# Going MIA



## Alix

This thread is intended for letting folks know when you're going to be away for a bit. Not a few hours, but more in the range of a few days or weeks (or longer). Just drop a note here so that we can stop worrying.


----------



## Kayelle

This is a great idea, Alix!!

I'll be in a plane over the Pacific at dinnertime tonight.  My older son  arrived in Honolulu yesterday with his bride-to be and their four  teenagers.  Steve and I are bringing my younger son and his wife as a  surprise for the beach wedding tomorrow morning.  I can't wait to see  the look on Joey's face when he sees his only brother will be there  after all.  Can you tell I'm excited??
See you in a week........happy cooking.

Aloha.....


----------



## Somebunny

Have a wonderful time Kayelle! Aloha!


----------



## Dawgluver

Lovely, Kay!  Aloha!


----------



## jusnikki

Sorry I hadn't been in much lately and I may not be in much the next few days or so. My mom is in the hospital with pneumonia and congestive heart failure. Looks like the state of care in the hospital has gone to hell, so i have to be at the hospital most of the time. Hopefully she will regain her strength and be able to go home soon.  I'll be back a postin' soon!!


----------



## LPBeier

Nikki, thanks for letting us know.

I know all about caring for a parent and I commend you for staying with her.  You really need to be on your toes making sure our elderly loved ones get the right care.  

Write when you can and know I am sending love and prayers for both of you. {{{{{{{{{{Nikki and her Mom}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Timothy

jusnikki said:


> Sorry I hadn't been in much lately and I may not be in much the next few days or so. My mom is in the hospital with pneumonia and congestive heart failure. Looks like the state of care in the hospital has gone to hell, so i have to be at the hospital most of the time. Hopefully she will regain her strength and be able to go home soon. I'll be back a postin' soon!!


I've missed your posts, nikki. I'm very sorry to hear about your Mom's troubles and I hope her health improves soon. Keep those nurses in line!


----------



## LPBeier

My appearances maybe sparse from now through to Friday.  I have shopping and an Ladies' Night Out today, then have out of town trips tomorrow and Thursday so will probably sleep in Friday.

Tomorrow is a breathing test to determine why my asthma is stuck in chronic mode and Thursday is my long awaited appointment to assess whether I am a suitable candidate for the Chronic Pain Clinic 2 month day program.  This is something I really need to keep me on the right track to managing my chronic pain and being able to live a close to normal as possible life!

I just didn't want anyone worrying I have left again.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> My appearances maybe sparse from now through to Friday. I have shopping and an Ladies' Night Out today, then have out of town trips tomorrow and Thursday so will probably sleep in Friday.
> 
> Tomorrow is a breathing test to determine why my asthma is stuck in chronic mode and Thursday is my long awaited appointment to assess whether I am a suitable candidate for the Chronic Pain Clinic 2 month day program. This is something I really need to keep me on the right track to managing my chronic pain and being able to live a close to normal as possible life!
> 
> I just didn't want anyone worrying I have left again.


Well, good luck at your Pain Clinic appontment! I hope it works out just as you desire!

Enjoy your sleep-in! I love being able to turn over and just go back to sleep on some mornings!


----------



## Sprout

LPBeier said:


> I just didn't want anyone worrying I have left again.



Thanks for letting us know. I hope all goes well and that you had fun with your ladies' night!


----------



## Sprout

My sister (Purple Alien Giraffe) asked me to let everyone know that she probably won't be on for a couple of weeks. She sent her phone through a wash cycle and it didn't survive.  She's in the process of moving, so that was the only way she had to get on here. She'll be back when she can be!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sprout said:


> My sister (Purple Alien Giraffe) asked me to let everyone know that she probably won't be on for a couple of weeks. She sent her phone through a wash cycle and it didn't survive.  She's in the process of moving, so that was the only way she had to get on here. She'll be back when she can be!



Thanks Sprout!  Been missing her, just figured she was busy!

LP, have fun!! 

Nikki, take care of your Mom, we can handle things here.


----------



## jusnikki

My moms out of the hospital and doing well considering. I moved her in with me until she regains her strength. Her problems stem from years of cigarette smoking. For the past two to three weeks she hasn't smoked. Well, as of yesterday she started fussing about wanting a cig. What can ya do but she's not smoking in my house, lol. I hate cigs. So I got her some patches and I hope that will hold her until she's able to be back at home.....but I doubt it. She'd be in much better health if she'd quit. But I guess we all have our vices. 


Thank you all for the kind and encouraging words.


----------



## Dawgluver

jusnikki said:
			
		

> My moms out of the hospital and doing well considering. I moved her in with me until she regains her strength. Her problems stem from years of cigarette smoking. For the past two to three weeks she hasn't smoked. Well, as of yesterday she started fussing about wanting a cig. What can ya do but she's not smoking in my house, lol. I hate cigs. So I got her some patches and I hope that will hold her until she's able to be back at home.....but I doubt it. She'd be in much better health if she'd quit. But I guess we all have our vices.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind and encouraging words.



Thanks for the update, Nikki!  Good for you for being so supportive of, and helpful to your mom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jusnikki said:


> My moms out of the hospital and doing well considering. I moved her in with me until she regains her strength. Her problems stem from years of cigarette smoking. For the past two to three weeks she hasn't smoked. Well, as of yesterday she started fussing about wanting a cig. What can ya do but she's not smoking in my house, lol. I hate cigs. So I got her some patches and I hope that will hold her until she's able to be back at home.....but I doubt it. She'd be in much better health if she'd quit. But I guess we all have our vices.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the kind and encouraging words.



Talk to her about using Chantix, Nikki.  It was a miracle drug for me.  Maybe then she can be quit for good.

Good Luck and Bless You for taking her in.


----------



## LPBeier

I am not sure of my participation over the next week.  With the holidays, doctor appointments and now Dad being ill again, I may have no time or lots of time (while being up making sure he is okay).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am not sure of my participation over the next week.  With the holidays, doctor appointments and now Dad being ill again, I may have no time or lots of time (while being up making sure he is okay).



Love you, take care of your dad!  Peek in on Christmas Eve and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love you, take care of your dad!  Peek in on Christmas Eve and let us know how you are doing!



What she said. (((hugs)))


----------



## CWS4322

LP--Positive thoughts sent your way for your dad. Check in when you can to let us know how things are going. Big HUGS.


----------



## Andy M.

Take care, Laurie.  We'll be thinking of you while you're away.


----------



## pacanis

I am really surprised there aren't more posts in here


----------



## Andy M.

I'll post here later in January.  Keep an eye on this space.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I'll post here later in January.  Keep an eye on this space.



Aruba?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Aruba?



Yup!

This will be our 13th year.  Twelve in the timeshare.  Two weeks in a tropical paradise.  However, now I take my laptop and stay in touch at a reduced participation level.  I usually log in while sitting in bed at night unwinding.


----------



## Alix

Ahhhh! Sounds fantastic. I'll be doing Panama in March.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Ahhhh! Sounds fantastic. I'll be doing Panama in March.




I never thought about Panama as a vacation spot.  More of a support system for the canal. 

Have you been there before?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Quick update. I have access to DC again, both through a new phone and through the computer. I'm down in Grand Rapids (under the same roof as the hubby again!) but we still don't have our own place yet. I'm looking for work and trying to get familiar with a city that has roughly a population of 600,000 after living in a town since the 4th grade that has a population of roughly 16,000. I figure I'll probably get lost a lot at first so trying to drive around and explore before I get a job. 

Also have a bunch of stuff going on with the hubby's sister that he and I are trying to get figured out. And once we get our own place we still have to get the rest of our stuff that we put in storage down here. 

So still pretty busy. Will still be a bit before I can get on regulary but we're doing well and making progress. I hope everyone's holidays went well and if anyone is familiar with the GR area and haa tips for where to find good food (grocier or restaurant) shoot me a message; I'd greatly appreciate the advice. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## buckytom

welcome back pag.  good to see you 'round.

hey, where's the chief? i just realized he's been m.i.a. of late.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I never thought about Panama as a vacation spot.  More of a support system for the canal.
> 
> Have you been there before?



No I haven't, but its supposed to be the new "hot" vacation trend. The reviews talk about it being like Costa Rica, and I have been there. I loved Costa Rica. 

Here's the info.

And here is the hotel info.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix, sounds great.  Have a ball!


----------



## LPBeier

I haven't been around for awhile - Dad hasn't been doing well and I have been having the usual pain issues.

Last night Dad just took a very sudden turn for the worst.  I just said in a very assertive manner, "Dad, I am calling the ambulance".  He didn't argue - in fact I think he was a little relieved.  What took him to the hospital was his blood sugar plummeted (easily fixable with a dextrose drip, though I don't think we could have left it much longer).  However, what kept him there overnight was he needed 2 units of blood and a saline drip to rehydrate him.  

I am just on my way back to the hospital now.  Just thought I would let you all know as you have been very supportive and caring.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs LPBeier))) and healing vibes being sent in your dad's direction.


----------



## ChefJune

Aw Laurie!  That's too bad.  Hope things even out for you soon.

Anyone seen/heard from Uncle Bob?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take care LP, Love you!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for he update, Laurie.  You and Dad are in our thoughts.  I hope things improve quickly.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I hope things get better LP. Thoughts and prayers for you and your dad.


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry to hear about your dad, l. i was thinkng of you tge other day watching the canucks play. i'm sending prayers and positive energy your way. 




ChefJune said:


> Aw Laurie!  That's too bad.  Hope things even out for you soon.
> 
> Anyone seen/heard from Uncle Bob?



unka bob was just here the other day. he posted in the dinner thread, june.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> I haven't been around for awhile - Dad hasn't been doing well and I have been having the usual pain issues.


 
I'm sorry to hear that you and your Father are having such tough times. I hope everything improves for both of you.

Life seems to be a continuous series of tests. One after another, we are tested to see our strength of character.

You're holding your own very well Laurie. Keep it up!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  

They are being very vague about what it happening with Dad.  Now that he has had the blood transfusions and his blood sugar is being stabilized with insulin, they are worried about his kidney function but aren't doing much about it.  They keep saying he will be in "a couple of days" but we have been down that road twice now (4 months and 2 months).

I am going back up to the hospital now, but will only be going once a day this time around.  It is just too hard on me going twice a day.  But I need to be there for decision-making and interpreting when Dad can't hear and/or understand.  I hope he gets put on my sister-in-law's ward again.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i'm sorry to hear about your dad, l.* i was thinkng of you tge other day watching the canucks play.* i'm sending prayers and positive energy your way.


Was that by chance when we kicked the Bruins' but in the grudge match of the season? 

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers - they mean a lot!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, LP.  Hang in there, Sweetie!  We miss you and are hoping for the best!


----------



## buckytom

lol, no, it was against the islanders. but rooting against boston is a nyc pasttime. 

we play nhl-slapshot on our wii a lot, and it has the ability to create players. i'm going to create a player named "papa beier" in your dad's honour and draft him on the canucks. (get it? papa bear/papa beier...)

it'll be fun to have him as a player. whaddya think? center, winger, defenseman, or goalie?


----------



## Andy M.

...and we Bostonians take as much pleasure in hating the NYC teams.


----------



## buckytom

actually, boston defines itself by it's hatred of nyc, which we find really funny.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> lol, no, it was against the islanders. but rooting against boston is a nyc pasttime.
> 
> we play nhl-slapshot on our wii a lot, and it has the ability to create players. i'm going to create a player named "papa beier" in your dad's honour and draft him on the canucks. (get it? papa bear/papa beier...)
> 
> it'll be fun to have him as a player. whaddya think? center, winger, defenseman, or goalie?


Oh, Bucky T you are amazing!  

Dad is not an official Beier but I am going to tell him what you said and he will be thrilled! Seriously.  He loves hockey and we have been thinking about getting a Wii so we can play it with him.  And he will love the Papa Beier/Bear alot.  Thanks for giving me something neat to tell him tomorrow.

As for position?  Here's a story he loves to tell. When my Dad was in university he was the backup to the backup goalie for a school team.  They did not use masks in those days.He and my Mom went to a game and the first goalie was taken out early in the first period by a puck in the side of the throat.  They brought in the backup goalie and acknowledged Dad was there but didn't rush to get him suited up.  Well, 10 - 15 minutes later the backup goalie was hit as well and carried off the ice.  My Mom was apparently terrified and did not want my Dad going into the game but he couldn't say no (and he really wanted to).  So, sure enough, the first puck hit him square on the nose and broke it.  He got it taped and stayed in for the rest of the game, which his team won by a landslide.

So Goalie it is!


----------



## buckytom

lol, great story. ok, he will be the canucks newest goalie, broken nose and all.

you know what they say about hockey players as compared to other sports.

when baseball players get hurt, they're out for half the season.

basketball players are out for a few weeks when injured.

in football, they miss a game or two.

but in hockey, they tape an aspirin to it and are back out for their next shift.


----------



## Andy M.

On Sunday the 22nd, SO and I are leaving for two weeks in Aruba.  I'll stay in touch.  The timeshare has Wifi and I'll probably log in at night while SO is watching TV.  We'll be home on Super Bowl Sunday in time for the game.

So save my place.  If you're looking for me, I'll be here...


----------



## CWS4322

Have FUN!


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> On Sunday the 22nd, SO and I are leaving for two weeks in Aruba. I'll stay in touch. The timeshare has Wifi and I'll probably log in at night while SO is watching TV. We'll be home on Super Bowl Sunday in time for the game.
> 
> So save my place. If you're looking for me, I'll be here...


 
Nice, Andy! I know you'll enjoy yourself. Have one for me!


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice!  Have a great time, Andy!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Andy. Bon voyage.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.  We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## Addie

You will be back in time to see the Pats win yet another superbowl. GO PATS!!!

Have a great time and take a pic of that tan.


----------



## Kayelle

You'll have a great time in the sun Andy!  Have my favorite breakfast drink every day in the Caribbean.
_____________________________

Dirty Banana

Milk, ice, banana, Tia Maria, blended.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> You will be back in time to see the Pats win yet another superbowl. GO PATS!!!
> 
> Have a great time and take a pic of that tan.



I'm looking forward to seeing the game as soon as we get home.  I'll see if I can get a picture of me tanned.  If not, I'll post a picture of someone else with a tan.


----------



## pacanis

Have a good time, Andy.
And my vote is of someone else with a tan


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Have a good time, Andy.
> And my vote is of someone else with a tan



Can't say I blame you.


----------



## Alix

We'll miss you, have fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun, Andy!


----------



## Sprout

Just thought I'd check in. Between the holidays, then sick kids, sick me, and some other stressors thrown in there, I haven't been on in a while. We're in the process of moving, so it'll likely be another few weeks before I'm on with any regularity. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. 

LP, I'm sorry to hear you and your father are having hard times. Keeping you guys in my prayers.

Andy, I'm glad to hear you'll be having good times.

Be safe and take care, all!


----------



## taxlady

Good to see you Sprout. I hope you have less stress coming soon. Moving is a PITA. (((hugs)))


----------



## LPBeier

I just thought I would pop my head in and say hi.

Dad is still in the hospital and not too happy about it.  But he is not strong enough to come home yet.  He has to be able to get himself up to standing and walk with his walker to the bathroom, computer room and dining room.  At the moment he can walk the distance on floor, but we have carpet, and he can not get to and from a sitting position to standing.

This is very important because I started my Chronic Pain Management Program yesterday and there are at least three hours from when his worker leaves until DH gets home and then after DH gives him his lunch, he will go for a nap and then to his second job and I won't be home until 2 - 3 in the afternoon.  In talking to the physiotherapist today they may put him in a rehab program.

Dad has moments of being okay with everything and others where he complains from the moment I or my sister get there until we leave.  The nurses won't give him cough syrup, they yell at him at night to shut up, and he can't sleep at all.  Then we talk to the nurses and they say no, he is a great patient and sleeps very well.

As for me, I am getting over strep throat and am attending the pain program Tuesday and Thursday mornings.  The trip in is a bit of an ordeal as we have some minor snow, but I am determined not to miss a session.  I think it is going to be very valuable.  I am also going next week for a scope of my throat to see why I am not swallowing properly and things are getting caught there, sometimes for hours.  So, in other words, I am getting a full makeover! 

I miss everyone, but find very little time to be on the computer.  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!  They are helping!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Miss you Laurie, but right now you are on to more important things.  Let us know how the scope goes.  Swallow studies are not fun...unless they let you watch it live on the fluoroscope!

Tell your Dad to be good and get better so he won't have to put up with those nasty old nurses!


----------



## Suzy

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I just thought I would pop my head in and say hi.
> 
> Dad is still in the hospital and not too happy about it.  But he is not strong enough to come home yet.  He has to be able to get himself up to standing and walk with his walker to the bathroom, computer room and dining room.  At the moment he can walk the distance on floor, but we have carpet, and he can not get to and from a sitting position to standing.
> 
> This is very important because I started my Chronic Pain Management Program yesterday and there are at least three hours from when his worker leaves until DH gets home and then after DH gives him his lunch, he will go for a nap and then to his second job and I won't be home until 2 - 3 in the afternoon.  In talking to the physiotherapist today they may put him in a rehab program.
> 
> Dad has moments of being okay with everything and others where he complains from the moment I or my sister get there until we leave.  The nurses won't give him cough syrup, they yell at him at night to shut up, and he can't sleep at all.  Then we talk to the nurses and they say no, he is a great patient and sleeps very well.
> 
> As for me, I am getting over strep throat and am attending the pain program Tuesday and Thursday mornings.  The trip in is a bit of an ordeal as we have some minor snow, but I am determined not to miss a session.  I think it is going to be very valuable.  I am also going next week for a scope of my throat to see why I am not swallowing properly and things are getting caught there, sometimes for hours.  So, in other words, I am getting a full makeover!
> 
> I miss everyone, but find very little time to be on the computer.  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!  They are helping!



So sorry to hear that. Ill be praying!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Miss you Laurie, but right now you are on to more important things.  Let us know how the scope goes.  Swallow studies are not fun...unless they let you watch it live on the fluoroscope!
> 
> Tell your Dad to be good and get better so he won't have to put up with those nasty old nurses!


I won't be watching anything!  They have to give me concious sedation just to get that scope down (horrendous gag reflex!) 

As for Dad, when I was there today he said last night was so bad he was ready to pack up and come home.  I sat there for a moment and then said "and how did you propose to do that without your clothes and walker?"  He said he hadn't quite worked out all the details!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I won't be watching anything!  They have to give me concious sedation just to get that scope down (horrendous gag reflex!)
> 
> As for Dad, when I was there today he said last night was so bad he was ready to pack up and come home.  I sat there for a moment and then said "and how did you propose to do that without your clothes and walker?"  He said he hadn't quite worked out all the details!



At least he still has his humor!  I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I won't be watching anything!  They have to give me concious sedation just to get that scope down (horrendous gag reflex!)
> 
> As for Dad, when I was there today he said last night was so bad he was ready to pack up and come home.  I sat there for a moment and then said "and how did you propose to do that without your clothes and walker?"  He said he hadn't quite worked out all the details!



Oh geez.  Best of luck to you and your dad, Laurie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I won't be watching anything!  They have to give me concious sedation just to get that scope down (horrendous gag reflex!)
> 
> As for Dad, when I was there today he said last night was so bad he was ready to pack up and come home.  I sat there for a moment and then said "and how did you propose to do that without your clothes and walker?"  He said he hadn't quite worked out all the details!



They told me conscious sedation for the colonoscopy...I woke up three hours later...  Just like anyone else who is sleep deprived, we nurses take advantage of the sedation!

I wonder if your Dad tells you it's so horrible so you won't think he likes it there and is comfortable.


----------



## Addie

LP, are you his medical proxy? If so, let him go to rehab. And if you can show up at different times of the day, when the shifts have changed, then do so. Just don't let anyone know what you are doing. As his medical proxy, you have the right to read his chart. 

Does he demonstrate a problem with his coughing when you are there? Or is his complaining just his way of getting attention? Listen to him, but with a small dose of tough love. In the meantime, knowing that your father is in a safe place, take care of your own health problem first. And if you can enlist the assistance of any other family member, then do so. And do it guilt-free. It is time for the rest of the family to step up and give you a hand. If they try to give you a hard time with excuses, then ask them "Will you have time for a funeral?" It will bring them up short. They will bluster and fluster, but don't accept their excuses. In spite of what you may think, you are not Super Woman. You are just a loving daughter trying to do her best with an aging parent.  

Set up a visiting schedule. And make sure everyone sticks by it. As your father improves, he will interact with the rest of the patients and will not be so dependent on family visitors. 

You are now the parent. And as the parent, you have to do what is best for the child. And for yourself. Make it understood that if your father wants his position back as the parent, he has to cooperate and do his part to getting better. 

In the meantime, make your own health problems your priority. You can't be much help to your father, if you fall sick also. Good luck and prayers go with you.


----------



## buckytom

i know andy's on vacation, but i hope pacanis hasn't shot himself in the foot!

in his thighty whities and cowboy boots in front of the full length mirror, of course...


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> i know andy's on vacation, but i hope pacanis hasn't shot himself in the foot!
> 
> in his thighty whities and cowboy boots in front of the full length mirror, of course...



Now that's a picture I did not need in my head.

No offense, Fred.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> i know andy's on vacation, but i hope pacanis hasn't shot himself in the foot!
> 
> in his thighty whities and cowboy boots in front of the full length mirror, of course...


 
Huh?  I don't have a full length mirror... 
I've been posting everyday. I've just been avoiding the threads that turn into bickering or health related threads. I've found that seeing who posted last and clicking on last post, then working my way backwards is a semi-doable workaround, so if I missed something you asked me, sorry 



Andy M. said:


> Now that's a picture I did not need in my head.
> 
> No offense, Fred.


 
None taken, Sir.


----------



## CWS4322

I am heading to San Antonio early Tuesday a.m. I'll be checking email and the forum, but will be out of the kitchen until February 8th when I hook up with my folks.


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> Huh?  I don't have a full length mirror...
> I've been posting everyday. I've just been avoiding the threads that turn into bickering or health related threads. I've found that seeing who posted last and clicking on last post, then working my way backwards is a semi-doable workaround, so if I missed something you asked me, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> None taken, Sir.


No full-length mirror, but no denial about cowboy boots or tighty whities...I best finish packing and head out--there might be a lone shot coming my way.


----------



## pacanis

I'd love to visit San Antonio and eat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I am heading to San Antonio early Tuesday a.m. I'll be checking email and the forum, but will be out of the kitchen until February 8th when I hook up with my folks.



Missing you already, take care!  Have fun!  {{{{CWS}}}}


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I am heading to San Antonio early Tuesday a.m. I'll be checking email and the forum, but will be out of the kitchen until February 8th when I hook up with my folks.



Bon voyage. Have a great time. We'll miss you.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks, ladies. I'm about to shut down the computer, finish cleaning out the fridge, and wait for my DH to pick me up. Haircut, movie, and dinner out tonight, early trip to the airport tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm about to shut down the computer, finish cleaning out the fridge, and wait for my DH to pick me up. Haircut, movie, and dinner out tonight, early trip to the airport tomorrow.


 
I'm no lady, but I do wish you well on your trip. I wish I was going with you. I love the foods that are popular in that part of the country.

Have fun! Eat a bunch!


----------



## Zhizara

Have a great time CWS.  We'll miss you.


----------



## Rocklobster

Bon Veeyagie!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, CWS!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Have fun CWS and Andy on your respective journeys. We'll keep the runways frost free in the TC when CW touches down to visit the home state. 

I hope Pac finds something more more comfortable than tightie whities. I'm not sure why, but I hope he doesn't shoot himself in the foot either.


----------



## Timothy

Whiskadoodle said:


> Have fun CWS and Andy on your respective journeys. We'll keep the runways frost free in the TC when CW touches down to visit the home state.
> 
> I hope Pac finds something more more comfortable than tightie whities. I'm not sure why, but I hope he doesn't shoot himself in the foot either.


 
I guess you'd call those "Loosey Rosies"...


----------



## Addie

Wednesday I will be missing in action also. I will be at a certain chicken house. Thursday night chicken and dumplings at my house folks.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Wednesday I will be missing in action also. I will be at a certain chicken house. Thursday night chicken and dumplings at my house folks.


 
I've already started walking north, Addie. Man oh man, do I love chicken and dumplings! Throw in some biscuits and I might even break into a jog!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I've already started walking north, Addie. Man oh man, do I love chicken and dumplings! Throw in some biscuits and I might even break into a jog!


 
From scratch naturally with bits of crumbled bacon and cheese in them. None of that Pillsbury Boy crap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Wednesday I will be missing in action also. I will be at a certain chicken house. Thursday night chicken and dumplings at my house folks.



Where are you getting the chickens???  CWS is no longer at home and the girls just have a sitter.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where are you getting the chickens??? CWS is no longer at home and the girls just have a sitter.


 
The sitter will be sleeping by ten p.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> The sitter will be sleeping by ten p.m.



Muahahahahaha!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Muahahahahaha!



Am I going to have to try to round up Rocklobster for a trip to go defend chickens?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Am I going to have to try to round up Rocklobster for a trip to go defend chickens?



Might be a good idea...Party at CWS's!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Quick, Myrtle, Harriet, go find the canoe.  No-one will look for you there.


----------



## LPBeier

I wish I could help defend those poor little chicks, Taxlady and Rocklobster, but while I have loved being around this weekend life starts in hyperdrive again tomorrow morning.

Tomorrow and Thursday I do my trek into Vancouver to the pain clinic and both are longer days than last week (8:45 am to 2:00 and 3:00 pm respectively).  

Dad is being moved to the convalescence/rehab centre tomorrow.  DH is going to deliver the air concentrator, wheelchair and Dad's TV in the afternoon, then pick me up to go do all the paperwork, pay the deposit, order the telephone and cable for the TV.

Wednesday I have a throat test (endoscopy) to find out what is going on.  I didn't know it before but now they are doing a gastroscopy at the same time.  DH will have to bring me home as I will be put under conscious sedation.

Friday I will be meeting with a bride for a March wedding.  We need to get cracking on the design.  Thankfully my students will be helping me on this one!  That's all part of the package as my students are from the same youth group as the bride and this is our gift to her....plus it gives them some practical experience!

So, hopefully I can check in on the weekend.  Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I wish I could help defend those poor little chicks, Taxlady and Rocklobster, but while I have loved being around this weekend life starts in hyperdrive again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Tomorrow and Thursday I do my trek into Vancouver to the pain clinic and both are longer days than last week (8:45 am to 2:00 and 3:00 pm respectively).
> 
> Dad is being moved to the convalescence/rehab centre tomorrow.  DH is going to deliver the air concentrator, wheelchair and Dad's TV in the afternoon, then pick me up to go do all the paperwork, pay the deposit, order the telephone and cable for the TV.
> 
> Wednesday I have a throat test (endoscopy) to find out what is going on.  I didn't know it before but now they are doing a gastroscopy at the same time.  DH will have to bring me home as I will be put under conscious sedation.
> 
> Friday I will be meeting with a bride for a March wedding.  We need to get cracking on the design.  Thankfully my students will be helping me on this one!  That's all part of the package as my students are from the same youth group as the bride and this is our gift to her....plus it gives them some practical experience!
> 
> So, hopefully I can check in on the weekend.  Hope you all have a great week!



Lots on your plate, LP.  Hope everthing goes well!


----------



## buckytom

+1, lp. i hope it all goes well. prayers for you and dad, as you know.

just a little distraction: in my league, papa beier is an excellent goalie. he's got the 'nucks in second place in the west. only my son (who cheats, lol) and his sharks are "better".


----------



## Addie

Well, I need those chickens so I can make a chicken pot pie in my new pie maker when it arrives on the 27th. Yes, I bit the bullet and bought a two pie maker. And I have my calendar marked for the 26th of March to order the pie lifter. In the meantime I will be using my spatula. Watch out girls I am coming.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I need those chickens so I can make a chicken pot pie in my new pie maker when it arrives on the 27th. Yes, I bit the bullet and bought a two pie maker. And I have my calendar marked for the 26th of March to order the pie lifter. In the meantime I will be using my spatula. Watch out girls I am coming.




Don't put too much pot in those pies Addie!


----------



## Soma

just got back from Mexico - FABULOUS. I posted about it somewhere, can't always negotiate my way around this forum properly, yet....but will keep on learning.

Nicely tanned and rested and ready for(?)...just three more months of ice and snow!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't put too much pot in those pies Addie!


 
Good one


----------



## Addie

Take care LP. We will be thinking of you and your dad. It sounds like Dad will be all set, so that is one thing your won't have to worry about. That will allow you to concentrate on yourself. With DH at your side, you will come through just fine. You have a great support system with him. We will be looking for your return on the weekend.


----------



## vitauta

is anybody else missing hearing from some of our dc regulars lately?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

People get busy, go on vacation...take a break.  Happens all the time.  We just welcome them warmly when they show back up.


----------



## vitauta

i know this, and remind myself all the time.  unfortunately, my neurosis ignores or overwhelms all attempts at good sound reasoning....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i know this, and remind myself all the time.  unfortunately, my neurosis ignores or overwhelms all attempts at good sound reasoning....



Your neurosis and my anxiety disorder would get along great together...


----------



## Soma

I'm too new to know who all the regulars might be, so no help here, sorry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> I'm too new to know who all the regulars might be, so no help here, sorry!



Just know that it is noticed when you are gone.


----------



## Zhizara

And post if know you're going to be away awhile.  We worry when one of our regulars drops off our radar.


----------



## Soma

Say, I LIKE the sound of being a regular around here - it's a nice place!

Be safe, LP.  

and about those small pies: I saw some in a local grocery store. They were priced at $7 for just two small pies!.....anyone care to open a small pie shop with me?

Anyone see the 2007 movie "Waitress"? I got to thinking, way back then, that I'd love to open a pie diner like that one. But my hubby says that although I'm a darned good cook (and pie baker), I don't have a good business head....oh well......Dreams.


----------



## PattY1

I tried to post from the hospital, but had a lot of operator error.
Thank everyone for your kind words. I will briefly recap the events.
On 1/20/12 I went grocery shopping. The check out girl asked me if I was ok, I said I just didn't feel well. I got home and started unloading the groceries and I thought I was going to pass out. I composed myself and got everything put away. My heart would not slow down, it kept racing. I waited all night, no go. Too long I know. At 6am (01/21/12) I called myself a ambulance. I had to walk out to it because they went to the wrong apartment. I was in room 8 and my ex-daughter in-law's father (oldest grand children's grandfather) was in room 4, he had a stroke. We both got shipped up to Washington Hospital Center. He was released before me to rehab where he had a heart attach and did not make it. Anyway. On the 23 they put in 3 stints, then sent me to Echograhm. There they found Aortic valve stenosis. The disision was made to do open heart surgery so they did a bypass on the stints that were just put in. On Wednesday they found fluid building up around my heart. They were going to intibate me and put in a drain. I asked to have it done under twilight, as that is easier on me. They said NO until the next day and said they would try it. It went smoothly. Within hours I was back in my room eating dinner. 
I have a long way to go to be fully rehabbed.I still feel worse then I did when I walked to my ambulance. But is it is so good to be home.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Patty, I am so sorry to hear what you had to go through.  But I am glad things are slowly getting back to normal.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

My Dad is in convalescent care but is not doing as well as last time.  He has been diagnosed with depression and is definitely suffering from anxiety as well.  I am not going up as often (used to be at least once a day) and am alternating with my sister.  I have my chronic pain program which is very intense (two full days a week) and some other health problems that I am getting a whole bunch of different tests for.  

I get on here when I can.  I appreciate that I am missed when I am gone, just like I miss others when they go under the radar.  We are all family here and it really shows.  Thanks everyone for caring.

This week is DH's first ever paid holiday (he mainly worked for himself or on contract) and with Dad looked after we are planning some day trips, relaxing with movies and TV shows we have recorded or are on Netflix, and are even taking a Valentine's Day trip.

So, my attendance will remain spotty, but know that things are okay with me.


----------



## Andy M.

Patty, I glad to hear you are doing better.  Looks like you dodged a bullet.  Follow doctor's orders and you'll be as good as new.


----------



## PattY1

Heart Surgery: Aortic Valve Replacement - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

yes, patty.  concentrate your efforts on helping your body to recover from the ordeal you have been through.  from what i've seen, you're a spitfire, and you can do it once you set your mind to it!   you are lucky to have had such an excellent hospital as washington hospital center available to you--especially in the area of cardiac care.  that and your own mental and physical strength and determination, helped pull you through an extremely dicey situation.  best wishes for your future rehab and recovery.  keep a good thought....


----------



## Zhizara

I'm glad you're home, Patty.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Patty!!  {{{hugs}}}.   What a relief that you made it through such an ordeal!  Hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Patty, glad you are home and nice to see you back on line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen

Patty, it is IMPRESSIVE to know you walked to the ambulance!  Wow!  You have to come from some hardy stock there, gal!

Needless to say, we are happy to hear you are home and on the mend.  What a scary ordeal.    Glad you are back online.


----------



## taxlady

Kathleen said:


> Patty, it is IMPRESSIVE to know you walked to the ambulance!  Wow!  You have to come from some hardy stock there, gal!
> 
> Needless to say, we are happy to hear you are home and on the mend.  What a scary ordeal.    Glad you are back online.



Kathleen put it better than I can.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your neurosis and my anxiety disorder would get along great together...


 
That's all right. I will stand by and watch the two of you go nuts and laugh the whole time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That's all right. I will stand by and watch the two of you go nuts and laugh the whole time.



I bet a visit with Teddy Bear would calm me down...


----------



## Addie

Patty, you are now a bona fide member of the "Zipper Club." The one qualification to join is open heart surgery and survive. It will take you at least six months to get back all your strength. And don't be surprised when you hit that "Three O'Clock Wall." Give in to it and take a nap and rest. 

Congradulations on your recovery and welcome to the "Club."


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wow, so many people with so much going on. Patty, I'm glad you survived and are recovering. I hop you continue to recover. LP, I hope things get better for your dad and I hope the pain clinic and tests are able to help you.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Wow, so many people with so much going on. Patty, I'm glad you survived and are recovering. I hop you continue to recover. LP, I hope things get better for your dad and I hope the pain clinic and tests are able to help you.



Thanks, PAG!  We are mostly worried for Dad.  He seems to be getting worse in a place where he is supposed to be getting better.  My sister and I talked tonight and I am going to arrange for a meeting with the care coordinator, doctor and other staff and the two of us.  His blood sugar was 21 and all the doctor said when called was to have him not eat.  When Dad doesn't eat, his blood sugar plummets.  That's what sent him to the hospital this time.

Patty, I just want to say you are a very strong woman to come through this as you have.  But as others have said, take care of yourself and if you are tired, rest.  It will take awhile, but you are definitely a survivor!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bet a visit with Teddy Bear would calm me down...


 
He thinks he is a circus dog. When he does his thing outside, he walks on his front legs. And in the house he walks around on his hind legs. I think we forgot to tell him he is a dog. He is a very little bizarre dog.


----------



## babetoo

computer was down. did you miss me? computer just died. have a new one.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glad you were able to get a new one Babe. Welcome back.


----------



## babetoo

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Glad you were able to get a new one Babe. Welcome back.



thank you and welcome back to you.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> is anybody else missing hearing from some of our dc regulars lately?




okay, now i'm really getting concerned.  it has been three weeks since we've heard from timothy--timothy, who is in the habit of logging a dozen posts here every day.

if there is anyone who corresponds with tim offsite, please at least let us know that he is physically okay.  thank you.


----------



## Andy M.

I haven't seen *pacanis* for a while.  His last post was on the 13th of the month.  I sent him a PM yesterday and have not received a response yet.


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> I haven't seen *pacanis* for a while.  His last post was on the 13th of the month.  I sent him a PM yesterday and have not received a response yet.


I noticed that also.


----------



## Alix

I PMed a while ago and he replied. Nothing wrong, just really busy all of a sudden. He'll be back when things quiet down.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis and I exchanged PMs today.  He's fine and taking some time off.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> pacanis and I exchanged PMs today.  He's fine and taking some time off.


Thanks, Andy. If you are in touch again, please say hi from me.  I know all about taking breaks - just hope it isn't as long as my last one was!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ah, Pac.  I, too, had contacted him awhile ago, and all was well.

  we are just the sweetest bunch of stalkers here on DC, aren't we?

I can't imagine a better family!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> we are just the sweetest bunch of stalkers here on DC, aren't we?
> 
> I can't imagine a better family!



I can't either, DL.  And I for one didn't mind being stalked during my "break".  It reminded me that this is where I should have been all along!


----------



## taxlady

Thinking about missing people, Addie's last activity here was 02-23-2012 07:14 AM. I hope she's alright.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I can't either, DL.  And I for one didn't mind being stalked during my "break".  It reminded me that this is where I should have been all along!


Is it stalking or good ol' neighborly concern? I bet if a DCer's barn burnt down, there would be one heck of a barn raising and GREAT food! And, LP, so glad you came back. Missed your posts and speaking strictly for myself, I'm glad you're back and that being back is giving you some support during this difficult time in your life. Hugs!


----------



## tinlizzie

I've been wondering, too, Vit.  Timothy news, anyone?  Or Snip?


----------



## vitauta

if snip drops by we might get a two-for-one here.  i think they exchange emails.  but i hope some news comes soon.  dreadful thoughts spring unbidden into my head sometimes, and won't leave until i get some kind of aok....


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Thinking about missing people, Addie's last activity here was 02-23-2012 07:14 AM. I hope she's alright.


 

I just saw this. If you don't hear from me for more than a few days, I am most likely in the hospital due to something stupid I did. I will send some personal info and email addys to PF so that she will have someone to contact in the event it is more than a week. Most of the time when I go to the hospital, it is only for overnight. I am always fighting to get the heck out of there. They let me go just to shut me up. And don't think I don't hold them to their word.

There are two times during the year I take a day off. April 22nd and May 27th.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I just saw this. If you don't hear from me for more than a few days, I am most likely in the hospital due to something stupid I did. I will send some personal info and email addys to PF so that she will have someone to contact in the event it is more than a week. Most of the time when I go to the hospital, it is only for overnight. I am always fighting to get the heck out of there. They let me go just to shut me up. And don't think I don't hold them to their word.
> 
> There are two times during the year I take a day off. April 22nd and May 27th.



Sounds great to me, Addie!  Let your son's know I'll be bugging them!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds great to me, Addie! Let your son's know I'll be bugging them!


 
That's singular. Son. Will do. In fact I will let him read this thread.


----------



## vitauta

addie, i think you just set a new record here at dc--you had a search party out looking for you in less than 48 hours! (smile)


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> addie, i think you just set a new record here at dc--you had a search party out looking for you in less than 48 hours! (smile)


 
I must be slipping. The hospital usually tries to get rid of me just after 12 hours.


----------



## vitauta

before pacanis got busy he was asking for a brownie.  somebody, maybe alix or tl, was making brownies that day.  will somebody please send pac a couple of brownies?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Might be MIA for a week or two. We moved into our appartment today and don't have internet yet. At nephews at the moment so figured I'd use the opportunity to pop in for a minute.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Might be MIA for a week or two. We moved into our appartment today and don't have internet yet. At nephews at the moment so figured I'd use the opportunity to pop in for a minute.



Have fun with the new apartment. Glad to hear you got one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Might be MIA for a week or two. We moved into our appartment today and don't have internet yet. At nephews at the moment so figured I'd use the opportunity to pop in for a minute.




Have fun re-finding everything!  Setting up your own space...I bet you are ready for that!


----------



## Kayelle

*We will be busy packing today for our 12 day trip to Kauai.  We'll  spend tonight in a hotel near the LAX airport because we have a very  early flight tomorrow* *and we live nearly two hours from the airport.

* *I still have a little ironing to do but we're really just taking swim  wear and beach clothes.  We plan on a lot of snorkeling and boating,  the sunscreen is packed* *already.* *I'll be taking our new Nook Tablet but won't have access to a computer in the condo. We will be doing some cooking* *in addition to eating out and that's fine by me.  I hate eating out all the time.  Anyway....reporting my Missing in Action.
 Aloha!!
*


----------



## taxlady

Aloha Kayelle and bon voyage.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have fun re-finding everything! Setting up your own space...I bet you are ready for that!


 
I know how anxious you were to find your own place. Good luck and my you find all the blessings of a new home.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Aloha Kayelle and bon voyage.


 
+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> *We will be busy packing today for our 12 day trip to Kauai.  We'll  spend tonight in a hotel near the LAX airport because we have a very  early flight tomorrow* *and we live nearly two hours from the airport.
> 
> * *I still have a little ironing to do but we're really just taking swim  wear and beach clothes.  We plan on a lot of snorkeling and boating,  the sunscreen is packed* *already.* *I'll be taking our new Nook Tablet but won't have access to a computer in the condo. We will be doing some cooking* *in addition to eating out and that's fine by me.  I hate eating out all the time.  Anyway....reporting my Missing in Action.
> Aloha!!
> *



Have fun, Shrek and I were discussing a visit to Kauai...it's not cheap!

Let us know when you get back and the report and pictures are on the blog.  I live vicariously through your travels!


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle, have a great trip.


----------



## Zhizara

Aloha, Kayelle!  Sounds like fun.  I'll miss you and will be anxiously awaiting your pix.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Have fun! We'll want to hear all about the food when you get back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aloha Kayelle!  Kauai is wonderful!


----------



## LPBeier

It's probably too late but Aloha, Kayelle!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Have fun, Shrek and I were discussing a visit to Kauai...it's not cheap!
> 
> Let us know when you get back and the report and pictures are on the blog.  I live vicariously through your travels!



PF, you really should consider it.  The island is gorgeous, and you simply must go snorkeling!  Turtles, dolphins, all sorts of sea life, wonderful fresh seafood....and a very laid back island.  Our favorite!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> PF, you really should consider it.  The island is gorgeous, and you simply must go snorkeling!  Turtles, dolphins, all sorts of sea life, wonderful fresh seafood....and a very laid back island.  Our favorite!



Can you drive there?  The price of round trip tickets is what stops us.  Looking at accommodations, we could swing that.  Maybe we will win the lottery on Wednesday...


----------



## Alix

We're leaving tonight for Panama til the 28th. I haven't decided if I will bring the laptop or not yet. I brought it with us to Mexico and we all enjoyed that. If I do, I'll get online and drop by with some pix of the resort etc. If not, see you on the 28th.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> We're leaving tonight for Panama til the 28th. I haven't decided if I will bring the laptop or not yet. I brought it with us to Mexico and we all enjoyed that. If I do, I'll get online and drop by with some pix of the resort etc. If not, see you on the 28th.



Bon Voyage Alix. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great time in Panama, Alix.

Isn't Panama famous for root canals or something?  Well, if you have dental problems, I guess that's the place to be.


----------



## LPBeier

Have a great time, Alix!  Thanks for the offer of the suitcase ride but will have to pass - forgot I have a wedding cake (cupcakes) this week! 

Take a lot of pictures so I know what I missed!


----------



## Alix

Thanks all! I'll try to post pix as we go.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Aloha Kayelle! Kauai is wonderful!


 
Kauai is considered the prettiest island of all. It is where Hawaiians go for a vacation.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> We're leaving tonight for Panama til the 28th. I haven't decided if I will bring the laptop or not yet. I brought it with us to Mexico and we all enjoyed that. If I do, I'll get online and drop by with some pix of the resort etc. If not, see you on the 28th.



Have fun Alix!  Looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bye, Alix!  Have fun!  Maybe you can have the plane dip low enough so I can grab the landing gear!


----------



## Dina

I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back!  I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members.  I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school.  I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction.  I was about to go insane with it!!!  Enough said!  I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly!  I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night!  My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alix said:


> We're leaving tonight for Panama til the 28th. I haven't decided if I will bring the laptop or not yet. I brought it with us to Mexico and we all enjoyed that. If I do, I'll get online and drop by with some pix of the resort etc. If not, see you on the 28th.



Have a great trip!  Kick back and relax!!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

DaveSoMD said:


> Have a great trip!  Kick back and relax!!!!!


Have fun Alix and eat lots of great food!


----------



## Dawgluver

Dina said:
			
		

> I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back!  I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members.  I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school.  I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction.  I was about to go insane with it!!!  Enough said!  I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly!  I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night!  My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!



Well, hello, and welcome back, Dina!  Good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## Andy M.

Dina said:


> I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back!  I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members.  I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school.  I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction.  I was about to go insane with it!!!  Enough said!  I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly!  I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night!  My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!




Dina, welcome back.  It's really good to see you again.  

I still make that great beef enchilada recipe you gave me.  In fact, I'm planning on making it this week sometime.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> okay, now i'm really getting concerned.  it has been three weeks since we've heard from timothy--timothy, who is in the habit of logging a dozen posts here every day.
> 
> if there is anyone who corresponds with tim offsite, please at least let us know that he is physically okay.  thank you.




i hate where my thoughts are going--timothy, please please don't be dead....


----------



## Katie H

Dina said:


> I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back!  I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members.  I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school.  I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction.  I was about to go insane with it!!!  Enough said!  I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly!  I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night!  My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!




Hey, Dina!  Nice to have your back.  I've wondered what was taking up some of your time.


----------



## Addie

Dina said:


> I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back! I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members. I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school. I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction. I was about to go insane with it!!! Enough said! I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly! I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night! My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!


 
What is direct instruction?


----------



## LPBeier

Dina said:


> I've been away for a very long time and so glad to be back!  I've missed you all and look forward to meeting new members.  I've been teaching little ones at a local charter school.  I recently resigned my job because of the curriculum that was adopted this year-Direct Instruction.  I was about to go insane with it!!!  Enough said!  I am passionate about cooking and staying home for a while is just heavenly!  I love to reinvent recipes for my family and my kids and husband are so happy to have a home cooked meal every night!  My search for another job continues...in the meantime, I'm happy and loving being a stay home mom!!!


Dina!  So good to have you back! Consider me selfish, but I hope your job search takes a long time !  I am glad you are having fun in the kitchen again.  I look forward to your posts!


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> i hate where my thoughts are going--timothy, please please don't be dead....


 
Maybe he and Snip ran off together to Hawaii.  Seriously, is it possible to ever know the reason they both just stopped posting?  If I remember correctly, Snip was to move and planned to resume.  Timothy......?


----------



## vitauta

i must have some serious abandonment issues.  as self-sufficient as i think i am, i seem to be obsessing about everybody who for their own very personal reasons steps away from this dc site.  found myself searching for selkie again, missing her faithfully clinical arkansas weather reports....


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> i must have some serious abandonment issues.  as self-sufficient as i think i am, i seem to be obsessing about everybody who for their own very personal reasons steps away from this dc site.  found myself searching for selkie again, missing her faithfully clinical arkansas weather reports....


Vitauta, I think your devotion to your friends is very admirable.  However, please don't let your emotions and imagination run away.  I left last year thinking I would never come back - my personal issues were just getting too great and I was feeling like DC was a distraction not a help.  I think it was 4 or 5 months, but I started to come back slowly.  I am so glad I did because when Dad went extremely ill and then passed away, everyone here was so supportive.

Snip, if I remember correctly, was moving back to South Africa and wasn't when or if she would have an internet connection again.  

As for Timothy, I looked at his hydroponic site and while I can't find out much without joining, it looked like it is still running just fine - only there are not a lot of users there.  So maybe he had to devote his time there for awhile.


----------



## vitauta

thank you, lpb.  one day i will learn to accept the fact that there are no constant, unchanging elements in life....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have any of you heard from jusnikki?

I was reading some old posts and just realized I have not seen her lately.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Aunt Bea said:


> Have any of you heard from jusnikki?
> 
> I was reading some old posts and just realized I have not seen her lately.


 
It wasn't that long ago, she posted in one of the game threads.  I can't remember when that was... maybe almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## taxlady

I'm wondering where Kadesma is.


----------



## vitauta

so i'm not the only one busy looking for our people


----------



## Aunt Bea

The hunger games, you say......hmm....


----------



## tinlizzie

Vanilla Bean said:


> It wasn't that long ago, she posted in one of the game threads. I can't remember when that was... maybe almost 2 weeks ago.


 
Jusnikki posted in the song title game around the end of February.


----------



## taxlady

You can look at the statistics in the person's profile to see when they last posted.


----------



## Claire

tinlizzie said:


> I've been wondering, too, Vit.  Timothy news, anyone?  Or Snip?



Oh, I hadn't caught this line before.  Isn't snip the gal from South Africa?  She and I became "pen pals" such as it is in these days of the internet.  Her husband lost his job, she went back to her home town to live with her sister until they could sort things out, and she didn't have the use of a computer for awhile.  I still write to her, hoping to connect again.


----------



## vitauta

i feel confident that snip will pop up again at dc when the circumstances in her life allow, and look forward to the sparkle she brings to this forum.  with tim, however, it's a whole different thing....


----------



## Aunt Bea

I hope Tim is OK, all of this talk about him is giving me a flashback to the 70's.

Timothy, where on earth did you go?

Timothy by the Buoys released in 1971.


----------



## Claire

Timothy is another I feel a connection to.  Not only does he live near where I used to live, he says I remind him of his mom or grandmother (albeit that we're about the same age).  

I'm looking forward to both of them coming back to join us soon!


----------



## Claire

taxlady said:


> I'm wondering where Kadesma is.



I've been wondering myself.  I hope she's OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Kadesma*

I have heard from Kadesma and she has given me permission to let you know how  she is doing.  One eye surgery down and waiting for the second one.   She can now see out of one eye with reading glasses. She is anxious to  get back with us, she is in very good spirits and misses us.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have heard from Kadesma and she has given me permission to let you know how  she is doing.  One eye surgery down and waiting for the second one.   She can now see out of one eye with reading glasses. She is anxious to  get back with us, she is in very good spirits and misses us.



Oh yeah! I'm so glad to read this. If you are in touch with her again, send her our love and well wishes.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thank you, Claire, for the Snip update.  And Claire, Aunt Bea & Vit, I share your concerns re Timothy and hope we hear from him soon.

PF, thanks for word from Kadesma, and please tell her that I'm getting a TNT deficit -- need some more of her recipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She was lurking last night.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She was lurking last night.



I noticed that on her page it said that her last activity was 12 something AM.

Ha ha, unless you go invisible, you can't even lurk without people knowing.


----------



## Claire

My parents are in need of help, and I don't know how to work from computer to computer.  So I'll be gone for awhile.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> My parents are in need of help, and I don't know how to work from computer to computer.  So I'll be gone for awhile.


Hope all is okay, Claire.  Will keep you and your parents in my thoughts and prayers.

Has anyone heard from Chef June?  Feb 7th was her last posting/activity day.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Claire said:


> My parents are in need of help, and I don't know how to work from computer to computer.  So I'll be gone for awhile.


you are a good daughter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> My parents are in need of help, and I don't know how to work from computer to computer.  So I'll be gone for awhile.




My thoughts are with you Claire!  Check in when you can.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoping for the best, Claire.


----------



## Andy M.

Claire said:


> My parents are in need of help, and I don't know how to work from computer to computer.  So I'll be gone for awhile.




You and your parents are in our thoughts.  Take care.


----------



## tinlizzie

I hope your trip works out well, Claire, and look forward to your early return.


----------



## LPBeier

Just wanted to let you all know that I may not be around as much for the next several weeks.  I am trying to rid myself of my sinus infection/swallowing problem so will be resting more.  Tomorrow morning I will be starting my chronic pain program over from the start twice a week for four weeks, one week off and then four more.  With travel time and the intensity of the program I am usually pretty beat during the week but will try to be around on weekends.

Once again, has anyone heard from Chef June?  I am quite concerned as it has been two months and her posts didn't give any indication she was going away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I may not be around as much for the next several weeks.  I am trying to rid myself of my sinus infection/swallowing problem so will be resting more.  Tomorrow morning I will be starting my chronic pain program over from the start twice a week for four weeks, one week off and then four more.  With travel time and the intensity of the program I am usually pretty beat during the week but will try to be around on weekends.
> 
> Once again, has anyone heard from Chef June?  I am quite concerned as it has been two months and her posts didn't give any indication she was going away.



I so glad you were able to get back into the program so soon.  Take it easy and do what you need.  We will still be here, rooting for your success.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know that I may not be around as much for the next several weeks.  I am trying to rid myself of my sinus infection/swallowing problem so will be resting more.  Tomorrow morning I will be starting my chronic pain program over from the start twice a week for four weeks, one week off and then four more.  With travel time and the intensity of the program I am usually pretty beat during the week but will try to be around on weekends.
> 
> Once again, has anyone heard from Chef June?  I am quite concerned as it has been two months and her posts didn't give any indication she was going away.



Get well and feel better, LP!


----------



## kadesma

LP,
take it easy, let us see what we can find out about Chef June. Someone can let you know. You just let that program help you, and you get rid of that sinus infection. You are in our thoughts and prayers.
Ma


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I so glad you were able to get back into the program so soon.  Take it easy and do what you need.  We will still be here, rooting for your success.



+1


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Once again, has anyone heard from Chef June?  I am quite concerned as it has been two months and her posts didn't give any indication she was going away.



June is posting on FB. Maybe she just needed a break?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Might not be on much over the next couple weeks or so. Lif is really busy at the moment. Good, but busy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Might not be on much over the next couple weeks or so. Lif is really busy at the moment. Good, but busy.



Get settled into your job and new place.  We'll still be here!  Holding your place in our hearts.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Get settled into your job and new place.  We'll still be here!  Holding your place in our hearts.



Thanks PF!


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Might not be on much over the next couple weeks or so. Lif is really busy at the moment. Good, but busy.



Do what u need to do!  Good luck, Pag!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Do what u need to do!  Good luck, Pag!


What she said.


----------



## taxlady

I'll be peeking in here, but don't count on seeing me much until May. Canadian personal income tax is due on 2012 April 30 and I need to get to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'll be peeking in here, but don't count on seeing me much until May. Canadian personal income tax is due on 2012 April 30 and I need to get to work.



Take care and come here for some stress relief!


----------



## kadesma

Pag and Taxlady, both of you get it in gear and we will sit here and snicker cuz youz are workin and we is playing.  Best to you both heartfelt best wishes to you both.
kades, or ma or cj


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are they gone now, can we talk about them?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are they gone now, can we talk about them?


I said I would be peeking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I said I would be peeking.



Who said that?


----------



## vitauta

just remember to come back to us when the season is over, tl.    and too, there is no such thing as innocent peeking in here at dc--it's called lurking.  most likely you will be spotted and reported by one of our more vigilant members....


----------



## LPBeier

Am back here for a relaxing weekend after a rather harrowing week that included
- getting kicked in my bad leg (deliberately) while trying to enter the commuter train on a day when it was running at low volume (I had my cane but couldn't hook her in time )
- receiving a survey from our health system addressed to my dad asking him to record how his last stay was (though I did get a very nice apology from the head of that department)
- having someone parked in my stall yesterday and getting harassed because I had the management tow the vehicle.  If I can't park in my stall I have to park in DH's which is underground and 4 times the distance

Hopefully the next three days I can rest up, let my leg heal and have some fun here .


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Am back here for a relaxing weekend after a rather harrowing week that included
> - getting kicked in my bad leg (deliberately) while trying to enter the commuter train on a day when it was running at low volume (I had my cane but couldn't hook her in time )
> - receiving a survey from our health system addressed to my dad asking him to record how his last stay was (though I did get a very nice apology from the head of that department)
> - having someone parked in my stall yesterday and getting harassed because I had the management tow the vehicle.  If I can't park in my stall I have to park in DH's which is underground and 4 times the distance
> 
> Hopefully the next three days I can rest up, let my leg heal and have some fun here .


Stop being so darned nice there girl. To bad they didn't have to deal with this old lady They would have kissed you honey. Really LP learn how to use that cae. Hugs there sweetie.
ma


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are they gone now, can we talk about them?


Lets talk PF did ya know what TL said?  And that Pag watch out for her.
ma


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> I said I would be peeking.


Ya know what happens to eaves droppers and peekers don't ya?
kades


----------



## Chef Munky

kadesma said:


> Ya know what happens to eaves droppers and peekers don't ya?
> kades



Go for the EYES!!! THE EYESSSS..


----------



## kadesma

Chef Munky said:


> Go for the EYES!!! THE EYESSSS..



kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rotten bunch of gossipers we are...


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Stop being so darned nice there girl. To bad they didn't have to deal with this old lady They would have kissed you honey. Really LP learn how to use that cae. Hugs there sweetie.
> ma


Thanks, Ma, for the advice but I think I am pretty good with my cane!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Ma, for the advice but I think I am pretty good with my cane!



What?  You put a kink in his neck?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You put a kink in his neck?


  Let's just say I'm hooked on him!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Let's just say I'm hooked on him!



Best thing in the world!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Ma, for the advice but I think I am pretty good with my cane!


Good I suspected as much 
ma


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rotten bunch of gossipers we are...


Shhhhh. They will catch us Now did you know that?????
ma


----------



## CWS4322

I'm packing the kitchen here at the farm (well, not every thing, but most of my toys) to take to the "city" house. So, not much cooking here, and with all the packing, unpacking, painting, flooring, etc. I check my email and collapse at the end of each day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm packing the kitchen here at the farm (well, not every thing, but most of my toys) to take to the "city" house. So, not much cooking here, and with all the packing, unpacking, painting, flooring, etc. I check my email and collapse at the end of each day.



We will still be here when you are ready!  We do have to know how the girls are enjoying their new home!


----------



## CWS4322

Obviously, tonight I'm avoiding packing more boxes....and still on line. But not cooking.


----------



## tinlizzie

Best wishes for a smooth transition, CWS -- and looking forward to posts from your "new" digs.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anyone heard from babetoo?   I have not seen her in a few days, I hope she is ok!


----------



## PattY1

Aunt Bea said:


> Has anyone heard from babetoo?   I have not seen her in a few days, I hope she is ok!



I just talked to her she is having computer problems.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PattY1 said:


> I just talked to her she is having computer problems.



Thanks for checking!


----------



## LPBeier

After my posts in "What Are You Doing?" and "Venting", I thought I would just make a note here so no one is worrying about me if I don't post.

I thought this week off my pain group would be a good rest and help me clear up a few matters.  Instead the lack of structure has brought my grief to the forefront for the first time since Dad passed away 2 months ago.  I have called the Hospice Society and they are going to arrange some sessions for me.  

I am not eating (I say it is my throat problem but I just don't want to eat), not taking my medications at the right times so my pain acts up and am not sleeping much at all.  With estate issues and other responsibilities I have just emotionally hit rock bottom.

I will be fine, but don't have the energy to be on the computer much.  Thank you for being my loving DC family.  I am not dropping out but just may not be on as much as I hoped this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP, you do what you need to do.  Time to take care of yourself, period.  Love you, Sweetie!


----------



## Addie

I understand completely. 15 years later and I am still dealing with the loss of my daughter. You never know when it gets to you. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*May 14th to May 19th: 32nd Anniversary Trip*

 Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,

The Vet and I shall be travelling and celebrating our 32nd wedding anniversary from the 14th of May through the afternoon of the 19th May.

I shall be reading all on my Samsung Galaxy 10" Tablet or Cellular Phone, however, I shall not be posting until I arrive in Madrid Saturday 19th May ... 

The Vet has vowed to keep the destination a surprise ! So, I know it is Mediterranean warmish however, nothing more ! 

Kind regards to all,
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary and Have fun, Margi!


----------



## vitauta

what about selkie?


----------



## Dawgluver

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The Vet and I shall be travelling and celebrating our 32nd wedding anniversary from the 14th of May through the afternoon of the 19th May.
> 
> I shall be reading all on my Samsung Galaxy 10" Tablet or Cellular Phone, however, I shall not be posting until I arrive in Madrid Saturday 19th May ...
> 
> The Vet has vowed to keep the destination a surprise ! So, I know it is Mediterranean warmish however, nothing more !
> 
> Kind regards to all,
> Margi. Cintrano.



Happy anniversary, Margi!  Sounds like a wonderful surprise!


----------



## kadesma

Enjoy Margi and a Happy Anniversary to you both.
kades


----------



## taxlady

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The Vet and I shall be travelling and celebrating our 32nd wedding anniversary from the 14th of May through the afternoon of the 19th May.
> 
> I shall be reading all on my Samsung Galaxy 10" Tablet or Cellular Phone, however, I shall not be posting until I arrive in Madrid Saturday 19th May ...
> 
> The Vet has vowed to keep the destination a surprise ! So, I know it is Mediterranean warmish however, nothing more !
> 
> Kind regards to all,
> Margi. Cintrano.


Have a great time. Happy Anniversary


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> what about selkie?


I've wondered where she is too.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> I've wondered where she is too.



She is around. I PMed her about a week ago and she responded. She's ok, just dealing with some life.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> She is around. I PMed her about a week ago and she responded. She's ok, just dealing with some life.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## vitauta

life can be so wrong at times


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,

Thank you for all your wonderful Bon Voyage and Anniversary Wishes ... 

It shall be wonderful, and the surprise aspect too ... Of course, I shall know where we are flying to, as I need to pack intelligently ... if it is a beach or a city ! 

Have a nice evening.
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Looking forward to your return and hearing all about your trip Margi. Congratulations on your anniversary. 

PS I hope Prosecco was involved!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Gravy Queen:  Thank you for your lovely Note*

GQ, 

I had encountered your lovely note on the plane this afternoon. Thanks so much.

The trip; well, fabulous ... Shall talk more about this as soon as I answer all pending posts on my threads ... We were in Sardinia, a fave destination, and needless to say, have lots to share ... We flew directly from Madrid. We covered the southeast, which we know quite well hired or rented a car ... and the northwest, which was a new destination to explore for both of us ... and have lots of recipes too ... 

Thanks always.
Margi.


----------



## Andy M.

We are going to be in Florida from Friday the 25th through Monday (I should be back home Noon Tuesday the 29th) for our grand daughter's HS graduation celebration.  I don't expect to be online at all during that time.  Our little girl is going to Stetson Univ. to study law.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy!  Take care!


----------



## Dawgluver

Law school, bet you are proud!  Congrats, Andy, have fun!


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage Andy. Have a great trip.


----------



## kadesma

Have a safe and glorious trip Andy. hugs to G-daughter.
wow law school.
kades


----------



## Zhizara

That's great, Andy!  I'm sure you'll have fun and I know you must be really proud of your GD.


----------



## Addie

Enjoy yourself. Sounds like you and your child's mother did a great job raising the parent of your granddaughter. They in turn, learning from you have passed it all on in raising your granddaughter. Looks like you have created a great dynasty to pass on. Great success to your granddaughter. And congratulations to her on getting into law school. Not an easy feat.


----------



## LPBeier

Have a great time Andy!


----------



## Kayelle

We will be leaving tomorrow for our much awaited trip to Switzerland, and then on to a riverboat cruise through the south of France ending in Paris. I'll try to remember to take lots of pictures of food and wine to share here when we get back home. 
Take care of each other.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oooh.  Kayelle, you lucky girl!  Have fun!

Looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> We will be leaving tomorrow for our much awaited trip to Switzerland, and then on to a riverboat cruise through the south of France ending in Paris. I'll try to remember to take lots of pictures of food and wine to share here when we get back home.
> Take care of each other.




Have a great trip, KL.


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage Kayelle.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster--where are you? How's the new job going?


----------



## vitauta

i miss your great food pics, rock....


----------



## LPBeier

Does anyone know about Msmofet?  She was online on the fourth but her last post was in April.  I miss her and her awesome food!


----------



## vitauta

msmofet, i miss your posts, your food and your awesome photos too--hope you're fine and enjoying summer....


----------



## buckytom

well, she's ok. i sent her a message about people asking about her here.

she's working a full time job, afternoons, but seems ok.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the update BT.


----------



## vitauta

thank you, bt.  i hope msmofet is aware that our admin here at dc has warm fuzzies for her just like the rest of us who pine for and drool over her wondrous dishes....


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, BuckyT!  I hope she comes and says hi.  We all love her here!


----------



## taxlady

We're off to Cornwall, ON to visit with Stirling's mum and brother and for the visitation. We'll probably come back Wednesday evening or Thursday morning.


----------



## buckytom

travel safely, and return to us quickly, taxy.


----------



## buckytom

if anyone saw what i wrote, nevermind. it was explained well enough and my assumption was wrong. sorry, folks.


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone. Thank you for the kind comments. I have been working 2pm - 10pm and when I get home am tired and hungry. My DD has been cooking quick easy meals and I have been to tired to take pics. Sorry for the concern over me. I have also been having some tech issues with my internet/router connections. And have had cable out several times and still having issues. Some health issues have come up and I put the computer problems on the back burner so to speak. LOL I will try to do some cooking on the weekends and take some pics (but no promises it depends on the cable connection).

Thank you for caring.


----------



## jabbur

We'll be leaving for Ann Arbor and Grand Rapids in the morning.  My nephew is getting married.  The first of the kids to tie the knot.  Two more are in serious relationships so I imagine there will be more weddings in the near future.  We'll be gone for 5 days and will stop to see the in-laws on the way.  My MIL has severe dementia so they will not be able to attend.  We'll spend some time with them so they won't be totally out of the celebrations.  We're taking 2 cars with 5 people.  It will be a long trip!


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet, good to hear from you.  You don't have to post pictures for us.  Do what you have to do.  See you when you have more time.

Jabbur, have a good trip.  We'll be looking for you next week.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ditto what Andy said!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Ditto what Andy said!



+1


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> Good day everyone. Thank you for the kind comments. I have been working 2pm - 10pm and when I get home am tired and hungry. My DD has been cooking quick easy meals and I have been to tired to take pics. Sorry for the concern over me. I have also been having some tech issues with my internet/router connections. And have had cable out several times and still having issues. Some health issues have come up and I put the computer problems on the back burner so to speak. LOL I will try to do some cooking on the weekends and take some pics (but no promises it depends on the cable connection).
> 
> Thank you for caring.



HI!

Hope you can get back in the groove soon!  I miss your food porn pix.

xOXOX  Z


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Good day everyone. Thank you for the kind comments. I have been working 2pm - 10pm and when I get home am tired and hungry. My DD has been cooking quick easy meals and I have been to tired to take pics. Sorry for the concern over me. I have also been having some tech issues with my internet/router connections. And have had cable out several times and still having issues. Some health issues have come up and I put the computer problems on the back burner so to speak. LOL I will try to do some cooking on the weekends and take some pics (but no promises it depends on the cable connection).
> 
> Thank you for caring.



MsM!!!  

Been missing you!

Hugs!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

jabbur said:
			
		

> We'll be leaving for Ann Arbor and Grand Rapids in the morning.  My nephew is getting married.  The first of the kids to tie the knot.  Two more are in serious relationships so I imagine there will be more weddings in the near future.  We'll be gone for 5 days and will stop to see the in-laws on the way.  My MIL has severe dementia so they will not be able to attend.  We'll spend some time with them so they won't be totally out of the celebrations.  We're taking 2 cars with 5 people.  It will be a long trip!



I've really liked Ann Arbor the few times I've been there. I love living in the Grand Rapids area (so far at least). Hope you have fun.


----------



## taxlady

We're back. It was good to hear stories about Neville, my father-in-law.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> We're back. It was good to hear stories about Neville, my father-in-law.



Welcome back, Taxlady!  

Sometimes funerals and wakes, while sad, can be a great place to reconnect and share stories.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome back, Taxlady!
> 
> Sometimes funerals and wakes, while sad, can be a great place to reconnect and share stories.


Yup.

I have some work to catch up on, then I will catch up here.


----------



## Rocklobster

CWS4322 said:


> Rocklobster--where are you? How's the new job going?


Hey. I miss this place also. New job is going well. A bit of a commute. I have a great route through the backwoods which is nice this time of year. You can't get rid of me that easy. I'll be back....


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Hey. I miss this place also. New job is going well. A bit of a commute. I have a great route through the backwoods which is nice this time of year. You can't get rid of me that easy. I'll be back....


 Good to "see" you Rock. I sure hope we don't get rid of you. Glad to read that the new job is going well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Roch!!!


----------



## Hoot

We are getting ready to head to Va Beach to visit another of Mrs Hoot's sisters.
This particular sister, I have known for nigh on to 30 years. Met her and her husband at Rendezvous. Met Mrs Hoot on the occasion of their 25th wedding anniversary. Bonita invited me and the boys to play some music for their celebration. Her birthday is today..July 4. They won't be going to the family reunion as they own a small diner and will need to be open on the weekend. See y'all when we get back!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Have fun Hoot!


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Have fun Hoot!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Play some good music!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like a blast, Hoot!  Have a great time!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I don't know how much I'll be around for the next week or two. Roland's sister passed away today. Everything is kind of up in the air.


----------



## Hoot

PAG..I don't know if it will be of comfort to you, but I believe that death is a part of life. It is the trail we all walk alone. At the end of that trail is a life that none of us can imagine.


----------



## buckytom

my condolenes, pag.


----------



## kadesma

pag.
she will be in my thoughts and prayers.
kadesma


----------



## CWS4322

Has anyone heard from Kezlehen or Snip13?


----------



## Alix

vitauta? She hasn't been on since the 17th, nor has she played her turn in WWF for some time. Rather unusual and I'm a bit worried given the ugly weather out east. Anyone have any news?


----------



## LPBeier

Ironically, vitauta is the one usually worrying about others going missing.  I have heard nothing.  I hope she is just on vacation, but it is strange that she wouldn't let us know.

As for Snip, she came back all happy for about a week and has disappeared again.  I am very concerned for her as there are some troubled spots in her life.


----------



## blissful

It's always sad when someone here dies.
I'm not dead, but, I'm leaving. 
I will still always cook and bake, I just won't be able to share it with you anymore.
Best wishes to most of you.


----------



## LPBeier

Does anyone know what just happened here with blissful?  That's a bit of an abrupt post.  I will miss her and am now very worried about her.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Does anyone know what just happened here with blissful?  That's a bit of an abrupt post.  I will miss her and am now very worried about her.


I was wondering that myself. Maybe someone was rude/mean to her? "Best wishes to _most_ of you." (emphasis mine)


----------



## Barbara L

I hope she is okay.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too.


----------



## Hoot

As near as I can tell her last post before the Going MIA posting was made yesterday at 10:30 PM. It was in the "life's too short for chopping and mixing" thread. Blissful, Harry and others were carrying on about this and that. It was pointed out that the conversation was way off topic. At that point the conversation, which had been a lively one, went dead. The thing is, I seem to recall that there was quite a bit more back and forth about getting back on topic than is present in the thread now. I wonder if there was a falling out with the powers that be?


----------



## buckytom

i swear i had nothing to do with it.

bliss, please check in when you can.


----------



## Somebunny

blissful said:
			
		

> It's always sad when someone here dies.
> I'm not dead, but, I'm leaving.
> I will still always cook and bake, I just won't be able to share it with you anymore.
> Best wishes to most of you.



I would be very sad if Blissful has left us because of any rudeness or unpleasantness here on our board. Shame on us, if this is the case.  I wish her well whatever her reasons.


----------



## buckytom

where was that posted, bunny? in what thread?

nevermind. i found it, the page before.

i hope bliss is just feeling sorry for herself and comes back soon. it happens to a lot of people and it's no big deal when they return. but some don't.

come back, bliss,


----------



## CWS4322

Blissful and I communicate PM (I have her email addy as well).  I've sent her a PM asking for her phone # so I can give her a call. It didn't bounce back as being blocked. Hopefully, she'll PM me back with her phone # so I can give her a call. She's got thick skin--I don't think it was anything anyone posted--I think it might be more than that. Hopefully she'll get back to me. Otherwise, Chief knows where she lives and might be convinced to make a road trip if we twist his arm...


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks CWS,  I PM'd her as well before I posted earlier in this thread I hope we hear that all is well.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Blissful: So sorry*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Blissful,

Last night, I had read that you are leaving D.C. and shall not be posting any longer.

I am truly sorry to hear about your leaving the Forum.

I hope that you receive my message and know that you are wished all the very best healthwise, professionally and personally.

Thanks for all your support and contributions on my threads.

Kindest regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Laurie: Why do some members leave a forum ?*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Laurie,

Why do some members leave a forum ?

I am sure there are multiple reasons why someone decides to depart from freelance Blogging hobby ... or anyother chosen work ... or relationship ...

However, my experience with Blissful, was just exemplary as far as the facts of politeness, contribution & feedback and multi cultural protocol.

I have to say from  my own experiences on D.C., that there must have been a catalyst issue ... Perhaps, with an aggressive member which we call Hazing Online here and it is punishable in the European Union and especially in Spain, as they had passed this law back in 2010 due to the large amount of women being hazed and harassed by aggressive males on line. 

Perhaps, there is alot we do not know. 

I had read the thread MIA last night, and it is not completely indicative of this, however, it does reveal an emotionally poor period for Blissful, in the way in which she worded or tried to word, her emotions. 

I am relatively a newcomer ( joined January 2012 ) and thus, my dealings with her, have always been pleasant and she was very complimentary of my threads and posts. 

Sorry to hear the news.

I wish her the very best.

Kind regards.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## CWS4322

Margi--
discusscooking.com is NOT a blog hosting site. You may notice that people have their blog URL listed in their signature lines. The forum is a discussion group where people post questions about food, share recipes, etc. 

If you wish to start a blog where you can write about your recipes, etc., there are a number of free blog-writing tools and posting options. Folks with blogs may also be more than happy to help you set up your own blog independent of this forum.


----------



## Alix

I am taking the computer and might pop in a bit this coming week, but I didn't want to have anyone worry when I drop off for a bit. I'm on holiday in the mountains and will be busy doing things like whitewater rafting, swimming, water sliding, tennis, golf, lazing pool side, sleeping late. All the usual stuff. Back sometime on the 17th but will have guests from out of town so might be back online later.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a great time, Alix!


----------



## CWS4322

Alix said:


> I am taking the computer and might pop in a bit this coming week, but I didn't want to have anyone worry when I drop off for a bit. I'm on holiday in the mountains and will be busy doing things like whitewater rafting, swimming, water sliding, tennis, golf, lazing pool side, sleeping late. All the usual stuff. Back sometime on the 17th but will have guests from out of town so might be back online later.


NICE!! Enjoy! Wish I could join you! Have a really super time and don't worry, we'll somehow figure out how to survive without you in the meantime.


----------



## Hoot

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## Alix

Thanks all! And now, enough procrastination. Costco opens in an hour and I need to get moving!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Alix,

Have a lovely August.

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## buckytom

have fun and be safe, alix. don't let ken tease any bears.

does he run faster than you? 'cause, you don't have to outrun the bear, just your hiking buddy.

i'd bring a squirt gun full of honey just in case he gets a lead on ya...


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I am taking the computer and might pop in a bit this coming week, but I didn't want to have anyone worry when I drop off for a bit. I'm on holiday in the mountains and will be busy doing things like whitewater rafting, swimming, water sliding, tennis, golf, lazing pool side, sleeping late. All the usual stuff. Back sometime on the 17th but will have guests from out of town so might be back online later.


 
So just anpther typical lazy holiday.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> have fun and be safe, alix. don't let ken tease any bears.
> 
> does he run faster than you? 'cause, you don't have to outrun the bear, just your hiking buddy.
> 
> i'd bring a squirt gun full of honey just in case he gets a lead on ya...


 Oh Lord!!


----------



## Kayelle

Alix said:


> I am taking the computer and might pop in a bit this coming week, but I didn't want to have anyone worry when I drop off for a bit. I'm on holiday in the mountains and will be busy doing things like whitewater rafting, swimming, water sliding, tennis, golf, lazing pool side, sleeping late. All the usual stuff. Back sometime on the 17th but will have guests from out of town so might be back online later.



Have a wonderful holiday in the mountains Alix!!  Are you camping?  I guess not, if you have a pool for lazing although I remember some campgrounds with pools. Ohhhhh how I love whitewater rafting!!  I remember getting a "glacial facial" on a wild river in Alaska! *Great fun!!*


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> have fun and be safe, alix. don't let ken tease any bears.
> 
> does he run faster than you? 'cause, you don't have to outrun the bear, just your hiking buddy.
> 
> i'd bring a squirt gun full of honey just in case he gets a lead on ya...



He DOES run faster than I do, but he has a gimpy knee and I can kick hard!


----------



## Hoot

Just a note to let y'all know that I may lose internet service. A week or two ago my line got cut by some contractors and a temporary line was installed. The permanent line is still pending. I lost service a few minutes ago. I went out to the road where the temp line is laying across the road, gave it a good shake and my service is back but it will likely go again.  We shall see how long it lasts.


----------



## taxlady

Hoot said:


> Just a note to let y'all know that I may lose internet service. A week or two ago my line got cut by some contractors and a temporary line was installed. The permanent line is still pending. I lost service a few minutes ago. I went out to the road where the temp line is laying across the road, gave it a good shake and my service is back but it will likely go again.  We shall see how long it lasts.


Thanks for letting us know. I sure hope it doesn't go away for long at time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:
			
		

> Just a note to let y'all know that I may lose internet service. A week or two ago my line got cut by some contractors and a temporary line was installed. The permanent line is still pending. I lost service a few minutes ago. I went out to the road where the temp line is laying across the road, gave it a good shake and my service is back but it will likely go again.  We shall see how long it lasts.



Hope it gets fixed soon, Hoot!  People driving over my internet every day wouldn't make me too happy.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix, have a marvelous time away!

Hoot, we had this problem in our old house only a semi trying to park in our neighbour's yard took out our cable, telephone, everything except electricity.  Took weeks to get it all fixed.  I hope it works out for you soon.

Margi, my concern was more about the abruptness and wording.  It is not like Blissful.  We all have concern for each other and express it here.  I understand all the different reasons people come and go - but still get concerned.  That is what makes this place special.

And while I am on the subject, I may not be around a lot from now until next weekend.  Our youth conference starts Monday and I am busy trying to get things organized for my kitchen crew.  Then I will be there basically all day just making sure things go smoothly.  I absolutely love this week.  I will pop in once in awhile but probably late or early in the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I am taking the computer and might pop in a bit this coming week, but I didn't want to have anyone worry when I drop off for a bit. I'm on holiday in the mountains and will be busy doing things like whitewater rafting, swimming, water sliding, tennis, golf,_* lazing pool side*_, sleeping late. All the usual stuff. Back sometime on the 17th but will have guests from out of town so might be back online later.



That is what I see you doing the most of...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is what I see you doing the most of...



Now, now, Princess, jealousy will get you nowhere.   And by the way, if you see her doing it all the time, what are you doing?  Um Just sayin!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Now, now, Princess, jealousy will get you nowhere.   And by the way, if you see her doing it all the time, what are you doing?  Um Just sayin!



Watching Alix laze around the pool while I whiz by on the rollerblades.


----------



## CWS4322

"This woman" has veggies to harvest so will be "on and off" DC for the next little while. 
"This woman's" patience has been tried by the number of threads a certain person has started and "this woman" has better things to do than respond to comments made about "this woman." 

I miss Blissful and wish she'd come back. But, perhaps she also got fed up by "that woman" and decided she had better things to do.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are going off for a long weekend.  Leaving early Friday and returning Sunday evening.  A little out of town R&R.

If I log on, it will be in a very limited way.


----------



## LPBeier

CW, please come back after your harvesting.

Andy, have a great time and we shall see you when you get back.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> CW, please come back after your harvesting.
> 
> Andy, have a great time and we shall see you when you get back.


+1 and +1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys


----------



## GotGarlic

CW, pls don't let your (understandable) irritation keep you away from the rest of us  Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Chef Munky

Who is that person CW?

Andy bring us back a T shirt.. Have a good trip.

Munky.


----------



## Janet H

CWS4322 said:


> "This woman" has veggies to harvest so will be "on and off" DC for the next little while.




Come back when the gardens empty feel free to give me a holler when you have some unloved zucchini to offload.  I've just volunteered to make tempura veggies for the local block party (a moment of weakness on my part) and can prolly get rid of a LOT of it. 

I heard they hid Jimmy Hoffa in a big zucchini


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I heard it was Amelia Earhart who disappeared one night in a Giant Zucchini patch.


----------



## LPBeier

Janet H said:


> Come back when the gardens empty feel free to give me a holler when you have some unloved zucchini to offload.  I've just volunteered to make tempura veggies for the local block party (a moment of weakness on my part) and can prolly get rid of a LOT of it.
> 
> I heard they hid Jimmy Hoffa in a big zucchini



Janet, I have more cherry tomatoes (three colours) than I can possibly deal with in one season - they're not stuffable, but could be stuffing!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I heard it was Amelia Earhart who disappeared one night in a Giant Zucchini patch.


Were Linus and Sally around? I see a sequel, "It's the Giant Zucchini, Charlie Brown!"


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

GotGarlic said:


> CW, pls don't let your (understandable) irritation keep you away from the rest of us  Hope to see you back soon.


I concur, CWS never let anyone chase you away, I know I will not.


----------



## babetoo

i will be gone for awhile. don't know how long, ptsd keeps it's own time. as you know i have been depressed for a while. now it is full blown ptsd. perhaps triggered by a family reunion a couple weeks ago. brought up to many memories, i guess. very bad ones, along with the good. i have having flashbacks, and nightmares. it is the worst in ten years. i have meds. and if i can't deal will see a doctor. i sleep ok , even with the dreams, but eating not going so well. i have lost nine pounds.since it takes all my energy just to breathe i am curtailing a lot of stuff. i will be back, i have been here before. in ptsd land. i will miss you a lot. 

babe


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i will be gone for awhile. don't know how long, ptsd keeps it's own time. as you know i have been depressed for a while. now it is full blown ptsd. perhaps triggered by a family reunion a couple weeks ago. brought up to many memories, i guess. very bad ones, along with the good. i have having flashbacks, and nightmares. it is the worst in ten years. i have meds. and if i can't deal will see a doctor. i sleep ok , even with the dreams, but eating not going so well. i have lost nine pounds.since it takes all my energy just to breathe i am curtailing a lot of stuff. i will be back, i have been here before. in ptsd land. i will miss you a lot.
> 
> babe


(((hugs))) Sending healing vibes in your direction. Take care of yourself and if you feel like it, drop in here for a quick note. We will miss you too.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> i will be gone for awhile. don't know how long, ptsd keeps it's own time. as you know i have been depressed for a while. now it is full blown ptsd. perhaps triggered by a family reunion a couple weeks ago. brought up to many memories, i guess. very bad ones, along with the good. i have having flashbacks, and nightmares. it is the worst in ten years. i have meds. and if i can't deal will see a doctor. i sleep ok , even with the dreams, but eating not going so well. i have lost nine pounds.since it takes all my energy just to breathe i am curtailing a lot of stuff. i will be back, i have been here before. in ptsd land. i will miss you a lot.
> 
> babe



Oh Babe.  Please get some help.  See a doctor, get a referral to a good psychiatrist/psychologist, and please keep us posted!

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## chopper

So sorry to hear you are hurting Babe. Hope you can feel better really soon. I miss you already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Were Linus and Sally around? I see a sequel, "It's the Giant Zucchini, Charlie Brown!"



LOL!


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry you're hurting, babe. more positive thoughts for a quick recovery are headed your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i will be gone for awhile. don't know how long, ptsd keeps it's own time. as you know i have been depressed for a while. now it is full blown ptsd. perhaps triggered by a family reunion a couple weeks ago. brought up to many memories, i guess. very bad ones, along with the good. i have having flashbacks, and nightmares. it is the worst in ten years. i have meds. and if i can't deal will see a doctor. i sleep ok , even with the dreams, but eating not going so well. i have lost nine pounds.since it takes all my energy just to breathe i am curtailing a lot of stuff. i will be back, i have been here before. in ptsd land. i will miss you a lot.
> 
> babe



Love you, Babe!  Lots of hugs and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## Kylie1969

babetoo said:


> i will be gone for awhile. don't know how long, ptsd keeps it's own time. as you know i have been depressed for a while. now it is full blown ptsd. perhaps triggered by a family reunion a couple weeks ago. brought up to many memories, i guess. very bad ones, along with the good. i have having flashbacks, and nightmares. it is the worst in ten years. i have meds. and if i can't deal will see a doctor. i sleep ok , even with the dreams, but eating not going so well. i have lost nine pounds.since it takes all my energy just to breathe i am curtailing a lot of stuff. i will be back, i have been here before. in ptsd land. i will miss you a lot.
> 
> babe



Hope you feel better soon and you are back with us all


----------



## LPBeier

I am actually very concerned about babe that she is "leaving" when so heavily depressed.  It sounds like she has a bit of a handle on it saying she will be back and she has been there before, but I think we all need to send her whatever we have - be it prayer, thoughts, virtual hugs, etc.  I for one wouldn't know what to do if anything happened to this dear sweet lady.  I am not trying to be morbid, but I know a lot about depression and ptsd is one of the worst forms of it. {{{{{{{{{{{{{babetoo}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## chopper

You're right LP. Prayers going out for Babe.


----------



## Soma

Babetoo. I know that place you're in....was there in my forties. Really a very bad, uncomfortable place to be. But there IS light on the other side of it. Hope you find it. Hang tough, it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## Somebunny

Please look after yourself Babe, and come back to us soon.  Your family here cares very much for you.  Good positive thoughts and prayers coming your way.  {{{{{{{{{Babetoo}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kadesma

Babe love, your DC family is here for you. Please get help, and if there is anything I can do let me know. You are  loved here and we want you to come back to us the whole babe, as you were back then.  Know how much all of us care for you sweetie. So Please get help as soon as you can. 
Hugs, prayers and good thoughts just for you.
kades


----------



## msmofet

Babe {{{{{{{{{Babetoo}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## CWS4322

Has anyone heard from ChefJune? She hasn't posted since February.


----------



## Alix

She's been on FB.


----------



## Dawgluver

Anyone heard from Vitauta lately?


----------



## msmofet

CWS4322 said:


> Has anyone heard from ChefJune? She hasn't posted since February.


 

Shes posting on cooking.com recently


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anyone heard from Zhizara since the storm hit, I assume she is without power.  

I hope all is well with her.  

Any news?

Thanks, B


----------



## Aunt Bea

Any news from babetoo?

I miss her posts and the updates on her grand kids, projects etc...


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Any news from babetoo?
> 
> I miss her posts and the updates on her grand kids, projects etc...


 
I'm wondering too, Aunt Bea, and hope someone can bring us up to date.


----------



## vitauta

sooo...didja think i was dead?  not yet--just my computer this time. (smile)  looks like i have a lotta reading and catching up to do--catch y'all later....


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> sooo...didja think i was dead?  not yet--just my computer this time. (smile)  looks like i have a lotta reading and catching up to do--catch y'all later....



Good to see you.  Lots to read.


----------



## LPBeier

VITAUTA!!!!!!  So good to "see" you back!  You have been very missed my friend, as you will see in this column.  I guess with computer issues it is difficult to check in and say you are all right.


----------



## Kayelle

WOW *VIT!!*  I kept checking in here to see if you'd show!  Dang, it's good to see you again!!  With the loss of Timothy, I was *really* starting to worry.  sigh........


----------



## Dawgluver

THERE you are, Vit!!!  We missed you!!!


----------



## mollyanne

I'm looking forward to meeting you Vit. I'm one of the MIAs also and I'll do my best to explain as briefly as possible just what happened. Sort version: suddenly, death was staring me in the face and my focus changed until I could mend. First, let me say that just entering here feels like home with so many familiar faces bringing back such warm and wonderful memories...it feels good. I miss all the good food, good laughs, and good conversation. (just had to get that in before you all stop reading this lengthy epistle...lol)

I was diagnosed with cancer of the uterus (just after my tornado victims posts) and was treated with progesterone which (arguably) caused DVTs (blood clots) leading to multiple pulmonary embolisms in my lungs. Breathing was difficult. I was put on blood thinners for 7 months but here's the catch...I couldn't treat nor remove the cancer while on the blood thinners. There was a point when I thought I might not make it...first health scare in my whole life.

Still though, months later, I wasn't serious about nutrition and exercise until, just when I thought I was almost healed and cancer-free, I experienced another DVT (blood clot) and my blood pressure shot up to 158. I was NOT going back to the ER again so, get this lol, I googled "blood pressure 158" and a comment showed up on a health board from a woman who had a DVT and a 158 blood pressure! She said she drank 8 glasses of water everyday, elevated her leg, and cut out salt...she said it healed. So I didn't go to the doctor (i don't recommend that! I mean it! go!) and followed her regimen for 3 days and it was gone (miracle). More importantly, it showed me how much what we put in our bodies makes such a HUGE difference. That was my turning point.

My cooking drastically simplified in order to save myself and my focus was on researching nutrition and exercise....cutting way back on salt, sugar, processed foods, fat, dairy, animal, oils...and switching to eating whole foods, veggies, fruit, beans, nuts, and seeds (i was basically vegan). Dr. Fuhrman's book, "Eat to Live" saved my life. My favorite recipe in there was his "Anti-Cancer Soup" which I didn't think would go over very well in here...not very fun sounding and I was all about fun before.

But I'm back to my old self, in fact better than ever...and cancer-free!  I've always thought of you all here and miss everyone greatly...I finally feel like I can return if you'll still have me. I'm sorry I didn't let anyone know but it was a sudden shock and drastic shift in lifestyle. Every moment of every day was focused on research and learning how to heal....i became obsessed with it there for awhile but I'm healed now and not so obsessed with healthy food...er, I mean...I've struck a healthy balance with food and my new lifestyle is more in perspective. 

I hope you ALL are doing well and are healthy and happy. See you around (I hear the whispers..."And this was brief???" lol)


----------



## Dawgluver

So nice to have you back and healthy, Mollyanne!!!  Congrats on beating the "Big C"!!!


----------



## Kayelle

OMG (((((((((((((Mollyanne)))))))) I'm so dang glad to see you and I've missed you like crazy nearly every day here.  I'm about in tears over your story and can't begin to tell you how much it means to hear your happy ending to the story. 
*Welcome home,  myfriend!!!*


----------



## tinlizzie

Goody!  Vit is back and Mollyanne (Hi, Mollyanne - I'm relatively new and I lived in Charlotte NC before moving to Florida; anyway, glad to meet you!) is well again!  Now we can all gather up and follow  the chicken chronicles.


----------



## Hoot

Welcome back, Vitauta and Mollyanne!!  It is good to know you both are safe and sound.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Vit!  You were Missed!

MOLLYANNE!!!  So happy to see you are doing well, cancer is scary. 

Hugs all around!


----------



## Barbara L

Welcome back, Vitauta and Mollyanne!! 

Mollyanne, we have been so worried about you! I am so glad you got through all of that and that you are on the mend.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, MOLLYANNE!  I have missed you so much!  What an experience you have had and bravo for coming out the other side of it with such strength.  

I for one am very interested in your new diet lifestyle.  We are having to change ours quite a bit and are eating more naturally than ever before.

What a day, Vit and MA both back home!  If I had known you were coming I would have baked a cake!


----------



## mollyanne

dawg, kayelle, LP, tin, hoot, princess, and barbara....thank you all for such a warm welcome back. I puddled up when I saw everyone. What an awesome group of genuinely friendly folks...i love you guyz and missed you. And lol to LP about baking a cake if you'd known I was coming. Oh I remember all those amazing cakes you posted pics of here. I posted a photo I took of myself on my profile page. I took it with my laptop on 9/1/12...see, I'm all healthy again and ready to take on DC....yes, my hair looks really weird...i look like donald trump


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne, that was a scary time.  It's great you're back and well.


----------



## 4meandthem

Welcome back Mollyanne. Sounds like a scary journey. I am going to check out that book for someone. Thanks for the advise and sharing it.


----------



## kadesma

mollyanne said:


> dawg, kayelle, LP, tin, hoot, princess, and barbara....thank you all for such a warm welcome back. I puddled up when I saw everyone. What an awesome group of genuinely friendly folks...i love you guyz and missed you. And lol to LP about baking a cake if you'd known I was coming. Oh I remember all those amazing cakes you posted pics of here. I posted a photo I took of myself on my profile page. I took it with my laptop on 9/1/12...see, I'm all healthy again and ready to take on DC....yes, my hair looks really weird...i look like donald trump


 Mollyanne, Vit,, this is indeed a wonderful day. You both are home and now we can all sya welcome back. It's so hard to express how much tis means to all of us. Knowing you MA have beat the cancer and dvt's boy what  a time that must have been. Vit computer problems are no fun are they?  I've been having some too just what I need to do fool with a computer and try to juggle that with dialysis at the same time. Oh well we are all back together and let us pray it stays this way.
Big hugs to you both 
kades


----------



## CharlieD

CWS4322 said:


> Has anyone heard from ChefJune? She hasn't posted since February.


 

She left the board.


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> Oh, MOLLYANNE!  I have missed you so much!  What an experience you have had and bravo for coming out the other side of it with such strength.
> 
> I for one am very interested in your new diet lifestyle.  We are having to change ours quite a bit and are eating more naturally than ever before.
> 
> What a day, Vit and MA both back home!  If I had known you were coming I would have baked a cake!



a big, heartfelt thank you to everybody at dc for the warm welcome back from all of you!  you are truly an extraordinary group of loving and caring folks like i've never encountered in my life before now.  being told you've been missed by people one really cares about is an incredibly sweet rush.  

ma, your story has me filled with hope and optimism for our human community--what a brave and determined girl you've been to battle and conquer such an ungodly attack as cancer waged against your unsuspecting body and psyche.  best wishes to you going forward--what an glowing inspiration you offer to us all in dealing with adversity of the most savage kind.  thank you

lp, thank you for your kind words.  it's not at all too late for one of your tantalizing cakes!

i must say, i missed my dc tribe even more than this friggin'-a__ worthless acer computer of mine--though i'm hopelessly dependent and addicted....


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you Vit...it's easy to see why you're so loved here. I look forward to sharing good food, good friends, and good conversations with you...well, okay, and maybe some good wine lol...cheers!


----------



## taxlady

I'm glad you are both back.


----------



## buckytom

i won't be around much for the foreseeable future. 

work has amp'd up due to the pro football season, plus i'll be coaching my son's football team. also, i've taken on much more responsibility with the cub scouts, especially to do with fundraising and assisting with 2 dens.

so, i'll be around, but infrequently. i'll see ya when i see ya.


----------



## Andy M.

Sad you won't be around much but understand.


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> i won't be around much for the foreseeable future.
> 
> work has amp'd up due to the pro football season, plus i'll be coaching my son's football team. also, i've taken on much more responsibility with the cub scouts, especially to do with fundraising and assisting with 2 dens.
> 
> so, i'll be around, but infrequently. i'll see ya when i see ya.


  I hope you know you will be missed BT. Take care of yourself that that sweet son of yours.
kades


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sad you won't be around much but understand.


+1


----------



## vitauta

what have i missed here?  bt, you've always made my top ten list, so i'll be missing your frequent posts--they are regularly just brimming with compassion, wisdom and a unique wit.  just remember, the door's always wide open to you....


----------



## Merlot

vitauta said:


> what have i missed here? bt, you've always made my top ten list, so i'll be missing your frequent posts--they are regularly just brimming with compassion, wisdom and a unique wit. just remember, the door's always wide open to you....


 
+ 1


----------



## chopper

buckytom said:
			
		

> i won't be around much for the foreseeable future.
> 
> work has amp'd up due to the pro football season, plus i'll be coaching my son's football team. also, i've taken on much more responsibility with the cub scouts, especially to do with fundraising and assisting with 2 dens.
> 
> so, i'll be around, but infrequently. i'll see ya when i see ya.



You will be missed. I, for one, will miss your posts. I like your honesty, and love to hear your Boy Scout stories. God bless you for your involvement with the Boy Scouts of America. My husband and I spent many years working with scouts when our boys were younger. I hope my grandsons will run into someone as great as you when they are old enough to be scouts. 
Don't work too hard, and save some time for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky T, you know I will miss you - you have become a dear friend.  I hope that when work and son related activities slow down that you will feel better about the other reasons and come back to us.


----------



## Katie H

Hey, cousin...don't stay a stranger long.


----------



## Hoot

Buckytom, we will all miss you. I hope you will fare well, and I look forward to hearing from you when you can.


----------



## mollyanne

Ohh football schmootball, BuckyTom  
I just got back and saw a post of yours in another thread and was ecstatic to see that you were still here...so you just can't go *poof*...I mean, you still have to eat...so stop by here on occasion and join us for a glass of wine, some tasty creations, and good conversation. I've missed you.


----------



## Zhizara

Hey, MollyAnne.  I'm so glad to see you back.  I missed you.

Sorry you weren't feeling so good, but glad you're better.


----------



## Merlot

chopper said:


> You will be missed. I, for one, will miss your posts. I like your honesty, and love to hear your Boy Scout stories. God bless you for your involvement with the Boy Scouts of America. My husband and I spent many years working with scouts when our boys were younger. I hope my grandsons will run into someone as great as you when they are old enough to be scouts.
> Don't work too hard, and save some time for you.


 
Yeah, speaking of boyscouts.. they are holding their national jamboree here close to me in 2013.  In fact, right next to where I work.  I am wondering how I will make it to work on time that week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> Yeah, speaking of boyscouts.. they are holding their national jamboree here close to me in 2013.  In fact, right next to where I work.  I am wondering how I will make it to work on time that week.



Well, you won't have to look far for one to help you cross the street.


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, you won't have to look far for one to help you cross the street.


lol! always a bright side


----------



## chopper

Merlot said:
			
		

> Yeah, speaking of boyscouts.. they are holding their national jamboree here close to me in 2013.  In fact, right next to where I work.  I am wondering how I will make it to work on time that week.



One of my sons was able to make it to the National Jamboree in 2001.  It was shortly before the 9/11 attacks. They visited the capitol, tomb of the unknown soldier, and several other attractions while there.  We were so thankful that all the boys were home safe before all heck broke loose in that area. 

Hope leaving for work a little early for a few days doesn't cramp your style.


----------



## Kathleen

I feel like I just arrived at a homecoming with the old friends and talk of football.  MA and Vit, it's good to see you back.  BT, you need tailgating ideas for all of that football!


----------



## tinlizzie

Buckytom, maybe Bolas and Harry will carry on while you're otherwise occupied - but it won't be the same without you.  Hurry back.


----------



## Somebunny

So glad that Vitauta and Mollyanne have found their way back home! The place wasn't the same without you!  Now as for you BT.....  Can't we still count on your late night posts?  Sleep is over-rated you know ;-). Just kidding have fun with the coaching and sorry about the extra work, I know about that myself .


----------



## Addie

bt, I love hearing and reading the stories about you and your son. You two have such a special relationship. I am a sucker when it comes to kids. I always enjoy hearing about an adult doing the right thing for a child. And you seem to be doing that everyday. I will mis you. So stop in when you can. I look forward to hearing from you as often as you can.


----------



## LPBeier

Is anyone in contact with babetoo?  I am very concerned about her.  If someone can email or call her and let us know how she is doing and whether she got the proper help.

Edit: I just found her email address and sent a message to her.  If I hear anything I will post it here.


----------



## Merlot

chopper said:


> One of my sons was able to make it to the National Jamboree in 2001. It was shortly before the 9/11 attacks. They visited the capitol, tomb of the unknown soldier, and several other attractions while there. We were so thankful that all the boys were home safe before all heck broke loose in that area.
> 
> Hope leaving for work a little early for a few days doesn't cramp your style.


 
I could leave at the crack of dawn for work, I run late because of my child.    I'm glad they will be coming to this area.. it is beautiful and a lot of outdoor activities for them to enjoy.


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> Is anyone in contact with babetoo? I am very concerned about her. If someone can email or call her and let us know how she is doing and whether she got the proper help.
> 
> Edit: I just found her email address and sent a message to her. If I hear anything I will post it here.


 
I hope shes ok and I hope we hear something soon!


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Is anyone in contact with babetoo?  I am very concerned about her.  If someone can email or call her and let us know how she is doing and whether she got the proper help.
> 
> Edit: I just found her email address and sent a message to her.  If I hear anything I will post it here.



Thanks for doing this Laurie..... I have been really worried too .....and there is just too much "bad news" lately.


----------



## babetoo

*thanks to everyone.*



LPBeier said:


> Is anyone in contact with babetoo?  I am very concerned about her.  If someone can email or call her and let us know how she is doing and whether she got the proper help.
> 
> Edit: I just found her email address and sent a message to her.  If I hear anything I will post it here.



gosh i can't believe all the good wishes and love coming from this family. i am a lot better. my focus is still willy nilly. finally finished the cleaning of the dreaded craft closet. still not much of an appetite but i am eating. i have been spending my time reading and knitting. actually went to a concert featuring my grandson's band. they are doing very well. and i didn't have  a panic attach in the crowd. 

my niece is keeping an eye on me and we are playing board games. taking my meds, that is for sure. eye surgery is looming and that is a bit daunting.

i will try to keep up with you all. love

babe


----------



## Dawgluver

Babe!!!  So glad you're back!!!


----------



## taxlady

Yay! Babetoo is back.


----------



## Somebunny

Babe!  So glad you are back with us!  Yay!!!!  We missed  you!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Babe, so glad to hear from you.  Hugs!


----------



## chopper

Oh happy day. You were missed!  So glad you have came back to us!!


----------



## Addie

Don't leave again, please. You were so missed. And since you are in the cleaning mood, you can come do my craft cuboard also. It is a disaster. It is a wonder I can find anything. Hugs Babe. You were really missed. We need you here.


----------



## mollyanne

Good to see you again, babetoo!! And thank you to kathleen, shizara, and somebunny for the warm welcome (i thanked others earlier so I don't think I've missed anyone). I already feel like I never skipped a beat here. That just shows how warm and friendly everyone is here. What a wonderful place to come.


----------



## tinlizzie

Greetings, Babetoo!


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, I am so glad you popped in to say hi.  Take it easy, keep on your meds, take things one day at a time and check in with us please!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{babetoo!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kadesma

Babe my dear one, so glad to see you here with us. It just makes my day . Don't let the eye surgery daunt you. I just finished both eyes and I'm so gratful to have done this. I can see for miles, don't need glasses to drive,watch TV I can see better than as a child. the one bug a boo is glasses to see the computer and recipes. Have to use them when I paint and cook but one thing takes the place of another. I'm so happy to see you back here with us. These last few days and months have been hard for you I'm sure. But I know you will bounce back and be our Babe once more. Many hugs my friend please let us help if it is possible.
Take care sweetie, we all love you
kades


----------



## Merlot

Babetoo, glad to see you


----------



## Andy M.

Good to have you back, babe.


----------



## msmofet

Welcome back Babe!! Missed you. XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## Andy M.

Thursday (9/20) I'm having rotator cuff surgery.  I'll be around early then off to the hospital.  I don't think I'll be around on Thursday.  After that, typing may be an issue.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Thursday (9/20) I'm having rotator cuff surgery.  I'll be around early then off to the hospital.  I don't think I'll be around on Thursday.  After that, typing may be an issue.



Take good care of yourself Andy!  Maybe your SO can type or you can do a "im fine" one-handed in a couple of days just so we know you are all right.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thursday (9/20) I'm having rotator cuff surgery. I'll be around early then off to the hospital. I don't think I'll be around on Thursday. After that, typing may be an issue.


 
My thoughts and prayers go with you Andy. My son had that last year. Be prepared for pain in the cold weather. As stated in a previous post, for some strange reason, cold weather the first winter affects the incision. The second winter and others following are just fine. Dress really warm and nurture that arm with a great deal of love and care. Don't try to push the healing process faster than it wants to go. And follow the doctors orders.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thursday (9/20) I'm having rotator cuff surgery. I'll be around early then off to the hospital. I don't think I'll be around on Thursday. After that, typing may be an issue.


 
Put the CAPS LOCK key on and use one hand. We will understand that you are not yelling.


----------



## taxlady

Best wishes on the surgery Andy. Please do check in here and let us know how it is going. We won't mind one handed typing with typos.


----------



## Andy M.

I just realized SO's new iPad has a dictation feature so I can speak my posts.  Now that should provide some interesting posts!


----------



## Andy M.

Testing 123 this is a test of the dictation function on the iPad

Maybe I can get by with just correcting a few minor errors.

I had to make two corrections on the above two lines just to get them to read correctly


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Testing 123 this is a test of the dictation function on the iPad
> 
> Maybe I can get by with just correcting a few minor errors.
> 
> I had to make two corrections on the above two lines just to get them to read correctly


 kewl


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Testing 123 this is a test of the dictation function on the iPad
> 
> Maybe I can get by with just correcting a few minor errors.
> 
> I had to make two corrections on the above two lines just to get them to read correctly


 
Don't worry about the corrections. There isn't one of us that are going to find fault with you for any errors. And any errors will test our reading skills. We will all understand. But how will SO feel about you taking over her iPad?


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Testing 123 this is a test of the dictation function on the iPad
> 
> Maybe I can get by with just correcting a few minor errors.
> 
> I had to make two corrections on the above two lines just to get them to read correctly





Addie said:


> Don't worry about the corrections. There isn't one of us that are going to find fault with you for any errors. And any errors will test our reading skills. We will all understand. But how will SO feel about you taking over her iPad?



Thanks but it has to be readable.  In my second sentence above, 'correcting' came through as 'collecting'.  The second half of that sentence took a coupe of tries.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Andy M. said:


> Thanks but it has to be readable. In my second sentence above, 'correcting' came through as 'collecting'. The second half of that sentence took a coupe of tries.


 
I don't want to give in much to the stereotype.  However, this one is just begging for it.  If the Ipad was made in China Collecting is probably Correct diction.  

Rottsa ruck with the surgery.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good luck with the surgery, Andy!  If SO has Dragon Dictate (free) or some other speak and type app, the more you talk at it, the more it learns your voice, so keep jabbering!  I think Siri on iPhone has a dictate feature as well, though I haven't used it


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Good luck with the surgery, Andy!  If SO has Dragon Dictate (free) or some other speak and type app, the more you talk at it, the more it learns your voice, so keep jabbering!  I think Siri on iPhone has a dictate feature as well, though I haven't used it



It's a feature of the new IPad.  It's not as sophisticated as dragon.


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> It's a feature of the new IPad.  It's not as sophisticated as dragon.


Andy,
I'll be thinking of you. Take care and best of luck.
cj


----------



## Merlot

Andy, you seem to be a active enough guy to pull through fine!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's a feature of the new IPad.  It's not as sophisticated as dragon.



Have her download Dragon Dictation from the App store.  It's free, and the kids I work with love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take care Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you al for your well wishes.  Surgery is scheduled for 2:30 and I'm not allowed anything to drink after midnight!  I expect to be quite thirsty and a little hungry.


----------



## mollyanne

We'll be thinking of you, Andy. Try to stay in touch.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hope everything went well with the surgery!


----------



## taxlady

DaveSoMD said:


> Hope everything went well with the surgery!


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## babetoo

i am just checking in. it is not a bad day. puter troubles but will get that fixed. love you all.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> i am just checking in. it is not a bad day. puter troubles but will get that fixed. love you all.



Hi Babe, so glad you're back!  Hope you get the 'puter fixed!


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> i am just checking in. it is not a bad day. puter troubles but will get that fixed. love you all.


 Glad to see ya! *XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX*


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Thank you al for your well wishes.  Surgery is scheduled for 2:30 and I'm not allowed anything to drink after midnight!  I expect to be quite thirsty and a little hungry.


I hope they have given you some juice or water and something to shack on They were so good to me after the evey surgery, juice,crackers,cheese ham.  Hope for the same for you.
kades


----------



## Andy M.

i'm home and ok.


----------



## Siegal

Andy M. said:
			
		

> i'm home and ok.



Great! And great timing too (shoulder surgery no?) New and improved apple OS came out with updated Siri! Maybe she will actually work....


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> i'm home and ok.



Welcome home, Andy!   So glad all is well!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome home, Andy!   So glad all is well!


+1


----------



## Kayelle

Babe and Andy!! Good to hear all is well.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, glad it went well for you.  Thanks for reporting in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good to hear, Andy!  Now get some rest.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good to hear, Andy!  Now get some rest.


+1
cj


----------



## tinlizzie

Kayelle said:


> Babe and Andy!! Good to hear all is well.


 
+1


----------



## mollyanne

Good to hear, Andy. Take it easy


----------



## Hoot

Glad to hear it, Andy!


----------



## msmofet

Get well soon Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## taxlady

Andy, is your arm in a brace or sling or something? When do you start physio?


----------



## Addie

Glad to hear you are home. Now listen to your body. When you hit that three o'clock wall (and you will) go lay down and rest. Your body has been invaded in a most violent way. Surgery. Don't try to push yourself. Stay healthy. We all wish you well.


----------



## Merlot

Glad it went well Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

I'm wearing a sling to hold my arm I have to wear it for 4 to 6 weeks which means I'm not supposed to drive for 4 to 6 weeks either.

I haven't been doing anything strenuous just working on managing my pain levels I just took my first pain pill because I could feel it coming on and didn't want to let it get ahead of me.


----------



## vitauta

way to go, andy!  soon you'll be better than new!  get lots of rest now, and practice patience--you will be needing it.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer about the driving. I had to wait almost 2 months to drive when I broke my kneecap. I had to take taxis to go to physio.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Get well and mend fast Andy !


----------



## Addie

So Andy, how was your first night at home? I hope you had the good sense to take a pain pill before you settled down for the night. Nuture that arm and doo what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> So Andy, how was your first night at home? I hope you had the good sense to take a pain pill before you settled down for the night. Nuture that arm and doo what the doctor ordered.



I'm being a good boy and doing exactly what the doctor told me to do.  As you can see I'm writing this response about 4:30 in the morning because I have been sitting up and sleeping on the sofa as that's the recommended way.

I've been taking Percocet since about 6 o'clock last night that seems to be taking the edge off the pain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to know everything went well Andy and heres to a speedy recovery


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm being a good boy and doing exactly what the doctor told me to do. As you can see I'm writing this response about 4:30 in the morning because I have been sitting up and sleeping on the sofa as that's the recommended way.
> 
> I've been taking Percocet since about 6 o'clock last night that seems to be taking the edge off the pain.


 
You will notice that in a couple of days, the pain will be starting to lessen a little more each day. Just don't try to become Mr. Macho and let up on the pain meds. Take them as prescribed for the first week. You don't want to let the pain get a hold on you. Then it will be harder to get back under control. For some strange reason, laying down flat seems to increase the pain level. And at night the pain seems to increase. The night pain has to do with atmospheric pressure. I don't quite understand it.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> You will notice that in a couple of days, the pain will be starting to lessen a little more each day. Just don't try to become Mr. Macho and let up on the pain meds. Take them as prescribed for the first week. You don't want to let the pain get a hold on you. Then it will be harder to get back under control. For some strange reason, laying down flat seems to increase the pain level. And at night the pain seems to increase. The night pain has to do with atmospheric pressure. I don't quite understand it.




I appreciate the advice.  I've had little real pain and only related to movement.  I've already cut from two pills to one every 6 hours.  Not to be a hero, just don't feel any pain.  I know to not let the pain get ahead of me.


----------



## LPBeier

I will be MIA from now until at least tomorrow night or Thursday.  I am going into Vancouver for my follow-up appointment for my chronic pain management group.  The group itself (8:30 am to 3:30 pm), not to mention the 1 1/2 hour commute each way takes a lot out of me, but it is worth it.  I am really excited to find out how everyone else is doing and share my progress as well.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a safe and productive trip.


----------



## babetoo

hoping for a fast recovery andy. i am hanging in and getting better. focus is still not good but i think some of that are the drugs. we are cutting back on the day one and so far that is o.k. the night ones put me to sleep so no flashbacks or panic attacks then


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> hoping for a fast recovery andy. i am hanging in and getting better. focus is still not good but i think some of that are the drugs. we are cutting back on the day one and so far that is o.k. the night ones put me to sleep so no flashbacks or panic attacks then



So glad to hear you're getting better, Babe!  Hang in there, sweetie!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> So glad to hear you're getting better, Babe!  Hang in there, sweetie!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi, Babe!  I'm so happy you are doing better!  Hugs!


----------



## tinlizzie

Howdy do, Babe.  I was just wondering what sort of crafty things you might be doing to keep your hands busy -- knitting?  tatting? sewing? maybe just "gathering steam" and ideas for your next project...

Enquiring minds (aka nosy folks) are all ears.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> hoping for a fast recovery andy. i am hanging in and getting better. focus is still not good but i think some of that are the drugs. we are cutting back on the day one and so far that is o.k. the night ones put me to sleep so no flashbacks or panic attacks then


babe,
just to see  your name here makes me smile and feel good. Keep healing sweetie, we all miss and love you.
kades


----------



## babetoo

tinlizzie said:


> Howdy do, Babe.  I was just wondering what sort of crafty things you might be doing to keep your hands busy -- knitting?  tatting? sewing? maybe just "gathering steam" and ideas for your next project...
> 
> Enquiring minds (aka nosy folks) are all ears.




mostly i have been knitting an Afghan for my oldest granddaughter. have an idea for redoing a bookcase. 

one more pile for the vietnam vets. is in the works. 

trying to figure a way to come up with co-pay for eye surgery.  problem is pills make it hard for me to stay focused for very long. thanks for your concern.


----------



## CWS4322

Glad to see you back, Babe!


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> mostly i have been knitting an Afghan for my oldest granddaughter. have an idea for redoing a bookcase.
> 
> one more pile for the vietnam vets. is in the works.
> 
> trying to figure a way to come up with co-pay for eye surgery.  problem is pills make it hard for me to stay focused for very long. thanks for your concern.



Bless you Babe. I am praying for your eye surgery. Hope you are able to get it done soon.


----------



## Kayelle

So glad to hear you're doing better Babe...


I'll be MIA for a while.  

We are flying to Boston tomorrow to join a tour group called "New England Fall Foliage by Rail". featuring four daylight trains and staying in local hotels throughout NE at night.  I'm really looking forward to seeing pretty fall colors as the only sign of Fall here is the occasional dried up palm frond flying through the air with the notorious Santa Ana winds that show up this time of year.  
I was last in New England just two weeks after 9/11 and it was sure a scary time to be flying. 
Hold down the fort friends (say that three times fast) and happy cooking!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> So glad to hear you're doing better Babe...
> 
> 
> I'll be MIA for a while.
> 
> We are flying to Boston tomorrow to join a tour group called "New England Fall Foliage by Rail". featuring four daylight trains and staying in local hotels throughout NE at night. I'm really looking forward to seeing pretty fall colors as the only sign of Fall here is the occasional dried up palm frond flying through the air with the notorious Santa Ana winds that show up this time of year.
> I was last in New England just two weeks after 9/11 and it was sure a scary time to be flying.
> Hold down the fort friends (say that three times fast) and happy cooking!


 
Right now the folliage is at its peak in Northern NH and Vermont. I personally think Vermont has the most breathtaking folliage. For New Hampshire, the White Mountains have a beauty of their very own. The busiest time for leaf peeping is the first two weeks of October. The weekend of Columbus Day holiday is the busiest of all. So you are really going to get to see some beautiful sights. Welcome to New England in all her glory!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun KL!


----------



## Soma

Trees are just beginning to turn here, esp the maples. They need a frosty night to really change colors....like this one here.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have fun KL!


+1


----------



## mollyanne

Soma said:


> Trees are just beginning to turn here, esp the maples. They need a frosty night to really change colors....like this one here.


Soma, that's an incredible photo. The color is amazing!
Kayelle, I've been missing you! I know you're having fun. See ya' soon


----------



## Kayelle

Hi from glorious New Hampshire! What a sight from the top of 
Mount Washington today.. The fall colors are at the peak and breathtaking.  whata trip!!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Hi from glorious New Hampshire! What a sight from the top of
> Mount Washington today.. The fall colors are at the peak and breathtaking.  whata trip!!!!!!


Sounds great. We want pix. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Hi from glorious New Hampshire! What a sight from the top of
> Mount Washington today.. The fall colors are at the peak and breathtaking.  whata trip!!!!!!



I'll bet!  Have fun, Kayelle!  

Soma, what a pretty maple!

Our trees around here are gorgeous too, supposed to be a short but pretty season due to the drought.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Hi from glorious New Hampshire! What a sight from the top of
> Mount Washington today.. The fall colors are at the peak and breathtaking. whata trip!!!!!!


 
Sometimes when I have gone leaf peeping, I get so overwhelmed with the beauty of God's work, that it just takes my breath away and I well up. It is like looking at God's bowl of Fruit Loops. Our soul is being fed.


----------



## CWS4322

Heading out to the farm until tomorrow night. Got a chicken sitter, the girls will be fine. T-day is here in the City (I like my kitchen better). I'm leaving my computer at home, it is date night!


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, CWS!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Have fun, CWS!


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a nice time CWS


----------



## mollyanne

Good to here from you kayelle. Missing you


----------



## mollyanne

erg...i know how to spell "hear"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mollyanne said:


> erg...i know how to spell "hear"



but your fingers don't


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> but your fingers don't



Fingers can spell???  Another thing I learned on DC!


----------



## vitauta

i noticed your 'hear' mistake, mollyanne, but new you now how to spell it all along.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Fingers can spell???  Another thing I learned on DC!



My left hand knows how to spell better than I do...


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i noticed your 'hear' mistake, mollyanne, but new you now how to spell it all along.


Good one Vit.


----------



## Somebunny

Lol!  You guys "crack me up!


----------



## Hoot

Getting ready to head out to Va. Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sisters. Kinda like a sister reunion.
They are strung out all over the country. Colorado, Georgia, Michigan, 2 live in Pennsylvania, one in Va. We will also be celebrating Mrs Hoot's nephew's wedding. They got married in Mexico and this is a reception for family and friends that couldn't go to Mexico. Be back Sunday. Y'all take care!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great time and give our greetings to Mrs. Hoot and her sisters.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, Hoot!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hoot said:


> Getting ready to head out to Va. Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sisters. Kinda like a sister reunion.
> They are strung out all over the country. Colorado, Georgia, Michigan, 2 live in Pennsylvania, one in Va. We will also be celebrating Mrs Hoot's nephew's wedding. They got married in Mexico and this is a reception for family and friends that couldn't go to Mexico. Be back Sunday. Y'all take care!



Hoot, hope you all have a super time away, sounds good!


----------



## Barbara L

Hoot said:


> Getting ready to head out to Va. Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sisters. Kinda like a sister reunion.
> They are strung out all over the country. Colorado, Georgia, Michigan, 2 live in Pennsylvania, one in Va. We will also be celebrating Mrs Hoot's nephew's wedding. They got married in Mexico and this is a reception for family and friends that couldn't go to Mexico. Be back Sunday. Y'all take care!


Have a good time Hoot and Mrs. Hoot!


----------



## CWS4322

Are Harry and Bolas on vacation? Haven't heard a lot from either as of late...hope Harry's okay--he had surgery recently...


----------



## Kylie1969

Harry injured his wrist/hand so he has not been able to type but I saw Bolas online over the last few days


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Harry injured his wrist/hand so he has not been able to type but I saw Bolas online over the last few days


Yup, he injured the wrist on the arm that hadn't had surgery. Poor guy, both wings damaged.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hopefully he will be back posting soon


----------



## babetoo

still hanging around. eating t.v. dinners so no cooking to report. i am better, just still having some side effects os ptsd.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> still hanging around. eating t.v. dinners so no cooking to report. i am better, just still having some side effects os ptsd.



Hi Babe, nice to see you!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Hi Babe, nice to see you!



+1


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hi Babe, nice to see you!


+2


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Hi Babe, nice to see you!



+3!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad you are keeping us updated, Babe!  TV Dinners are fine, we do what we can when we don't have time or energy!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glad you are hanging in there Babe.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Hi Babe, nice to see you!


 
+4


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> +4



+5


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> +5


 +6
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

babetoo said:


> still hanging around. eating t.v. dinners so no cooking to report. i am better, just still having some side effects os ptsd.



Great to see you back B


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad you are keeping us updated, Babe! TV Dinners are fine, we do what we can when we don't have time or energy!


 
Just keeping in touch with us lets us know that you are trying. And that is a BIG plus. We miss hearing about your projects. I always have one going. Right now I am trying to finish an embroidery project for my daughter. She did over her bedroom and living room and I promised her a new scarf for her dresser. I bet if I handed it to you, it would be done in a flash. We miss you. So hang in there.


----------



## tinlizzie

Where B our Aunt Bea?  Or am I just not reading the same threads right now?


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Where B our Aunt Bea?  Or am I just not reading the same threads right now?


Good question. According to her profile page (Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Aunt Bea) her "most recent activity was October 14.

Sure hope she's okay.


----------



## Kylie1969

I too thought I had not seen Bea around for awhile 

I too hope everything is OK!


----------



## Hoot

Well, for good or ill, I reckon we are off to Rendezvous tomorrow morn. This will be the first time in nigh on to 40 years of rendezvousing that a hurricane will likely affect us afore we can get back home on Sunday. This is the first time my daughter has gone to rendezvous to camp. She is looking forward to it very much. Hopefully, that storm will take a jog to the east and bother nothing but ocean going traffic.  But, can't do anything about the weather.  I will yap at y'all when we get back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Hoot and I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Dawgluver

Tie everything down, Hoot!  Have a great time!


----------



## LPBeier

Hoot, have a great time!  May the weather be with you!


----------



## Andy M.

Enjoy your Rendezvous with your daughter.  See you next week.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have fun Hoot and I hope the weather cooperates.


+1


----------



## Hoot

Well, this is a fine how do you do! Got to the rendezvous and was promptly informed that everyone will have to be gone afore nightfall Saturday. The storm has really gotten large and will likely have an impact on us. Hopefully, the worst will miss us but all the folks north of us oughta keep an eye on this storm and take necessary precautions.
We had a great time at the 'Vous even though it was mighty brief.


----------



## chopper

Glad you had a good time Hoot. So sorry that it was shorter than expected.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, shoot, Hoot!  Was looking forward to your report!  Glad you had fun anyway.


----------



## Somebunny

Glad you are going to be safe Hoot, we will be expecting that report anyway and pics if possible!


----------



## vitauta

hoot & family--good that you are home safe and sound.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Glad you had a good time Hoot. So sorry that it was shorter than expected.


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Better safe than sorry, Hoot.  If the storm is as promised you could have been a Castaway instead.


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you are safe, Hoot.  It is a shame that your plans were cut short.


----------



## tinlizzie

Looks like Hurr. Sandy took out the power in a large swath of territory.  I'm anxiously awaiting word that they're OK from our DC folks, but I suppose it will be a while before the power is back.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Looks like Hurr. Sandy took out the power in a large swath of territory. I'm anxiously awaiting word that they're OK from our DC folks, but I suppose it will be a while before the power is back.


 
I read a small story whereby some thinking folks found little pockets of electricity and asked the people there if they could charge up their laptops.


----------



## vitauta

i'm still looking to hear from aunt bea.  hope all is okay with you, aunt bea!  how about that note you mentioned might be left at the dc kitchen table, when folks have the need to step away for a while?  

i know i'm not the only one missing your insightful and humorous comments, aunt bea.


----------



## LPBeier

Vit, Aunt Bea's last visit was on October 14 and her latest post was October 12 so she has been around a bit.  

I miss her too.  You can always leave her a PM or profile comment for next time she comes!  She will see that more than she will see this!


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i'm still looking to hear from aunt bea. hope all is okay with you, aunt bea! how about that note you mentioned might be left at the dc kitchen table, when folks have the need to step away for a while?
> 
> i know i'm not the only one missing your insightful and humorous comments, aunt bea.


 
Maybe she left it on "the back porch" instead


----------



## vitauta

thanks, lp, good idea.  perhaps i'll do that....


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Maybe she left it on "the back porch" instead


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Maybe she left it on "the back porch" instead



...or she is wandering about on your posted property, having heard about the plentiful purslane patches growing rampant there...foraging for mushrooms, roots and herbs for tonight's dinner....


----------



## msmofet

Hello everyone. First off, my internet is coming and going so I can be cut off at any time. We are safe. We lost power at 9pm and we put the shades up and kept seeing eerie green glowing flashes as transformer after transformer blew. We had to leave at 11pm Monday. We went from 2 inches of water to 5 FEET of water in minutes. A levee broke and the town was under water. We are back home but our fuel tank was turned over, we got water in the house. We have power but no heat. Our town lost our Police station, Fire station and emergency Rescue buildings and some of the vehicles. National Guard came in to take people to shelter. We got one of our cars out just before the water got it. Our other car was moved earlier to a "safe" place. HOWEVER, the levee broke which cause 10 feet of water to flood in BEFORE high tide. Our other car had about 2 inches of water after the water receded. I tried driving out of the area but there were HUGE trees down across roads, FEET of water and power lines down. It was very unnerving drive in pitch black and stopping JUST in time even with high beams on driving was very stressful. We were the only people on the roads. We drove in and out of areas with and without power. We slept in our car Monday night. Tuesday we found a hotel room. The hotel had no power, heat or hot water but it was dry and we had beds. The cable and internet is going on and off. Our landline phone is out and cell phone is not reliable because cell towers are down. We are trying to conserve car gas because stations are out of gas or gauging $1.00+ OVER regular price. Those S.O.B.'s should be arrested for taking advantage of a tragedy! I have about 1/2 tank of gas in each car. I went out at 2 am Tuesday night looking for food, drink for the family, and decided to get some gas. Good thing because people are waiting for an hour or more at the few stations open in Paramus. I just saw that one ran out of gas. I am having some medical issues. I am having vision problems I think are related to stress, diabetes and high blood pressure. I got one message from my work (when I had a cell signal) that they had no power in the building but were going to bus people to Brooklyn but I see on the news that Brooklyn was hit pretty bad. My hub does not want me to even try to get to work because I might not get home until 2am and do not want to leave girls alone that long. Oh BTW the whole area around I live is soaked in kerosene from over turned fuel tanks and gasoline from gas cans that people had outside that floated away and spilled over into the flood water. Very worried some idiot will set use on fire with a cigarette or a dropped match etc. 

I have power and gas, cooking and hot water are gas so no problem there (BUT not much food). I have NO landline phone, almost no cell phone (because cell towers are down) and little heat. There was a small amount of fuel left in tank so we need to conserve because we have no idea when we will be able to get fuel.

The small car that got flooded runs but is now having an electrical issue. When he turns the car off there is a "bonging" tone but we can't figure what it is except maybe the automatic seat belt. He has to remove a battery cable so the battery does not drain. We cannot get it fixed until power is back at the Pep Boys or a gas station. And we still aren't sure if water got into anything in the engine or tank. We were told if it did the engine could die.

BTW They postponed Halloween in New Jersey till Monday November 5 due to hurricane damage.


----------



## Alix

Glad to hear from you msmofet, sounds like its been quite the wild ride! Prayers going up that you remain safe and well.


----------



## vitauta

so glad you and your family are safe, msm!  you and bt have been in my thoughts this week as we watched this incredible monster of a storm attack with fury a sizable chunk of our country's east coast.   
thank you so much for chronicling your hurricane ordeal of these past few days.  we are enormously proud of the way you have managed to deal with each successive problem and obstacle you have encountered.  please continue to keep in touch with us as you can.  knowing that you are safe and unhurt is an immense relief for your friends here at dc.  hugs, msm....


----------



## LPBeier

MsM, I am so glad you were able to write us and let us know your situation.  I will be praying for all your needs and the needs of your town, neighbours, etc.  It is so hard for me to imagine what you must be going through and wish there was something I could do.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chopper

Prayers out for you and yours Ms.M. Take care of each other.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, MsM!  Thank you so much for keeping us posted!  What scarey goings-on.  Thoughts and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, MsM!  Thank you so much for keeping us posted!  What scarey goings-on.  Thoughts and prayers for you and yours.


What she said. and (((hugs)))


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the firsthand account MsM.
Keep looking at the positives, as disparaging as it seems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking of you and yours MsM.  Take care!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you for the comforting words, they really do help. It is crazy out there. I saw on the news some guy in NYC cut in line for gas and when another guy complained the line cutter pulled a gun on him!! I am now worried about even trying to go find gas. My landline phone (regular old-fashioned phone NOT digital or cable phone) is still out. I had to go onto Verizon website to set up a repair call. Set for Monday 11/5/12 (Halloween for us LOL). Called the office manager where I work and she said not to worry about work today just call her over the weekend and let her know how we are doing. She left her home phone number on my answer call machine. I can call to get my home phone messages (when I have a cell signal); calls to us are going straight to voice mail.
 
I would swim through a flood to get an egg nog shake from Micky D's or a gingerbread shake from Burger King IF they had power and were open!! LOL
Funny thing was that the Micky D's right next to the hotel we stayed at and our hotel had NO power BUT the Dunkin Donuts right next door to Micky D's HAD power!! The line of cars trying to get into that place was a mile down the highway. LOL I even saw a firetruck and a police car waiting in the line!! TeeHee is that a stereotype confirmed or what?


----------



## LPBeier

MsM, one of the things I have always loved about you is that even in tough times you are able to find a chuckle or two and look for the bright side.  Thank you for this because the combination of your description of the bad and the good help those of us not there to understand the situation so much better.

Stay safe {{{{{{{{{{{{{MsM}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

So glad to hear you are alive and kicking. Keep looking for the funny moments. Prayers have been flying from this residence for all our DC members. As crazy as it may sound, we were a lot better prepared for this storm than last year for Irene. At this end, the utilities started to trim the tree back a week before the storm was due to hit. As a result the power has come back a lot sooner than folks expected. And I am sure it will come back for you  soon. 

When you look back at other disasters, strangers and neighbors pull together and help everyone get through it. I remember during the blizzard of '78, seeing my neighbors out shoveling not only their property, but their neighbors. Some folks even went to the post office and the local emergency clinic and shoveled them out. That is not amazing. It is just what we do. We look out for each other. And we send prayers for those we can't help but care so much about. Like yourself. Take care and keep in mind that, "...and this too shall pass."


----------



## Kayelle

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{MsM}}}}}}}}}}}}}}  I'm so glad to hear from you!!!  To be honest, I had totally forgotten where you live and likely just as well that I didn't know until now.  I'm glad to hear that you are safe if not sound right now, and my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this terrible time.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> MsM, one of the things I have always loved about you is that even in tough times you are able to find a chuckle or two and look for the bright side. Thank you for this because the combination of your description of the bad and the good help those of us not there to understand the situation so much better.
> 
> Stay safe {{{{{{{{{{{{{MsM}}}}}}}}}}}}}


 


Addie said:


> So glad to hear you are alive and kicking. Keep looking for the funny moments. Prayers have been flying from this residence for all our DC members. As crazy as it may sound, we were a lot better prepared for this storm than last year for Irene. At this end, the utilities started to trim the tree back a week before the storm was due to hit. As a result the power has come back a lot sooner than folks expected. And I am sure it will come back for you soon.
> 
> When you look back at other disasters, strangers and neighbors pull together and help everyone get through it. I remember during the blizzard of '78, seeing my neighbors out shoveling not only their property, but their neighbors. Some folks even went to the post office and the local emergency clinic and shoveled them out. That is not amazing. It is just what we do. We look out for each other. And we send prayers for those we can't help but care so much about. Like yourself. Take care and keep in mind that, "...and this too shall pass."


 


Kayelle said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{MsM}}}}}}}}}}}}}} I'm so glad to hear from you!!! To be honest, I had totally forgotten where you live and likely just as well that I didn't know until now. I'm glad to hear that you are safe if not sound right now, and my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this terrible time.


 

Thank you LP, Addie and Kayelle.

During Irene last year the water came up but not quite as high. We never lost any utilities (power, phone, cable, internet and gas were fine) and never had to leave home during Irene. Not many lost power etc in this imediate area during Irene. This year was bad because the levee broke and *10 FEET PLUS* water surged into the area in minutes *BEFORE HIGH TIDE* came in. We live in the "meadows". The meadowlands has lots of small creeks all around us and several large rivers (hackensack river (is were the water jumped the banks and broke the levee) and passaic river on both sides of the area and hudson river not to far).This time (during Sandy) our power was back on in less than 24 hours BUT we had to wait for the water to recede so we could get to our house. The cable and internet still flick on and off now and then but not as often and not as long as yesterday. And no landline phone is annoying and disturbing (this is the first time I have lost landline phone in MANY years) and cell is a little stronger but not stable yet.


----------



## taxlady

Maybe the Dunkin Donuts had their own generator. When we had the ice storm in 1998, our local DD seemed to have backup power. They only made instant coffee because they didn't have enough power to run the coffee makers and I think they had gas to boil water and bake donuts.


----------



## Addie

I am just glad and very happy that you are all right along with our other members. What has shocked me the most is that New York City and major cities in New Jersey got hit so hard. The pictures of so much devastation is shocking and overwhelming. People arrivng in shelters in their bare feet and night clothing. Only minutes to get out and to safety. Every day my prayers are with them.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> I am just glad and very happy that you are all right along with our other members. What has shocked me the most is that New York City and major cities in New Jersey got hit so hard. The pictures of so much devastation is shocking and overwhelming. People arrivng in shelters in their bare feet and night clothing. Only minutes to get out and to safety. Every day my prayers are with them.


 We had minutes to get out. The water went from 1 inch to feet in minutes. The surge was surprising.


----------



## Merlot

Msmofet, glad to see you checked in and very sorry for what you all are going through


----------



## msmofet

Merlot said:


> Msmofet, glad to see you checked in and very sorry for what you all are going through


 Thank you for the kind thoughts. It has been pretty stressful but hopefully all the power will be back everywhere and things will get back to normal.


----------



## Merlot

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the kind thoughts. It has been pretty stressful but hopefully all the power will be back everywhere and things will get back to normal.


 
Two of my co- workers are still without power.  One of them has a generator, the other does not.   Tonight we go trick or treating!  The snow has melted on the roads but it's still pretty cold and quite a few trees down.  My phone line is still out but I have my cell!  We can handle snow around here, pretty used to it, I know you all in NY and NJ have suffered 10 X as much as us.  ((hugs))


----------



## msmofet

I had a set up a service appointment (online outage report) for phone repair for monday. I just got a call from Verizon tech. She will be here in 20 minutes!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> I had a set up a service appointment (online outage report) for phone repair for monday. I just got a call from Verizon tech. She will be here in 20 minutes!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


Yay!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Yay!



+1


----------



## LPBeier

Please don't send out the search parties if I don't post much over the next while.  I have been having severe pain issues in my hands and back which are making sitting at the computer and typing difficult.  I am okay, it is just the arthritis progressing and my fibromyalgia in a severe flare because of all the damp weather we have been having.  I will definitely be stopping by but won't be writing my usual novels 

My sleep patterns are all off as well.  I am finding I am up half the night and sleeping half the day.  But I am able to use my newfound coping skills and that is good!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Please don't send out the search parties if I don't post much over the next while.  I have been having severe pain issues in my hands and back which are making sitting at the computer and typing difficult.  I am okay, it is just the arthritis progressing and my fibromyalgia in a severe flare because of all the damp weather we have been having.  I will definitely be stopping by but won't be writing my usual novels
> 
> My sleep patterns are all off as well.  I am finding I am up half the night and sleeping half the day.  But I am able to use my newfound coping skills and that is good!


(((hugs)))

Type the occasional "+1"., so we know you are alive and kicking.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> Type the occasional "+1"., so we know you are alive and kicking.



+1!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm going quasi-MIA. I will post the e-book cookbooks (if I don't go to bed before I receive the notice). My sleep patterns are off, my fibromyalgia is also flaring (might just have to give up this helping the chef thing--I spend too much time in the "fridge" a/k/a meat locker). I come home achy, tired, and stiff. When I'm not there, I'm sleeping under my electric blanket and down comforter. Not fun.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going quasi-MIA. I will post the e-book cookbooks (if I don't go to bed before I receive the notice). My sleep patterns are off, my fibromyalgia is also flaring (might just have to give up this helping the chef thing--I spend too much time in the "fridge" a/k/a meat locker). I come home achy, tired, and stiff. When I'm not there, I'm sleeping under my electric blanket and down comforter. Not fun.


(((hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going quasi-MIA. I will post the e-book cookbooks (if I don't go to bed before I receive the notice). My sleep patterns are off, my fibromyalgia is also flaring (might just have to give up this helping the chef thing--I spend too much time in the "fridge" a/k/a meat locker). I come home achy, tired, and stiff. When I'm not there, I'm sleeping under my electric blanket and down comforter. Not fun.




Take care of yourself!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hang in there, CWS!  You will be back, and we look forward to it!


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going quasi-MIA. I will post the e-book cookbooks (if I don't go to bed before I receive the notice). My sleep patterns are off, my fibromyalgia is also flaring (might just have to give up this helping the chef thing--I spend too much time in the "fridge" a/k/a meat locker). I come home achy, tired, and stiff. When I'm not there, I'm sleeping under my electric blanket and down comforter. Not fun.


i totally understand, cws.  My hands have gone on strike from arthritis, fibromyalgia and the cold wet days.  too bad we are at opposite ends of the country.  we could keep each other company   take good care.

i come on and type a bit but just get real tired fast.  So know i am here. i am afraid grammar spelling, punctuation and capitals are out the window for now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Look after yourself CWS big hug


----------



## LPBeier

Just in case anyone reads this one, I have been making a difficult effort to type because I need my friends right now, but instead I think I need a break.  I may be back after the weather clears, my hands and back settle down (if they do) and after my angiogram and follow-up are done.  

I will continue to pray for and send good thoughts to those who are really in need here.

To those who have replied, thank you.  Your support is truly appreciated.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Just in case anyone reads this one, I have been making a difficult effort to type because I need my friends right now, but instead I think I need a break.  I may be back after the weather clears, my hands and back settle down (if they do) and after my angiogram and follow-up are done.
> 
> I will continue to pray for and send good thoughts to those who are really in need here.
> 
> To those who have replied, thank you.  Your support is truly appreciated.


Take care of yourself sweetie. I wish we weren't so far away from you.  As always our prayers are with you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take it easy Laurie!  Big hugs!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> i totally understand, cws. My hands have gone on strike from arthritis, fibromyalgia and the cold wet days. too bad we are at opposite ends of the country. we could keep each other company  take good care.
> 
> i come on and type a bit but just get real tired fast. So know i am here. i am afraid grammar spelling, punctuation and capitals are out the window for now.


 All that crap doesn't matter LB we love just having you  with us.
hugs
ma


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> All that crap doesn't matter LB we love just having you  with us.
> hugs
> ma



I hope you get past this soon so you can bang away at that keyboard again.

Have you looked into Dragon Naturally Speaking?  Dragon for PC - Dragon NaturallySpeaking Speech Recognition Software – a complete suite of product editions to meet the specific needs of individual users - Nuance


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I hope you get past this soon so you can bang away at that keyboard again.
> 
> Have you looked into Dragon Naturally Speaking?  Dragon for PC - Dragon NaturallySpeaking Speech Recognition Software – a complete suite of product editions to meet the specific needs of individual users - Nuance


Didn't she say her voice was too croaky for voice recognition to work?


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie)))

Type the occasional "+1" so we know you are around.

And that goes for you too, CWS.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Didn't she say her voice was too croaky for voice recognition to work?




Sorry.  I missed that.


----------



## LPBeier

thanks everyone. sorry for last post just super in pain. yes can't use the software. weather better today


----------



## Addie

Laurie and CWS, as always you are both in my thought and prayers. Just the usual +1 will suffice until you are both feeling better.  And one for each of you.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Laurie and CWS, as always you are both in my thought and prayers. Just the usual +1 will suffice until you are both feeling better.  And one for each of you.



+1


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from Uncle Bill? I haven't seen him around for quite a while.


----------



## Andy M.

UB had been taking some time off earlier this year and came back for a while and is off again.  I don't know his current status.


----------



## vitauta

thanks, andy.  haven's heard from gb for many a month, either.


----------



## Alix

GB is fine. He is busy with kids and photography but pops up on FB regularly. Uncle Bob is likely off making some ice cream. Hopefully we'll see him soon.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> GB is fine. He is busy with kids and photography but pops up on FB regularly. Uncle Bob is likely off making some ice cream. Hopefully we'll see him soon.


Phew! Thanks Alix.


----------



## LPBeier

I may be gone most of today (as I was yesterday) and maybe tomorrow.  I am okay, just caught a cold and since it is raining again my fingers and back are bad ...but those three days of sunshine were great!


----------



## vitauta

yes, thank you, alix.  his photography is one of the things i miss the most about gb's absence from dc.  there was a picture he posted of his daughter one time....in this pic, gb has captured an ethereal quality of the young girl's timeless beauty and careless grace.  that image will stay with me for the rest of my life....i do wish gb would bop over from fb once in a while, say hi, and share some of his recent photos with us.


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> yes, thank you, alix. his photography is one of the things i miss the most about gb's absence from dc. there was a picture he posted of his daughter one time....in this pic, gb has captured an ethereal quality of the young girl's timeless beauty and careless grace. that image will stay with me for the rest of my life....i do wish gb would bop over from fb once in a while, say hi, and share some of his recent photos with us.


 I talk to him now and then on Yelp, his pictures of the children are timeless and so beautiful. Rachel and Osher are both so lovely and handsome. I miss him here as well.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I may be gone most of today (as I was yesterday) and maybe tomorrow.  I am okay, just caught a cold and since it is raining again my fingers and back are bad ...but those three days of sunshine were great!



Get well soon LP


----------



## Alix

Hey all, just to let you all know, I'm going away starting Friday. I've not decided if I'll take my laptop with me or not. I suspect not. We'll be gone for at least 10 days and then I'll be running like a crazy woman when I get back. I'll post pictures of the cruise for you though.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Hey all, just to let you all know, I'm going away starting Friday. I've not decided if I'll take my laptop with me or not. I suspect not. We'll be gone for at least 10 days and then I'll be running like a crazy woman when I get back. I'll post pictures of the cruise for you though.


Bon voyage. Have a great time. Where are you off to?


----------



## Alix

Cruising the Western Caribbean on Silver Whisper Luxury Cruise Ship | Silversea Cruises


----------



## luvs

i disappear for various reasons- there was schooling, work, schoolwork, staying at my brother's/sil-to-be's place to watch my nephews & niece, my former guy, friends, being plain 'ol busy~


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Cruising the Western Caribbean on Silver Whisper Luxury Cruise Ship | Silversea Cruises


That looks/sounds marvellous.


----------



## Alix

I'm pretty excited. Not QUITE sure what to do with a butler, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm pretty excited. Not QUITE sure what to do with a butler, but I'll figure it out.


Butler!? Ooh, joining the upper class, eh?


----------



## LPBeier

Just thought I would check in.  My cold is getting a bit better but my aches and pains are probably here for at least the winter.  My kidney pain is back as well, though I am so used to it that I am monitoring it, taking the proper steps and if it gets worse or not better I will go have it looked at.

So, another day at least of curling up under the covers. 

Alix, have an awesome time!  We may be doing the cruise thing next year!


----------



## Kayelle

Alix said:


> I'm pretty excited. Not QUITE sure what to do with a butler, but I'll figure it out.



That looks wonderful, Alix.  We had a butler only once on a cruise and he bout drove me bonkers.  I told him to go away, when he wanted to unpack my clothes...(only husband sees my underwear).


----------



## Alix

Oh lordy! I guess I'd better make sure my undies are hole whole!


----------



## Kayelle

That's right Alix, you don't want any "panty vents"....


----------



## Dawgluver

Why would you wanna wear undies on a cruise?!?

Have fun, Alix!


----------



## vitauta

don't ya just love it when dawg goes rogue for a second or two?


it's not too late for a victoria's secret run, alix....


----------



## babetoo

still here, just nothing going on now. depression level (medium) just t.v. dinners for now. waiting to get approval for eye surgery . will try to be on a little more often.


----------



## taxlady

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> still here, just nothing going on now. depression level (medium) just t.v. dinners for now. waiting to get approval for eye surgery . will try to be on a little more often.



Nice to see you again, Babe!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm pretty excited. Not QUITE sure what to do with a butler, but I'll figure it out.


 
A butler huh? Well being known as "Mrs. Van Trashcan" I will never have that problem.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> still here, just nothing going on now. depression level (medium) just t.v. dinners for now. waiting to get approval for eye surgery . will try to be on a little more often.


 
Keep in touch Babe. We miss hearing about all your projects. You certainly put me to shame on that front. Right now I am unable to work on my embroidery since the eye surgery two weeks ago. But there is time and I will get it done. It is always good to hear from you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Nice to see you again, Babe!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Babe!  Good to see you.  Take us as you can...some of us already have cabin fever.


Have fun Alix, I will miss you and for heaven's sake, make sure there are no "panty vents." ** 

**(Kayelle, you made me spit water...)


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> **(Kayelle, you made me spit water...)




Did Shrek get a shower then?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He managed to duck...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> He managed to duck...



You quack me up!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> You quack me up!  LOL



He's reading jokes to me, but only if he thinks they are funny...so I wait for 5-10 minutes in between jokes.  I'm headed to bed, he better not come up with anymore to tell me...


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Just thought I would check in.  My cold is getting a bit better but my aches and pains are probably here for at least the winter.  My kidney pain is back as well, though I am so used to it that I am monitoring it, taking the proper steps and if it gets worse or not better I will go have it looked at.


Just thought I would update things.  

My pain has not lessened all day even though I have done all the normal things we do in the way of pills, fluids, etc.  I would say it is worse and steady.  So, when TB gets home from work in 2 hours it looks like we will be making a trip to the ER.  I really don't want to, but because I have had so much trouble with my kidney since a car accident 12 years ago I am supposed to go in if certain symptoms persist.  

If we do go in and I am there any length of time, I will get TB to update you all if you like.  My cell phone doesn't always work in the ER but if it does I can send an update when I know something.

Positive thoughts and prayers are really needed.  I am getting very tired physically with all the different pain and emotionally because of all these never ending health issues.


----------



## taxlady

Gentle (((hugs))) and lots of positive thoughts going in your direction.


----------



## Kylie1969

Alix said:


> Hey all, just to let you all know, I'm going away starting Friday. I've not decided if I'll take my laptop with me or not. I suspect not. We'll be gone for at least 10 days and then I'll be running like a crazy woman when I get back. I'll post pictures of the cruise for you though.



Have a great time away Alix


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hope you are doing okay, LP.


----------



## Andy M.

Hang in there, sweetie.  Things will get better.


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> Just thought I would update things.
> 
> My pain has not lessened all day even though I have done all the normal things we do in the way of pills, fluids, etc.  I would say it is worse and steady.  So, when TB gets home from work in 2 hours it looks like we will be making a trip to the ER.  I really don't want to, but because I have had so much trouble with my kidney since a car accident 12 years ago I am supposed to go in if certain symptoms persist.
> 
> If we do go in and I am there any length of time, I will get TB to update you all if you like.  My cell phone doesn't always work in the ER but if it does I can send an update when I know something.
> 
> Positive thoughts and prayers are really needed.  I am getting very tired physically with all the different pain and emotionally because of all these never ending health issues.



can you feel the positive thoughts coming your way, lp?--cause i've been sending them out to you quite often lately. at this time, i think the hospital is the best place for you to get the relief from all that pain that was not manageable at home.  i know how exhausting severe and long-lasting pain can be, both physically and emotionally.  your warm presence at dc is missed, lp.  we want and wish you be well, lp.  take care....


----------



## mollyanne

LPBeier,

My prayer for you is that the doctors will have the knowledge and wisdom to be able to exactly pinpoint the best approach for you, to insure a complete recovery soon.

Laurie


----------



## GotGarlic

LP, I hope you're doing well. Take care.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you Laurie xxx


----------



## LPBeier

Hi everyone.  Thank you for your concern, love, prayers, thoughts, hugs... they are appreciated more than you will ever know.

Nothing has really changed.  I didn't go to the hospital because I was finally sleeping when TB got home and he didn't want to wake me.  I am still sleeping most of the time, in pain, very weak and frustrated.  

Because he is off tomorrow, TB said if I am still bad tonight we are going to the hospital for sure when he gets home at midnight.  If I feel I need to go sooner he said to call the neighbours or 911.  

Right now I am content just to curl up with my furry heating pads (named Violet and Joie) and rest.

I know many of you will say "get to the hospital, what are you waiting for".  The truth is, if it is my kidney, it is probably gravel which doesn't show up on their tests.  They will give me a shot of morphine that I don't want and send me home after sitting there for 9 hours on a hard chair.  Last time the doctor (not one of my favourites) wouldn't even do any tests.  I can't get in to my family doctor and the clinics will just send me to emergency. 

The fact that I have chronic pain muddies any diagnosis they make. But if it does persist, I will go.  I promise. 

Thanks again for being here.  I love you all.  Not sure when I will post again but if I do go I will make sure you know.


----------



## Snip 13

I must have missed this thread somehow. Sorry you are feeling ill Laurie. Hope you get better soon! Big Hug


----------



## Kylie1969

Rest up Laurie xxx


----------



## LPBeier

Hey DC, this is LP's DH!  I think I got that right and am posting in the right place 

I am on a quick break from work and LP wanted me to tell you she is in the hospital.  I took her in on my way to work and because the pain was getting worse and she was running a high fever they were going to try to fast track her (which at our hospital doesn't mean much).  She will try to message you from the hospital but isn't always successful or I will let you know how she is when I can.

She is physically and emotionally wiped out and I think they are taking that seriously this time.  We can only hope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, TB.  Let her know we are thinking of her.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, TB.  Let her know we are thinking of her.


Same from me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the update, TB!  Many thoughts and prayers, hope LP can get some relief.


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks for sharing with us TB.  Many of us feel quite close to Laurie.  We wish her some speedy relief.  Please keep us posted on her progress.  Take care of yourself as well


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Thanks for sharing with us TB.  Many of us feel quite close to Laurie.  We wish her some speedy relief.  Please keep us posted on her progress.  Take care of yourself as well


+1


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Hey DC, this is LP's DH! I think I got that right and am posting in the right place
> 
> I am on a quick break from work and LP wanted me to tell you she is in the hospital. I took her in on my way to work and because the pain was getting worse and she was running a high fever they were going to try to fast track her (which at our hospital doesn't mean much). She will try to message you from the hospital but isn't always successful or I will let you know how she is when I can.
> 
> She is physically and emotionally wiped out and I think they are taking that seriously this time. We can only hope.


 
TB,They better be taking excelent care of my girl.
this is her Ma. Please let us know how she is. I feel so helpless. I can't do much to help her and it hurts me inside, even my heart aches for her, I wonder if you would give her a big hug and kss for me and tell her I'm wishing the pain away. I want to see her home and snuggled up with you and the pooches, Please let us know just how she is and tell her she is our good thoughts and prayers. WE love her TB and YOU too.
ma


----------



## vitauta

hi tb, let me add my thanks to you for coming to dc with an update about lp and a much-anticipated decision to go to the hospital.  your willingness to write a post for lp to us doesn't hurt your creds any either, as a loving and supportive dh to our good friend.  your being there for her in this and other ways, must be reassuring for lp, especially at a time like this.  we are hopeful of her receiving a lifting of that debilitating pain in the hospital. lately, the pain was plaguing lp to the extent that she was ultimately forced to suspend most of her activities, including regular contacts with her friends at dc.  awaiting  further information about lp's progress.  feel better, lp and take care.  take care you too, dh.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Send her my wishes and good thoughts!


----------



## LPBeier

Hi, everyone, it is me again.  We got back home about 2 am.  I was able to get into DC on my phone at the hospital, read texts, etc. but could not do any outgoing replies (this is common there).  So I was able to get your heartfelt wishes and they really helped.

First of all, yes, TB is a keeper.  He came off a heavy shift of driving at 11:00, drove the 1/2 hours from work to the hospital (even stopped in once quickly after dropping off his dialysis patients during his shift) and stayed with me till I was discharged.

I am happy with the treatment I got.  It was the same doctor I had for my chest pains. I have a kidney infection and am on oral medication first so I don't have to go twice a day for 2 hours each at the outpatient IV clinic.  If I don't feel any relief by early next week I am to go back and they will reassess and probably put me on IV (which I do not want - too many side affects).  They scoped my throat and FINALLY someone found something stuck there.  They are sending the results to my ENT.

Finally, he was very concerned about my not being able to manage my chronic pain after all the work I have done on this.  He is also concerned about all the doctors I have wanting to change up my pain medication for how it reacts with my asthma, throat, etc.  There is now a full pain program in Surrey, and he would like to get me in to one of the doctors for a complete medication / condition "overhaul".  This would entail me going in to the hospital for as long as it takes, being weaned off everything and monitored carefully for reactions.  Then they would assess my health profile and redo medications.  It may hopefully turn out I need a lot less than I am on.

Well, I am tired and will head back to bed.  Again, thanks for all your love and caring.  It really got me through the night.


----------



## msmofet

Hello, it has been a long time since I have been able to get online. 
Thank you for the PM's of concern. Not sure, what I have already posted 
So this is a recap and some added info. Hurricane sandy 
Really did a lot of damage to my town. At one point most of the town was under 10 feet of water. We lost the police dept. /town hall, 
Fire, rescue squad, civic center buildings, several of the town 
Vehicles (squad car, fire truck, emergency) also, ALL the businesses got hit hard and all but 1 are closed including the drug store, the only school we have in town 
(Pre-k - 8) won't be useable until NEXT fall (MAYBE longer) the kids are being 
Bussed to the next town overs high school and senior center. 
My town was in the national news and groups from as far away as 
California and Texas have sent needed items/supplies and 
Food and have come to my town to help with clean up. 
Home Depot has been here giving stuff to the town folks. PSE&G was giving out cases of water, bags of ice, cleaning supplies 
And hot tea and coffee for several days after the storm. The town had a BBQ with music and give aways last weekend. 
Towns from all over the area sent clothes, household items, supplies, and gift cards of all kinds to my daughter’s high school
Red Cross has been here every day with lunch and dinners plus blankets, 
Cleaning supplies etc. I have been having cable/internet and computer 
problems. To top it all off I have lost MORE days of work because I have food poisoning. 
I have no clue how I got it but hub thinks he may have had a mild case also. I got hit hard. 
Doctor said my color was off and I am dehydrated big time.


----------



## Addie

Oh my! Food poisening is the last thing you need. Just curious. Did you partake any of the donated food?


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to hear from you MM and Laurie


----------



## chopper

Praying for you LP. I didn't check in for a couple of days, and didn't realize you had been in the hospital. I hope they figure things out soon and you can start to feel better.


----------



## chopper

Ms.Mofet,  thanks so much for checking in. So sorry you are going through such a hard time. Were you able to get your place dried out?  Darn that food poisoning. Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you chopper. Rugs are still a bit damp but we keep opening the windows when it is warm. We will need to rip the rugs out and replace the linoleum in hall, cabinets and bathroom but not just now. We just don't have the means at the moment. We need to think about either replacing our fuel tank (one of the legs got broken off when they stood it up and moved it back where it should be) and there is a small hole now *OR* switch over to gas which means a new furnace. Both options are a bit pricey.


----------



## Addie

MSM, are you going to apply for any of the FEMA relief funds? 

Spike's son just stopped by to pick up a paper cutter I have had for years. The blade needs to be sharpened. He is my first grandchild. I haven't seen him in years. Other than my granddaughter who lives in Vermont, all my family members live nearby. You would think I would see them more often. But as usual what happens is they get busy living their own lives. And I understand that. They all have kids and we know how much of our time they take. Since I will be at my daughter's for Christmas, I know they will all show up there since she is sick. 

I just talked to her on the phone. Last week she went for her MRI. Her whole week was a general screw up. The technician couldn't find a vein, the doctor kept her waiting for more than an hour, her chemo meds were lost and they couldn't find them for a day, etc. Then to relax she went with her husband to NH to spend the day with a friend who had just built a new home up there. Well, that was a mistake. Took 2.5 hours just to go three miles. They are doing road repair on the turnpike and have reduced five lanes of traffic down to one. Then when they arrive, their friend is in a foul mood. He starts a fight with anyone who will talk to him. Then on the way home, they stopped for coffee and her husband left the keys in the car. My daughter left her pocketbook in there and she locked the car. It took two hours for AAA to arrive. And on and on and on. Today, she is putting her tree up. And trying to get some rest. Next week is her chemo week. That sure is going to be a fun week. Happy Thanksgivinig.


----------



## chopper

msmofet said:
			
		

> Thank you chopper. Rugs are still a bit damp but we keep opening the windows when it is warm. We will need to rip the rugs out and replace the linoleum in hall, cabinets and bathroom but not just now. We just don't have the means at the moment. We need to think about either replacing our fuel tank (one of the legs got broken off when they stood it up and moved it back where it should be) and there is a small hole now OR switch over to gas which means a new furnace. Both options are a bit pricey.



Glad things are getting dried out. Will your insurance cover any of your repairs?  Did you have good flood insurance?  I know it has been tough for the folks here who lost their homes in the fire this summer to make all of the necessary insurance claims. Good luck with dealing with all of the paperwork. I'm so glad that you are well and things are looking up.


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Thank you chopper. Rugs are still a bit damp but we keep opening the windows when it is warm. We will need to rip the rugs out and replace the linoleum in hall, cabinets and bathroom but not just now. We just don't have the means at the moment. We need to think about either replacing our fuel tank (one of the legs got broken off when they stood it up and moved it back where it should be) and there is a small hole now *OR* switch over to gas which means a new furnace. Both options are a bit pricey.



So nice to see you here MM 

Hope everything dries out soon for you and that you can find the cheaper option


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone. Quite honestly I don't know how many bad things I can handle. I am reaching my limit.

BTW ate the Red Cross food 

No. FEMA said to homeowners insurance, homeowners insurance said they don't cover flood so we are *S.O.L.!*


----------



## chopper

msmofet said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone. Quite honestly I don't know how many bad things I can handle. I am reaching my limit.
> 
> BTW ate the Red Cross food
> 
> No. FEMA said to homeowners insurance, homeowners insurance said they don't cover flood so we are S.O.L.!



My prayers going out to you for good things to happen for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

You deserve a break, Ms.M.  I'm so hoping you can get one soon, and that things can finally be positive.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You deserve a break, Ms.M.  I'm so hoping you can get one soon, and that things can finally be positive.


What Dawg said.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> You deserve a break, Ms.M.  I'm so hoping you can get one soon, and that things can finally be positive.



I totally agree!


----------



## Merlot

Prayers to all of you, thanks for checking in!


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Thank you everyone. *Quite honestly I don't know how many bad things I can handle. I am reaching my limit.*
> 
> BTW ate the Red Cross food
> 
> No. FEMA said to homeowners insurance, homeowners insurance said they don't cover flood so we are *S.O.L.!*


 
My heart goes out ot you and your family. I am sure you have heard it said before, "_*God doesn't give us any more than we can handle*_." Prayers are going out for you. You have gone though the worst, now comes the cleanup and better times. Hang in there we are all sending prayers out for you. 

When I was living in Aransas Pass, Texas the eye of a hurrican went right over the town. The back side of the storm was worst than the first. There wasn't a building or home left in the whole town that hadn't been destroyed or severly damaged. We were sleeping in the streets in sleeping bags. Water trucks came in everyday. The Red Cross passed out meals three tiimes a day. The Federal goverment brought in hundrends of mobile homes. Today, that sleepy little fishing village is a major city in southern Texas. Every building that wasn't torn down was either repaired or rebuilt. 

Sending a few of these your way. You need them right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Thank you everyone. Quite honestly I don't know how many bad things I can handle. I am reaching my limit.
> 
> BTW ate the Red Cross food
> 
> No. FEMA said to homeowners insurance, homeowners insurance said they don't cover flood so we are *S.O.L.!*



It wasnt a flood, it was a hurricane...I'm so mad right now I could spit!

PM me the name of the Insurance company...I think we need to start a campaign...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It wasnt a flood, it was a hurricane...I'm so mad right now I could spit!
> 
> PM me the name of the Insurance company...I think we need to start a campaign...



Agree.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## Somebunny

I agree with you FI.  This is unacceptable!  There must be something we can do.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It wasnt a flood, it was a hurricane...I'm so mad right now I could spit!
> 
> PM me the name of the Insurance company...I think we need to start a campaign...


 It's not just me but a lot of my neighbors also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just e-mailed the company, will see what happens.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just e-mailed the company, will see what happens.


 Thank you PF and everyone for the love.  We didn't get hit as hard as most in my town. We _were fortunate _compared to others around us. We still  have a home (damaged but livable) while many have nothing. We have been driving around the town. Most of the businesses that employed town folk are closed and boarded up accept for 2 of them which escaped somehow and are open and others are being cleared out/gutted and working on renovations to get up and running as soon as possible. We are a small town and a lot of the people are out of home and jobs for the holidays.  We lost our drug store and I don't think they will reopen. I feel bad for the school kids that have no school of their own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Are you able to get your meds, MsM?


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Are you able to get your meds, MsM?


I filled mine the day before Sandy. I will need to switch to shop-rite. The drug store in town had free delivery.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> I filled mine the day before Sandy. I will need to switch to shop-rite. The drug store in town had free delivery.



Whew.  I wish we could do more.  Feel so helpless.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Whew.  I wish we could do more.  Feel so helpless.



I feel the same Dawg....as I said, there must be something we can do  :/   I too feel helpless and there must be many more of see friends dealing with the aftermath....I'm thinking specifically of Bucky Tom......I know he was taking a break, but how do we know that he and his family are okay?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Has anyone heard anything from Buckytom? I haven't seen any posts from him in a while.


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Buckytom? I haven't seen any posts from him in a while.




http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-10.html#post1186052


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Cindercat

Haven't seen Margi C. on here in quite a while either.


----------



## Kylie1969

I think she left CC


----------



## msmofet

It has been an emotional roller coaster since Sandy hit. Between storm issues/damage and health issues it has really run me down. It has all caught up with me and I wasn't able to sleep last night or eat today (stomach is feeling queasy). I think I am going to play hooky from work today. I lost so much time from work due to the storm (they were out of power for a week) and food poisoning) I don't think 1 more day is going to make it much worse. I think I deserve a day to just decompress (a mental health day).


----------



## chopper

msmofet said:
			
		

> It has been an emotional roller coaster since Sandy hit. Between storm issues/damage and health issues it has really run me down. It has all caught up with me and I wasn't able to sleep last night or eat today (stomach is feeling queasy). I think I am going to play hooky from work today. I lost so much time from work due to the storm (they were out of power for a week) and food poisoning) I don't think 1 more day is going to make it much worse. I think I deserve a day to just decompress (a mental health day).



Hope you get your needed rest. Thinking about you.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> It has been an emotional roller coaster since Sandy hit. Between storm issues/damage and health issues it has really run me down. It has all caught up with me and I wasn't able to sleep last night or eat today (stomach is feeling queasy). I think I am going to play hooky from work today. I lost so much time from work due to the storm (they were out of power for a week) and food poisoning) I don't think 1 more day is going to make it much worse. I think I deserve a day to just decompress (a mental health day).



You take care, MsM!  You indeed deserve a mental health day.


----------



## msmofet

chopper said:


> Hope you get your needed rest. Thinking about you.


 


Dawgluver said:


> You take care, MsM! You indeed deserve a mental health day.


 

Thank you both. Hopefully I can prep some food for tomorrow. I am going to try to forget the last couple weeks and have a good holiday. I am so ready to eat some food other than bland "sick" food.


----------



## Kylie1969

I too am thinking of you MM


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> It has been an emotional roller coaster since Sandy hit. Between storm issues/damage and health issues it has really run me down. It has all caught up with me and I wasn't able to sleep last night or eat today (stomach is feeling queasy). I think I am going to play hooky from work today. I lost so much time from work due to the storm (they were out of power for a week) and food poisoning) I don't think 1 more day is going to make it much worse. I think I deserve a day to just decompress (a mental health day).


Yes, I think you deserve a day to decompress. I think and hope that "1 more day" will make a very good difference.


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> I too am thinking of you MM


 


taxlady said:


> Yes, I think you deserve a day to decompress. I think and hope that "1 more day" will make a very good difference.


 Thank you both. I called out. I heard they would probably send us home early anyway.


----------



## vitauta

msmofet said:


> It has been an emotional roller coaster since Sandy hit. Between storm issues/damage and health issues it has really run me down. It has all caught up with me and I wasn't able to sleep last night or eat today (stomach is feeling queasy). I think I am going to play hooky from work today. I lost so much time from work due to the storm (they were out of power for a week) and food poisoning) I don't think 1 more day is going to make it much worse. I think I deserve a day to just decompress (a mental health day).




wishing for you and your family a peaceful day of sharing and relaxation--a no stress, no obligations thanksgiving day.  someone once said, and i think it was coleridge, that 'thanksgiving is a memory of the heart.'  msm, try to hold your memories close to your heart.  and you will see better times ahead.  hold on to those near and dear to you.

oh msm, it is a good thing that you took this day off from work.  only i think you need to consider getting away for a longer time than just one or two days.  you really need a break, a physical separation from the losses surrounding you in your town.  i hope you will consider doing this for yourself.   i think about you often, msm, wish there was a way to make your burdens easier somehow.  hugs....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lots of Hugs MsM.  I haven't forgotten, no response from the insurance co...I have another option and will contact them on Friday.


----------



## Somebunny

MSM, so glad you had a "mental health day". Hope you can enjoy the holiday.  I know that even with everything that has happened to you of late, that you have much to be thankful for just as the rest of us do.   I'm thinking of you often.


----------



## bethzaring

Not that I have been a real regular contributor for the past couple years....but I had great intentions to start posting again. It has been about 19 months since my husband died, and I am about to embark on a major change. I am making progress on selling the farm and moving to New Mexico, to be a neighbor to one of my sisters.  The closing on the farm should be scheduled next week.  I have bought a lot, really a sandbox, and intend to move in January.  From there, I will be building a new house.  So, I hope to be back posting by next summer, once I figure out how to grow vegetables in the high desert.  Whew!


----------



## kadesma

bethzaring said:


> Not that I have been a real regular contributor for the past couple years....but I had great intentions to start posting again. It has been about 19 months since my husband died, and I am about to embark on a major change. I am making progress on selling the farm and moving to New Mexico, to be a neighbor to one of my sisters. The closing on the farm should be scheduled next week. I have bought a lot, really a sandbox, and intend to move in January. From there, I will be building a new house. So, I hope to be back posting by next summer, once I figure out how to grow vegetables in the high desert. Whew!


Beth,
my thoughts go with you. I'm wishing you the very best and while we will miss you I know you have much to look forward to and I also wish you much happiness.Building anew house, thats wonderful.
cj


----------



## jabbur

Praying that the move goes well Beth.  It will be quite an adjustment living in NM from OH!! Having your sister nearby will help loads.  Wishing you the best and come back when you can.  We'll leave the light on for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

jabbur said:


> Praying that the move goes well Beth.  It will be quite an adjustment living in NM from OH!! Having your sister nearby will help loads.  Wishing you the best and come back when you can.  We'll leave the light on for you!



+1

Take care, Beth!


----------



## Andy M.

That's a big change, Beth.  I wish you the best.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> That's a big change, Beth.  I wish you the best.


+1


----------



## vitauta

bethzaring said:


> Not that I have been a real regular contributor for the past couple years....but I had great intentions to start posting again. It has been about 19 months since my husband died, and I am about to embark on a major change. I am making progress on selling the farm and moving to New Mexico, to be a neighbor to one of my sisters.  The closing on the farm should be scheduled next week.  I have bought a lot, really a sandbox, and intend to move in January.  From there, I will be building a new house.  So, I hope to be back posting by next summer, once I figure out how to grow vegetables in the high desert.  Whew!




beth, you have brought marvelous news--moving nearby your sister.  being close to family can be such a comfort and welcome support.  separating from your farm, and friends will take some getting used to for sure, but, as you know beth, major changes in life are always a double-sided thing.  some things are best left behind though, and your future holds a whole new world for you to explore and make your own.  

you say you'll be building a house--that's an experience i always wanted for myself since my early twenties, but not all things bend to your will or wishes,as we come to realize.  it will be a lot of hard work and responsibility for you, but how tremendously exciting planning your very own house is going to be!  you will bring your personality to life in your new place, and it will be good to be kept busy too, while you wait to fall in love with your new home and surroundings.  soon enough, you will be putting in new roots in your vegetable garden, as well as growing roots of your own in that high desert landscape of new mexico.    

we will miss you beth, while you are preparing for your new life, but hope to see you on the back porch of dc by summertime next year.  best wishes for you in the times ahead, keep a good thought, and godspeed....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Luck , Beth.  Take care and come back when you can.


----------



## Katie H

Best wishes, Beth.  New beginnings are both exciting and scary, but well worth it.  I look forward to hearing of your new adventures.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good luck with everything Beth and hope the move goes smoothly


----------



## LPBeier

It is so good to see you back and posting, Beth!  You are sure making a big change in your life!  As for growing vegetables in the dessert, I think your green thumb will work anywhere!


----------



## mollyanne

I'm so sorry to hear of you loss, beth. I must have been gone at that time. I'll miss you but look forward to summer when you can return. Meanwhile, I'll say a prayer that God will guide you and protect you, and that he will give you strength and courage to continue on as you are doing. You're doing great. Be well.


----------



## Somebunny

Anyone know where Bolas and Harry are?  I really miss them.


----------



## Kylie1969

I messaged Harry a few weeks ago but he did not get back...I have seen Bolas online, but not posting


----------



## pacanis

I just popped in to find out about Harry, also... and Margi and Uncle Bob...
I was hoping I did not have to wade through several pages of posts here and if anyone knew offhand. Harry and Margi posted some nice recipes, but I miss Harry's pics the most.

ETA: I did not see if perhaps they were hanging out in different forums, like games or something.


----------



## Barbara L

I am posting this for Addie, who just had her surgery. I copied this from another thread:

I have no idea where I am posting this to. So whoever please send it to MIA. Surgery was succesful, will be out of commission for about two weeks. Thank heavens for touch typeing. Now to ifnd the angel.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm leaving for the Christmas holidays on Friday morning. Tomorrow is shopping day to get pressies for the kids. I might not post tomorrow so if I don't.

*Very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a fabulous festive season and please drive safely.*
*Love ya all xx*


----------



## chopper

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for the Christmas holidays on Friday morning. Tomorrow is shopping day to get pressies for the kids. I might not post tomorrow so if I don't.
> 
> Very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a fabulous festive season and please drive safely.
> Love ya all xx



Merry Christmas to you and yours!  Have a safe and happy trip.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours!  Have a safe and happy trip.


+1


----------



## Snip 13

Thanks Girls


----------



## vitauta

how nice snippers, that christmas will also be a brief holiday away from home for you.  enjoy yourself and your family, snips, have a happy, very happy, christmas!


----------



## Andy M.

Snip, enjoy your holiday.  See you when you get back.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> how nice snippers, that christmas will also be a brief holiday away from home for you. enjoy yourself and your family, snips, have a happy, very happy, christmas!


 
Thank you V  Have a lovely Christmas with your family too. I'll be back on the 27th. I think I need this break!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> I'm leaving for the Christmas holidays on Friday morning. Tomorrow is shopping day to get pressies for the kids. I might not post tomorrow so if I don't.
> 
> *Very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a fabulous festive season and please drive safely.*
> *Love ya all xx*


Snip, I hope you get this before you go.  Have a wonderful Christmas yourself and safe journey there and back.  Write when you get back!


----------



## kadesma

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Girls


 Same here Odette. Hugs to you and yours. Have a Happy,Merry Christmas.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

Merry Christmas, Snip!  Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merry Christmas, Odette.  Have a wonderful Holiday and keep safe.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great time away Snip, see you when you get back 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara L said:


> I am posting this for Addie, who just had her surgery. I copied this from another thread:
> 
> I have no idea where I am posting this to. So whoever please send it to MIA. Surgery was succesful, will be out of commission for about two weeks. Thank heavens for touch typeing. Now to ifnd the angel.



I am ever so pleased the surgery went well Ads, happy healing


----------



## Barbara L

Snip 13 said:


> I'm leaving for the Christmas holidays on Friday morning. Tomorrow is shopping day to get pressies for the kids. I might not post tomorrow so if I don't.
> 
> *Very Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a fabulous festive season and please drive safely.*
> *Love ya all xx*


Merry Christmas! I hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## msmofet

Things have been crazy around here. 

We have all been taking turns with being sick. DD has been sick all this week.

I got laid off today. Not sure for how long. Last layoff lasted 4 months. Well at least I have the holidays off.

Happy Holidays everyone. I will try to be around more now that I will be home at night.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:


> Things have been crazy around here.
> 
> We have all been taking turns with being sick. DD has been sick all this week.
> 
> I got laid off today. Not sure for how long. Last layoff lasted 4 months. Well at least I have the holidays off.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone. I will try to be around more now that I will be home at night.



MsM!  So nice to see you!  Sad to hear of the sicknesses and the layoff.  Sure hope things work out better for you in the coming year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MsM!  Just glad you are doing okay and sure good to see your pixels!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> MsM!  So nice to see you!  Sad to hear of the sicknesses and the layoff.  Sure hope things work out better for you in the coming year.


+1


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone. I have missed you all.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> +1


 +2
kades


----------



## Somebunny

Glad to"see you". Msmofet.  Sure have missed you. Hope everyone and everything is on the mend.


----------



## Addie

It is good to hear from you. Now we need to hear from Buckytom


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Things have been crazy around here.
> 
> We have all been taking turns with being sick. DD has been sick all this week.
> 
> I got laid off today. Not sure for how long. Last layoff lasted 4 months. Well at least I have the holidays off.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone. I will try to be around more now that I will be home at night.



Hello MM, so pleased to see you again, I have missed having you around!


----------



## vitauta

i'm glad you have come by to see us again, msmofet.  sorry to hear about your latest troubles.  hope your dd feels better soon, and that your job layoff isn't as long as the last one was.  think we can expect to see you in the dinner threads again, though?  been a long time....


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> It is good to hear from you. Now we need to hear from Buckytom


I have a feeling this is a pretty busy time of the year for him. Hopefully he will pop in again soon.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone. I will try to be around more often.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good to me!


----------



## buckytom

thank you addie, and barbara, and everyone who posted their concern over the past few weeks. i'll be around a little more often in the near future. 

it's been an interesting couple of months for me. right around the same time as hurricane sandy hit i got very sick. 

the hurricane only did some cosmetic damage to our house, and the power outage was nothing more than a minor convenience, so we were pretty lucky. i still hate to look at the pictures of all of the damage down the shore. all of those great memories of my family on the beach and boardwalk, and all of my son's favourite kiddie rides. they'll rebuild, but it'll never be the same. so many people lost so much that i can only feel very blessed to have escaped worse.

my illness at the same time started with a stupid little fingernail infection that nearly turned into sepsis, and is now being evaluated for possible osteomyelitis in the first digit of my right index finger. i've been tested for lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, lyme's disease, and a whole buch of other things. they just can't put their finger on the exact problem... 

i wish it was my middle finger so i can show i'd have a reason to show it to all of the bad drivers that travel into the city this time of year to see the tree in rockefeller center. 

anyway, i'm still kicking. thanks again for those who've asked about me.


----------



## Andy M.

Good to see you back, Tom.  Sorry for your illness.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, BT!  Hope the drs can find out what's wrong and that you get all better soon!


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> thank you addie, and barbara, and everyone who posted their concern over the past few weeks. i'll be around a little more often in the near future.
> 
> it's been an interesting couple of months for me. right around the same time as hurricane sandy hit i got very sick.
> 
> the hurricane only did some cosmetic damage to our house, and the power outage was nothing more than a minor convenience, so we were pretty lucky. i still hate to look at the pictures of all of the damage down the shore. all of those great memories of my family on the beach and boardwalk, and all of my son's favourite kiddie rides. they'll rebuild, but it'll never be the same. so many people lost so much that i can only feel very blessed to have escaped worse.
> 
> my illness at the same time started with a stupid little fingernail infection that nearly turned into sepsis, and is now being evaluated for possible osteomyelitis in the first digit of my right index finger. i've been tested for lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, lyme's disease, and a whole buch of other things. they just can't put their finger on the exact problem...
> 
> i wish it was my middle finger so i can show i'd have a reason to show it to all of the bad drivers that travel into the city this time of year to see the tree in rockefeller center.
> 
> anyway, i'm still kicking. thanks again for those who've asked about me.


 Good to hear from You!!


----------



## chopper

Wow BT. take care of you!  Glad to have you back.


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> Thank you everyone. I will try to be around more often.



We love all the time you can give us Ms. M.


----------



## Addie

So glad you are with us again. You have been really missed. Take care of that finger. I know what a little sore can turn into. I have the skin graft to prove it. 

I have psoriasis and every time I see a dermatologist they want to test me for lupus. It starts with the blood work. It always comes back positive. Then they want to run more tests and put me on prednisone. No, thank you. I know already that it is a false positive. Don't cha just luv doctors? I guess they have to earn their pay somehow. 

Must be hard to type without using that finger.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome back, BT!  Hope the drs can find out what's wrong and that you get all better soon!


+1

And


w00t! BT is back!


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back Tom


----------



## babetoo

didn't know where to put this so here we go. eye surgery postponed. doctor has ordered many tests, we need to find out why i keep falling. initial ekg showed  some beats to slow and some to fast. so next wed. will have a gadget put on to track a 24 hour ekg. could be as simple as a pace maker,. blood work and more blood work. and a head mri, could be problem from one of the early falls,. i would really like to get the bottom of it. i am sick of black eyes, black and blue almost anywhere from falling and time before last stitches in the top of my head. wish for me it is something simple that can be fixed.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:


> didn't know where to put this so here we go. eye surgery postponed. doctor has ordered many tests, we need to find out why i keep falling. initial ekg showed  some beats to slow and some to fast. so next wed. will have a gadget put on to track a 24 hour ekg. could be as simple as a pace maker,. blood work and more blood work. and a head mri, could be problem from one of the early falls,. i would really like to get the bottom of it. i am sick of black eyes, black and blue almost anywhere from falling and time before last stitches in the top of my head. wish for me it is something simple that can be fixed.



Oh, lord, Babe, sure hope they can get to the bottom of this!  Take care, sweetie, and please keep us posted!

{{{{{Babe}}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

babe, please take care of yourself. I am glad that they are starting to look for the cause of all your falling problems. And you are right. I just hope it is something simple that can be fixed with simple measures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> didn't know where to put this so here we go. eye surgery postponed. doctor has ordered many tests, we need to find out why i keep falling. initial ekg showed  some beats to slow and some to fast. so next wed. will have a gadget put on to track a 24 hour ekg. could be as simple as a pace maker,. blood work and more blood work. and a head mri, could be problem from one of the early falls,. i would really like to get the bottom of it. i am sick of black eyes, black and blue almost anywhere from falling and time before last stitches in the top of my head. wish for me it is something simple that can be fixed.



I'm so glad this is being looked in to.  I worry about you!  Lots of hugs and my good thoughts that an answer will be found.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, lord, Babe, sure hope they can get to the bottom of this!  Take care, sweetie, and please keep us posted!
> 
> {{{{{Babe}}}}}}}


+1

(((Hugs)))


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> (((Hugs)))



+2

Oh my gosh Babe. Prayers going out!  Take care of you!  Falls can be so awful.


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, you have all my thoughts and prayers and love!  Take good care and let us know what they say.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Babetoo!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## babetoo

thank  you for all the good wishes. i trust this doctor so feel ok about what he is doing


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:


> thank  you for all the good wishes. i trust this doctor so feel ok about what he is doing



I'm praying for wisdom for your doctor Babe.


----------



## mudbug

Dang, buckaroo...I turn my back for a minute and you start picking your nose again.  Seriously, though, hope everything turns out OK for my lil bro


----------



## Chef Munky

I just wanted to let you guys know now, before the phone starts ringing off the hook again and I won't have time for a while to have my cup of morning coffee with you all. What's been going on lately around here.

My Mother hasn't been doing well. Her health has dramatically been declining this week. My Sister called me and let me know Mom has very little time left. She had no one else on my side of the family to to talk to. She says I'm the best Therapist. Good non judgmental sounding board. We did talk about the final arrangements.
My heart just goes out to her right now. She's been working so hard taking care of Mom, juggling life and family at the same time.

It's been one hell of a roller coaster ride these past few days. I've contacted family members that my Mom has in her mind gone back to. What they once were. She is, in her mind back home. One stunning youthful beauty. Having the time of her life.

I'm happy for her that she's in a place mentally where she wants to be. Thankful that the people that she loves so dearly have the opportunity to talk with her. Hopefully not for the last time. Moms side of the family writes to me often. Every letter or card I receive from them I'd call Mom and read them to her. She just loved that. I have one more that I just received that I hope sometime today that I'll be able to read to her.

In a way this is all a blessing. Hard as it is to know time is short,that were all able to help her tie up loose ties that's been on her mind for a while now. She talked with a few of them last night by phone. I've heard that by the end of their conversations that she had the biggest smile on her face last night. I'm alright, ecstatic about that.

Munky.


----------



## buckytom

mudbug said:


> Dang, buckaroo...I turn my back for a minute and you start picking your nose again.  Seriously, though, hope everything turns out OK for my lil bro



ROFL!  thanks, sis. glad to see you here once again. 

 if i haven't done it already or missed someone, thank you kindly for the wonderful welcome back.

babe, i'll keep you in my thoughts in my daily rosary today. of the things that i've lost over the past few months (my mind being one of them), i've not lost my faith. my petition today will be for you., if that's ok.

and munky, your post about your mom is all about perspective. your mom truely  is blessed to have you to take care of her, and those blessings will be repaid to you someday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know now, before the phone starts ringing off the hook again and I won't have time for a while to have my cup of morning coffee with you all. What's been going on lately around here.
> 
> My Mother hasn't been doing well. Her health has dramatically been declining this week. My Sister called me and let me know Mom has very little time left. She had no one else on my side of the family to to talk to. She says I'm the best Therapist. Good non judgmental sounding board. We did talk about the final arrangements.
> My heart just goes out to her right now. She's been working so hard taking care of Mom, juggling life and family at the same time.
> 
> It's been one hell of a roller coaster ride these past few days. I've contacted family members that my Mom has in her mind gone back to. What they once were. She is, in her mind back home. One stunning youthful beauty. Having the time of her life.
> 
> I'm happy for her that she's in a place mentally where she wants to be. Thankful that the people that she loves so dearly have the opportunity to talk with her. Hopefully not for the last time. Moms side of the family writes to me often. Every letter or card I receive from them I'd call Mom and read them to her. She just loved that. I have one more that I just received that I hope sometime today that I'll be able to read to her.
> 
> In a way this is all a blessing. Hard as it is to know time is short,that were all able to help her tie up loose ties that's been on her mind for a while now. She talked with a few of them last night by phone. I've heard that by the end of their conversations that she had the biggest smile on her face last night. I'm alright, ecstatic about that.
> 
> Munky.




Hugs, Munky!  This just makes me happy knowing that your family has made this the best for your Mom that they can.  You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Munky)))


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hugs, Munky!  This just makes me happy knowing that your family has made this the best for your Mom that they can.  You are all in my thoughts.



+1

Munky, I so know where you and your sister are right now and am proud of you both for your tireless efforts.  It is not easy for sure.  I was at this point exactly a year ago now when my Dad went to the hospital for the last time.  I send you love, prayers and huge hugs.  If YOU need a sounding board I am just a PM away.


----------



## Kayelle

I must apologize because I'm often not verbal enough, but it doesn't mean my thoughts and prayers aren't there as I read. I care so very mush about each of you, and if I mention only a few I'm afraid of leaving someone out. The last several pages of catching up has sincerely tucked you safely into my heart and more importantly, into my prayers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky, having just lost my darling mother, my heart goes out to you.  {{{{{{{Munky}}}}}}


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Munky, having just lost my darling mother, my heart goes out to you.  {{{{{{{Munky}}}}}}




group hug, girls-- dawg, munky...(((((moms))))))
my mother--who can (will ever), love me as much as she?
my mother--my measure
my mother--i miss us 
i am us, now....


----------



## Kayelle

vitauta said:


> group hug, girls-- dawg, munky...(((((moms))))))
> my mother--who can (will ever), love me as much as she?
> my mother--my measure
> my mother--i miss us
> i am us, now....



Vit, you so often put into words what's in my heart. I've been a member of "the motherless daughter club" for 26 years. She was my best friend, and I miss her still.  I wrote in my journal shortly after her death..."My mother's laugh, my mother's eyes, she lives in me so no goodbyes."


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> Vit, you so often put into words what's in my heart. I've been a member of "the motherless daughter club" for 26 years. She was my best friend, and I miss her still.  I wrote in my journal shortly after her death..."My mother's laugh, my mother's eyes, she lives in me so no goodbyes."




your journal entry was, and is, a lovely sentiment, kayelle. 
btw, there is no age limit for us orphans


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Vit, you so often put into words what's in my heart. I've been a member of "the motherless daughter club" for 26 years. She was my best friend, and I miss her still. I wrote in my journal shortly after her death..."My mother's laugh, my mother's eyes, she lives in me so no goodbyes."


 
My mother has been gone for more than 50 years. She died young. Fifty y.o. Every so often you will notice my reference to my mother. She is the one who taught me how to cook on a wood burning stove. All her lessons have stayed with me and I still use them.


----------



## kadesma

My Mom has been gone since 06 dad since 02 I miss them both so very much. I can't imagine how hard this is for those of you that this has just happened to. Please know how much I feel for each of you. May HE hold you all close and let you know in some way that HE is there for each of you.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Look after yourself Babe!


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Vit, you so often put into words what's in my heart. I've been a member of "the motherless daughter club" for 26 years. She was my best friend, and I miss her still.  I wrote in my journal shortly after her death..."My mother's laugh, my mother's eyes, she lives in me so no goodbyes."



Thanks, Kayelle for those words.  My Mom has been gone for almost 18 years and she is still there in so many things I do.  Having just lost Dad last year someone told me I was now an "adult orphan".  I don't think of it that way because they both live on in my heart.


----------



## Kayelle

I know you are still grieving for you Dad ((((LP))).  He was so blessed to have such a devoted daughter as yourself. My own Daddy lived just three years longer than Mom. Three years too long as far as he was concerned. I actually wish they had been called together, as hard as it would have been on me. He had lost all will to live after she was gone so my love for them both gladly sent him to her. "Together Again" is on their headstone and I know in my heart I'll join them again as their daughter.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> I know you are still grieving for you Dad ((((LP))).  He was so blessed to have such a devoted daughter as yourself. My own Daddy lived just three years longer than Mom. Three years too long as far as he was concerned. I actually wish they had been called together, as hard as it would have been on me. He had lost all will to live after she was gone so my love for them both gladly sent him to her. "Together Again" is on their headstone and *I know in my heart I'll join them again as their daughter.*


Yes, I have that comfort too.  It actually gave me great joy at Christmas to know they were together for the first time in 17 years.  This week marks one year since he went into the hospital for the last time and January to the beginning of March were very stressful months for me.  I am trying to concentrate on the good times and not what happened leading up to his last days.  

One good thing is he would be really going on about the NHL situation - he would be glad they are going back but mad about the fact the fans don't get any benefit out of it all - he would have opinions about trading Luongo (our Canuck goalie, the fact that there will be no games between the East and West Conferences and the firing of Toronto's GM!  I smile just thinking of it!


----------



## Chef Munky

Checking in..

I've only had time to quickly check in here when I can. It's mostly to let " Our Ma, know I'm ok...." Working in my flower gardens. No worries Ma. My PM box is full..I know clean up my box..Got it 

Things are the same. Keeping myself extremely busy and close to the phone.

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I appreciate them.
Bbs. Save my seat!

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Checking in..
> 
> I've only had time to quickly check in here when I can. It's mostly to let " Our Ma, know I'm ok...." Working in my flower gardens. No worries Ma. My PM box is full..I know clean up my box..Got it
> 
> Things are the same. Keeping myself extremely busy and close to the phone.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I appreciate them.
> Bbs. Save my seat!
> 
> Munky.



Hi Munky!!...Bye Munky!!!


----------



## chopper

I would love to save your seat Munky.  Come back for pie when you can!


----------



## Zhizara

See ya, Munky.  Post when you can.  XOXOXO


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice to see you, Munky!


----------



## tinlizzie

Dittos, Munky.  And thinking of Babetoo, wondering how she's feeling.  

Are Margi and Harry never to return?  I may have missed the notes on them, if earlier in this thread.  And do I just not read threads where Bolas posts or is he among the missing as well?


----------



## kadesma

Chef Munky said:


> Checking in..
> 
> I've only had time to quickly check in here when I can. It's mostly to let " Our Ma, know I'm ok...." Working in my flower gardens. No worries Ma. My PM box is full..I know clean up my box..Got it
> 
> Things are the same. Keeping myself extremely busy and close to the phone.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I appreciate them.
> Bbs. Save my seat!
> 
> Munky.


Munky,
I was hoping to hear from you. Hope all is well. Take care honey, I will as well.
ma


----------



## buckytom

tinlizzie said:


> Dittos, Munky.  And thinking of Babetoo, wondering how she's feeling.
> 
> Are Margi and Harry never to return?  I may have missed the notes on them, if earlier in this thread.  And do I just not read threads where Bolas posts or is he among the missing as well?



ditto on the babe.

and margi was, well, found out to be a fraud as was suspected here but ferreted out on other sites. at least with her food photography if nothing else. i hope that's ok to say. i'm not being rude or slamming anyone. just speaking the truth.

and i miss bolas and harry, the brothers de fraile, as well. but i kind of understand why they're not around from what they told me.

this can always be 'splained in a pm if anyone's interested. i don't blame anyone for their actions or feelings, really. it was a difficult situation.


----------



## Andy M.

Tom, I tried to PM you but you're at your limit.  Maybe you could PM me.


----------



## buckytom

ok, sorry. i'm perpetually limited. gotta archive pm'd recipes from dear people that i miss.


----------



## LPBeier

Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.

My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy.  No blockages so no work had to be done.  My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!

Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support.  I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy.  No blockages so no work had to be done.  My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support.  I couldn't have done it without you!



Gotta love that!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy.  No blockages so no work had to be done.  My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support.  I couldn't have done it without you!



Great news, LP!  Welcome home!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy.  No blockages so no work had to be done.  My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support.  I couldn't have done it without you!



Yea!  I knew it would go well!  Get some sleep now!  Hugs!


----------



## tinlizzie

YaY!  Full speed ahead!


----------



## tinlizzie

buckytom said:


> ditto on the babe.
> 
> and margi was, well, found out to be a fraud as was suspected here but ferreted out on other sites. at least with her food photography if nothing else. i hope that's ok to say. i'm not being rude or slamming anyone. just speaking the truth.
> 
> and i miss bolas and harry, the brothers de fraile, as well. but i kind of understand why they're not around from what they told me.
> 
> this can always be 'splained in a pm if anyone's interested. i don't blame anyone for their actions or feelings, really. it was a difficult situation.



Guess I don't need to hear the gory details.  Thanks for the update.

And hope we get an update soon from babe with good news.


----------



## MrsLMB

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy. No blockages so no work had to be done. My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support. I couldn't have done it without you!


 

Yayyyy !!!  That's what we wanted to hear !!!

Thanks for spreading the good news .. get some well deserved rest !


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy. No blockages so no work had to be done. My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support. I couldn't have done it without you!


 
Just one more word. Don't be surprised if the entry area and surrounding tissues turn an ugly black and blue. There is no way they can suture the artery so a little blood seeps out every so often. Not a big deal. Just rest and stay off your legs as much as possible. Your body will absorb the leaked blood. 

And I am happy that everything turned out so well for you.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thought I would report in here as I will probably take most of the weekend off.
> 
> My angiogram went very smoothly and my heart (as I suspected all along) is healthy. No blockages so no work had to be done. My leg is sore where they went in and I am groggy from the sedatives but I didn't have to be given a general anesthetic and was home by 1 pm....3-5 hours earlier than they first quoted!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and support. I couldn't have done it without you!


 Hey sweet girl, I'm so happy  for you an TB. Spend the weekend resting and just enjoy life as it is. Know that we all love you much.
ma


----------



## chopper

LP, I am so glad things went well and that you are now recovering.  Coming home early must have been a nice gift for you.  I am sure TB will take great care of you.  Take it easy.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Tom, I tried to PM you but you're at your limit.  Maybe you could PM me.



Me too please!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone for your well wishes.  I am off to my recliner again to rest, but just thought I would pop in quick.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> ditto on the babe.
> 
> and margi was, well, found out to be a fraud as was suspected here but ferreted out on other sites. at least with her food photography if nothing else. i hope that's ok to say. i'm not being rude or slamming anyone. just speaking the truth.
> 
> and i miss bolas and harry, the brothers de fraile, as well. but i kind of understand why they're not around from what they told me.
> 
> this can always be 'splained in a pm if anyone's interested. i don't blame anyone for their actions or feelings, really. it was a difficult situation.


 


LPBeier said:


> Me too please!


 Me 3!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Me too please!


 
I'm still waiting, too...


----------



## vitauta

poor bt must be inundated with all of our pms....

bt, maybe you could come up with a generic (one-size-fits-all) form letter to send out to everybody?


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> Hey sweet girl, I'm so happy for you an TB. Spend the weekend resting and just enjoy life as it is. Know that we all love you much.
> ma


 


vitauta said:


> poor bt must be inundated with all of our *pms*....
> 
> bt, maybe you could come up with a generic (one-size-fits-all) form letter to send out to everybody?


 
Oh my! Does bt really want to deal with all that *PMS'*? Run bt, run!!! I will head the ladies off at the pass. BTW, I am too old for PMS.


----------



## taxlady

BT, I would like a PM too. What are up to now? 5?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Let's get this thread back on track.  It's to be used for letting folks know if you will be missing for a bit.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Well my good news is that I am not going to be missing. I have been really doing good lately. Feel great. Now though I do worry about babe. I hope she is tuned in. the last I heard she was doing a sewing project.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let's get this thread back on track. It's to be used for letting folks know if you will be missing for a bit. Thanks.


 
That's why I thought the thread was started, too, but then I saw folks posting in here and nowhere else. How can you be missing if you're posting in the Missing In Action thread all the time? 
I thought it had turned into another chatter thread... but you're right. Let's get back to what happened to Bolas and Harry.


----------



## buckytom

lol, addie.

sorry about the delay. i had a very busy night at work, then my parents 65th wedding anniversary to attend on saturday.

i'll have time to reply to everyone sunday.

what i certainly will say is that bolas and harry are sorely missed by a lot of folks.

(we need better aim...)


----------



## Andy M.

*Aruba Vacation*

I'll be here from Sunday the 27th through Sunday the 3rd of Feb.

Probably check in once a day while winding down at night.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I'll be here from Sunday the 27th through Sunday the 3rd of Feb.
> 
> Probably check in once a day while winding down at night.



Very nice!  Have a great time, Andy and SO!


----------



## LPBeier

I am going to be hiding in one of Andy's suitcases on Sunday the 27th!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I am going to be hiding in one of Andy's suitcases on Sunday the 27th!



Please choose the one with wheels.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Please choose the one with wheels.




Have a great trip Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.  We are really looking forward to this year's trip.  It'll be good to relax in the sun with our friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy.  Think about us suffering and working while you are gone...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Please choose the one with wheels.





Have a great time!


----------



## pacanis

Nice Andy. Have a good time.
Hey, whatever happened to that colored cutlery you were going to buy for down there?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Nice Andy. Have a good time.
> Hey, whatever happened to that colored cutlery you were going to buy for down there?



Thanks Pac.  

Wow!  You have a good memory!  That was two years ago.

Here's the original thread with a photo.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f90/disposable-knives-69666.html

The knives were awful.  I left them in Aruba.  Haven't seen them since.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a great time Andy! Do you enjoy snorkeling? Don't forget your sunscreen!


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Have a great time Andy! Do you enjoy snorkeling? Don't forget your sunscreen!




Thanks, KL.  I don't use sunscreen.  I manage my time in direct sunlight and tan gradually.  I tan easily due to my skin type.  I seldom burn.  

I really irritate SO as she has been going tanning for the past month (off and on ) to build a base and is in the sun more than I am but I keep up with no problem.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I am going to be hiding in one of Andy's suitcases on Sunday the 27th!


Too late, LP, I've already stowed away!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Pac.
> 
> Wow! You have a good memory! That was two years ago.
> 
> Here's the original thread with a photo. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f90/disposable-knives-69666.html
> 
> The knives were awful. I left them in Aruba. Haven't seen them since.


 
Easy come easy go.


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks like a lovely place to head away to, have a great relaxing time away Andy


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Too late, LP, I've already stowed away!



That's who's foot is in my face!  Glad you showered this morning CWS!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I is coming to see you Kylie.  Your domain is more constant.  Andy's is but a gettaway Get away get away. It's just a kiss away kiss away Kiss away.  Now I'm singing the Rolling Stones.   Besides,  Andy's bags are packed, knee to knee.  K'  has gardens and leg room to stretch out.  

We are off to Floriday usually sooner in winter.  This year it is not until April due to some other circumstances.   I hope to have Mowed the lawn at least once before we go on "winter" vacation.   I think a little sun is important to the psyche and over-all mental and physical well being.


----------



## Andy M.

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...I think a little sun is important to the psyche and over-all mental and physical well being.




Wait a minute!  This could be a tax deduction.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Wait a minute! This could be a tax deduction.


 
If I can deduct paying to have a hem sewed, you can decuct the sun for medical reasons.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Lurking's Over..LOL!*

So, I'm back. Missed The National Pie Day! Dang it!. Was in bed with a bad cold, had to use my son's laptop that was driving me crazy with it's itty bitty keys. All I could really do was surf around the net. Did you know that their really is *correct me if I'm wrong here* A tomato it could be a pepper,-- was on a seeds site at the time- a plant called the " Little Itty Bitty Titty" LOL!!! Geeze I just hope it doesn't lactate all over! Seriously.. Forgot my password. Gave it up and took a nap.. That was my day...

It took a while but I finally had the chance to talk and read the last letter to my Mom. She wasn't with me at all. At least she was awake. They had brought her outside so she could sit in her swing enjoy the nice warm sunshine for a while.

Anyways thought I'd get back here and let you guys know.
Time to read what else I've been missing out on..

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great to have you back, Munky!  Missed you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Munky!


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back Munky


----------



## pacanis

Seems one of our new members is missing...

Here's a hint.


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL...that is so funny Pac


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I was bored


----------



## Kylie1969

He he!

I did think that member was a bit out there I must admit


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, good to see you around! You have been missed! 

Pac, you crack me up!


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Seems one of our new members is missing...
> View attachment 17036
> Here's a hint.



UR right.  ( :>( (Sideways) iz  gone... m so 2 C  >) G to the  N  Gone!!!  w/all her z, + <33.... Y oh Y did >(  1/2_2_GO?  o, Y!........


----------



## Kayelle

Remember how we used to play with the phone? Nobody knows anymore about asking a store owner if they have Prince Albert in a can.


----------



## pacanis

Guilty. I used to make prank calls with my buddies.
Those were the days... no caller ID!


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, but I don't get it, Pac.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, but I don't get it, Pac.



I don't get it either. And I definitely couldn't make out what vit wrote.


----------



## vitauta

mine was merely a poor imitation of "sideway's" use of emoticons and text-speak.  her posts were difficult to follow, and her smilies, exhausting. how did she manage to leave dc without a trace like that?


----------



## buckytom

she sleeps with the fishes now.


----------



## Somebunny

What does that mean ?   =/


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> she sleeps with the fishes now.


 
You're talking like a Joisey boy now 

You must have been off that day, Zhiz. 
Just another would be spammer who made her presence known while he was here. Her avie was a sideways red-haired woman. Then for some reason she flipped it 180 and had it laying the other way


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, but I don't get it, Pac.


 
You are not alone. I am totally lost. I need to go out into the kitchen and clean anyhow.


----------



## vitauta

the mia heavy on my mind this morning is the Boot.  yes, this monopoly token has been strolling past go, and smartly side-stepping the 'go to jail immediately' card  ever since 1935. it is in grave danger today. 
the fix was in yesterday, and a vote taken, to determine the fate of our old friend, the boot.  the official result of this vote has not yet been released as of this morning.

i tell you, i am heartsick. one of my favorite player tokens, the shoe, could be summarily replaced by one of the new monopoly tokens currently being considered:  a helicopter, a ring, a robot, or a guitar....

couldn't the boot and the guitar just team up, travel the board together, as road-touring gypsy bards, or something?


----------



## buckytom

they're changing monopoly?

the next thing you know they'll have the streets named after those in seaside heights (instead of atlantic city) to honour the sandy victims, and the characters will be snooki and her ilk from "the jersey shore". 

gag.


----------



## Zhizara

Why don't they just start over with new tokens?  They could have two sets of Monopoly, traditional and new.

I can kind of understand getting rid of my favorite flatiron.  Permanent press has taken over the chore, but the BOOT?  I love that boot, and all the rest for that matter.

I can see it now, old Monopoly sets with the original tokens being auctioned off at Christie's for MILLIONS of $.

Ah, I get it.  By threatening our love of the original game, they are creating new interest in the game.  Another sales ploy!


----------



## vitauta

the boot is safe! it is official-- the iron has been eliminated.  instead of the iron, we will have the cat.  i can't summons a forceful defense for keeping the iron, as i would for the boot.  nor do i have any quarrel with a kitty climbing a-board.  scottie, the dog will have someone to play, and fight with....


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> they're changing monopoly?
> 
> the next thing you know they'll have the streets named after those in seaside heights (instead of atlantic city) to honour the sandy victims, and the characters will be snooki and her ilk from "the jersey shore".
> 
> gag.


 
 Bite your tongue man, bite your tongue. Please keep in mind that some of our dearest members here in DC were hurt by Sandy. Isn't the wreckage of the storm enough trash? Do we need to be reminded forever of the days of mindless TV?


----------



## Zhizara

Whew!  Thanks for the info Vit.  No, I can understand and approve getting rid of the flatiron.  I HATE ironing!

A kitty?  How soon can I see the new kitty?  I'm all for that!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Whew! Thanks for the info Vit. No, I can understand and approve getting rid of the flatiron. I HATE ironing!
> 
> A kitty? How soon can I see the new kitty? I'm all for that!


 
The Scotty and the Kitty can chase each other around the board.


----------



## Zhizara

I love that idea, Addie.  They need to update that hotrod into a decent looking racecar too!


----------



## pacanis

They changed out the iron for a cat?
I'll bet PETA (Players Envisioning Token Animals) had something to do with it.


----------



## Zhizara

Or maybe just someone with a little more common sense.  

Who wouldn't trade ironing for a kitty.  I'd much rather play with a kitty then iron!

I'd really like to see what the kitty looks like.


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> Whew!  Thanks for the info Vit.  No, I can understand and approve getting rid of the flatiron.  I HATE ironing!
> 
> A kitty?  How soon can I see the new kitty?  I'm all for that!




 oh zee, the kitty cat is a purr-ty one--sleek and animated, with her tail straight up at attention. sorry i don't know how to post pics.  just google monopoly token change--she's right there.

a good marketing ploy?  absolutely!  you are so good and quick with your insights and clever observations, as always, zee.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks Vit!  I found her!  How cute!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Looks like a Siamese


----------



## Zhizara

Nah, the head's too big.  Alley cat, with attitude.


----------



## Alix

Is Andy back yet? I miss him.


----------



## Zhizara

Alix said:


> Is Andy back yet? I miss him.



Me too!  I have some technical questions to ask him, and haven't seen him around to ask.


----------



## pacanis

The forum isn't the same without him.


----------



## Zhizara

It seems to me he told us he's be gone for a while and why, but I don't remember the details.  Does anyone remember him saying when he'd be back?


----------



## pacanis

He's in Aruba for his anual vacation there, but he usually checks in and I believe he said he would be checking in this trip, also. 
Maybe he fell asleep on his sailboard and drifted out to sea...


----------



## Alix

He was supposed to be back on the 3rd. Hoping the trip was lovely as usual and he's just catching up on laundry etc.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> He was supposed to be back on the 3rd. Hoping the trip was lovely as usual and he's just catching up on laundry etc.


 
Back on the 3rd?
I remember him saying something about watching the Super Bowl by the pool if NE wasn't in it and inside if they were. I could be wrong...


----------



## Zhizara

So where is Andy when you need him?  He'd better be having fun!  Do you think he's missing us as much as we're missing him?


----------



## Addie

If my memory serves me right, he said his time share is for two weeks.


----------



## Zhizara

Well, it seems like he's been gone longer.  Maybe not, but he's missed when he's not around daily as usual.


----------



## Alix

Andy's post
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-82.html#post1231669


----------



## Zhizara

So he should have been home, and much rested by now.  

C'mon, Andy.  Where ya at?  Where's the pics?  Hmmmm?


----------



## Addie

Go to Post #815.


----------



## Alix

That's what I linked Addie.


----------



## pacanis

This is what I was going by.
From the Super Bowl thread.

"It all depends.

We'll be in Aruba for the SB. If the Patriots are in the game (which I fully expect) we'll have a big poolside party that day. I'll be indoors watching the game. What we have is based on what's in the supermarket. They don't always have stuff you'd want for a SB party other than beer and booze. 

If the Patriots are not in the game (shudder) It'll just be another Sunday in paradise."

So it looks like he was in Aruba Sunday anyway.


----------



## Kylie1969

Maybe Andy decided to go somewhere else before heading home


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Maybe Andy decided to go somewhere else before heading home


 
Then he is the smart one.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm back guys.  I was in Aruba for two weeks and the timeshare wifi was down the entire time so I couldn't check in.  

I see my original post was wrong.  I was in Aruba from the 27th through the 10th.  Got home last night.

I'm off to PT then I 'll start catching up off and on during the day.  Lots to do.


----------



## pacanis

Well it's about time! 


Glad you made it back, OK.


----------



## Zhizara

There you are!  Welcome home!  

Are you all rested up, or do you need a vacation from your vacation?

Hope you brought back pictures!


----------



## Addie

It is a good thing you didn't try to come home Friday or Saturday. Logan was shut down completely. You were missed. Home just in time to enjoy all the snow. Welcome home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome home, Andy!


----------



## buckytom

i was starting to worry about you, andy. i'm glad you're back.

i did think it was kinda strange that you said that you'd be travelling home on the night of the super bowl.


----------



## Kayelle

Welcome home Andy. I hope the snow is easier to face.....brrrr.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M!  Andy M!  

Glad to see you back.  We all missed you terribly - glad it was only a clerical error!


----------



## Snip 13

Welcome back Andy! Hope you had a great time


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Andy M!  Andy M!
> 
> Glad to see you back.  We all missed you terribly - glad it was only a clerical error!


 +1


----------



## Andy M.

I'm sorry I created so much distress.  Watching the weather while we were in Aruba and worrying about whether or not we are going to be able to get home on schedule Sunday.

Why we did get one time, I wish we had been stranded a day or two.  On the way home from physical therapy today I had a car accident.  I skidded and crashed into the back of another car.  Only damage was to the car fortunately I just now have to get the car fixed.


----------



## pacanis

Nice welcome home, huh? That stinks.
Sorry about the car/accident, but glad it's only vehicle damage.
Was anyone talking in an Allstate voice?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Nice welcome home, huh? That stinks.
> Sorry about the car/accident, but glad it's only vehicle damage.
> Was anyone talking in an Allstate voice?



No, no Allstate voice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, glad no one was hurt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm sorry I created so much distress.  Watching the weather while we were in Aruba and worrying about whether or not we are going to be able to get home on schedule Sunday.
> 
> Why we did get one time, I wish we had been stranded a day or two.  On the way home from physical therapy today I had a car accident.  I skidded and crashed into the back of another car.  Only damage was to the car fortunately I just now have to get the car fixed.



Sorry Andy, glad it was just car damage.


----------



## Addie

So now the car has to go for physical therapy. Glad it was the car and not you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back Andy!


----------



## LPBeier

I will probably be scarce the next few days.  I am once again having pain level problems and am exhausted from dealing with sick dogs, running around for tests and just not being able to sleep or eat properly.

Please don't worry, or anything.  I am fine.  I am just doing what you all tell me to and that is to look after myself. 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone.  TB and I are celebrating on Friday (his day off) by making a meal together and watching some movies.  Haven't decided what for either yet but I know it will be special whatever we do! 

I may pop in (can't resist the song game) once in awhile, but if not I didn't want anyone getting concerned.


----------



## Kylie1969

Take care Laurie, you look after yourself and will see you when you get back


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Kylie.  I got a solid 10 hour sleep last night which helps a lot physically and emotionally.  But I am still going to take the weekend to recharge.  TB gave me a gift card from Home Depot as a Valentine's gift (his excuse anyway ) to get some supplies I need to work on my craft room so that will be fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased to hear you got such a solid sleep, good stuff!!

Lovely gift from hubby


----------



## Kayelle

This is not the post I expected to make here today. 

I expected to tell you I'd be MIA for more than a month starting tomorrow, leaving from LAX and flying to Argentina where we would board a Princess cruise ship to sail around the Horn and up the western coast of South America, Central America, and Mexico ending back in Los Angeles March 26th after a fabulous trip with 14 excursions at interesting ports of call. 

We had to cancel the trip (thankful for trip insurance) because I had a stupid bad fall a week ago tonight and broke my foot and some ribs. 

As with everything in life, it could have been worse, like if it had happened at sea instead of at home. Needless to say, I'm struggling to look on the bright side right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> This is not the post I expected to make here today.
> 
> I expected to tell you I'd be MIA for more than a month starting tomorrow, leaving from LAX and flying to Argentina where we would board a Princess cruise ship to sail around the Horn and up the western coast of South America, Central America, and Mexico ending back in Los Angeles March 26th after a fabulous trip with 14 excursions at interesting ports of call.
> 
> We had to cancel the trip (thankful for trip insurance) because I had a stupid bad fall a week ago tonight and broke my foot and some ribs.
> 
> As with everything in life, it could have been worse, like if it had happened at sea instead of at home. Needless to say, I'm struggling to look on the bright side right now.



Oh, no, Kayelle!    Heal quickly, sweetie, hope you're back on the ship again soon.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> We had to cancel the trip (thankful for trip insurance) because I had a stupid bad fall a week ago tonight and broke my foot and some ribs.


Kayelle, I'm very sorry to hear this and hope you get to reschedule your trip down the road. I can relate somewhat, as I fell on the ice last week and broke my ankle. I've had to cancel a number of upcoming events for the next couple of months.

I don't normally care for the phrase "it sucks", but in these cases that kind of says it all.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear that KL.  Both that you are missing a vacation and that you hurt yourself.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> This is not the post I expected to make here today.
> 
> ....
> 
> As with everything in life, it could have been worse, like if it had happened at sea instead of at home. Needless to say, I'm struggling to look on the bright side right now.



Kayelle, I am so sorry to hear both that you hurt yourself and that you had to cancel such a wonderful trip.  Be well and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm so sorry you are hurt Kayelle. I am praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## taxlady

What a bummer Kayelle.

I want both you and Steve to get well soon. Broken bones are no fun.


----------



## kadesma

KL,
so sorry to hear that you fell. There is nothing that hurts more that breaks. Please take care and take life easy. Hope you heal fast and have little pain. You are in my thoughts.
kades


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, I think my mood will improve when I don't hurt so much. These are the first broken bones of my life so I've been lucky till now.

Steve I remember commenting on your fall and broken ankle last week and being thankful I don't have to deal with ice. I'm normally sure footed in normal conditions so I sure didn't see this coming. Just shows to go ya! How's your honey getting along with the cooking? My Steve is showing that he does indeed know how to get a simple meal together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> This is not the post I expected to make here today.
> 
> I expected to tell you I'd be MIA for more than a month starting tomorrow, leaving from LAX and flying to Argentina where we would board a Princess cruise ship to sail around the Horn and up the western coast of South America, Central America, and Mexico ending back in Los Angeles March 26th after a fabulous trip with 14 excursions at interesting ports of call.
> 
> We had to cancel the trip (thankful for trip insurance) because I had a stupid bad fall a week ago tonight and broke my foot and some ribs.
> 
> As with everything in life, it could have been worse, like if it had happened at sea instead of at home. Needless to say, I'm struggling to look on the bright side right now.



Kayelle!  Very sorry to hear this.  Hope you heal quickly!



Steve Kroll said:


> Kayelle, I'm very sorry to hear this and hope you get to reschedule your trip down the road. I can relate somewhat, as I fell on the ice last week and broke my ankle. I've had to cancel a number of upcoming events for the next couple of months.
> 
> I don't normally care for the phrase "it sucks", but in these cases that kind of says it all.



Same here...sorry to hear you have hurt yourself, Steve!  Heal quickly!


----------



## Somebunny

Oh Kayelle!  So sorry you have to miss your vacation!  I hope you heal quickly and can resume your travels.  {{{{{Kayelle}}}}}


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:


> I'm so sorry you are hurt Kayelle. I am praying for a quick recovery.



+1
  Hope you are feeling better soon Kayelle!


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, KL.  Hope you got good meds.  Get better soon!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> This is not the post I expected to make here today.
> 
> I expected to tell you I'd be MIA for more than a month starting tomorrow, leaving from LAX and flying to Argentina where we would board a Princess cruise ship to sail around the Horn and up the western coast of South America, Central America, and Mexico ending back in Los Angeles March 26th after a fabulous trip with 14 excursions at interesting ports of call.
> 
> We had to cancel the trip (thankful for trip insurance) because I had a stupid bad fall a week ago tonight and broke my foot and some ribs.
> 
> As with everything in life, it could have been worse, like if it had happened at sea instead of at home. Needless to say, I'm struggling to look on the bright side right now.


 
Well, that was a silly thing to do. Keep in mind, when you do get to take that trip, something special and good will happen that you never expected. Things happen for a reason. When something bad happens just keep in mind that there is something good ahead. Chin up, and carry on. I know you can do it.


----------



## Snip 13

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the good wishes everyone, I think my mood will improve when I don't hurt so much. These are the first broken bones of my life so I've been lucky till now.
> 
> Steve I remember commenting on your fall and broken ankle last week and being thankful I don't have to deal with ice. I'm normally sure footed in normal conditions so I sure didn't see this coming. Just shows to go ya! How's your honey getting along with the cooking? My Steve is showing that he does indeed know how to get a simple meal together.


 
Sorry about your fall Kayelle. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kylie1969

Get well real soon Kayelle


----------



## CWS4322

I'm going to ground this week. Food is the last thing on my mind. I need to prepare myself for Thursday when Dr. J. comes and I have to send Za-Za to "the big farm in the sky." She loved going to the farm.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS, I totally understand.  I wasn't around much last week, just coming to terms with the loss of Joie.  Take your time, do what you need to, hug her lots and know in your heart that this is right - she knows you love her and you don't want her to suffer any longer (nor does she want you to worry about you any more).

Big hugs coming your way.  I am here by PM or email if you need to chat about it.  Come back to us when you are ready.


----------



## CWS4322

Za-Za got an unexpected stay of execution tonight. A good friend called--her BIL died unexpectedly at home following surgery. My friend is flying out to BC to be with her sister (their mom is on a cruise). I'm taking her dogs (they do not kennel well). So, Za-Za is going to be with the DH until the 15/16 of March at the farm (friend's dogs do NOT like Za-Za). Right when I thought my week was planned, life threw me a curve ball. Za-Za is not in pain (the beauty of this degenerative disease) so waiting is not causing her pain. And, she is still interested in life, in control of her bladder and bowels. Eats with enthusiasm and barks at me when she wants something. I feel so awful for my friend, her sister, her sister's children (her son was the one to find him) How could I say "no" to having her dogs come to my house???? I just have to keep the one dog from eating my furniture...CRATE!!!! So I am crawling back out of my hole for a few days. The only other curve ball that might come my way is the DH is supposed to go to FL for a client mid-late March. Please don't let it be before my friend gets back and her mom gets out to BC!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

CWS4322 said:


> Za-Za got an unexpected stay of execution tonight. A good friend called--her BIL died unexpectedly at home following surgery. My friend is flying out to BC to be with her sister (their mom is on a cruise). I'm taking her dogs (they do not kennel well). So, Za-Za is going to be with the DH until the 15/16 of March at the farm (friend's dogs do NOT like Za-Za). Right when I thought my week was planned, life threw me a curve ball. Za-Za is not in pain (the beauty of this degenerative disease) so waiting is not causing her pain. And, she is still interested in life, in control of her bladder and bowels. Eats with enthusiasm and barks at me when she wants something. I feel so awful for my friend, her sister, her sister's children (her son was the one to find him) How could I say "no" to having her dogs come to my house???? I just have to keep the one dog from eating my furniture...CRATE!!!! So I am crawling back out of my hole for a few days. The only other curve ball that might come my way is the DH is supposed to go to FL for a client mid-late March. Please don't let it be before my friend gets back and her mom gets out to BC!



Hugs CW. I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## Addie

Take care CWS. We all look forward to your return.

BTW, has anyone heard from babetoo lately?


----------



## Kylie1969

See you when you get back CWS...take it easy!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

If I disappear for bit nothing is wrong. I'm just feeling like I'm too digital at the moment and need to take a break from here and fb. Grab a book, a real paper one, and do some reading.


----------



## LPBeier

Totally understand, PAG.  Take the time you need.  

I am finding I have spurts where I don't want to go near my TV, computer or cell phone.  Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), it usually isn't all at the same time.

Enjoy being unplugged!


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoy your time away from everything Purple, seeya when you get back


----------



## Hoot

I want to apologize for my absence of late. Fret not...Nothing is wrong here at Casa de Hoot. Just the opposite. After I lost my job of 25 years due to the paper mill closing, I decided my best option was to return to school. This semester (my last) has been particularly busy. The plan is to graduate in May with an associate degree in Computer Information Technology. I have also earned certificates in networking, multimedia, security, and thanks to a new program for the long term unemployed, I have achieved Adobe certification in Photoshop, and am currently pursuing Microsoft Specialist certifications in Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint, and Outlook, as well as another Adobe certification in Dreamweaver. There is a progam I plan to take which, if successfully completed, will result in certification as a broadband technician.
I am also the recipient of this years Academic Excellence award from the NC Community College System and have been invited to join Phi Theta Kappa.
Not bad for an old coot looking at 60 years old next year. I just wish I had this same enthusiasm for school way back yonder in 1974. I reckon you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hoot said:


> I want to apologize for my absence of late. Fret not...Nothing is wrong here at Casa de Hoot. Just the opposite. After I lost my job of 25 years due to the paper mill closing, I decided my best option was to return to school. This semester (my last) has been particularly busy. The plan is to graduate in May with an associate degree in Computer Information Technology. I have also earned certificates in networking, multimedia, security, and thanks to a new program for the long term unemployed, I have achieved Adobe certification in Photoshop, and am currently pursuing Microsoft Specialist certifications in Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint, and Outlook, as well as another Adobe certification in Dreamweaver. There is a progam I plan to take which, if successfully completed, will result in certification as a broadband technician.
> I am also the recipient of this years Academic Excellence award from the NC Community College System and have been invited to join Phi Theta Kappa.
> Not bad for an old coot looking at 60 years old next year. I just wish I had this same enthusiasm for school way back yonder in 1974. I reckon you can teach an old dog new tricks.



That's great, Hoot!  Congratulations!


----------



## Dawgluver

That's wonderful, Hoot!  Congrats!


----------



## taxlady

Well done Hoot.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm proud of you Hoot!  That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Andy M.

HOOT!  That's an outstanding accomplishment.  You should be proud.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's terrific,  Hoot! Congrats! Good to see you again.


----------



## Hoot

Thanks, y'all.
I appreciate that. Ain't often I get to brag on myself, but I am proud of ever'thing I have accomplished so far. Got to get all the way to the end of it though. Then comes the tricky part. Findin' gainful employment once again.


----------



## Somebunny

Woohoo Hoot! Who gives a hoot? We do!!!  I'm very impressed Hoot.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

That's terrific Hoot !


----------



## chopper

You make us proud Hoot!  Way to go!


----------



## Zhizara

Good for you, Hoot!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hoot, that is fabulous, well done!


----------



## tinlizzie

Kudos, Hoot, from the Old Dogs Division of DC.  Say, in your spare time, could you drop by and take a look at my misbehaving Logitech mouse?  I think I've reached my 'new tricks' limits.


----------



## lulu

I am guessing after about five years MIA one is forgotten enough not to have to report back in?


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome back lulu.  Long time no see.


----------



## buckytom

congrats, hoot!

welcome back, lu squared.

lu, 2?

lu deuce?



redundant lu?


----------



## LPBeier

Lulu, when it is family you are never forgotten and must always report back in! 

Welcome back!


----------



## bethzaring

lulu said:


> I am guessing after about five years MIA one is forgotten enough not to have to report back in?


 
LULU!

I can't tell you how many times I have wondered about you.  What's happening?


----------



## lulu

Lol, it's so nice to see familiar names still here!


Um, what's happened....um, we'll, I got quite a lot better from my neurological illness,  got it quite well controlled,  and started a business again, and bought a smallholding and restoration project house in England with my husband, then, last summer it all went wrong, my brain got massively worse and I lost some sight and hearing, ( which are both pretty well controlled with drugs now).  I am still not as  bad as I was when I first rocked up here all those years ago, I still never need a wheel chair or anything.


I have had a monster week this last one, really rough, and I just thought about this place and ...doesn't it look different!....and lots of you people who are still in my heart, and thought I would say hi.   I don't want to hijack a long running thread though.


----------



## Alix

Oh my goodness! Not one but TWO prodigals return! Hoot, I'm glad to see you back sir. Congratulations on all your accomplishments!

LULU!!!! I am so so glad to see you my friend! I've thought of you often and am glad to hear you are well. Welcome home.


----------



## LPBeier

Lulu, you are NOT hijacking anything!  This thread is for anyone who is going, or anyone returning...where we talk about those we miss.

I am sorry to hear things haven't been great with your health but glad it seems somewhat under control at the moment.  We are glad you thought of us and hope you can stick around for awhile!


----------



## Rocklobster

Hoot said:


> Thanks, y'all.
> I appreciate that. Ain't often I get to brag on myself, but I am proud of ever'thing I have accomplished so far. Got to get all the way to the end of it though. Then comes the tricky part. Findin' gainful employment once again.


Great!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am back everyone 

We had a lovely trip away for 3 days, nice to be home now though


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> I am back everyone
> 
> We had a lovely trip away for 3 days, nice to be home now though



Since you posted while away, we didn't even miss you, but glad you are home safe with a comfey bed to sleep in!


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> I am back everyone
> 
> We had a lovely trip away for 3 days, nice to be home now though



I didn't doubt the outcome of your experience for a minute.  Gosh, Kylie.  Did your Mom forget to teach you how to frown?  This poor little icon never gets any use from you.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I didn't doubt the outcome of your experience for a minute. Gosh, Kylie. Did your Mom forget to teach you how to frown?  This poor little icon never gets any use from you.


 
Now why would she want to frown when she has a DH that takes her on great three-day holidays. Any other DH would want to spend his free time at the golf course.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Now why would she want to frown when she has a DH that takes her on great three-day holidays. Any other DH would want to spend his free time at the golf course.



Not mine!


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> I didn't doubt the outcome of your experience for a minute.  Gosh, Kylie.  Did your Mom forget to teach you how to frown?  This poor little icon never gets any use from you.



I know Lizzie, I am a very happy little chappie I must admit


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Now why would she want to frown when she has a DH that takes her on great three-day holidays. Any other DH would want to spend his free time at the golf course.



That is so true Ads, it is lovely to be taken away every now and then


----------



## MrsLMB

Kylie1969 said:


> I am back everyone
> 
> We had a lovely trip away for 3 days, nice to be home now though


 
Welcome home Kylie and thanks for taking all of us along !!  It was fun to hear about your travels and all that great food while you were on the road.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Now why would she want to frown when she has a DH that takes her on great three-day holidays. Any other DH would want to spend his free time at the golf course.



Not mine.  He likes to spend his time with his "best girl."


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> Welcome home Kylie and thanks for taking all of us along !!  It was fun to hear about your travels and all that great food while you were on the road.



Thank you Mrs L 

I am going to put some photos on in a bit


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Went MIA three years ago because I decided I had been spending way too much time online in various forums and boards.  Now that I've distanced myself from just about all those places I've decided to come back to one - DC.   Missed you guys and the topics here.  Now if I can just maintain a balance in my life between getting things done and playing here I'll let myself stick around without resorting to the drastic measure of going cold turkey again.

BTW, it's great to see so many familiar names.  Like Old Home Week.


----------



## Hoot

Welcome back, CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks Hoot!  And congratulations to you on your newly acquired edumacation!  Good luck with the job hunt, although IT jobs are out there.  My own DH was laid off almost 17 months ago, right after he turned 63, when his company downsized.  He was in IT for 37 years.  He's been looking for a job since then and sees all kinds of jobs out there.  Unfortunately (for him) they are being filled by newly-minted IT experts who will work for less than the very generous salary he was getting.  Like you!  It's all good - She Who Does The Budget actually planned it so that he could retire at 62.  Unfortunately, once he hit that age, it also hit us how much health insurance was going to cost.  He pretty much worked for our coverage that last year...


----------



## vitauta

welcome back to dc, cg!  didn't know you then, but we're both here now.  it's nice to see folks making their way back to dc after a long absence.....





0


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back GG


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks vitauta and Kylie!  Glad to be back.   I'd almost forgotten how much fun it is around here.


----------



## Hoot

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks Hoot!  And congratulations to you on your newly acquired edumacation!  Good luck with the job hunt, although IT jobs are out there.  My own DH was laid off almost 17 months ago, right after he turned 63, when his company downsized.  He was in IT for 37 years.  He's been looking for a job since then and sees all kinds of jobs out there.  Unfortunately (for him) they are being filled by newly-minted IT experts who will work for less than the very generous salary he was getting.  Like you!  It's all good - She Who Does The Budget actually planned it so that he could retire at 62.  Unfortunately, once he hit that age, it also hit us how much health insurance was going to cost.  He pretty much worked for our coverage that last year...


Thank you! 
I am no stranger to the facts of life about finding employment. I hope things will smooth out for y'all soon.

There is an honors convocation today at the school.
I am on the President's List, and the Who's Who Among American College Students, the NCCCS Academic Excellence Award and am sharing the school's Computer Technology Dept. Student of the Year award with a former co-worker from the paper mill (and one of my good friends). 
I reckon I will have to break out my fancy duds!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And a nice ribbon for your beard...


----------



## taxlady

Hoot said:


> ...
> There is an honors convocation today at the school.
> I am on the President's List, and the Who's Who Among American College Students, the NCCCS Academic Excellence Award and am sharing the school's Computer Technology Dept. Student of the Year award with a former co-worker from the paper mill (and one of my good friends).
> I reckon I will have to break out my fancy duds!


I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say, "We're proud of you, Hoot."

At least you will be getting some use out of those fancy duds.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say, "We're proud of you, Hoot."
> 
> At least you will be getting some use out of those fancy duds.



+1!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:


> Thank you!
> I am no stranger to the facts of life about finding employment. I hope things will smooth out for y'all soon.
> 
> There is an honors convocation today at the school.
> I am on the President's List, and the Who's Who Among American College Students, the NCCCS Academic Excellence Award and am sharing the school's Computer Technology Dept. Student of the Year award with a former co-worker from the paper mill (and one of my good friends).
> I reckon I will have to break out my fancy duds!



Whoa!  Hoot, few ever get those awards!  Have fun with the fancy duds!

Mucho congrats!


----------



## Addie

I think we should get us a banjo player and have a hoe down after the ceremonies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hoot said:


> Thank you!
> I am no stranger to the facts of life about finding employment. I hope things will smooth out for y'all soon.
> 
> There is an honors convocation today at the school.
> I am on the President's List, and the Who's Who Among American College Students, the NCCCS Academic Excellence Award and am sharing the school's Computer Technology Dept. Student of the Year award with a former co-worker from the paper mill (and one of my good friends).
> I reckon I will have to break out my fancy duds!



Wow Hoot, with all of those honors I hope you don't go getting all big-ego'd on us and stop being nice.   Yeah, I'm thinking that wouldn't happen.  Congrats again.


----------



## Andy M.

Hoot said:


> Thank you!
> I am no stranger to the facts of life about finding employment. I hope things will smooth out for y'all soon.
> 
> There is an honors convocation today at the school.
> I am on the President's List, and the Who's Who Among American College Students, the NCCCS Academic Excellence Award and am sharing the school's Computer Technology Dept. Student of the Year award with a former co-worker from the paper mill (and one of my good friends).
> I reckon I will have to break out my fancy duds!



WOW!  Please remember to uses your computer powers for good rather than evil.


----------



## buckytom

lol, andy. there actually are courses for "ethical hacking" offered now in colleges and trade schools. they're intended to teach programmers and engineers how to protect their systems.


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> lol, andy. there actually are courses for "ethical hacking" offered now in colleges and trade schools. they're intended to teach programmers and engineers how to protect their systems.



I know it's not computer related, but I was astounded, ASTOUNDED to learn that some colleges offer brewing classes and what not. . . SIGN ME UP! I've had lots of practice drinking the stuff, and if you can boil water, you can make beer. Makes me want to go get a proper education!


----------



## buckytom

and to think i dropped out after 2 years of college in nyc. 

but i eventually grew up and got my degree from princeton where they frown on drinking and driving.


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> and to think i dropped out after 2 years of college in nyc.
> 
> but i eventually grew up and got my degree from princeton where they frown on drinking and driving.



What a bunch of snobs.


----------



## buckytom

what would you expect from the princeton driving school?

it's where i got my driver's license.

bah dum dum...


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> what would you expect from the princeton driving school?
> 
> it's where i got my license.
> 
> bah dum dum...


----------



## buckytom

lol, sorry.

the snobs i grew up with fall for it every time.

sorry, the snobs with which i was raised often are bemused by such a fallacy...


screw their ivy leagues. while they were studying, i was learning. and now i make just as much as them, but by doing something. not just pretending i'm important like most management.

and now they want to contact me on facebook. sheesh.


----------



## TATTRAT

That's the BEST! I love the people that hit me up on the facespace. . . I wasn't bothered to know them back then, and I'm not now, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## taxlady

TATTRAT said:


> I know it's not computer related, but I was astounded, ASTOUNDED to learn that some colleges offer brewing classes and what not. . . SIGN ME UP! I've had lots of practice drinking the stuff, and if you can boil water, you can make beer. Makes me want to go get a proper education!


Niagara college has whole programs in beer making and wine making. Winery, Viticulture and Brewery Studies

They have three campuses and one is in Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario, which is in one of Canada's largest wine producing areas.


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> I know it's not computer related, but I was astounded, ASTOUNDED to learn that some colleges offer brewing classes and what not. . . SIGN ME UP! I've had lots of practice drinking the stuff, and if you can boil water, you can make beer. Makes me want to go get a proper education!


That was an extra-curricular activity when I went to university (we smuggled the "fancy" thermometer out of the chemistry lab and then had to smuggle it back in again). Probably would've been less stressful to become a brew master than the to earn the Master's degree I earned


----------



## vitauta

more bacon-wrapped pills? oh please....


----------



## buckytom

i'm on vacation starting in about 3 hours, so i won't be around much. we may be heading to vermont for a few days, or just staying home to get things fixed up to sell the house. i may surprise the family with a quick trip to florida, but that'll depend on if i can get a last minute deal.

see ya when i see ya.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> i'm on vacation starting in about 3 hours, so i won't be around much. we may be heading to vermont for a few days, or just staying home to get things fixed up to sell the house. i may surprise the family with a quick trip to florida, but that'll depend on if i can get a last minute deal.
> 
> see ya when i see ya.



Enjoy your time off with your family,  BT!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I too am currently on vacay.  In Tampa.  Never been.  south floriday many times.    i think I have a lap top and then it doesn't.  It's like an etch a sketch,  mebbe I don't kno how to use it quite yet.   I brought coffee beans, already ground up,  so as to be quiet in the mornings.   Doesn't matter.  We both wake up early.  Except I need an afternoon siesta. She doesn't. It's just go go Go.   I v'e been up since 5 am local and I aready want to go back to bed.    2 hours into  saturday morning and I don't expect to do so.  not during daylight anyway.  Why did the gods and goddesses of goodness invent curtains and a  soft mattress anyway.    I don';t suppose they offer the "early bird special "   come around   10 ish in the morning.  It's like finding a good cigar,   one can always hope.  Only here per chance the diggings are a wee bit better.  And no, I don't get to shmoke indoors even if I find one.   I neffer knew the meaning of pearls before swine, is it even biblical or just rock and roll.    Now, I think I do.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Enjoy your time off with your family,  BT!


+1 and good luck on finding a travel deal.


----------



## CWS4322

BT--good luck on finding a deal! Are you packing it in and moving to a farm? 

I'm also going MIA--have more work to do than hours in which to do it--and I so love playing with my friends here in the DC sandbox. Gotta exercise some discipline so I can get paid!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> BT--good luck on finding a deal! Are you packing it in and moving to a farm?
> 
> I'm also going MIA--have more work to do than hours in which to do it--and I so love playing with my friends here in the DC sandbox. Gotta exercise some discipline so I can get paid!


I need to exercise some discipline about DC too. We'll miss you. Don't stay away too much.


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> i'm on vacation starting in about 3 hours, so i won't be around much. we may be heading to vermont for a few days, or just staying home to get things fixed up to sell the house. i may surprise the family with a quick trip to florida, but that'll depend on if i can get a last minute deal.
> 
> see ya when i see ya.



Have some lovely family time Tom, catch ya when you get back


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I'm also going MIA--have more work to do than hours in which to do it--and I so love playing with my friends here in the DC sandbox. Gotta exercise some discipline so I can get paid!



Take care CWS and we will see you soon


----------



## buckytom

i'm back.

thanks, gg. it was a nice vacation. a trip to vermont amd searching out a summer rental down the jersey shore, but no florida, though. 

my culinary discoveries from vacation were i bought a small bottle of bacon salt (can't wait to try it on grilled chicken or a salad), and i had a fantastic dish called something like malafammena", which was shellfish - lobster, shrimp, clams, mussels, and crab over linguini in a soupy tomato/old bay/clam broth. really good.

lots of baseball of late. i'm beat after working 5 hours non-stop in the kitchen at the ballfield tonight slinging hot dogs, french fries, and chicken fingers. i have a new found respect for short order cooks. i was only doing it for 5 hours (without a minute break) and i'm pretty tired. i can't imagine cooking and serving like that for 8 or 10 hours or longer. thank god i got to work with a woman who runs a school cafeteria as her regular job. i only made 1 mistake on the register as well, so i think we did ok.

anyway, i'm happy to be back at my own job where my butt gets ever wider as i sit in front of a keyboard.

still, it was fun.


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back Tom


----------



## MrsLMB

Welcome back BT ... is that Bacon Salt from Baconsalt?  If so, you will enjoy it.  We have been getting stuff from them for a couple years now.  I also love their MaltSalt.  They have everything Bacon.


----------



## taxlady

Good to see you back Tom.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> i'm back.
> 
> thanks, gg. it was a nice vacation. a trip to vermont amd searching out a summer rental down the jersey shore, but no florida, though.
> 
> my culinary discoveries from vacation were i bought a small bottle of bacon salt (can't wait to try it on grilled chicken or a salad), and i had a fantastic dish called something like malafammena", which was shellfish - lobster, shrimp, clams, mussels, and crab over linguini in a soupy tomato/old bay/clam broth. really good.
> 
> lots of baseball of late. i'm beat after working 5 hours non-stop in the kitchen at the ballfield tonight slinging hot dogs, french fries, and chicken fingers. i have a new found respect for short order cooks. i was only doing it for 5 hours (without a minute break) and i'm pretty tired. i can't imagine cooking and serving like that for 8 or 10 hours or longer. thank god i got to work with a woman who runs a school cafeteria as her regular job. i only made 1 mistake on the register as well, so i think we did ok.
> 
> anyway, i'm happy to be back at my own job where my butt gets ever wider as i sit in front of a keyboard.
> 
> still, it was fun.


The little stint I had working in a commercial kitchen this past winter was EXHAUSTING. I would crawl home sooooo tired. A lot harder than sitting on my butt in front of my computer 8-12 hours at a time. 

Glad you're back!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday. I had hoped to go to the Soulard Farmers' Market, but it isn't open when I will have some time...oh, well. Once I'm done in STL, I'll be heading north for the aspargus season, the opening of walleye fishing, and some time with family and extended family. I need to restock my wild rice supply and do some online shopping for things I can't get here. I will be checking on DC, but not cooking at all after today for at least a week.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday. I had hoped to go to the Soulard Farmers' Market, but it isn't open when I will have some time...oh, well. Once I'm done in STL, I'll be heading north for the aspargus season, the opening of walleye fishing, and some time with family and extended family. I need to restock my wild rice supply and do some online shopping for things I can't get here. I will be checking on DC, but not cooking at all after today for at least a week.


Have a safe, productive, and fun trip.


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday. I had hoped to go to the Soulard Farmers' Market, but it isn't open when I will have some time...oh, well. Once I'm done in STL, I'll be heading north for the aspargus season, the opening of walleye fishing, and some time with family and extended family. I need to restock my wild rice supply and do some online shopping for things I can't get here. I will be checking on DC, but not cooking at all after today for at least a week.



Oooo.  Soulard.  Wish I could go too.  It's one of so many swell things to do in St. Louis & surrounds.  Lived there for a while, hated to leave.  After all, that's where I learned about the duck dance (aka chicken dance), brats & beer.  And some of the nicest people I ever met.

Ooooo.  Walleyes.

Ooooo.  Wild rice.

Oo

Take care, CWS.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a good trip CWS


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday. I had hoped to go to the Soulard Farmers' Market, but it isn't open when I will have some time...oh, well. Once I'm done in STL, I'll be heading north for the aspargus season, the opening of walleye fishing, and some time with family and extended family. I need to restock my wild rice supply and do some online shopping for things I can't get here. I will be checking on DC, but not cooking at all after today for at least a week.



Drive carefully...if not, drive really, really fast!  Have fun and check in when you can.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Drive carefully...if not, drive really, really fast!  Have fun and check in when you can.


If I were still driving my '67 MGB Roadster, that would be a temptation. However, I am driving my '98 Volvo wagon. Jeanne's a great car, but she's no MGB (and thank goodness for that, my MGB was a mechanic's dream--she had to be tweaked all the time, but man, was she a fun car to drive!!!!). Jeanne survived getting swiped by a manure truck--I feel as if I'm driving a mini-tank down the road when I'm driving her. And, she has heated seats--a great thing to have on a long road trip if you suffer from chronic back pain.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Drive carefully...if not, drive really, really fast!  Have fun and check in when you can.



+ 1!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday....



Just saw this as I haven't been on much the last two days.  Like many here in MA, my time has been spent watching law enforcement do their thing.  Kudos guys!  Way to Go!

Speaking of going, have a great trip.  Even though vacations with Himself or my SIL are fun there is nothing so exciting as travelling by yourself.  No one to answer to, just yourself.  Stay safe, have fun - we expect a full report when you get back home.  And sharing a little of the walleye wouldn't hurt either.

BTW, you all know about the New Year's Eve Ball Drop on Time Square, right?  Port Clinton OH does New Year's Eve a little differently...a Walleye Drop! You can read all about their silliness here: Walleye Madness - Walleye Drop (Port Clinton, Ohio)


----------



## Kayelle

I'll be MIA for a while too. We're headed for Kaui, Hawaii and the little condo we've rented for three Springs in a row.  I'm packing my favorite knife and spices!

My broken foot is all better, but soaking it in warm salt water is just the prescription to make it perfect again.  I'll be checking on DC with my Nook, but typing on that thing is a pain for a touch typist. Can you tell I don't thumb type "text" let alone, "tweet"?  Aloha!!


----------



## taxlady

Aloha Kayelle, have a great trip, bon voyage.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I'll be MIA for a while too. We're headed for Kaui, Hawaii and the little condo we've rented for three Springs in a row.  I'm packing my favorite knife and spices!
> 
> My broken foot is all better, but soaking it in warm salt water is just the prescription to make it perfect again.  I'll be checking on DC with my Nook, but typing on that thing is a pain for a touch typist. Can you tell I don't thumb type "text" let alone, "tweet"?  Aloha!!



Oh, Kayelle, I am so envious!  Glad the foot is better.  Love love love Kauai!  If you snorkel Koloa landing, please say "hi" to our favorite turtle.  And to all the dolphins.   And the sharks. We would go back more often, but it's such a loooong trip for us.  Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'll be MIA for a while too. We're headed for Kaui, Hawaii and the little condo we've rented for three Springs in a row.  I'm packing my favorite knife and spices!
> 
> My broken foot is all better, but soaking it in warm salt water is just the prescription to make it perfect again.  I'll be checking on DC with my Nook, but typing on that thing is a pain for a touch typist. Can you tell I don't thumb type "text" let alone, "tweet"?  Aloha!!



I can prescribe extra time in the salt water soak, followed by a little hot sand therapy.  Have fun Kayelle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...My broken foot is all better, but soaking it in warm salt water is just the prescription to make it perfect again....





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can prescribe extra time in the salt water soak, followed by a little hot sand therapy.  Have fun Kayelle!



Have a great time relaxing and rehabbing Kayelle.  And I bet a little bit of an alcohol rub (from the inside) would make the foot better too.

FWIW, I'm a touch typist too.  Himself the two-finger tapper can't figure out why I keep yelling at the keyboard on our notebook "Squirt" when I'm trying to punch something out quickly.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the good wishes folks. Here's a picture of our favorite little beach from last year, where we like to read under the Sea Grape Tree, with our cooler of snacks and libation.   We're picking up some better chairs on our way from the airport, and leaving them in the closet at the condo for others to enjoy till we get there again. 






There's a rock free smooth path of sand into the water for easy walking and some of the most spectacular fish living in the rocks that jet out of either side of the water path. We love to snorkel and this is the most ideal situation we've ever found. I can hardly wait to get there! I even bought some new cool sun glasses.


----------



## chopper

Looks wonderful Kayelle.  Enjoy!


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the good wishes folks. Here's a picture of our favorite little beach from last year, where we like to read under the Sea Grape Tree, with our cooler of snacks and libation.   We're picking up some better chairs on our way from the airport, and leaving them in the closet at the condo for others to enjoy till we get there again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a rock free smooth path of sand into the water for easy walking and some of the most spectacular fish living in the rocks that jet out of either side of the water path. We love to snorkel and this is the most ideal situation we've ever found. I can hardly wait to get there! I even bought some new cool sun glasses.



however did you manage to find such an idealyc beach nook in hawaii, kayelle?  it's the perfect dream location, an ideally intimate spot for you to enjoy with your honey and your newly healed foot.  bon voyage!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a fabulous time away Kayelle


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anyone heard from Snip in the last few days?


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> Has anyone heard from Snip in the last few days?



I was just wondering that, too. Also, I haven't seen LPBeier (Laurie) lately, either. Hope they're doing well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I wondered about Laurie and rocklobster.

Yesterday I was thinking about ella/TO, her posts were always interesting.


----------



## tinlizzie

& Babetoo & JusNikki


----------



## Andy M.

I talked to LP recently and she's OK.  Dealing with some personal issues.  She'll be back when she can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I talked to LP recently and she's OK.  Dealing with some personal issues.  She'll be back when she can.



Thanks, Andy. Good to know she's OK.


----------



## vitauta

i have a feeling that selkie and patty1 are not ok.  prove me wrong somebody, please....


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> i have a feeling that selkie and patty1 are not ok.  prove me wrong somebody, please....



I send selkie a PM every now and then, I never hear back.

It is sort of like putting a message in a bottle and tossing it in the ocean.


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> I send selkie a PM every now and then, I never hear back.
> 
> It is sort of like putting a message in a bottle and tossing it in the ocean.




i've done the same thing, aunt bea.  so far, no replies.


----------



## pacanis

No more seal avie...


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> I wondered about Laurie and rocklobster.
> 
> Yesterday I was thinking about ella/TO, her posts were always interesting.



Havent heard anything from Rock for awhile


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> I talked to LP recently and she's OK.  Dealing with some personal issues.  She'll be back when she can.



Thanks for letting us know Andy, I was thinking of Laurie the other day


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm a tad concerned about Snip.  Since her last post over two weeks ago she's gone *poof*.  Hope all is OK with her and she's just too busy with real life right now...


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm a tad concerned about Snip.  Since her last post over two weeks ago she's gone *poof*.  Hope all is OK with her and she's just too busy with real life right now...




i hear what you are saying, goddess, and i can relate.  the reason i'm not hitting the panic button just yet, is that snip has been known to 'check out' for a while before on a few occasions.  like you, though, i am keeping her on my radar, and will breathe easier once she is safely back 'home' with us....


----------



## Kylie1969

I too am wanting Snip back!

As V has said though, Snip does disappear for a while here and there...I am sure she will be back soon


----------



## Kylie1969

Has anyone seen or heard from Rocklobster?


----------



## LPBeier

Well friends, I popped in to ask a quick question, but when I saw everyone in the threads I have decided I will make a real effort to post regularly.  I miss you guys!

My main problem is my hands and we are still looking for a voice recognition software that will train to my voice.  It is very gravely and most of them just can't do it.  But there are a couple of new ones we are going to look into.  The arthritis in my hands is progressing quickly.  This morning they aren't too bad, but the more I type the more sore they will get.  

I also wanted to give a quick update on my sister.  She has had the surgery on her tailbone and they weren't sure they got all the cancer as it had traveled up. Because of my own disabilities I have only seen her once as she is way in Vancouver.  They are going to try and move her to Surrey (where I live and closer to where she lives).  She has had a total of 5 surgeries, though I don't know the details of them all.  She just got a phone and I am hoping to get the number today and we will go see her on Saturday.

I am on a new pain medication which seems to be working (except on the arthritis in my hands, knee and feet).  It has perked up my moods and worked on my back and fibermyalgia.  TB has been awesome through all of this, as I knew he would be.

Anyway, hands are getting sore so will go for now!  Love you all!


----------



## Addie

I wish CWS would get back from her road trip.


----------



## vitauta

I wish snip would open her ecard from me...


----------



## LPBeier

About Snip:
I left without saying so because many things piled on me all at once.  I was just not at the computer very much for a long time and then only short periods.

Maybe life has just gotten out of hand for Snip as well.  As others have said, she has taken time off before and popped back up.  It could be as simple as computer troubles, or it could be more.  I think those of us who can contact her outside DC or even send a Private Message that hopefully she gets notifications for should contact her.  When Andy and a couple of others contacted me it made me feel not so alone in what I was dealing with.  It could help Snip too.  Even if she doesn't answer right away, it will make her feel loved.....unless it IS computer problems. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorry to hear of your troubles, LP.  I'm sure your note will unleash a great tide of well-wishes from your friends here.

Wishing you well,
tinlizzie


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Lizzie,
I am actually doing much better and being here is helping - I just have to monitor my typing for my hands.  I have actually been able to rid myself of a lot of "baggage" I have been carrying around since I was young and it feels so good to finally feel free to be me.

I am worried about my sister, and carrying the burden of our Dad's estate myself, but I am stronger than I ever have been before and I think people here will gradually see those subtle changes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie, I'm really glad to see you back and glad you're feeling better


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Laurie, I'm really glad to see you back and glad you're feeling better



+1

Laurie, there are voice rec programs for handicapped kids, wondering if some of them might work for you.  You've tried Dragon Dictate, right?  Do you have an iPad? It has a lot of accessibility features.   I type one-fingered on the iPad,  which proves faster for me than using all my fingers on my regular computers.  A very soft touch can be used.  You can also use a stylus, maybe even with a wrist support.  Have you talked to an occupational therapist?  An OT affiliated with the schools might be a help for a consultation, as they may be more savvy about stuff available than ones at the clinic.

Best to you and your sister!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks GG and thank you Dawg!

My best friend is a special needs coordinator for the school district.  She also has a son with tourretes and I know he has some special programs on his tablet as he can't take notes when he is ticcing badly.  I will ask her if she knows of anything or who to talk to.

Yes, I have tried several Dragon products.  I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> I wish snip would open her ecard from me...



Snip is fine, she's just unable to connect at this time.  She'll be back soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Laurie, It's good to see you back on the forums...I hope you find some software you can use.  And lots of good wishes and prayers for your sister.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snip is fine, she's just unable to connect at this time. She'll be back soon.


 

ALRIIIGHT!!  thanks, pf. that's what tin said too!  i'm such an impossible worrywart, i make myself sick! 

all in good time, snippers, wishing you well....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snip is fine, she's just unable to connect at this time.  She'll be back soon.



Thanks for the info PF.  Nice to know I can let up on my worrying...about Snip.  Now about the REST of you with medical/home/family/personal issues.  Let's just say my prayer list is long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Well friends, I popped in to ask a quick question, but when I saw everyone in the threads I have decided I will make a real effort to post regularly.  I miss you guys!...Anyway, hands are getting sore so will go for now!  Love you all!



Nice to see you're feeling better.  Hope things continue to improve for you and yours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for the info PF.  Nice to know I can let up on my worrying...about Snip.  Now about the REST of you with medical/home/family/personal issues.  Let's just say my prayer list is long.



I just say, "My DC Family"...let's me get to sleep when I'm supposed to and I don't miss anyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snip is fine, she's just unable to connect at this time.  She'll be back soon.



Thanks for letting us know Fi


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to see you back Laurie


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snip is fine, she's just unable to connect at this time. She'll be back soon.


 
So she's having computer problems?
Or is she in some bad weather over there and lost power, internet or something?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Computer problems, she was able to get an e-mail on her phone.


----------



## pacanis

Bummer, but at least it's not a power outage or something.


----------



## MrsLMB

Double good news then ... Snip is ok and Laurie is back ... yayyy on both !!


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> Double good news then ... Snip is ok and Laurie is back ... yayyy on both !!



+1.....


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, but I've been missing having to do with a stroke.  I'm well and at home after a few days scare after my neighbor realized I was missing and woke up enough for her to hear me knocking on her wall and getting me to a hospital.


----------



## chopper

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, but I've been missing having to do with a stroke.  I'm well and at home after a few days scare after my neighbor realized I was missing and woke up enough for her to hear me knocking on her wall and getting me to a hospital.



Oh my gosh, glad you are doing ok, and are back.  Pretty scary!  Take good care!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, but I've been missing having to do with a stroke.  I'm well and at home after a few days scare after my neighbor realized I was missing and woke up enough for her to hear me knocking on her wall and getting me to a hospital.



Yeeks! So glad you're back and ok!!!   {{{{{Zhizara}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh no Z!!!  I knew I was missing you and I got an odd phone call the other night.  The only word I understood was your name, but the rest was garbled. Tried to call back and got voice mail.  I'm glad you are okay!  {{{{{Zhizara}}}}}


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, but I've been missing having to do with a stroke.  I'm well and at home after a few days scare after my neighbor realized I was missing and woke up enough for her to hear me knocking on her wall and getting me to a hospital.



That's frightening!  So glad you're OK.


----------



## Addie

Please do take care of  youself. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}   And one for you.


----------



## buckytom

geez, zhi. i've been so wrapped in my own life that i missed your absence. i apologize.

moreso, i hope you're well, and recovering to the fullest.

my spirit is with you in every way.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Folks!  Your warm wishes make me feel good.  I'll be taking it easyier now, and getting some physical therapy, as well.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Zhizara, that's scary. I'm glad to hear you are okay. (((hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Folks!  Your warm wishes make me feel good.  I'll be taking it easyier now, and getting some physical therapy, as well.



Wow, like Andy said,  scary is right!  Glad to see you back and good luck with the therapy.  Typing posts here at DH must help the fingers limber back up, right?  Take care, I'll poke your guardian angel in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased you are okay Z, take care, plenty of rest


----------



## Steve Kroll

CWS4322 said:


> I'm heading west early tomorrow morning. I hope to hit STL by mid-day Sunday. I had hoped to go to the Soulard Farmers' Market, but it isn't open when I will have some time...oh, well. Once I'm done in STL, I'll be heading north for the aspargus season, the opening of walleye fishing, and some time with family and extended family. I need to restock my wild rice supply and do some online shopping for things I can't get here. I will be checking on DC, but not cooking at all after today for at least a week.


So has anyone heard from CWS? It looks like her last post on DC was 5 or 6 weeks ago. 

Is she MIA?


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> So has anyone heard from CWS? It looks like her last post on DC was 5 or 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Is she MIA?


 
I have been wondering the same thing. She was heading out for a business trip. And that is the last we heard from her. I sure do miss her. For those who are on line late at night, have any of you noticed that she is on but not posting?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. She was heading out for a business trip. And that is the last we heard from her. I sure do miss her. For those who are on line late at night, have any of you noticed that she is on but not posting?



Yeah, back in April she was hoping to make it back for the Danish Club lunch in June, Wednesday of next week.

I'll send her email and ask what's up.


----------



## Rocklobster

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Folks!  Your warm wishes make me feel good.  I'll be taking it easyier now, and getting some physical therapy, as well.


Good to hear. Get well soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

I PM'd CWS awhile ago after not hearing from her.  She had emailed me and we'd planned on meeting for lunch, as she thought she'd be coming through my area, but she ended up north.  We had a nice phone visit,  but I haven't heard from her since.  I'm concerned too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...I'll send her (CWS) email and ask what's up.



Thanx taxy.  I've been worried a bit too.  I bet lots of us will be glad to get a report.


----------



## Addie

Thanks Taxi. I have had a couple of phone calls with her in the past. I have become very fond of her and the girls. I would hate to see her leave us.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Yeah, back in April she was hoping to make it back for the Danish Club lunch in June, Wednesday of next week.
> 
> I'll send her email and ask what's up.



Thanks for letting us know Taxy


----------



## Alix

I guess we're all a bit worried. I sent her an email too. Do I not recall something about maybe having to say goodbye to a beloved dog? And that she would be offline a bit?


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell

*Sorry I am on limited time*

For me the deed has already been done.  I was gone a week and a half.  Because I am a School Bus driver, special ed for the summer, and I drive an hour to a larger city.  I get a paid layover so I spend my time at the Library where I get 2, 30 minute sessions a day.

I do have internet at home, but it is very rare when I use it.  Always busy with Kids, cleaning, cooking, Kids, more cleaning and kids.

That's my cycle, so don't worry if I come and go like Haley's Comet


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for checking in, Rockey! You've got a tough job!


----------



## pacanis

Sorry for not going back more than a few pages... but speaking of MIA's...
Has anyone here heard from L2Q?  Maybe someone who frequents other forums? He used to pop in every week or so and post something (food related), but it's been a while.


----------



## kadesma

I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
kades


----------



## pacanis

kadesma said:


> I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
> I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
> kades


 
I just figured you were too busy being a moderator to post anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
> I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
> kades



You are missed by some everyday...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are missed by some everyday...



Indeed!


----------



## Alix

kadesma said:


> I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
> I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
> kades



Yay! You're OK! I was getting a bit worried about you. You're not usually offline that long. Glad you're back kadesma. Hugs!


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
> I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
> kades




I'm glad you're back.  Stick around.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anyone heard from Barbara L ?


----------



## kadesma

Aunt Bea said:


> Has anyone heard from Barbara L ?


I saw Barbara on FB just yesterday. I plan to be back full time just under the weather a lot d keeps me busy 3 days a week 3 hrs each day. I am feeling better more like the old me so get ready. Love all of you
Alix, PF. Dawg,, my buddy Andy, I'll be baccccck 
ma


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> I saw Barbara on FB just yesterday. I plan to be back full time just under the weather a lot d keeps me busy 3 days a week 3 hrs each day. I am feeling better more like the old me so get ready. Love all of you
> Alix, PF. Dawg,, my buddy Andy, I'll be baccccck
> ma



Yes, Barbara is fine.  She is probably just taking a little break.  I've been in touch with her through Facebook as well, Ma.

And Ma, you quit calling the kettle black, getting on MY case to take care - You concentrate on getting better.  I know the d is difficult as many of Tony's bus clients are on it as well.  Love you!

I will probably not be on very much if at all from tomorrow on as TB is on a week of holidays.  We aren't going anywhere (with the estate not being settled, my sister having another surgery Monday and TB's looming layoff the trip to Alberta was cancelled).  Instead we are moving our rooms around so TB doesn't have so much noise above him from the new neighbours when he tries to sleep in the mornings and I get a much larger studio! 

I will check in when I can, but the internet will be down as he rewires for the umpteenth time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will be gone tomorrow afternoon through noon on Saturday...and through the rest of Saturday...sleeping.


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> I suppose we all get busy and forget to check in here we should let others know when we will be mia so I'm checking in slthough I haven't been missed much as I can see
> I do miss those who remember me. see ya guys
> kades



Lovely to see you posting again Kades


----------



## CWS4322

I'll be MIA (lurking--not posting). It is really hard for me to read long posts right now and to focus. Not to mention, I have no appetite. Take care one and all. I will be back--just can't say when.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'll be MIA (lurking--not posting). It is really hard for me to read long posts right now and to focus. Not to mention, I have no appetite. Take care one and all. I will be back--just can't say when.


 
I always miss you when you are'nt here.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'll be MIA (lurking--not posting). It is really hard for me to read long posts right now and to focus. Not to mention, I have no appetite. Take care one and all. I will be back--just can't say when.



What's the matter?


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> I'll be MIA (lurking--not posting). It is really hard for me to read long posts right now and to focus. Not to mention, I have no appetite. Take care one and all. I will be back--just can't say when.



Aw...shucks.  I hope all is ok.  Take care of you.


----------



## pacanis

I coulda sworn I just read three or four posts by CW.
"Lurking not posting" ?
Gee, what's going on?


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I'll be MIA (lurking--not posting). It is really hard for me to read long posts right now and to focus. Not to mention, I have no appetite. Take care one and all. I will be back--just can't say when.



Hope you feel better soon CWS, take care


----------



## LPBeier

Hi Everyone, I am sitting at my computer in my "new" studio/office (just got internet up a few minutes ago), very tired but proud of our efforts this week.  We each have functional rooms (TB is calling his the "man cave"  with computer, television, surround sound, leather love seat and a carpet for Violet of course!) and a cozy bedroom, there is just some more sorting out to do.

It took a lot more work than I thought initially but we cleaned walls, strengthened old bookshelves, etc.  I think it is going to be all worth it.  I now have a cake table, sewing and computer desks, rocker/recliner for crocheting in and a TV I can watch from anywhere!  I have lots of storage for my wool, material, cake supplies!  I will take pictures when it is all finished. 

I should be around more now.

Oh, good news, TB has been given two more months (end of September instead of July 22) before he has to worry about lay-offs.  It still isn't the end, but we can breath a little easier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The whiole apartment is Shrek's man cave...I'm allowed a little room for some of my things...

Glad you got it sorted, LP!  How's the tooth???


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The whiole apartment is Shrek's man cave...I'm allowed a little room for some of my things...
> 
> Glad you got it sorted, LP!  How's the tooth???



Well my room is 1 1/2 times the size of the man cave so I win! 

Oh, yeah, the tooth.  To quote a Philip Phillips song, it is "gone, gone, gone!"  My dentist agreed after 3 abscesses, a root canal and the front chipping off in 8 months, doing another root canal, post and crown is not worth it so he pulled it.  I have one missing on either side of the bottom now, but we will talk options after it heals a little.  Feels so much better!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to see you back Laurie


----------



## Kylie1969

Has anyone seen or heard from Chef Maloney or Cheryl J?

Have not seen either of them for some time now


----------



## babetoo

bet you guys thought i was dead. nope, just many medical problems.seizures seem to be cause of falling. then came all the meds. and their side effects. some were really awful. my son has had some problems, bells palsy. still not recovered. then they thought a blockage in artery. thank goodness it wasn't . my sister is in a really bad way and i think she is trying to die. so as you can see, i have been really involved. not much cooking going on here. have been doing lots of yard work. some sewing will be done next week. knitting to be finished by sept. have missed you all. will visit again when i have more cheerful things to talk about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> bet you guys thought i was dead. nope, just many medical problems.seizures seem to be cause of falling. then came all the meds. and their side effects. some were really awful. my son has had some problems, bells palsy. still not recovered. then they thought a blockage in artery. thank goodness it wasn't . my sister is in a really bad way and i think she is trying to die. so as you can see, i have been really involved. not much cooking going on here. have been doing lots of yard work. some sewing will be done next week. knitting to be finished by sept. have missed you all. will visit again when i have more cheerful things to talk about.



Thanks for letting us know, Babe.  We miss you, too!  Take care, lotsa hugs.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> bet you guys thought i was dead. nope, just many medical problems.seizures seem to be cause of falling. then came all the meds. and their side effects. some were really awful. my son has had some problems, bells palsy. still not recovered. then they thought a blockage in artery. thank goodness it wasn't . my sister is in a really bad way and i think she is trying to die. so as you can see, i have been really involved. not much cooking going on here. have been doing lots of yard work. some sewing will be done next week. knitting to be finished by sept. have missed you all. will visit again when i have more cheerful things to talk about.



babe,

Thanks for the update, it is great to hear from you!

I hope you will be able to spend some time with us or should I say waste some time with us! 

B


----------



## pacanis

Hey, did Bucky say he was going somewhere?


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> bet you guys thought i was dead. nope, just many medical problems.seizures seem to be cause of falling. then came all the meds. and their side effects. some were really awful. my son has had some problems, bells palsy. still not recovered. then they thought a blockage in artery. thank goodness it wasn't . my sister is in a really bad way and i think she is trying to die. so as you can see, i have been really involved. not much cooking going on here. have been doing lots of yard work. some sewing will be done next week. knitting to be finished by sept. have missed you all. will visit again when i have more cheerful things to talk about.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Babe & Family}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Babe, I am so sorry to hear all of this but glad you checked in.  I was just thinking about you today and going to ask if anyone had heard from you.  You take good care of YOU and remember, you don't have to cook anything to hang around here....but it sounds like you have a lot on your "plate".


----------



## Addie

Babe it is such a happy day now that we have heard from you. Sounds like you certainly have had a plate full. I am so glad we have heard from you. Now this time stick around. You don't have to be cooking to be with friends. Like so many of us you do have other interests. I personally love to hear about your sewing projects. Mainly because I am envious. I can find the solution to mend something. But to start with a pattern and become creative? Not me. I know. I can read a Simplicity pattern, and even cut it out with the grain of the fabric. But to get that dang machine to sew straight, it has a mind of its own. So I gave my sewing machine to my son. He get more use out of it then I ever did. 

Keep in touch. We certainly have missed you.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's so good to hear from you, Babetoo.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice to hear from you babetoo


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Hang in there Babe.  Good to hear from you. 

Kylie,  I think with Chef Maloney there was a possible verbal "event" that caused him to desist participating in the group.  Too bad, and I wish he would return as I appreciated his style of humor he brought along with his comments, ideas and recipes.


----------



## bethzaring

babetoo said:


> bet you guys thought i was dead.


 

Hey babe!  So glad you are still among the land of the living!  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Babe! There you are!!! So good to hear from you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

babetoo said:


> bet you guys thought i was dead. nope, just many medical problems.........will visit again when i have more cheerful things to talk about.



You know it's good to see you even when you have nothing but "issues" to mention.  Just knowing you're around makes it all good!  Take care and stop in more often Babe!


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiskadoodle said:


> Kylie,  I think with Chef Maloney there was a possible verbal "event" that caused him to desist participating in the group.  Too bad, and I wish he would return as I appreciated his style of humor he brought along with his comments, ideas and recipes.



Thanks for letting me know Whisk 

That is a shame as he was a wonderful member


----------



## Zhizara

Hey there Babe!  Thanks for the update.  I'm just sorry things aren't better for you.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Somebunny

So glad you checked in Babe!  Been wondering how you were.  We miss you!  Please keep us posted on how things are going with you and your family. Best wishes


----------



## babetoo

thank you all for the kind messages. i will try to pop in, now and again.


----------



## pacanis

No word from Bucky, huh?


----------



## Kylie1969

Has anyone heard from Cheryl J?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

pacanis said:


> No word from Bucky, huh?



It looks like he was last on June 27th. Couldn't find anything saying he was going to be gone but it's possible he just got busy with work or summer activities with his family. I sent him a pm letting him know you were asking about him.


----------



## pacanis

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It looks like he was last on June 27th. Couldn't find anything saying he was going to be gone but it's possible he just got busy with work or summer activities with his family. I sent him a pm letting him know you were asking about him.


 
Thanks. It seems like he bugged out after starting that one thread on somethingoranother


----------



## CWS4322

Where's Snip?


----------



## LPBeier

Snip seems to come and go.  I know often it is because she has trouble with internet, and she also gets busy with her family.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Snip had posted a while back that she's busy with a new catering company she's starting with a friend:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-are-you-doing-73388-632.html#post1269136

I'm guessing we won't be seeing too much of her until she becomes rich and famous!


----------



## vitauta

okay, fun is fun...but now we need you back here.  where in hell are you, bt?  who do you expect is running this place at night with you not here?  who is able to keep up with the lurking, the stalking and dc dumpster diving operations around here in your absence?  we know baseball season is in full swing and all, but you got another team counting on you right here, bt....

p.s. hope you're having a super swell summer, bt!!


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> okay, fun is fun...but now we need you back here.  where in hell are you, bt?  who do you expect is running this place at night with you not here?  who is able to keep up with the lurking, the stalking and dc dumpster diving operations around here in your absence?  we know baseball season is in full swing and all, but you got another team counting on you right here, bt....
> 
> p.s. hope you're having a super swell summer, bt!!



Ditto!


----------



## LPBeier

I have not been around much and am not sure if/when that will change.  I came to a realization that all my computer communities are safe places to be because while you build friendships, they are not face to face so are much easier to deal with.

With all my pain and illnesses I have slipped into a place that I know I need to get out of - Most of my contact with even my local and long time friends and family are through the computer or texting on my phone.  My last encounter going to lunch with two friends (one new and one longtime), didn't go well because I was "trying too hard to fit in".  I need "real" people in my life to get better.  You are all very real to me but all the time I spend talking to you conveniently keeps me from going outside.

The past few days I have spent time at my neighbour's and it was great fun and relaxation.  I did some baking for my MIL and for our other neighbour who is always doing nice things for me.  We went for a day-trip with TB's parents on the long weekend we just had, and I have said yes to teaching some pre-teens cupcake decorating.  

I love you all and still want to be in touch.  This is not an easy decision I hope you all understand it is not you, it is the fact I need to get out of the house and sitting here is a lot easier, specially when I am in pain.

I am still getting post and PM notifications and am using Facebook if you want to be in touch.


Thanks, LP


----------



## CWS4322

LP, I understand. I have had to force myself to get out among people a couple of times a week. Otherwise, I never leave the house. If it weren't for the girls, I probably would go days without going outside. Chickens are, I find, good for me. 

Take care of yourself and do drop in time and again. You have lots of friends here who love you and are there for you--and want to hear about how you're doing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Take care Laurie xxx


----------



## Addie

Laurie I know where you're at. I can find so many excuses not to leave my apartment. And that is not good. So I understand. Today my excuse was a legitimate one. I can't take the scooter out in the rain and it was pouring so hard there were times when you couldn't see through it. Tomorrow hopefully sunshine. Take care and do drop in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take the time you need to find yourself in the outside world again, but don't forget about us hiding in your computer.  Even if you aren't hanging around with us know you'll be in our thoughts, and I hope we'll be in yours.  I know that sometimes the easiest way to limit your DC time is to go cold-turkey.  Take care and I hope we'll see you stop in again sometime.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are leaving Thursday morning for a long weekend.  We'll be back Sunday Afternoon.  I may or may not have access to DC.  Leaving my laptop home and just taking the iPad (SO wants to play WWF and Angry Birds).


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are leaving Thursday morning for a long weekend.  We'll be back Sunday Afternoon.  I may or may not have access to DC.  Leaving my laptop home and just taking the iPad (SO wants to play WWF and Angry Birds).


Have a great trip Andy. You may not have access to your iPad.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, Andy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a safe trip, we'll leave the kitchen light on!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You two have fun now, ya hear?  And behave yourselves.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You two have fun now, ya hear?  And *behave yourselves*.


Spoil sport.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great trip away Andy


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> And behave yourselves.



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a good weekend, Andy!


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking everybody else here must have tagged along with Andy


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking everybody else here must have tagged along with Andy


Or BakeChef.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes BC is gone


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking everybody else here must have tagged along with Andy



I'm back.  Had a good time and now I'm tired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome back Andy!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm back.  Had a good time and now I'm tired.



Extend the vacation. It is Sunday. Take a nap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Extend the vacation. It is Sunday. Take a nap!



That's why he went on vacation, to get away from taking naps...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm back. Had a good time and now I'm tired.


 
Whew, the place wasn't the same without you.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Whew, the place wasn't the same without you.


Were you feeling outnumbered by the ladies?

We really could use a few of our boys to come back:

Uncle Bob
BT
Bolas
Harry
Luca

off the top of my head.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Were you feeling outnumbered by the ladies?
> 
> We really could use a few of our boys to come back:
> 
> Uncle Bob
> BT
> Bolas
> Harry
> Luca
> 
> off the top of my head.



Right. It seems to be just the same women on here most of the time. What's up with that?  Someone scaring people away?


----------



## pacanis

And just to day, while some of our male members have been dropping... ooh, that didn't come out right... 
I have never felt outnumbered by the ladies


----------



## Andy M.

I ain't dropped nuthin'!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> And just to day, while some of our male members have been dropping... ooh, that didn't come out right...
> *I have never felt outnumbered by the ladies*




Glad to hear it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thankfully, Pac has been takin' good care of all us womenfolk, Andy, as has Hoot, Whiska, .40, Rock, Dave, Greg, and any other male that I missed.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Thankfully, Pac has been takin' good care of all us womenfolk, Andy, as has Hoot, Whiska, .40, Rock, Dave, Greg, and any other male that I missed.




Something tells me the "womenfolk" on DC can take care of themselves.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Something tells me the "womenfolk" on DC can take care of themselves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I'm back.  Had a good time and now I'm tired.



Perhaps you need a vacation from your vacation!   Welcome back - hope you had a great time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> And just to day, while some of our male members have been dropping... ooh, that didn't come out right...
> I have never felt outnumbered by the ladies



Admit it.  You enjoy it and would be happy if all the other guys left so you could be king of the harem.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Were you feeling outnumbered by the ladies?
> 
> We really could use a few of our boys to come back:
> 
> Uncle Bob
> BT
> Bolas
> Harry
> Luca
> 
> off the top of my head.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Right. It seems to *be just the same women *on here most of the time. What's up with that?  Someone scaring people away?



Speaking of which, where is Kylie? I don't think she has ever missed a day of posting at least once since she joined. I hope all is good with her.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was wondering about Claire, has anyone heard from her?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Speaking of which, where is Kylie? I don't think she has ever missed a day of posting at least once since she joined. I hope all is good with her.


That is odd. I just checked and her last post was 2013-08-24 at 03h18 EDT. BTW, her avatar is gone. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That is odd. I just checked and her last post was 2013-08-24 at 03h18 EDT. BTW, her avatar is gone. I hope she's okay.


I noticed the other day that it looked like a new member. It was a Stacy02. So I clicked on it to welcome the person. It brought me to Kylie's post. Huh? I tried it with a couple of other posts from Stacy02. Same results. The post in the forum was the very same as the e-mail. So I know it was her. I was going to contact a moderator, but thought better of it. I didn't want to intrude on Kylie if she was having a problem.


----------



## chopper

Kylie is fine, and I have heard from her.  No worries.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Speaking of which, where is Kylie? I don't think she has ever missed a day of posting at least once since she joined. I hope all is good with her.



Don't worry Addie...she is just fine.


----------



## Hoot

We will heading to Va Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sister. See y'all around Monday.


----------



## Addie

Hoot said:


> We will heading to Va Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sister. See y'all around Monday.



Have a nice weekend Hoot. Give the Mrs. a big hug. She deserves it.


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage Hoot. Have a great time.


----------



## MrsLMB

Hoot said:


> We will heading to Va Beach to visit Mrs Hoot's sister. See y'all around Monday.


 
Have a wonderful time .. we will miss you while you are gone !!


----------



## Hoot

Thanks, y'all!
We are still in Va. Having a great time. SIL having a cookout this afternoon...Back home tomorrow.
I was able to hop on the computer here for a bit, but there is along line of folks waiting to use this machine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear it's a fun visit.  Drive safely and catch us up when you get back.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Still kind of wondering what's going on with Kylie. It's been almost two weeks since she last posted on DC.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> Still kind of wondering what's going on with Kylie. It's been almost two weeks since she last posted on DC.



Her and BuckyTom. Did we say or do something to offend them? I wish someone could shed some light on this.


----------



## pacanis

You could easily say half the forum has come up missing. When was the last time .40, DaveSoMD or a handful of the other mods have posted? Let alone the regular joes who are MIA. People are dropping like flies.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have noticed the same thing.

Has anyone heard from justplainbill?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> You could easily say half the forum has come up missing. When was the last time .40, DaveSoMD or a handful of the other mods have posted? Let alone the regular joes who are MIA. People are dropping like flies.





Aunt Bea said:


> I have noticed the same thing.
> 
> Has anyone heard from justplainbill?



You guys know you can go into "Community" (just above the banner ad) and search for a member?  And then you can see when they were last on DC so you don't have to worry?  Well, both forty_ and Dave have looked in on us today and each has posted within the last week or two - they just aren't as chatty as some of us!   justplainbill, however, hasn't logged in to DC since mid-July.  buckytom is the one I'm worried about because he was a member of the Frequent Posters Club and then *poof* - gone.  Hasn't even so much as logged in since 6-27 (I can remember that since it's also my birthday).  He either fell overboard while fishing or got banned because he could get a little..."creative" with some of his comments!   Kylie must have had her log-in setting to "hidden" since she never showed up as being "On" even when a post would appear.  We were on a lot at the same time because, apparently, my body clock is on some other time zone's setting!  Guessing if you're hidden all the time when you log-in it also doesn't show when you last were here because, as far as the system is concerned, you're always here.  Or, maybe, never here...

Okay now.  I hope that helped more than confused?  And I hope I just haven't supposed a lot of misinformation.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I sent a PM to buckytom over a month ago and have had no response.

That is not like him at all.

What's happening to the Great Chefs of DC?


----------



## pacanis

I see what you are saying, CG... about being here but not posting, but most people join forums because they are social, not because they want to be a fly on the wall. Unless of course it's one of those forums that hides its pics from guests, then maybe they will join just to view the pics of whatever they are researching.
I go by posts, not simply logging in or just being here. Twas a time when you had six or so mods/admins regularly posting, which kept things moving along. If someone joined and asked a question they got welcomed and their question answered by mods, which of course is more "welcoming" than having their question only answered by another member who just joined themselves, which I see quite frequently. And then they both disappear shortly thereafter 
Of course, the recent forum glitches doesn't help either. Nobody likes having to repost several times before it takes. And I know Kylie seemed upset because her post count went down after a thread got deleted/closed or something.
Tough to say, but something is going on behind the scenes.

And where the heck has Andy been all day?!


----------



## Addie

You know what Pac, I just now had to hunt up one of my posts to see what my count was. I never look at it. Not one of life's goals for me. To have the most posts on the forum. I didn't even notice when I became a chef. I was quite happy being a line cook. Line cooks get to do all the cooking. And none of the worries of running a kitchen and staff. I hate self imposed competitions. They seem so silly to me. In the same school as wasting your anger when you could expend your energy elsewhere that will do some good. 

Okay, I am off my soapbox.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> You know what Pac, I just now had to hunt up one of my posts to see what my count was. I never look at it. Not one of life's goals for me. To have the most posts on the forum. I didn't even notice when I became a chef. I was quite happy being a line cook. Line cooks get to do all the cooking. And none of the worries of running a kitchen and staff. I hate self imposed competitions. They seem so silly to me. In the same school as wasting your anger when you could expend your energy elsewhere that will do some good.
> 
> Okay, I am off my soapbox.


 
You just said something to get your post count up, huh?
 just kidding of course.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> You just said something to get your post count up, huh?
> just kidding of course.



You know, some people do just that!  

Not sure why, is there a prize or something?


----------



## pacanis

Maybe they are the hoarders of Internet forums. They just want to make sure they have enough posts in case anything happens


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  Hoarders.  That makes sense.

And it doesn't take up quite as much room as newspapers, cats, or pizza boxes.


----------



## LPBeier

Hi everyone,
I just was in doing some clean-up (I have been getting subscription notifications and wanted to cancel that).  I didn't want anyone to think I was lurking.  

Things are changing in the Beier house.  We have adopted a little kitten named "Monkey" and she really is one.  I have started back at the Y, walking in the pool and during the week walk my neighbour's dog to work.  TB's job situation is still shaky.  They do shift picks this coming week - there are 97 shifts and he is number 98.  If no one takes a really lousy retirement package or they don't make another shift, he will be put on casual and lose benefits (but not seniority) as of the end of the month.  My osteoarthritis is progressing at a very fast rate and I have been having more vertigo problems so am not driving.  But I am enjoying my life, learning how to use my new camera, visiting friends I haven't seen for ages and not being tied to the computer so much.

This is my official last post.  My email address should be on my profile, but if not, I will still get PM's and you can send me your address if you want to stay in touch.  I am also on FaceBook as Laurie Beier so you can get me there. I am still there because it is easier to go through everything in a short time.

I will miss all my friends here, but I know leaving is the right thing to do for "ME".  It is probably the first time in my life I have done so and it feels great.  Not that DC wasn't for me, it has been.  I have just found it different in the last while and I needed to focus more on my friends and family here.

Love to you all,
LP

PS I won't see replies here but will by PM or email


----------



## taxlady

We'll miss you here Laurie, but, as you know, I friended you on FB.


----------



## CWS4322

I too am going MIA. I have asked to be unsubbed, for now. Life has thrown me too many curve balls as of late. I have LOVED, LOVED, LOVED being part of this forum. I have learned so much, had so much fun, and made some very good friends. I will miss all of you and hope that everyone continues to play with their food.

I have axed my FB accounts, but you can still reach me by email.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

That's ok CWS.  I am one who will miss you.  And the girls.   You can always come back when it is less hectic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Take your time, CWS, you know we love ya, and we know you'll be back!


----------



## GotGarlic

Take care, CWS. I'll miss you, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're going to miss you around here CW, but you gotta do what you gotta do.  Happy travels and we'll see you the next time our paths cross.


----------



## taxlady

I'll miss your posts, CWS, but I will try to stay in touch.


----------



## Hoot

Take care. We will most certainly miss you.


----------



## pacanis

I haven't poked my head in here lately. Please help me from reading through the pages, but has anyone heard from Chopper lately? I haven't come across any of her posts recently. Maybe he's just at a car show or something.


----------



## taxlady

Her profile says she was here yesterday. Chopper hasn't posted since 8 September.


----------



## Addie

I am having some major 'puter problems. Spike is going to take a look at it tonight. So I won't be on today. And maybe tomorrow or the next day. But eventually I will be back. 

SB, keep at it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Hello!  One or two of you may remember me from last year.   I got busy with life, and as you all know, that happens.  lol.  I also lost my password and just found it again a couple of days ago.  I browsed through this thread and saw that sweet Kylie asked about me.    I'm pretty amazed that I'm still able to log on to my account here after so long! 

Fortunately, life's happenings have been good ones.  I'm still cooking, came out of early retirement to work again in a part time position as a sub teacher and after school day care for little ones, and have a new grandson, Aiden.  He is 6 months old now.  He is grandchild number 6 and I am so blessed with all of them.

So looking forward to getting back into the swing of things with DC - it'll take me a little while to catch up.  haha

I wish nothing but the best for all of you, whether you are actively here, or on hiatus.  Happy cooking!


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> I am having some major 'puter problems. Spike is going to take a look at it tonight. So I won't be on today. And maybe tomorrow or the next day. But eventually I will be back.
> 
> SB, keep at it!



I shall wait for you, Addie. I am sorry of the problems.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Cheryl J said:


> Hello!  One or two of you may remember me from last year.   I got busy with life, and as you all know, that happens.  lol.  I also lost my password and just found it again a couple of days ago.  I browsed through this thread and saw that sweet Kylie asked about me.    I'm pretty amazed that I'm still able to log on to my account here after so long!
> 
> Fortunately, life's happenings have been good ones.  I'm still cooking, came out of early retirement to work again in a part time position as a sub teacher and after school day care for little ones, and have a new grandson, Aiden.  He is 6 months old now.  He is grandchild number 6 and I am so blessed with all of them.
> 
> So looking forward to getting back into the swing of things with DC - it'll take me a little while to catch up.  haha
> 
> I wish nothing but the best for all of you, whether you are actively here, or on hiatus.  Happy cooking!



Happy cooking to you also! I am very happy that your life is very good. 

And the best to you, also!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, CatPat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Cheryl!  Bout time you checked in.  Welcome back.


----------



## Hoot

Welcome back, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Hoot and Princess.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Cheryl!  We missed ya!


----------



## Somebunny

Glad to see you back Cheryl!  We seem to be losing folks left, right and center, so welcome back!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Dawg, and Somebunny.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If I'm going to get out the door on Tuesday for our FL vacation I first have to quit coming around here.  Try as I might to limit my time, once sucked in I'm here for a while.  You guys are just too much fun to read!  Anyway, including drive time, a week at our spot, and a few extra days visiting our nieces and nephew-in-law, it will be a couple weeks before I'll show up again regularly.  Might tempt you all with a purdy picture here and there though.  After all, I've drooled over some of your food-and-vacay photos for a while!

See you the week before Turkey Day!


----------



## pacanis

I hope the weather is everything you expect, CG.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great vacation, CG.  Where in FL?


----------



## Zhizara

Have a great vacation, CG! We'll be here waiting when you come home, to hear about the vacation, and keeping our fingers crossed that you'll bring lots of pix back for us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun CG and Mr.CG...drive safe and don't think about us, too much.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great vacation CG.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a great vacay, CookingGoddess!  Hope to see pics.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Greetings from Fort Myers Beach all!  Thought I'd give a glance to a few threads while I'm here answering a PM - tinlizzy and I are meeting up for brunch on Tuesday!  This should be fun. 

Weather's good.  Cloudier than expected, but at least it keeps the heat down.  Temps running in the low 80s, so we've been riding along with the sunroof fully open.  Two old people having fun.   Had water dinners tonight - huge gulf shrimp (half-dollar size!) po-boy for me and fried mullet for Himself.  On the hunt  at the dock fish stores for fish to grill and some smoked mullet tomorrow.

I've taken only one pic so far!   It was of Jet Blue Park, spring training facility of the Boston Red Sox.  Sorry Andy, but it seems like they don't recognize the World Series winners...not a banner or sign anywhere, save the park name and the usual logo pair of red socks on the entrance post.


----------



## pacanis

Hi CG.

Maybe the training facility will put something up when the team comes down for training.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, CG! So cool you're meeting up with tinlizzie! My grandparents used to live in Fort Myers and we used to trailer our sailboat down from Michigan during Christmas break. Love the banyan trees! Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Greetings from Fort Myers Beach all!  Thought I'd give a glance to a few threads while I'm here answering a PM - tinlizzy and I are meeting up for brunch on Tuesday!  This should be fun.
> 
> Weather's good.  Cloudier than expected, but at least it keeps the heat down.  Temps running in the low 80s, so we've been riding along with the sunroof fully open.  Two old people having fun.   Had water dinners tonight - huge gulf shrimp (half-dollar size!) po-boy for me and fried mullet for Himself.  On the hunt  at the dock fish stores for fish to grill and some smoked mullet tomorrow.
> 
> I've taken only one pic so far!   It was of Jet Blue Park, spring training facility of the Boston Red Sox.  Sorry Andy, but it seems like they don't recognize the World Series winners...not a banner or sign anywhere, save the park name and the usual logo pair of red socks on the entrance post.



Hey CG!!!  Was hoping you made it.  Glad you are having fun. Give Lizzie hugs from me.  

I'm off to Helena for four days, driving up this afternoon and coming back Thursday.  Taking the laptop with me.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Hi CG.
> 
> Maybe the training facility will put something up when the team comes down for training.



It won't be the town. Florida has its own baseball team. They only like the Red Sox when the team brings money into the local economy.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey CG!!!  Was hoping you made it.  Glad you are having fun. Give Lizzie hugs from me.


+1


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm off to Helena for four days, driving up this afternoon and coming back Thursday.  Taking the laptop with me.


PF, I hope enjoy your four days in Helena.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

See you all in a week. We're off to Cuba very very early tomorrow morning.
The airport shuttle is coming to collect us at 2am. Ouch.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Have fun .  Send postcards everybody.


----------



## Addie

Everybody is leaving town but me. I want to go too.


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Rocket. Take pix of the food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> PF, I hope enjoy your four days in Helena.



Here in Helena, got the laptop connected first  Waiting for my co-worker to be ready for dinner.  I think I will do an hour on the treadmill to pass the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey CG!!!  Was hoping you made it.  Glad you are having fun. Give Lizzie hugs from me.
> 
> I'm off to Helena for four days, driving up this afternoon and coming back Thursday.  Taking the laptop with me.


Um, since this is the first time I'm meeting Lizzie a hug might be awkward?    At the very least I will let her know you sent one her way.  

And have some fun in Helena while you're there.  All work and no play, yadayadayada!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> It won't be the town. Florida has its own baseball team. They only like the Red Sox when the team brings money into the local economy.


Florida actually has two baseball teams, but they are 120 and almost 150 miles away from JetBlue Park.  Hardly in the same ballpark, so to speak.   Figured the park might have had something.  Guess they're kinda blasé what with 3 in a decade.  Ho-hum...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> See you all in a week. We're off to Cuba very very early tomorrow morning.
> The airport shuttle is coming to collect us at 2am. Ouch.



*yawn*  Hope you have/had a good flight!  Wave when you fly over FL.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Hola a todos. We're back from our trip. 
As soon as I get the pictures sorted out I'll post a few.


----------



## taxlady

Welcome back Rocket. We're looking forward to the pix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Home again, home again.  Got back late Wednesday, still crawling out from under laundry and bill-paying, et al.  Took almost no pictures, might find one or two to throw in the Random Photo thread but don't hold your breathe.  All I know is the best part about getting back home is my own bed.  *sigh*


----------



## Somebunny

Welcome back CG!  We've missed you!  Hope you had a great time. Yes, isn't it wonderful to climb into your own bed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi CG!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Good to see you back, CG!


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, Rocket and CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the welcomes.  I'll be gone again soon enough when we go to OH to spend Christmas and such with our kids! 



Somebunny said:


> ...Yes, isn't it wonderful to climb into your own bed?



My own bed.  My own bathroom.  Although I wish I could have brought the water pressure back from anywhere we stayed on the road.  We have low pressure (26 PSI) and have never bothered to install a booster pump.  Now the shower diverter valve in the tub is leaking so bad I'll have to lay under the faucet to take a shower...or use Himself's shower stall.  ewww!


----------



## vitauta

well good, goddess is back, and just in time for thanksgiving, too!  (hiya, cg)   but, where is harry?  we finally got cg all squared away, and now harry is missing!  help....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ....(hiya, cg) ....



Hi vit!


----------



## LPBeier

I came back yesterday because of the sad news regarding a dear friend. I was not intending to post more, but I realized something. I left because my illness was getting the best of me and I couldn't give as much to this place as I wanted. My hands won't type sometimes, my voice doesn't always work with the voice rec software and in a pain flare I can't even think sometimes.

Kadesma was here in the good and the bad. We all have good memories of how she has inspired us. 

So I will be here sometimes and will disappear without notice, but don't worry. I am dealing with a lot of pain and adapting to decreasing abilities but am handling it well. 

But it is definitely easier in the company of friends ... in person or virtual.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well LB, you know we think often of you whether your here or not!  And we all love ya whether you're here or not.  So come around when you can, but know you're still "here" even when you're not.

And...I think you could use one of these:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I came back yesterday because of the sad news regarding a dear friend. I was not intending to post more, but I realized something. I left because my illness was getting the best of me and I couldn't give as much to this place as I wanted. My hands won't type sometimes, my voice doesn't always work with the voice rec software and in a pain flare I can't even think sometimes.
> 
> Kadesma was here in the good and the bad. We all have good memories of how she has inspired us.
> 
> So I will be here sometimes and will disappear without notice, but don't worry. I am dealing with a lot of pain and adapting to decreasing abilities but am handling it well.
> 
> But it is definitely easier in the company of friends ... in person or virtual.



Welcome back, LP.  Love you bunches, but you knew that already.  Chin up and move forward, it's all we can do, but the support of friends is what we need for that little shove in the right direction.  Our Ma knew that!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I came back yesterday because of the sad news regarding a dear friend. I was not intending to post more, but I realized something. I left because my illness was getting the best of me and I couldn't give as much to this place as I wanted. My hands won't type sometimes, my voice doesn't always work with the voice rec software and in a pain flare I can't even think sometimes.
> 
> Kadesma was here in the good and the bad. We all have good memories of how she has inspired us.
> 
> So I will be here sometimes and will disappear without notice, but don't worry. I am dealing with a lot of pain and adapting to decreasing abilities but am handling it well.
> 
> But it is definitely easier in the company of friends ... in person or virtual.



Glad to see you back, Laurie  With the neuropathy in my feet, I've been adapting to decreasing abilities, too. It's not easy, I know. We will always love to see whatever you can contribute when you are able


----------



## taxlady

Good to see you Laurie


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> I came back yesterday because of the sad news regarding a dear friend. I was not intending to post more, but I realized something. I left because my illness was getting the best of me and I couldn't give as much to this place as I wanted. My hands won't type sometimes, my voice doesn't always work with the voice rec software and in a pain flare I can't even think sometimes.
> 
> Kadesma was here in the good and the bad. We all have good memories of how she has inspired us.
> 
> So I will be here sometimes and will disappear without notice, but don't worry. I am dealing with a lot of pain and adapting to decreasing abilities but am handling it well.
> 
> But it is definitely easier in the company of friends ... in person or virtual.



Okay what did I miss about Ma?

Good to see you on here LP!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Hi, Laurie.  I'm glad you dropped in.  I miss you here all the time.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone.  I do feel loved.  And I know I am not the only one here with challenges...that makes it better because we can support each other.  Ma taught me that and I should have listened better.

 GG, I am sorry about your feet problems.  We don't realize how much we use our hands and feet until we can't.  

 Well I am off to my pool therapy and will probably rest most of the day.  Just found out my HandyDART driver is none other than TB  My regular driver is out sick.  I have a new van (thanks to Dad's estate) that makes driving and getting in and out easier, however, when I go to the pool or physio I am tired after and don't feel safe driving.

 Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This should be the last thread I'll get to play in for a while.  As in "next year" while.  We're figuring on getting out of here sometime Friday, noon-ish, but only if I finish what I need to do before we leave!  Our daughter doesn't have internet at home, and our cell phones now have measured data service, so I'll probably be "dark" the entire time.  Besides, I don't get to spend time with the kids enough so I'm going to suck up every precious minute while we're there. 

Y'all here have a great time during the holidays with those you love.  And even those you don't love - this is probably the ONLY time of year you have to put up with them.


----------



## LPBeier

I will miss you CG, as I am sure others will too.

Take care and have a safe journey there and back.  Love the stuffing out of those grandkids and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, CG!  Glad you get to see the kids!


----------



## jabbur

Safe travels CG!  Hope you're ready for snow!  Enjoy your kids and grands while you can. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage CG. Have a great and safe time. Happy Holidays.


----------



## tinlizzie

CG, don't pick up any bad habits down there in Ohioland.  And please get there safe 'n sound.


----------



## MrsLMB

Perfect ... I'm happy that you are spending the holidays with family and friends and you won't need to worry about the furry ones.

Have a safe and wonderful trip .. see ya next year !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bye, CG!  Have fun!  Be safe!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm Ba-ack!  But only while I finish stuffing supper into my mouth.

Um, I don't HAVE "grandkids" guys.  At least none that either of my almost-33-year-old kids have told us about.   Do YOU guys all know something we don't? 

For the record, I have two kids, a son and a daughter, who are twins. Anyone I might have mentioned beyond our two kids are all bonuses!

One thing you guys all got right - I'm gonna enjoy my time spent with our two adult children.   Thanks so much for the well-wishes and friendly send-off.  I'll miss you all too.  As in, if we're hanging around a place with free Wi-Fi don't be surprised if I pop in.


----------



## Somebunny

I will miss ya CG!  Have a great holiday!  Starbucks has free Wi-Fi.......just saying........ ;-)


----------



## Harry Cobean

been told off enough times for going awol,awww c'mon,it was only twice!!
righto,bucket,spade & budgie smugglers packed,i'm off up the coast for a few days r&r.on second thoughts,no budgie smugglers.it is the coast.it is north wales.it is january.it is bleedin' freezin'!!see ya soon,play nice!!


----------



## Somebunny

Have fun Harry!  "Budgie smugglers"?


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Have fun Harry!  "Budgie smugglers"?


What Somebunny said.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Somebunny said:


> Have fun Harry!  "Budgie smugglers"?





taxlady said:


> What Somebunny said.




Budgie Smuggler = Speedo-style swimwear


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Budgie Smuggler = Speedo-style swimwear


Oh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okie Dokie...off to the races.  See you tomorrow night.  When I get back, I will have a "Body by daVinci"!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okie Dokie...off to the races.  See you tomorrow night.  When I get back, I will have a "Body by daVinci"!!!



Just for you PF. Plenty of angels to watch over your.


EVENING PRAYER (WHEN AT NIGHT I GO TO SLEEP)
From "Hänsel & Gretel"
(Engelbert Humperdinck)

When at night I go to sleep
Fourteen angels watch do keep
Two my head are guarding
Two my feet are guiding
Two are on my right hand
Two are on my left hand
Two who warmly cover
Two who o’er me hover
Two to whom ’tis given
To guide my steps to heaven

Sleeping sofly, then it seems
Heaven enters in my dreams;
Angels hover round me,
Whisp'ring they have found me;
Two are sweetly singing,
Two are garlands bringing,
Strewing me with roses
As my soul reposes.
God will not forsake me
When dawn at last will wake me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek brought me my laptop.  They started out robotic and had to switch to open.  I will be in the hospital a couple extra days.  Decided since it was more than an overnighter, I may as well have my 'puter.  Thanks folks. I'll be back on when Shrek leaves for the night.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek brought me my laptop.  They started out robotic and had to switch to open.  I will be in the hospital a couple extra days.  Decided since it was more than an overnighter, I may as well have my 'puter.  Thanks folks. I'll be back on when Shrek leaves for the night.



Same thing happened to me when I had my gallbladder out. Well, they started with laparascopic and then had to open. Otherwise, all went well for you, yes? I hope Shrek brings you some good eats  Take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

thanks GG  I am eating okay, but starting to doze off


----------



## vitauta

so good to hear from you, pf!  staying that extra time in the hospital will work in your favor, you will see.  you will be closely monitored as can best be done inpatient.  they can manage your pain with more effective drugs, and help guide your activities better than you could do for yourself right now.  you will be home and in your own bed soon enough, sweetie.  make the most of 'room service' while you've got it.  get your rest, now....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

thanks vit


----------



## Andy M.

So now you have a scar.  Cool.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  PF!  Oh, Sweetie, great to hear from you, but shouldn't this be over by now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> So now you have a scar.  Cool.




3 little ones (1 inch) and one about 6 inches at the bikini line.  The larger one wiped out 2 more little ones.  I've got two IV lines and more lines coming out of me than a writing tablet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> thanks GG  I am eating okay, but starting to doze off



Dozing off happens to the best of us. Welcome "home". ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  PF!  Oh, Sweetie, great to hear from you, but shouldn't this be over by now?



_it is almost over_...just healing left


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _it is almost over_...just healing left


Yay!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> it is almost over...just healing left



Whew!  Sounds like the surgery went well?  {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  PF!  Oh, Sweetie, great to hear from you, but shouldn't this be over by now?





Dawgluver said:


> Whew!  Sounds like the surgery went well?  {{{{hugs}}}}



Yes, it went well, but lasted three hours instead of 1 and will be in the hospital' longer than planned.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, it went well, but lasted three hours instead of 1 and will be in the hospital' longer than planned.



When will you get the results of the biopsy report? I get so impatient when I am in the hospital. I just want to get out of there and get home into my own bed. So don't be like me. Behave and get well real soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When will you get the results of the biopsy report? I get so impatient when I am in the hospital. I just want to get out of there and get home into my own bed. So don't be like me. Behave and get well real soon.



I got the biopsy report weeks ago.  It was ovarian cancer.  It's gone now!!


----------



## vitauta

OMG girl, what you have been keeping under wraps!  what a huge relief!  here's a song i think fits you perfectly.  (you may want to spend some time soaring before you do much walking, anyways) 

Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band Free Encouragement eCards | 123 Greetings


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 3 little ones (1 inch) and one about 6 inches at the bikini line.  The larger one wiped out 2 more little ones.  I've got two IV lines and more lines coming out of me than a writing tablet.



Recount - 5 little ones and 1 big.  Just did 2 laps around the unit. waiting to get sleepy again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> OMG girl, what you have been keeping under wraps!  what a huge relief!  here's a song i think fits you perfectly.  (you may want to spend some time soaring before you do much walking, anyways)
> 
> Fly Like An Eagle Steve Miller Band Free Encouragement eCards | 123 Greetings




Love Steve Miller Band.  Thanks, Vit!     I thought had mentioned the cancer part, I was so excited about no chemo.


----------



## vitauta

good grief, pf!  they must have given you amphetamines instead of ambien tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, I don't sleep well in the hospital...too much going on.  I'll drift off soon.


----------



## vitauta

now don't go popping your stitches, with all that cruising you've been doing....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, being good and not arguing too much and only walking when I have help.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, being good and not arguing too much and only walking when I have help.




good girl.  they may have to send you home just so that you can get a good night's sleep, pf....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got the biopsy report weeks ago.  It was ovarian cancer.  It's gone now!!



You cannot imagine how I love to hear good news like that. No babies for you! You are just destined to take care of your present baby, Shrek!  

My daughter is scheduled for a full MRI in February. They will either stop her chemo or intensify it to increasing her dosages. Her last MRI showed the tumor was finally shrinking. 

Glad to hear you are doing some walking. Hang on to those railings! Boring, being in a hospital. That's why I always insist that I bring my pink bag with me even when it is by ambulance. It holds my needlework along with my sugar and S&P containers. 

All that snow you have been hankering for these past months, we are getting in piles and piles here in Boston. I would gladly send you some if I could!


----------



## tinlizzie

Got lotsa pennies saved up, PF?  You'll have lotsa time to put your 2 cents in on lotsa DC threads while you recuperate.  See us all smiling?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mods are already tired of me...LOL!!!

Addie, there's been no chance for babies for a loooooong time


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mods are already tired of me...LOL!!!
> 
> Addie, there's been no chance for babies for a loooooong time



One of the things I hate the most is too much company that piles into the room and stays too long. I always feel like I have to entertain them. When they leave, I am exhausted. So my kids know, come with a large DD coffee in hand, drop it off and leave. As long as I can talk to you I am all right. If anything happens, the hospital will call.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heh!  Shrek has been here a couple times yesterday, waiting for him to come in this morning.  One of the nurses at work came in and brought me some pink amd white roses.  Just staff in and out this morning.  There's quite the breeze coming off the window, may need a blanket soon.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mods are already tired of me...LOL!!!



I'm not!

I'm so glad you're back here so soon!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

This is probably the first MIA where the MP Participates while missing.  Missing much of the action. Not Much.  

 I wonder if they have cable in hotels/ erhm hospitals these days.  Yes, I know it's no picnic, just I hope you, PF, make out like it is and that you  take advantage of Room Service,  are getting a little rest and a whole lot of recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm not!
> 
> I'm so glad you're back here so soon!



See!  I caught me a Mod!!!  Use the right bait!

Thanks, Z, I'm glad I'm here too!  I think I may get sprung tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

Whiskadoodle said:


> This is probably the first MIA where the MP Participates while missing.  Missing much of the action. Not Much.
> 
> I wonder if they have cable in hotels/ erhm hospitals these days.  Yes, I know it's no picnic, just I hope you, PF, make out like it is and that you  take advantage of Room Service,  are getting a little rest and a whole lot of recovery.



The hospitals I'm familiar with all have free wifi for patients and visitors.


----------



## Zhizara

Tomorrow!  Poor Shrek.  

Please don't overdo.  Who's cooking?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> This is probably the first MIA where the MP Participates while missing.  Missing much of the action. Not Much.
> 
> I wonder if they have cable in hotels/ erhm hospitals these days.  Yes, I know it's no picnic, just I hope you, PF, make out like it is and that you  take advantage of Room Service,  are getting a little rest and a whole lot of recovery.



Yes, cable...but none of the really good channels.  Whatever I want to eat delivered...need to get myself horizontal soon, though.  Been sitting up too much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> The hospitals I'm familiar with all have free wifi for patients and visitors.



Yep, free wifi!  Slow wifi!



Zhizara said:


> Tomorrow!  Poor Shrek.
> 
> Please don't overdo.  Who's cooking?




Shrek is cooking, I'm resting.


----------



## Zhizara

Good!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mods are already tired of me...LOL!!!


 WE ARE NOT!!!  

Just happy to have you back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm home and going to bed.  Rough night and I didn't sleep well at the hospital anyway.  But, I am fine, just tired!  Back later!

I caught two mods.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so glad all went well, and you're home safe in your bed. They say the most dangerous place to be is in a hospital, and I believe it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, PF!


----------



## cara

welcome back, PF ;o)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Ladies.  A couple hours in my own bed and I feel 100% better than I did this morning.  No driving for two weeks...yoiks!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  A couple hours in my own bed and I feel 100% better than I did this morning.  No driving for two weeks...yoiks!


w00t!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  A couple hours in my own bed and I feel 100% better than I did this morning.  No driving for two weeks...yoiks!



 From all of us.  And you are going to feel betterer and betterer each day!


----------



## cara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  A couple hours in my own bed and I feel 100% better than I did this morning.  No driving for two weeks...yoiks!



so you have lots of time to spend here


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> so you have lots of time to spend here



Well, I do have two online courses to finish up.  Once I knew I was having surgery I put them off, knowing I would need the distraction.  Need to make an appointment for new glasses.  And Shrek will be 68 this month.  Need something special for him.

I'm hoping to be busy enough I don't think about going back to work early.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bet Shrek was happy to have you under the same roof he was! Glad you're back home.  

We're in our home now too. :'( Sure was good to spend Christmas with our two,  but parting is sorrow. Shakespeare was wrong about the "sweet" part. 

Got in at 5AM. Himself wanted to stop to eat 3 times. The car needed gas only once..and it was doing the"heavy" lifting. ;-) 

Hey PF, looks like neither one of us got the hang of "missing" in MIA". :-D


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bet Shrek was happy to have you under the same roof he was! Glad you're back home.
> 
> We're in our home now too. :'( Sure was good to spend Christmas with our two,  but parting is sorrow. Shakespeare was wrong about the "sweet" part.
> 
> Got in at 5AM. Himself wanted to stop to eat 3 times. The car needed gas only once..and it was doing the"heavy" lifting. ;-)
> 
> Hey PF, looks like neither one of us got the hang of "missing" in MIA". :-D



If it had just been overnight in the hospital, I could have stayed missing.  Having the 'puter made the time pass a bit better and also helped my time sense while being drugged up.

Glad you are home and I can stop worrying about you on the highways.  Shrek is very happy I am home, he doesn't have to visit in the hospital.  He is very uncomfortable in the hospital.

I had to tell him today, to let me do those things I can do.  He's fast getting tired of weighing things so I can tell if I can pick them up.  I can't lift over 10 pounds for 2 weeks.  LOL!  the doctor was very accommodating in listing tasks I can't do and for extended periods of time...like washing dishes and vacuuming.  

Okay, I have to keep the laughing to a minimum or I'll pop a stitch.


----------



## LPBeier

PF and CG, glad to have you both back.


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> PF and CG, glad to have you both back.



You said it, LP.  Hear!  Hear!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anybody heard from tinlizzie?

I haven't seen her in a few days, I hope all is well!


----------



## tinlizzie

Hi, Bea - Yes, all is well down here in opposite-season land.  Winter is our busy season, and the outdoors calls early and often.  You frosty guys keep your trowels and fertilizer handy -- your day is not far away.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Hi, Bea - Yes, all is well down here in opposite-season land.  Winter is our busy season, and the outdoors calls early and often.  You frosty guys keep your trowels and fertilizer handy -- your day is not far away.



I'm glad you are out and about, I get nervous when people sort of disappear!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad you are out and about, I get nervous when people sort of disappear!



+1!  Good to hear from you, TL!


----------



## vitauta

not to be snarky, or jealous, or nothing, i'd just like to know...what does a body gotta do to get noticed around this joint, anyways?  some folks, they's  gone no more'n a day or two, you folks out beating the bushes, organizing search parties and whathaveyou....me, i's be away from dc many a moon with nary a soul noticing, not payin' no mind at'all.... what's a girl gotta do??

*miss tinlizzie, no aspersions on you, honey, or none o' them others, neither. just sayin'....


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> not to be snarky, or jealous, or nothing, i'd just like to know...what does a body gotta do to get noticed around this joint, anyways? some folks, they's gone no more'n a day or two, you folks out beating the bushes, organizing search parties and whathaveyou....me, i's be away from dc many a moon with nary a soul noticing, not payin' no mind at'all.... what's a girl gotta do??
> 
> *miss tinlizzie, no aspersions on you, honey, or none o' them others, neither. just sayin'....


Actually, Vita, honest to goodness I was going to ask today to see if anyone has heard from you. You are so good asking after others. I am not around every day Smoot is hard to know who is or isn't here, but you are on my radar!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A lot of it has to do with if someone was expecting a response to a post from you and your posting history.  If you usually go several days without posting, no one will be up in arms.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Vit, honey!  I swear you'd just posted about AI, and that I see you almost all the time!  We would never neglect you!


----------



## Andy M.

Also, if you don't post alot, your absence is not as obvious by contrast.  

It's not because we don't care.


----------



## vitauta

aw shucks, thankee everbody. here i am, like jaqueline bissett, at long last being acknowledged, standing up here unprepared, no gracious acceptance speech written.  i wanta thank you all proper, but all's coming to mind is these f, h and s bombs, and i can't very well be letting them loose here, can i?  y'all know who you are, and where y'all can go... )


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> aw shucks, thankee everbody. here i am, like jaqueline bissett, at long last being acknowledged, standing up here unprepared, no gracious acceptance speech written.  i wanta thank you all proper, but all's coming to mind is these f, h and s bombs, and i can't very well be letting them loose here, can i?  y'all know who you are, and where y'all can go... )



So how are you? Just  to let you know we care.


----------



## vitauta

ha,ha, ha...okay, okay, for those of you who don't know me so well, these last couple of posts were just me, gettin' my fun on.  JK, jk, haha.  vit thinks she's funny, been told all her life every single day, that she's NOT funny, not funny at all.  but she doesn't believe anybody, keeps right on telling her lame jokes and laughing herself silly in the corner....she still wonders why nobody gets her hilarious offbeat humor.  c'mon, i saw that.  i see you want to smile, don't you...


----------



## pacanis

I *thought* maybe you were posting less, but there's a lot of threads I don't visit, so couldn't be sure, but since you are here... I am loving that SFB morning blend. Good stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Anybody heard from Hoot lately?

Oh, and how about Vit?


----------



## Andy M.

*Going To Aruba!*

Time for our annual trek to the beautiful island of Aruba.  We are leaving Sunday morning the 26th and returning on Sunday Feb. 9th.  Two lovely weeks in the sun.  I can't wait!

I'll have my laptop and SO her iPad so we'll be in touch with the world.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Anybody heard from Hoot lately?
> 
> Oh, and how about Vit?


Nope, Hoot's stats say his last activity was 13 January. Vit seems to be here right now.

Harry's stats say his last activity was 1 January.

I sure hope our "boys" are okay.


----------



## pacanis

Hoot doesn't seem to be around as much as he was for sure, but I thought Vit just posted in the heart attack thread.
And Harry??? Beats me. Was he going "on holiday"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Time for our annual trek to the beautiful island of Aruba.  We are leaving Sunday morning the 26th and returning on Sunday Feb. 9th.  Two lovely weeks in the sun.  I can't wait!
> 
> I'll have my laptop and SO her iPad so we'll be in touch with the world.



Have fun Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have fun Andy!



Thanks, PF.  We've been going yearly since 2000.  Started with our timeshare in 2001.  It never gets old.  The people we see every year get older...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you enjoy sand and sun, sounds like the best vacation to take.    I like mountains and lakes!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, PF. We've been going yearly since 2000. Started with our timeshare in 2001. It never gets old. The people we see every year get older...


 
Obviously a one way street


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Obviously a one way street




Sadly.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you enjoy sand and sun, sounds like the best vacation to take.    I like mountains and lakes!




After being bundled up in multiple pieces of heavy clothing so you don't have to crank up the heat too much ($$$), spending my days wearing just a swim suit and an occasional T-Shirt is a very welcome situation.


----------



## vitauta

enjoy your sun-drenched days in aruba, andy. you are so lucky to be to escaping to the tropics, especially at a time like this when many of us are stuck in a wicked and seemingly stalled, deep freeze. we look forward to frequent beachside and tableside reports....

where's our joisey boy?  his guvna's in trouble!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, have a great time. I would be jealous but will be booking our fall cruise to Alaska today!


----------



## Dawgluver

That sounds wonderful, Andy!  It's so nice to have found a place you love and look forward to!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ... It never gets old.  The people we see every year get older...


And yet you don't!  Hope you guys have a great vacation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Andy, have a great time. I would be jealous but will be booking our fall cruise to Alaska today!



I'm happy for you guys! You know we'll want pictures when you get back, right?


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> And yet you don't!  Hope you guys have a great vacation.



IF only...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> Nope, Hoot's stats say his last activity was 13 January. Vit seems to be here right now.
> 
> Harry's stats say his last activity was 1 January.
> 
> I sure hope our "boys" are okay.



Harry mentioned something about "the coast" and not taking his "budgie smuggler" because it was too cold. He said he'd be gone for a few days but what he thinks of as a few days is anyones guess.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy.....have a wonderful time in Aruba!  Hope to see pics of your trip.


----------



## CatPat

Where's Harry and Hoot? Harry's posts are worse than Papa's English but I do like him so very much! I like reading challenges.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

Harry said around Christmas that he was going someplace warm for a while in January. I'm thinking the Caribbean  

If I recall correctly, Hoot got a part-time teaching job at his local community college. I imagine that's keeping him busy, although I would have thought he's snowed in today.


----------



## CharlieD

I'm not missing. But I am away. Love Miami.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kayelle

Harry said he was going to the cold and blustery shore in Wales because he likes it there in Winter. I bet he is now thinking he'd like to be in the Caribbean with Andy.
I don't know about Hoot, but miss him too!

Edit: I found Harry's post from the first of Jan. At least I think that's what he said. lol



Harry Cobean said:


> been told off enough times for going awol,awww c'mon,it was only twice!!
> righto,bucket,spade & budgie smugglers packed,i'm off up the coast  for a few days r&r.on second thoughts,no budgie smugglers.it is the  coast.it is north wales.it is january.it is bleedin' freezin'!!see ya soon,play nice!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Harry said he was going to the cold and blustery shore in Wales because he likes it there in Winter. I bet he is now thinking he'd like to be in the Caribbean with Andy.
> I don't know about Hoot, but miss him too!
> 
> Edit: I found Harry's post from the first of Jan. At least I think that's what he said. lol



I guess it's me who wants to go to the Caribbean


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I guess it's me who wants to go to the Caribbean



Not just you, GG!


----------



## vitauta

bt, "OLY OLY OXEN FREE"!  c'mon home, man, it's time.  we miss you....


----------



## CatPat

*Away In July And August*

I will be away for a month of July 6 to August 2. 

I never knew I would be needed in two places, but this is what it is. DA will have a nice nurse taking care of her and living in my Bilge, and Gwen will be here spending the nights upstairs in the guest room.

I know I must go to see of Catina II and Carl will go with me. Laki is afraid of boats and she won't go with me. But she has promised to help DA while I'm away and I am so grateful to her.

I owe so very much to my parents and with this new boat, I must be there. The Gizzi and the other crew have said they want to see me. I love all of them, so you see, I must go.

We do have satellite Internet in our Constanta home so I will try to keep in touch. I may not have much time and I ask that you all forgive me if I'm not here very much?

This will be a very busy visit, for Carl and I will be very busy with the boat. She will be going through her sea trials and I will be learning to drive her.

He won't be doing much. I just hope he doesn't barf too much. That would be terribly annoying. He will be stationed on the deck.

Let's see how much he loves me after this, yes? Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I decided I would put this here instead of "What Are You Doing" because I"M BACK!! 

The surgery was a total success and while I am feeling pain now, it is not the pain associated with the gallbladder, just surgery pain and I can handle that.  I am coughing a lot but that is my asthma from the anesthetic and it should go soon.  I would have posted sooner but fell asleep.

In a couple of days I should be back to just dealing with chronic pain - is it weird to say "What a relief?"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm happy that things went to well for you LP! As long as you can manage your pain it's all good, right?


----------



## vitauta

that is good news, lp, glad to hear it!  was it a laparoscopic surgery that you had, or the full-blown procedure? and now, on to a recovery that's swift and problem-free.


----------



## Andy M.

Great news!  That must be a big relief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay! LP!!!!!   Glad to know it went well!  Hugs!


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> that is good news, lp, glad to hear it! was it a laparoscopic surgery that you had, or the full-blown procedure? and now, on to a recovery that's swift and problem-free.


They were able to do laparoscopic which is way better! 

What's great about recovery?  TB is taking over animal feeding, dishwasher, litter box and anything else that is chore-like and bendy! I wonder how long I can string this out, he is off until next Thursday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> They were able to do laparoscopic which is way better!
> 
> What's great about recovery?  TB is taking over animal feeding, dishwasher, litter box and anything else that is chore-like and bendy! I wonder how long I can string this out, he is off until next Thursday.



Well...you have till next Thursday...

I still have a 10 pound weight restriction...for another week and a half.  Kinda fun asking others to pick things up for me.  I have chocolates and doggie treats in my pockets.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well...you have till next Thursday...
> 
> I still have a 10 pound weight restriction...for another week and a half. Kinda fun asking others to pick things up for me. I have chocolates and doggie treats in my pockets.


 
Oh, he will be watching me like a hawk to see when I am doing better 

Don't need the dog treats - Violet and Monkey are quite happy with "Mom" dropping even more food scraps than usual. I just have to make sure they are safe scraps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm handing treats out at work...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> I decided I would put this here instead of "What Are You Doing" because I"M BACK!!
> 
> The surgery was a total success and while I am feeling pain now, it is not the pain associated with the gallbladder, just surgery pain and I can handle that. I am coughing a lot but that is my asthma from the anesthetic and it should go soon. I would have posted sooner but fell asleep.
> 
> In a couple of days I should be back to just dealing with chronic pain - is it weird to say "What a relief?"


 
It's good to hear that everything went well LP. Let's hope for a quick recovery.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, LP!  So happy for you, and so hoping for your speedy recovery!


----------



## taxlady

LP, good to have you back, in better shape.


----------



## CatPat

Oh she's back! How wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Whiskadoodle

LP,  that's pretty spiffy.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm handing treats out at work...


 
I knew that!

Did I tell you that once I am all better and we get all the reno's done I am going to volunteer at the home where Dad was to transition from hospital to home?  Violet has been approved to be a visitor dog.  When I used to take here to see Dad, other residence loved her.  It has taken me this long because of my health, and also because of how memories of the last few weeks there before he passed away.

But they called me last week and I hope to start in March.  Violet will love it - she is a real people dog.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone for the good wishes.  Wow, I was only gone a day! 

But seriously, your concern is appreciated.  I am feeling not to bad today at all.  I can't open the sliding door to let Violet in and out and TB is looking after most chores, but I am moving around a bit between rests.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I knew that!
> 
> Did I tell you that once I am all better and we get all the reno's done I am going to volunteer at the home where Dad was to transition from hospital to home?  Violet has been approved to be a visitor dog.  When I used to take here to see Dad, other residence loved her.  It has taken me this long because of my health, and also because of how memories of the last few weeks there before he passed away.
> 
> But they called me last week and I hope to start in March.  Violet will love it - she is a real people dog.



Violet will have fun!!!


----------



## Alix

Oops. I totally forgot to post I was going on holidays. I'm back now! LOL! 

I see Andy is still in Aruba sunning himself. I'm jealous. I want to go back to Huatulco and warm up! Here I was foolishly thinking the worst of winter would be over when we got back. Not so much. BRRRRRRR!


----------



## vitauta

we are waiting for you to post your holiday pics, alix. for some of us, that's the closest we'll get to see sun, beach and sand this winter....


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for my turn in the shower before we go out for our last dinner.  Flying home into the cold tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## Dawgluver

The last day before departure from Cozumel is always bittersweet for us.  I use it for packing, so no snorkeling and we try not to stay out too late, but we have to say goodbye to our friends and various establishments.

Be prepared for some serious temperature adjustment!


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from Babetoo? I had a look at her profile and it says, "Last Activity: 07-06-2013 05:22 PM"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not I. She's been missing nearly as long as buckytom. He hasn't been around since 6-27-13. He liked to fish, right? Hope a big one didn't pull him in!


----------



## Andy M.

I'm back in town.  Got home last night and brought home a nice head cold as a parting gift.  We had a great time and it's sort of good to be back.


----------



## Zhizara

Welcome home, Andy!


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you are back, Andy. Sorry to hear about your cold.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Having a cold and a nice tan is much better than having a cold and no tan.  Welcome back, Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Having a cold and a nice tan is much better than having a cold and no tan.  Welcome back, Andy!



I guess that's true.  I'm not a tanning freak.  I don't lay in the sun and flip every 20 minutes, making sure all surfaces are done.  My tanning is incidental to being outdoors.  After all, as long as the backs of my hands, my face and neck are tanned, I'm all set.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm back in town.  Got home last night and brought home a nice head cold as a parting gift.  We had a great time and it's sort of good to be back.



Welcome home.  Sure it's not stuffiness from the plane ride???


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome home.  Sure it's not stuffiness from the plane ride???




Thanks.  Pretty sure.  It started before we left.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well...did it have a passport???  Why did they let it back in the country??


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well...did it have a passport???  Why did they let it back in the country??




I smuggled it in in various body cavities-my nose and throat.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well...did it have a passport???  Why did they let it back in the country??




I also had the "green apple quick step" in Aruba but I took some Immoduim to get rid of that.  I knew TSA doesn't want you to bring in weapons of ass destruction.


----------



## Kayelle

Welcome back Andy!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I also had the "green apple quick step" in Aruba but I took some Immoduim to get rid of that.  I knew TSA doesn't want you to bring in weapons of ass destruction.



Glad you got it under control.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I also had the "green apple quick step" in Aruba but I took some Immoduim to get rid of that.  I knew TSA doesn't want you to bring in weapons of ass destruction.





Okay, that was so funny it hurt!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, that was so funny it hurt!



You're not supposed to be laughing yet    You'll pop your incision!

  Sure glad I wasn't sitting next to Andy on the plane!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You're not supposed to be laughing yet    You'll pop your incision!
> 
> Sure glad I wasn't sitting next to Andy on the plane!



I can start laughing on Thursday!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can start laughing on Thursday!!!



I'll laugh for you until Thursday.  Please give me a heads-up prior to laughing at anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gotcha


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I'm back in town.  Got home last night....


With your internet service down in Aruba we hardly noticed you've been gone. Although pac DID mention something about DC's daily total post count growing more slowly. 



Andy M. said:


> I also had the "green apple quick step" in Aruba but I took some Immoduim to get rid of that.  I knew TSA doesn't want you to bring in weapons of ass destruction.







 Welcome back Andy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Anyone touch base with MrsLMB lately? She hasn't been around in nearly 3 weeks; I sent her a note about a week or so ago but nothing yet. Hope she's not having any medical issues...


----------



## CatPat

Oh no. I don't know. 

I hope she is ok!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*LPBeier*

I received an e-mail from LP, she was taken to the hospital yesterday.  Laurie has a liver abscess and a secondary infection from her gallbladder that was not caught.  She has a drain in her liver for the abscess, a biopsy has been done and heart monitor is on.

LP will be back on later today, if she's not sleeping, TB is bringing her tablet.

She said, "I got told by the radiologist who inserted the drain that I am one sick puppy, but he's a good vet."  Laurie could do with our thoughts, Prayers and Good Wishes.


----------



## Addie

Thanks PF for the update. 

I have let Spike know that in the event of a long term hospital stay or my demise, he is to notify DC. And there are a few other friends also. I hope all our members have given instructions to their loved ones of who to notify.


----------



## vitauta

lp, hang in there girl, push through, you can do this. i'm sending loving hugs and positive vibes to help you along, sweetie....


----------



## Andy M.

Hang in there, Laurie.


----------



## taxlady

Healing vibes going in Laurie's direction.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I received an e-mail from LP, she was taken to the hospital yesterday.  Laurie has a liver abscess and a secondary infection from her gallbladder that was not caught.  She has a drain in her liver for the abscess, a biopsy has been done and heart monitor is on.
> 
> LP will be back on later today, if she's not sleeping, TB is bringing her tablet.
> 
> She said, "I got told by the radiologist who inserted the drain that I am one sick puppy, but he's a good vet."  Laurie could do with our thoughts, Prayers and Good Wishes.



She has my prayers. I hope she recovers very quickly.

Ogress, please send her my love.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear this news about Laurie. Just what she doesn't need right now. Thanks for letting us know, PF. I'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, LP!  Get well soon!  {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Kayelle

Dadgumit! You'd think LP could catch a break once in a while! Good to hear her sense of humor is still intact though. I'm praying for you Laurie...


----------



## bethzaring

thinking of you Laurie...all the best to you


----------



## Somebunny

Oh dear!  Poor Laurie if it's not one thing it's another!  Here's to hoping they can get this all under control and soon.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Thanks for passing it on PF. Best wishes out to you Laurie.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Get well soon LP!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm excited to be off again on yet another adventure, this time for over a month. Any robbers who  might be lurking here should be aware we're leaving vicious guard dogs in the house, along with a armed and equally mean house sitter.

On Wed we'll fly from LAX to Buinos Aires  by way of Lima. After a couple of days in BA, one of my favorite cities in the world, we'll board a Princess cruise ship there to sail south "around the horn" (yet another check off the bucket list) and then continue north all the way up the coast of South America, Central America and Mexico ending up back in Los Angeles. It sure will be nice to fly only one way.
 We'll have many ports of call with interesting excursions along the way on this very long trip that we've been planning for over two years. Some of you may remember last year when I broke my foot just days before leaving and had to cancel. 
We'll also have several relaxing days at sea and my Nook is loaded with good books to read on the balcony, two of them about "rounding the horn".  Steve will be writing another story for our website about the trip when we return. Anyway, my time with the internet connection will be limited to mostly my email account, so take good care of each other....
Sending much love......Kayelle


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Kayelle. Take lots of pictures and bring us back lots of good stories.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so exciting, Kayelle!  Now don't go breaking anything before you leave!  What a cool trip, have a blast!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Taxi and Dawg. 

Now I need to get off my rear and start packing...aghhhhhhh. We'll need clothes for all seasons, from the penguins down by the horn, to the heat of the equator in summer. Thankfully, we'll have free laundry service!


----------



## Somebunny

Have a wonderful time Kayelle!  We will miss you!


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great time.  Your trip sounds terrific!


----------



## GotGarlic

What a great trip! Have a great time and we look forward to the stories when you get back


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Bon voyage!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Kayelle, I can;t wait to see the pictures and read the story once you are back.


----------



## Zhizara

Sounds exciting, KL.  Have lots of fun!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a wonderful trip Kayelle! I hope you and Steve have a great time and come back with loads of stories and photos. Enjoy.


----------



## CharlieD

Not really going anywhere, but new management put a tight rope around Internet use at work. So I will not be able to log in during the day much. And my evenings are short. I work till 7:30 PM. I'll do what I can of course. I have no plans of quitting this place.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> Not really going anywhere, but new management put a tight rope around Internet use at work. So I will not be able to log in during the day much. And my evenings are short. I work till 7:30 PM. I'll do what I can of course. *I have no plans of quitting this place.*


Glad to hear that. Hope you get some chances to drop in around here. You may have to use the phone app.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Little visits are better than none at all Charlie. Hope they don't make other aspects of the workplace difficult for the workers.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Not really going anywhere, but new management put a tight rope around Internet use at work. So I will not be able to log in during the day much. And my evenings are short. I work till 7:30 PM. I'll do what I can of course. I have no plans of quitting this place.



Charlie, Re; The unrest in Kiev. Do you still have family located there?


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Little visits are better than none at all Charlie. Hope they don't make other aspects of the workplace difficult for the workers.



Unfortunately, but we were told we cannot post anything about new co on social media either...


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Charlie, Re; The unrest in Kiev. Do you still have family located there?



Addie, thank G-d I do not. It is not good what is going on there. Not good at all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunately, but we were told we cannot post anything about new co on social media either...


Wellllll then...we shall no longer speak of this company you slave work for. Hang in there, at least you have a job. I hope it stays that way. Good luck.


----------



## vitauta

i just don't understand the attitudes today of employees using company time on their (or the office's) computers--playing their computer games, catching up their fb profiles, surfing the net, etc.  in my book at the very least, this is stealing company time.  concurrently, there is a widely accepted practice of sales people who carry on lengthy personal conversations on their cells, while keeping their customers waiting.  whatever happened to  professional standards, pride in one's work,  the whole concept of work ethic? just call me old school....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> ....just call me old school....



You sure you want to change your name, Vit?


----------



## CharlieD

I actually think co is right. There is too much internet entertainment going on during work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> i just don't understand the attitudes today of employees using company time on their (or the office's) computers--playing their computer games, catching up their fb profiles, surfing the net, etc.  in my book at the very least, this is stealing company time.  concurrently, there is a widely accepted practice of sales people who carry on lengthy personal conversations on their cells, while keeping their customers waiting.  whatever happened to  professional standards, pride in one's work,  the whole concept of work ethic? just call me old school....



You know where the boundaries are. And if you are lucky enough to enjoy your work, you know at the end of a bad day, when you walk out that door, you are still your own person. But when you are in that building, you belong to the company. If one or two get fired for rule breaking, right in front of the other employees, it sends a strong message. 

I am sure almost every company has the rule of not discussing salary. I have seen employees get fired on the spot for violating that rule.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i just don't understand the attitudes today of employees using company time on their (or the office's) computers--playing their computer games, catching up their fb profiles, surfing the net, etc.  in my book at the very least, this is stealing company time.  concurrently, there is a widely accepted practice of sales people who carry on lengthy personal conversations on their cells, while keeping their customers waiting.  whatever happened to  professional standards, pride in one's work,  the whole concept of work ethic? just call me old school....



I completely agree.  I had a remote crawler on my work computer today, popped up when I surfed to Google to look up an unfamiliar Drug name (it's quicker that looking it up in a book), they must be bored watching my computer by now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I agree that it's wrong to "steal time" from a company, but sometimes a company or boss could hold a leash so tight that it stifles productivity. I had a long essay written about it...until I saw *how* long it was.  Let's just say I always worked harder for the boss who showed me how to relax when the work load let us breathe, and did the bare minimum for those who ruled with an iron hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I agree that it's wrong to "steal time" from a company, but sometimes a company or boss could hold a leash so tight that it stifles productivity. I had a long essay written about it...until I saw *how* long it was.  Let's just say I always worked harder for the boss who showed me how to relax when the work load let us breathe, and did the bare minimum for those who ruled with an iron hand.



I make the time to goof off, it includes wandering the facility and talking to my patients, stopping in offices and chatting for a minute.  I take breaks where I just put my head down or read.  E-mail is the only leisure activity I do on the computer, usually just a quick chat with Shrek.


----------



## vitauta

forgive me if i don't share a belief in the workforce of today to possess the same integrity, sense of purpose and discipline as a dedicated worker such as yourself, goddess.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I completely agree.  I had a remote crawler on my work computer today, popped up when I surfed to Google to look up an unfamiliar Drug name (it's quicker that looking it up in a book), they must be bored watching my computer by now.



When I worked at Wyeth, every time I had to set up a new protocol, I would go to Microsoft ClipArt to find a fitting design for the outside of the binders. I got called on it and had to explain why the new setup was such a success. Each protocol could be identified across the room from the ClipArt and different lettering. Each manager no longer had to hunt for their protocol. My new system of designing the binders was eventually included in the SOP. That was the last time anything was said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They want us to take computers into the patient rooms while we do the interviews and assessments. I just can't do it, talk about removing yourself from the discussion and I hated it while I was in the hospital.  I find the computer changes the exchange of information and you find out more, faster if you just sit for a chat, not read off a script.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> i just don't understand the attitudes today of employees using company time on their (or the office's) computers--playing their computer games, catching up their fb profiles, surfing the net, etc.  in my book at the very least, this is stealing company time.  concurrently, there is a widely accepted practice of sales people who carry on lengthy personal conversations on their cells, while keeping their customers waiting.  whatever happened to  professional standards, pride in one's work,  the whole concept of work ethic? just call me old school....



There no longer is any company loyalty. By the company or employee. You used to be able to look forward to retirement from 'your' company. Not anymore. You are there for only the paycheck and benefits. Multiple job changes on a resume are no longer looked down upon by prospective employers. Some employees will even use company time to search for their next employment.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yeah, that all started in the '80s when the new MBA whiz kids started advising companies to increase profits by increasing efficiency by cutting staff and valuing shareholders over staff. Companies that treat staff like expendable widgets get the loyalty they deserve.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They want us to take computers into the patient rooms while we do the interviews and assessments. I just can't do it, talk about removing yourself from the discussion and I hated it while I was in the hospital.  I find the computer changes the exchange of information and you find out more, faster if you just sit for a chat, not read off a script.



They do that at BMC. Sorry, I want your whole attention on me. Not recording every word I say on the computer. I shut down when I see that portable computer coming into the room. I immediately turn over and face the opposite way. "Sorry, I am tired. I want to go to sleep."


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, that all started in the '80s when the new MBA whiz kids started advising companies to increase profits by increasing efficiency by cutting staff and valuing shareholders over staff. Companies that treat staff like expendable widgets get the loyalty they deserve.


Thank you for writing that. It was what I was thinking, but couldn't put it into words just right, like you did.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> forgive me if i don't share a belief in the workforce of today to possess the same integrity, sense of purpose and discipline as a dedicated worker such as yourself, goddess.


A lot also depends on an individual. When I worked at The Telephone Company in the 1970s we had our share of goofer-offers as well as the butt-busters. Yes I got my work done and worked hard vit, but I wasn't above resting my head on the roll of TP to catch my breath! 

The same can be said of today's workers. Most of my business is now done as a consumer in a retail setting. A lot of clerks seem indifferent to helping people, but you still see workers of all ages still helping customers and working hard.


----------



## Addie

In the area of retail, find and older work in their 40's or above, and you will get the service of yesteryear. The problem is that there isn't enough of them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, I've gotten good service from people under 40 too. Even *gasp* teenagers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> In the area of retail, find and older work in their 40's or above, and you will get the service of yesteryear. *The problem is that there isn't enough of them.*



That's because the good ones went to nursing school.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Hi everyone! 

Just a quick note that I'm still alive over here.  Dads surgery went relatively well,  but definitely not out of the woods yet. One day at a time,  and hopefully he will be released by end of next week. Hope all of you are doing well.

Any update on Laurie? Is she
 Doing any better?

Tofffi

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Toffiffeezz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a quick note that I'm still alive over here.  Dads surgery went relatively well,  but definitely not out of the woods yet. One day at a time,  and hopefully he will be released by end of next week. Hope all of you are doing well.
> 
> Any update on Laurie? Is she
> Doing any better?
> 
> Tofffi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Nice to see you back, Toffi!  Hope things continue to improve for your dad.


----------



## LPBeier

Toffiffeezz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a quick note that I'm still alive over here.  Dads surgery went relatively well,  but definitely not out of the woods yet. One day at a time,  and hopefully he will be released by end of next week. Hope all of you are doing well.
> 
> Any update on Laurie? Is she
> Doing any better?
> 
> Tofffi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Toffi,
Thank you for asking.  I am home (a week now) and am having a few food issues, but that is all.  It will take some time to figure out what I can and can't eat, but at least I am healthier in many ways! 

Glad to hear that your Dad's surgery went well - I know about the day to day - have been through it with both parents and my sister, and with myself.  Hugs and prayers going out to all of you.  I hope you can take some time for yourself.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's because the good ones went to nursing school.



Or culinary school!   I learned customer service from my best and toughest boss - my Dad.  The customer was ALWAYS right and always deserved the best of service.  Well, Except maybe for the time that a couple that walked in, bought some cigarettes and asked if there was a wig shop in town.  I directed them down the street and thought it was really odd because the man asked the question - they didn't say hairdresser but specifically wigs.  I felt strange about it all day until we heard that the bank on the other side of town was being held up.  I told my Dad I better talk to the police.  I think I was 17 and was able to give them adequate information to help them catch the thieves.  Even the hairdresser didn't really pay as much attention as I did!


----------



## pacanis

Anyone know where DC has been lately? 
Did DC say it was going anywhere? I don't follow this thread that closely.
Maybe DC said they were taking a break from DC...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Weather must be getting nicer and folks are going outside...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Weather must be getting nicer and folks are going outside...


 
That's always the answer, isn't it? 
The weather is nice. I didn't turn on my computer today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Actually, today is National "Unplug" Day...I forgot about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, today is National "Unplug" Day...I forgot about it.



Is that a nursing holiday?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are you kidding, nurses don't have holidays.  LOL!!!

NDU – Join The National Day Of Unplugging – March 7-8, 2014


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> Is that a nursing holiday?


 
That was baaaaaad.......


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Is that a nursing holiday?



Yikkkeess!!!  I hope not!


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> That was baaaaaad.......




But funny!


----------



## CarolPa

I had to go back 4 pages to find someone who was going to be MIA.  She's probably back by now.  LOL

Not complaining, just making a comment.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> I had to go back 4 pages to find someone who was going to be MIA. She's probably back by now. LOL
> 
> Not complaining, just making a comment.


 
I've seen members post more here that regular threads.
Kind of makes you think they ain't really missing


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've seen members post more here that regular threads.
> Kind of makes you think they ain't really missing




Something's missing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm MIA every time I wander away...


----------



## Kayelle

I'm really missing...
Greetings from the end of the world..Ushuaia Argentina, the southern most city in the world, the end of the line. Google to read more. We had heavy seas coming from the Faulklin Islands yesterday where we saw lots of Penguins. Now we have cruised the east of Argentina, rounded the horn and joined the Pacific Ocean to Chile and the remainder of  the coast all the way back home to California on April 4th. We're having a great time. We have many ports of call and excursions along the way.  I'll try and post again.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm really missing...
> Greetings from the end of the world..Ushuaia Argentina, the southern most city in the world, the end of the line. Google to read more. We had heavy seas coming from the Faulklin Islands yesterday where we saw lots of Penguins. Now we have cruised the east of Argentina, rounded the horn and joined the Pacific Ocean to Chile and the remainder of  the coast all the way back home to California on April 4th. We're having a great time. We have many ports of call and excursions along the way.  I'll try and post again.



Don't forget to take those pictures. Have a great trip!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Kayelle, sounds like a fantastic trip! Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing pictures.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Wow, Kayelle, sounds like a fantastic trip! Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing pictures.


^^ +1


----------



## vitauta

except for the rough seas, your voyage sounds fantastic, kayelle!  i can't wait to see your pictures and hear your stories when you get back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Wow, Kayelle, sounds like a fantastic trip! Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing pictures.





taxlady said:


> ^^ +1



Me too! Me too! Have fun, take pics, come back and share.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'm really missing...
> Greetings from the end of the world..Ushuaia Argentina, the southern most city in the world, the end of the line. Google to read more. We had heavy seas coming from the Faulklin Islands yesterday where we saw lots of Penguins. Now we have cruised the east of Argentina, rounded the horn and joined the Pacific Ocean to Chile and the remainder of  the coast all the way back home to California on April 4th. We're having a great time. We have many ports of call and excursions along the way.  I'll try and post again.



Hi Kayelle!  Why are you standing on your head???  I'm glad you are having a good time.


----------



## MrsLMB

I will be MIA.

I need a break.

Not sure for how long.

Might be a short while, might be a very long while.

Keep a candle in the window !


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope it's a short while and that there's nothing to worry about. We'll miss you


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Well, here's hoping it's a short while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> I will be MIA.
> 
> I need a break.
> 
> Not sure for how long.
> 
> Might be a short while, might be a very long while.
> 
> Keep a candle in the window !



Miss you already!  Come back soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MrsL, don't go! Seriously, I hope you're gone for a really short time and we see you back here soon. Take care...


----------



## Somebunny

Oh MrsLMB!!!! I will miss you I hope everything is okay.   Hurry back!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh my!  I started missing you as soon as I read that, MrsLMB!  Take care and come back when you feel able to.


----------



## bethzaring

My sister and I leave early tomorrow morning for a road trip to AZ. The main purpose is to attend an invitation only art show/sale in Wickenburg AZ. That event will be sandwiched in between visits to our oldest sister in Tucson and that sisters' son and family in Phoenix. I will be back in 7 days.

I love road trips.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds fun, Beth!  Drive safe!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds fun, Beth!  Drive safe!


+1 and take pix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy road trip to you and your sis Beth! Be sure to check in when you get back so we can all stop worrying.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> Happy road trip to you and your sis Beth! Be sure to check in when you get back so we can all stop worrying.


 

LOL


We both are fully capable of having fun......let the worrying begin.


----------



## bethzaring

Had a great time visiting family and experiencing the old west in Wickenberg. Here is a photo of my sister in front of the museum where the art show/sale was held. She was given one of the awards, for best new artist to this show.


----------



## taxlady

That's cool Beth. Is any of her stuff on line? And, welcome back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome back, Beth!  I'm so happy you had a good time!


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, Beth!  Welcome back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi Beth! Glad you had a good time! That's pretty cool news about your sister. Like taxy asked, does she have any of her artwork online? Our niece is gaining ground at being recognized in the niche artwork of glass mosaics. She has her stuff plastered all over the net!


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi Beth! Glad you had a good time! That's pretty cool news about your sister. Like taxy asked, does she have any of her artwork online? Our niece is gaining ground at being recognized in the niche artwork of glass mosaics. She has her stuff plastered all over the net!


 

Like taxy, I will PM you the link to her website.  She is a well known, successful artist in her genre and she wants to see what interest is directed to her website through last weeks show, which is not her genre.


----------



## CharlieD

off to have a kidney stones removal surgery. hope all goes well and i'll see you all after the surgery. it is an outpatient procedure, i hate those, stupid insurance doesn't cover stay in the hospital. Prayers are welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## pacanis

Good luck with your stones, Charlie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thinking of you, Charlie!  Here's hoping they leave no stone unturned, and no stone left behind!


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> off to have a kidney stones removal surgery. hope all goes well and i'll see you all after the surgery. it is an outpatient procedure, i hate those, stupid insurance doesn't cover stay in the hospital. Prayers are welcomed. Thank you.



Best wishes on a successful procedure, Charlie! I'm sure everything will be fine. Surgery techniques have improved a lot over the last 20 years, so recovery times are shorter than they used to be. I went home the day after having my gall bladder removed, even though they couldn't do it laparascopically (with a robot). Take care!


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck Charlie!


----------



## taxlady

Good luck Charlie. Healing vibes going in your direction.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck and prayers coming your way for a successful surgery and quick recovery Charlie. See you back here soon.


----------



## Addie

There's one for you Charlie. Will be thinking of you while a few prayers are sent on their way.


----------



## LPBeier

Charlie, I have had that procedure a few times.  Thoughts and prayers are with you.  Rest up and come back to report when you feel up to it!


----------



## tinlizzie

Many sincere wishes for a speedy recovery, Charlie.  Hope you don't have too bad a time of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> off to have a kidney stones removal surgery. hope all goes well and i'll see you all after the surgery. it is an outpatient procedure, i hate those, stupid insurance doesn't cover stay in the hospital. Prayers are welcomed. Thank you.



Prayers and healing thoughts Charlie.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

CharlieD said:


> off to have a kidney stones removal surgery. hope all goes well and i'll see you all after the surgery. it is an outpatient procedure, i hate those, stupid insurance doesn't cover stay in the hospital. Prayers are welcomed. Thank you.



I hope everything went well Charlie.


----------



## CharlieD

CharlieD said:


> Well, I'm back home. Surgery went well. There was only one problem. They could not wake me up from anastesia (SP?). so there was just a little bit of excitement in recovery room. Took them, oh about 2 or 3 extra hours. You can imagine how my wife was feeling during that time. Thank G-d I am OK.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Some how I posted this in a wrong thread. So this is a copy. 

I'm still pretty dizzy, i guess they just gave me way too much drugs. But glad to be among living.


----------



## CarolPa

Glad to hear you're home safe and sound.  They always have a hard time waking me up, but eventually, I do.  

Feel better soon!


----------



## Andy M.

Good to see you back, Charlie.


----------



## pacanis

I had two surgeries 6 or 8 weeks apart and had a very hard time coming out the second time. I hate anesthesia.


----------



## Andy M.

Now that I think about it, it took me while to wake up enough to go home after my shoulder surgery in 2012.


----------



## LPBeier

I never do well coming out of anesthetic.

Charlie, I am glad you are home and doing better.  Just rest - you have been through a lot and deserve to take it easy!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm glad you are still with us Charlie. Your poor wife, I hope she is doing better too now that you are home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad you're back and posting so soon too! Must have been scary for your family for you to come out of anesthesia so slowly, but at least you avoided Himself's issue. Every time he heard someone "urp" he had to join in. He was in recovery double-long too. 

Heal quickly, but not so fast that you can't enjoy a little time away from work and with your family during Passover season.


----------



## Somebunny

Anybody heard from Gravy Queen?  I was just thinking about her and realized she hasn't posted lately, or at least I have not seen any posts from her lately.  Seems like a few folks are MIA


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been wondering about Claire, Macguyver1968 and a couple of others.


*
*


----------



## Cheryl J

....and Harry, too - I sure hope everything is all right with missing friends, and that they are just busy with life.


----------



## Somebunny

Yes, all of the above.


----------



## LPBeier

This is in a way the opposite of MIA.  Just wanted to tell you all if I seem to be "lurking", it is probably that I don't realize I am logged in somewhere.  With the return of my tablet and my new smart phone, I have three ways to be logged in and I often forget that.  So, I am not ignoring you!


----------



## Kayelle

I also haven't seen Rocket J Dawg in a while either..hope there's not a bad reason he's been away.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I thought of ella/TO today!

So many people I've never met and yet I miss them.


----------



## Somebunny

Oh yes Aunt Bea!  I remember her. What is sad is we just don't know if these folks are gone from this world or just this forum


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Just a note to say hi. My dad passed away mid march, and I've been sick the past two weeks. I'm still kicking though, and glad to be back. Lots of catching up to do from the looks of it


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome back.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to see you're back but very sad for you at the death of your Dad. Feel free to lean on us anytime you need to. ((hugs))


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry for your loss, Toffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My condolences Toffee!  Holler if you want to talk.  Glad you are feeling better, too!


----------



## taxlady

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Somebunny

Welcome back Tof.   So sorry about your dad's passing, it's never easy.  You are among friends here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*It's not you, it's me.*

Well, maybe it's some of you a little bit...

I'm going to be taking a break from DC for a bit. Last week, on the days I spent very little time here, I got a lot of stuff done at home. Unfortunately, just like chocolate, I don't know how to be satisfied with just a small "bite" of DC. I'll still be eating chocolate, but I won't be here for a while. Not saying I won't pop on to check around for a recipe or cooking hint, but I have to take a break from being chatty on the boards. DC is my fun place to be, and when I'm thinking about how much work I should be doing it just seems like a little less fun. Also not so fun is the way some posts are getting a bit like snipping back and forth at each other, not fun stuff. Please, if you have a beef with what someone said to you take your bickering to PMs please, and leave the rest of us out of your playground brawls.

You all have a great summer. When I come back I hope I can cheerfully report that I have divested Himself and me of many unnecessary items in our garage/yard sale, that my gardens are all cleaned out and mulched, and that the rooms in the house have all been patched and painted. On a good note, Himself took inventory of paint today and said we have to get more for the porch rails and flooring. Good man.  (Amazing what can happen when you tell him you aren't cooking or washing his clothes until he get some work done around here.  ) AND what would make me completely ecstatic would be my first post showing a photo of a "For Sale" sign in our front yard.  Nah, I'm not going to be away THAT long!

I have PM notifications set up so feel free to zip me a note if anything earth-shattering happens around here. Or just to say hi.

Later!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bye CG, do lots and stay out of the spider webs...missing you already!


----------



## Somebunny

come back soon CG!


----------



## taxlady

CG, we'll miss you. Get lots done, have lots of fun, and don't stay away too long.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, I have taken a few breaks like that in the last few years.  I will miss you terribly but you can be sure one of those PM's will be from me.

Take care.


----------



## GotGarlic

I will really miss you, but I understand. Take care and I look forward to hearing about all the stuff you got done


----------



## Addie

Good luck on purging your home for your long awaited Yard Sale. I hope it is a big success and brings in tons of money for your move back home to Ohio. 

You are right when you say there has been a lot of sniping and snide remarks lately. Arguing for arguments sake. It does take the fun out of the site. Have a fun summer and hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Zhizara

Have fun getting organized, CG, but do check in.  We'll miss you.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> Good luck on purging your home for your long awaited Yard Sale. I hope it is a big success and brings in tons of money for your move back home to Ohio.
> 
> You are right when you say *there has been a lot of sniping and snide remarks lately. Arguing for arguments sake. It does take the fun out of the site*.



Sad to report that it isn't just *lately* that sniping occurs here.  How soon people forget.

Yet DC perseveres and still has fun through the years. GO DC!


----------



## Dawgluver

Get lots of stuff done, CG, hope to see you again soon!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'll miss your posts, CG.  I know what you mean about getting stuff done, I'm there, too.   Take care.


----------



## tinlizzie

Usually, I lurk and read more than post; but recently have cut my hand, which has discouraged even that.  Got the stitches out today and had a nice time catching up on the 'what are you doing' thread -- plan to read other threads just to 'keep my hand in.'    Everything takes twice as long to do, except eating.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Usually, I lurk and read more than post; but recently have cut my hand, which has discouraged even that.  Got the stitches out today and had a nice time catching up on the 'what are you doing' thread -- plan to read other threads just to 'keep my hand in.'    Everything takes twice as long to do, except eating.



I'm very glad to hear from you!

Sorry to hear about your hand and happy that you are on the mend!

Use your nose if you have to, but please stay in touch with us!


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Usually, I lurk and read more than post; but recently have cut my hand, which has discouraged even that.  Got the stitches out today and had a nice time catching up on the 'what are you doing' thread -- plan to read other threads just to 'keep my hand in.'    Everything takes twice as long to do, except eating.




Welcome back, Tinlizzie!  You'll have to tell us what happened!  We'll understand about the nose-typing.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome back, Tinlizzie!  You'll have to tell us what happened!  We'll understand about the nose-typing.


Yes, welcome back, and yes, we'll understand about the nose typing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey Lizzie, glad you are doing better.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, guys.  I'm keepin' on keepin' on.  Using the nose ain't that bad -- just a shame about my spring allergies.  Have to tip the keyboard to let the nose-juice run off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad I avoided sipping my coffee right then...LOL!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Just got back from ER (again).  I started seeing double, having migraines, not being able to walk without my cane, difficulty breathing and slurring my words.

The previous ER (different hospital, the "good" one) said I did not have a concussion and my ribs were bruised.  This one said I have a mild concussion, two broken ribs, a bit of whiplash and a hairline fracture in my jaw.

So, I had to cancel my cake due for tomorrow, no TV or driving.  I am not supposed to be on the computer either, but had to get a message to my DC family. I probably won't be on for the weekend but don't worry - it means I am resting and following orders...for a change! 

Oh, TB will check my phone if you send any replies.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I'm glad you found out. That double vision stuff is scary, especially with slurring words. I'm sending healing vibes and hoping you heal up quickly. (((Gentle hugs)))


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear!  Heal quickly, LP!  Scary stuff indeed!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry you're going through this, but I'm glad you know what's wrong now. Rest and take care of yourself


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take care Laurie!


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> Just got back from ER (again).  I started seeing double, having migraines, not being able to walk without my cane, difficulty breathing and slurring my words.
> 
> The previous ER (different hospital, the "good" one) said I did not have a concussion and my ribs were bruised.  This one said I have a mild concussion, two broken ribs, a bit of whiplash and a hairline fracture in my jaw.
> 
> So, I had to cancel my cake due for tomorrow, no TV or driving.  I am not supposed to be on the computer either, but had to get a message to my DC family. I probably won't be on for the weekend but don't worry - it means I am resting and following orders...for a change!
> 
> Oh, TB will check my phone if you send any replies.


Ooh, nasty! Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Mad Cook

*MIA*

Anyone know where "Katycooks" has got to? Silent since March 31st as far as I can see..

The thread with the UK newbies reminded me that I hadn't seen a post recently.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Anyone know where "Katycooks" has got to? Silent since March 31st as far as I can see..
> 
> The thread with the UK newbies reminded me that I hadn't seen a post recently.



Doesn't she have that really neat job in the estate that they turned into a place for the police? I wonder how the job is going.

And where is Cat and Mamma Cat. I know they are busy getting ready for her wedding and the trip back home. Would love to hear from them also.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Doesn't she have that really neat job in the estate that they turned into a place for the police? I wonder how the job is going.
> 
> And where is Cat and Mamma Cat. I know they are busy getting ready for her wedding and the trip back home. Would love to hear from them also.


Re Cat - Long goodbye post yesterday. She's off to Romania via the rest of Europe with the family.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Re Cat - Long goodbye post yesterday. She's off to Romania via the rest of Europe with the family.



I saw it after I posted that. I am going to miss her so much. We had a lot of private emails between us. Even Mamma Cat.


----------



## LPBeier

I will be on and off.  My vision is much better and my migraines are gone.  I still have a lot of chest pain from the ribs but can live with that.  It is just the fatigue. I am sleeping alto a few hours at a time day and night. My appetite and nausea are both still bad but I really do see positive improvements on the whole.


----------



## TATTRAT

I plan on being back on after a long hiatus. Unplugged for a long while, got new hips, trying to get back to living in my new state of "normal", but nice to have leisure time to visit the forums.


----------



## Katie H

TATTRAT said:


> I plan on being back on after a long hiatus. Unplugged for a long while, got new hips, trying to get back to living in my new state of "normal", but nice to have leisure time to visit the forums.



Jon, how wonderful that you're on the mend.  New hips, wow?  At the same time?  No.

Welcome back to the fold.  I'm happy you are visiting again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> I plan on being back on after a long hiatus. Unplugged for a long while, got new hips, trying to get back to living in my new state of "normal", but nice to have leisure time to visit the forums.



Do we need to call you Titanium Man, now?  So glad to see you.


----------



## TATTRAT

Katie H said:


> Jon, how wonderful that you're on the mend.  New hips, wow?  At the same time?  No.
> 
> Welcome back to the fold.  I'm happy you are visiting again.



Thanks, hon!

Same time, no. 2 new ones, yes. Was a byproduct from the meds during my medical stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do we need to call you Titanium Man, now?  So glad to see you.



Bionic Man works just fine! Good to e-see you Princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him better than he was. Better, stronger, faster. _


----------



## Katie H

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks, hon!
> 
> Same time, no. 2 new ones, yes. Was a byproduct from the meds during my medical stuff.



Thanks, Jon.  Suspected the new hips were the result of prior meds.  Glad they're working out for you.  I may have to tap your brain for info 'cause I have a feeling "Arthur" has roached my left hip.


----------



## pacanis

Nice to see you posting again, Katie!
We need more folks to come back!


----------



## TATTRAT

Katie H said:


> Thanks, Jon.  Suspected the new hips were the result of prior meds.  Glad they're working out for you.  I may have to tap your brain for info 'cause I have a feeling "Arthur" has roached my left hip.



tap away, I have a very close, intimate relationship with the whoooooooooole process.


----------



## Andy M.

Tatt, so glad you're doing better.  Two hips replaced really had to be difficult.  Really glad you're back.


----------



## TATTRAT

Andy M. said:


> Tatt, so glad you're doing better.  Two hips replaced really had to be difficult.  Really glad you're back.



Thanks, Andy!

Hips were one thing, there were a lot of "others", but a break was needed and that's what I did. At least, if I play my cards right, they won't have to be done again in my lifetime. . .a tough line to ride being that I am just getting back into life again, and just on the cusp of 40!

Work has been good, I have a wonderful woman in my life, a roof over my head, and I'm verticle, so can't complain anymore, life is good!


----------



## Andy M.

Glad to hear so much is good for you.


----------



## LPBeier

TATT, it is so good to see you back!  

Glad the new hips are working for you.  I have one knee done and will probably end up with the other one and both hips before I am done.  I see the surgeon in August.

I hope you drop by a little more often.  You have been missed!


----------



## Somebunny

Hey TatRat! So glad to see that happy Profile pic appear.  Great news about getting your "pins" working.  Welcome back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Another Welcome Back TAT! Good thing you have new zippy hippies to keep up with your new love. And like you said, any day this side of the sod is a good one. 

Katie, been wondering when you'd show up. After all, they worked on your knee, not your fingers, right? 


I'm finding out I'm not really getting much more done around the house by avoiding internet fun. I'll "reward" myself with a visit each day if I can just feel accomplished by the end of the day. Any accomplishment...like staying alive!


----------



## tinlizzie

Have missed your eggy eyes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Tatt, Uncle Bob, Katie - it's like old home week!  So happy to see you and glad things are going well.


----------



## MrsLMB

After taking a little bit of a detour and short break a very good friend suggested a return trip to DC was in order.  So I found my key to open the door and my instructions on how to work things here again and am slowly but surely trying to get caught up on all the happenings here.

I see some new faces and a lot of old familiar faces - not that your faces are old !


----------



## Somebunny

MrsLMB said:


> I see some new faces and a lot of old familiar faces - not that your faces are old !




Mine is!  Welcome back! I missed you!


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Mrs LMB and Tattratt.  I remember both of you from when I first joined a couple of years ago.


----------



## LPBeier

Does anyone know where Gravy Queen is?  It shows she was last on in April.  I miss her!


----------



## Mad Cook

TATTRAT said:


> I plan on being back on after a long hiatus. Unplugged for a long while, got new hips, trying to get back to living in my new state of "normal", but nice to have leisure time to visit the forums.


Welcome back. It crossed my mind when I replied to your post in the basil thread that I hadn't seen you for a while.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> Does anyone know where Gravy Queen is?  It shows she was last on in April.  I miss her!


Odd you should say that I was only thinking of her yesterday but couldn't remember her handle.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> Does anyone know where Gravy Queen is?  It shows she was last on in April.  I miss her!


If our GQ is the same as the GQ on Delia On-line (and I think she is) this may answer your question


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Mad Cook, it looks like her!  Wow, that is awesome that she is raising that much.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, nooo....no wonder she's been MIA.


----------



## LPBeier

I may have missed something in this thread, but I have been wondering about babetoo.  It was her birthday a few days ago and there wasn't a thread for her.  Her last post was a year ago.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I may have missed something in this thread, but I have been wondering about babetoo.  It was her birthday a few days ago and there wasn't a thread for her.  Her last post was a year ago.



She did come in and say that she was leaving for a while.
Reason? Personal health that she needed to take care of.

She didn't say it was forever,just a break until she's feeling better again.


----------



## LPBeier

That's what worries me Munky.  Her health (physically and depression) were not good and she took breaks many times but this is the longest.  Her last post was June of 2013, unless she pm'd anyone.


----------



## Chef Munky

Don't let it worry you.
Babe is probably staying with family.Happily sewing away new dresses for her Grand daughters-Great grand kids to.
If that's the case she's a happy lady.


----------



## LPBeier

I wrote in the What Are You Doing? thread that we have taken in two emergency foster children this week.  Yesterday we spent almost 7 hours waiting in a tiny examining room in the ER while a barrage of nurses came in to "play" with the kids (a 4 year old girl and 3 year old boy) to study their behaviours and earn their trust.  Finally, after the 6th hour the person we were waiting for arrived to do an examination of the children's bruises...all over their bodies.  

The story is that the boy is biting the girl, and from what I have seen I think that may be partly true...but they are antagonizing each other a and if he is biting, why has he been able to do it so often when the Mom's reason for not cleaning her house is she is spending all her time  with the kids?

Anyway, the reason for my writing in MIA is that I may not be around a lot for the next while as we deal with this heartbreaking situation.  And if I do stop by you will probably find me in the "Venting" thread


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, they're such little people with such big problems.  I hope you're able to help them find some semblance of normalcy. I'm sure you and TB will give them lots of love. Good luck with this tough situation. (hugs)


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, they're such little people with such big problems.  I hope you're able to help them find some semblance of normalcy. I'm sure you and TB will give them lots of love. Good luck with this tough situation. (hugs)


Thanks, CG.  We are doing our best.  And if I vent it will be because of their circumstances, their grandparents and the government system.  The two of them can be frustrating but it is not their fault at all.

Tonight the battle we picked was bedtime and sleeping in "your own beds".  It took until 11:00 and a lot of tears but it worked.  Wonderful Violet curled up on the girl's bed with her, tucked right in against her back.  The girl giggled with joy and tears instantly stopped.  I love my dog!  In fact Vi is still in their room on the floor.  She doesn't even know that she has her own bed set up again in our new makeshift bedroom.  She wants to be with them because they need her just like when I am not well.  Did I say I love my dog.

Well, I am very tired and hope that I can sleep.  We have nothing planned for tomorrow except some shopping and maybe we will take them to Steveston.  It is a waterfront community with a wonderful off leash dog park right along the river and lots of places to shop and eat.  I am hoping for fish and chips off the pier followed by the best hand churned ice cream you have ever tasted.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CG.  We are doing our best.  And if I vent it will be because of their circumstances, their grandparents and the government system.  The two of them can be frustrating but it is not their fault at all.
> 
> Tonight the battle we picked was bedtime and sleeping in "your own beds".  It took until 11:00 and a lot of tears but it worked.  Wonderful Violet curled up on the girl's bed with her, tucked right in against her back.  The girl giggled with joy and tears instantly stopped.  I love my dog!  In fact Vi is still in their room on the floor.  She doesn't even know that she has her own bed set up again in our new makeshift bedroom.  She wants to be with them because they need her just like when I am not well.  Did I say I love my dog.
> 
> Well, I am very tired and hope that I can sleep.  We have nothing planned for tomorrow except some shopping and maybe we will take them to Steveston.  It is a waterfront community with a wonderful off leash dog park right along the river and lots of places to shop and eat.  I am hoping for fish and chips off the pier followed by the best hand churned ice cream you have ever tasted.


I have a friend who (with her husband) fosters children with special behavioural needs. I don't know how they do it as he is 71 and she's in her late 60s and they must have had dozens of foster kids through their hands over the years. They have 2 grown up children of their own and 6 grandchildren. Some of the foster children they'd had have been real problem cases but they have a good success rate. They must be good at what they do as one of their foster children who is now grown up and working still lives with them and another who lives independently still visits regularly and they are both charming young men. 

You have to be really special people to do what you do.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Mad cook.

We have got to the point where we are allowed to have the Mom stay here with us and the kids.  This was because we reported to the Ministry that the Mom is very good with her kids and they need each other.  Tomorrow we are letting them have three hours together unsupervised and it looks like they will be all going home together mid next week.  The kids are responding well to this and I was able to have a good sleep last night and even slept in most of the morning.

TB is back to work but we still don't have a lot of down time which is why I haven't been around much.  I love you all and look forward to being back full time soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hang in there LP! We know you're doing a good deed, a great service for this little family. Once you help them work through this bump in the road we'll recommend you to solve the world's problems.  See you back here full time soon. Till then, a hug to help you get by.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hang in there LP! We know you're doing a good deed, a great service for this little family. *Once you help them work through this bump in the road we'll recommend you to solve the world's problems.*  See you back here full time soon. Till then, a hug to help you get by.


That sounds more like a threat than a promise


----------



## Andy M.

*Where's Pacanis?*

He hasn't been around since the 21st.  Before that there were 3 and 6 day gaps in his posts.

Anyone know his situation?

His PM box is full so I can't PM him.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> He hasn't been around since the 21st.  Before that there were 3 and 6 day gaps in his posts.
> 
> Anyone know his situation?
> 
> His PM box is full so I can't PM him.



Who?


----------



## Andy M.

Pacanis.  Look at the title of the post.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If there's a title for your post Andy it doesn't show up on a cell phone. Maybe not on any mobile device.


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't see a title either.  But I've been wondering about Pac too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Pacanis.  Look at the title of the post.



I'm on my phone; the phone app doesn't show the title of the post. 

He's been by a few times, but yes, mostly MIA since he got the new chicks. I wonder if they're keeping him busy.


----------



## Andy M.

Apologies to mobile app users.

Pacanis was on the 12th then no posts until the 18th then skip to the 21st which was the last time.  Not his usual pattern with multiple daily posts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I remembered a PM from pac a while ago, back when I mentioned here I should stay away until I get more stuff done around the house and garden.  He mentioned he was going to be around less too for basically the same thing. I guess he's been more successful about avoiding DC than I have been.


----------



## Kayelle

I've missed him too. *OHHHHH YOOOOOOO HOOOOOO PAC!!!*


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I've missed him too. *OHHHHH YOOOOOOO HOOOOOO PAC!!!*



Like ;-)


----------



## Cheryl J

Like X 2.  

I've been wondering about him, too.  Hope you're doing well, Pac, you are missed!


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> I'm on my phone; the phone app doesn't show the title of the post.
> 
> He's been by a few times, but yes, mostly MIA since he got the new chicks. I wonder if they're keeping him busy.



where do i need to go to read about these chicks of pac's?  i missed where he introduced the subject. makes good sense for pac to be raising chicks, though, having been recognized as one of dc's most highly skilled chicken wing chefs (specializing in grilling and bbq-ing) for years....or is he raising the chicks strictly for their eggs (to go with his home cured bacon)? 

i'm still missing bt--his wit, his wisdom, humanity and irreverence.  this last time his departure had a permanent feel to it.  come back, bt, and prove me wrong, bt....


----------



## LPBeier

Pac has chicks and I have kids!  Wow the world is changing! 

I hope he comes back soon.  Life here just isn't the same without him.

Okay, the kids are pounding on my locked bedroom door.  I better go rescue TB!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have wondered about Pac, these things always seem to involve a young chick! 

Also have not seen Alix lately or Rocklobster.

I hope all is well with them and that they have just found more productive things to do!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> He hasn't been around since the 21st. Before that there were 3 and 6 day gaps in his posts.
> 
> Anyone know his situation?
> 
> His PM box is full so I can't PM him.


 
Hey, I'm here.
Taking a break from the DC culture for a while...
Thanks for you concern.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I have wondered about Pac, *these things always seem to involve a young chick!*
> 
> Also have not seen Alix lately or Rocklobster.
> 
> I hope all is well with them and that they have just found more productive things to do!


 
I wish, Aunt Bea... I wish... 

Just floating around guys. Here and there. Taking breaks.
Thanks for the words.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Hey, I'm here.
> Taking a break from the DC culture for a while...
> Thanks for you concern.



You're (kinda) back!  Yup, you're missed, but hope you're having fun with your pigs and poultry.

BTW, if you haven't purged your PM folder you need to clean house before you vanish again. Just sayin'...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're (kinda) back!  Yup, you're missed, but hope you're having fun with your pigs and poultry.
> 
> BTW,* if you haven't purged your PM folder you need to clean house before you vanish again. Just sayin'*...


Agreed.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Hey, I'm here.
> Taking a break from the DC culture for a while...
> Thanks for you concern.



ooh, the 'c' word....
enjoy your vacay, pac, and then come back.  we'll keep your seat warm.


----------



## LPBeier

back in the er with abdominal pain. have had all sorts of tests but no answers yet. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

so it was gallbladder at the beginning of the year and now in the middle it is appendicitis. I will have surgery tonight and be in for a few days. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Hope all goes well, LP, {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry about that Laurie!  Take care!


----------



## taxlady

Get well soon. At least they know what it is and how to treat it.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Oh dear. Prayers for you Laurie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh dear LP, sounds like little by little they're taking out all the parts that can cause problems. Hope this is the last issue for a while. Rest up and feel better soon. Those little kids will be missing you bad if you take too long.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh dear LP, sounds like little by little they're taking out all the parts that can cause problems. Hope this is the last issue for a while. Rest up and feel better soon. Those little kids will be missing you bad if you take too long.



CG, the girl is very uoset I am not home but I talked to her and she feels better that I have a good doctor to make me better. 

it is 2 am here and still waiting. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Hang in there. Prayers for you are on the way.  A sore tummy is no fun. But then no pain is.


----------



## Katie H

Get better soon, Laurie, but just think how wonderful you'll feel for your upcoming wedding event!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Doing some heavy-duty well-wishing, LP, until you're past all these ills.


----------



## CarolPa

Hope you're feeling better soon, LP!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie and others,  we have canceled our ceremony for  at least now due to many factors.  we mau use Kayelle's idea and ask the cruise ship  captain. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> Katie and others,  we have canceled our ceremony for  at least now due to many factors.  we mau use Kayelle's idea and ask the cruise ship  captain.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Bless your heart Laurie.......do whatever it takes to get you well and without *any **stress*. Your cruise for the two of you is the frosting on the cake anyway.


----------



## Cheryl J

Blessings and prayers to you Laurie, for you, TB and the little ones.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Laurie, I DO home everything goes well in the ER and that you don't have to be admitted.  Sending up prayers for you, TB, and your family.


----------



## LPBeier

Well I am going home today and so are the little ones and their Mom. I am glad that this ordeal is  over for them but will miss them to bits. we are staying in their lives for sure. I am feeling much better and can't wait to get home. I will be resting a lot for sure.  That cruise is looking better and better all the time. Thanks for the blessings and prayers Cheryl they are felt by us all.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Laurie, I DO home everything goes well in the ER and that you don't have to be admitted.  Sending up prayers for you, TB, and your family.



I had surgery to remove my appendix Monday at 6am. I will probably be released later this morning.  

I am so glad your mom is feeling better and has some time off with you.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> I had surgery to remove my appendix Monday at 6am. I will probably be released later this morning.
> 
> I am so glad your mom is feeling better and has some time off with you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I'm glad you're hopefully getting released.  I haven't had an appendectomy but I've heard they're painful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Laurie, glad to hear you're sprung today. And I'm happy/sad for you that your family is moving on. You did a great thing helping them out and I'm sur they'll remember your kindness for a long time. Glad to hear you'll all still keep in touch.

Now try and have nothing else crop up between now and departure day! How many before you ship off?


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Laurie, glad to hear you're sprung today. And I'm happy/sad for you that your family is moving on. You did a great thing helping them out and I'm sur they'll remember your kindness for a long time. Glad to hear you'll all still keep in touch.
> 
> Now try and have nothing else crop up between now and departure day! How many before you ship off?



I am not sprung yet. my blood levels are down so I have to wait for more blood work and if it is good I go and if it is lower I go back into surgery. 

Our cruise date is September 12 so it will give me time to get my strength up. We have a photographer booked for the day of our ceremony so we are going to use it for some family shots.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> CG, the girl is very uoset I am not home but I talked to her and she feels better that I have a good doctor to make me better.
> 
> it is 2 am here and still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Hope they sort you out quickly and you're more comfortable soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am not sprung yet. my blood levels are down so I have to wait for more blood work and if it is good I go and if it is lower I go back into surgery....



Bummer. At least it's a good thing they don't want to send you back before you're ready. You've had enough of that sort of medical care this year already! I'm sure we'll all we watching for your doctor's next chess move.


----------



## buckytom

hi folks, how's it goin'? i hope everyone's well.
ok, well, not everyone. just my friends, acquaintances, and people i've yet to meet or come to know.
god should have turned the ankles of my enemies by now so i can tell when they approach. (an old irish, umm, blessing?.)

anywho, just wanted to say hi.

hi.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bt, it's good to see you. I had you dead, over the side of a boat while fishing with  your boy. Now don't go leaving again without fair warning, you  hear?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey Bucky T, I was thinking about you the other day.  I actually haven't been around much myself lately, but am glad we connected, that is if you are still here!  LOL


----------



## buckytom

we are connected by our souls, lp, for having wished each other well and sharing our lives so many times.  my wishes now for you to be strong and healthy. i just read back: sending all my good vibes your way.

dead, cg? really? on a boat?

did we catch anything? lol.


----------



## LPBeier

Now, CG, don't be taking death too lightly eh?  I think I mentioned this somewhere else, but MIA is a good a place as any.

I was taken to the hospital (my 7th trip in 8 months) last Tuesday with severe chest pains.  They ruled out heart but believed it could be my liver problems again so they took me in.  When we arrived there seemed to be a hold-up.  When one of the paramedics came back he had a strange look on his face.  He told me that the computer had my health number listed as "expired", meaning I was dead.  I had been in the same hospital just two days before.  It took a few hours for them to figure out the problem and in the meantime I couldn't get any treatment.  They finally admitted me to the ER and got the process going, but it still took quite awhile to find test results from the previous visit.  

So I honestly say I know what it is like to be "dead".  It is a real pain in that I couldn't get any pain medication until I was brought back...in the system.


----------



## taxlady

Heya! Welcome back BT. You have been missed. In fact, someone mentioned you today.


----------



## buckytom

aww, lp. keep your spirits up.


----------



## buckytom

hiya, taxy.


----------



## taxlady

BT, you've been away over a year. I don't know if you read the sad news that we lost kadesma. www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/we-must-say-farewell-to-one-of-our-own-88077.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...dead, cg? really? on a boat?
> 
> did we catch anything? lol.


I figured you two finally found "a big one" and the danged thing pulled you in. So, the only thing you might have caught was a cold. *ah-choo*


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> aww, lp. keep your spirits up.


I was actually trying to tell it kind of tongue firmly embedded in cheek but I guess it's hard to view any death story that way.  It was frustrating during the time, but has since gave us a few laughs.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> hi folks, how's it goin'? i hope everyone's well.
> ok, well, not everyone. just my friends, acquaintances, and people i've yet to meet or come to know.
> god should have turned the ankles of my enemies by now so i can tell when they approach. (an old irish, umm, blessing?.)
> 
> anywho, just wanted to say hi.
> 
> hi.



Where the heck have you been? We have *really missed you*. Those Scouts must have taken you on one heck of a camping trip. So glad to hear from you. So good to have you back. Let me give you a BIG, BIG hug.


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome back BT.  Hope you can stay around for a while.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good to see you back, BT! How have you been?


----------



## cara

welcome back, buckytom!
Nice too see you back here, hope it will be a bit more often in the future ;o)

Laurie,
sending you all you need to make the best of it! Thinking of you quite often


----------



## buckytom

hi guys, great to see everyone again. thanks for the welcomes.

i ran out of stories to tell, so i went out and got more. pix and jokes to follow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> hi guys, great to see everyone again. thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> i ran out of stories to tell, so i went out and got more. pix and jokes to follow.



Glad to see ya!

I was beginning to think you were in Australia or the Meadowlands!


----------



## buckytom

b, i just read the pm you sent me a while back. rofl at the witness protection program.

actually, yes, i tried it out but my wife found me anyway...


----------



## Kayelle

*WOW........it's so dang good to see you again Bucky!!

You've sure been missed!! So what's new???
*


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, BuckyTom!


----------



## vitauta

well, hot damn, bt!!  you're a helluva welcome sight for sore eyes. welcome home!  what tales have you for us?


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> hi folks, how's it goin'? i hope everyone's well.
> ok, well, not everyone. just my friends, acquaintances, and people i've yet to meet or come to know.
> god should have turned the ankles of my enemies by now so i can tell when they approach. (an old irish, umm, blessing?.)
> 
> anywho, just wanted to say hi.
> 
> hi.



Oh, my goodness, welcome back, cuz!

I thought your little man had waylaid you and had you doin' serious manual labor.

It's so wonderful having you back and I look forward to hearing stories of your adventures.

Let the games begin!!!


----------



## buckytom

hi k-l, dawg, vit, and kth. 

here's my favourite vid from this summer: it never gets old scaring your kid!


----------



## CWS4322

BT, It is so good to have you back. I thought maybe you were posting an MIA! I was going to razz you for popping in only to tease us. I can't see the video...dang!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I can "see" the video, but it's taking forever to load and keeps buffering. Our internet has been a real PITA and the laptop is a year younger than Moses. I'll have to try and watch it later on Himself's new tablet.


----------



## Dawgluver

It won't play for me either...


----------



## Cheryl J

Hiya, buckytom, and welcome back! 

Hmmm....the video played fine for me, and I loved it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom, Welcome home!


----------



## Somebunny

Bucky!!!!!! Your'e baaaaack!! Yay!  Missed you buddy,  hope you are well and the family too!  Please stick around, it just hasn't been the same without you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

So Bucky, how does it feel tp be the prodigal son returning home! You have been missed.  So please stick around for awhile or at least let us know you are going. We need you here! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> hi guys, great to see everyone again. thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> i ran out of stories to tell, so i went out and got more. pix and jokes to follow.


 Welcome back missed ya!!


----------



## Zhizara

Welcome home, BT!


----------



## buckytom

hi mofet and zhi.

lp, it's nice to see so many old friends again.


----------



## CWS4322

BT--if I were to go MIA for a year, I think DCers would miss updates on the Girls more than they'd miss me!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

CWS4322 said:


> BT--if I were to go MIA for a year, I think DCers would miss updates on the Girls more than they'd miss me!



No we most certainly would not! You're an important presence on this forum and we would miss you dearly if you left, even if it were just for a few weeks.


----------



## buckytom

what pag said, c-dubya.

your feathered friends are just more of you to love.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> BT--if I were to go MIA for a year, I think DCers would miss updates on the Girls more than they'd miss me!



Well, I know I would be very worried about the girls!


----------



## Addie

How did you get such a good looking boy?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Well, I know I would be very worried about the girls!


Sweet, everyone. And yes, I know, Addie, you'd be worried about the girls. You know I count them every night when I lock them up in their coop. More than once. Hen-head count is what I call it.


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> hi guys, great to see everyone again. thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> i ran out of stories to tell, so i went out and got more. pix and jokes to follow.



BT! howzit?! Hope you are well!


----------



## Alix

*peeking in the back window* Mind if I drop back in? Sorry to have been MIA without letting you folks know where I was off to. I have no excuses. Just life and summer being busy. You know the drill. 

I don't remember how long its been since I was here! I had some health issues back in May. They have no idea really what it was. Their best guess after sucking most of my blood out, ultrasounds and MRIs is that I had a stone in my liver, but it somehow passed and I'm well again. Don't want to do THAT again. Yuck. Upside was losing some weight...found it all again though! 

We had a couple of trips. One to Vegas to do a heli tour of the Grand Canyon, and to see the Beatles Love show. (WOW!) Then a quick trip to Montana to see Sir Paul in concert in Missoula. That man is amazing. 3 hours in blazing heat and he sounds like a dream. 

Kids are both getting ready for university in a few days so things are a bit tense at the moment. I've put my hat in the ring to permanently take over this "boss" job I've been doing. I'll see how it goes. 

Missed you lot! Anyone do anything particularly wild or naughty while I was away? PM me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too bad you forgot I live in Missoula...


----------



## Alix

You do not. OMG! Seriously??? I'm a total idiot. 

Did you come to the concert? And I fell in love with Missoula and Montana over all. It was so beautiful. A bit scary driving at times, but just so pretty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We didn't go to the concert, but were able to enjoy it as we could hear it from the park nearby.  I could have wandered you around the city!


----------



## Alix

I WAS IN THE PARK FOR A WHILE!!! I'm pretty sure I'd have recognized you but what a dolt I am that I forgot you were in Missoula. Never fear, I will be returning. Hey...what's the deal with a stadium that size in a city that size? The entire population of the city could fit in that stadium.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I WAS IN THE PARK FOR A WHILE!!! I'm pretty sure I'd have recognized you but what a dolt I am that I forgot you were in Missoula. Never fear, I will be returning. Hey...what's the deal with a stadium that size in a city that size? The entire population of the city could fit in that stadium.



LOL!!  It has underground flotation devices in case the valley floods...just kidding. It fills up every home game.

Which park were you in?  There are many all over the city, we were in a park south of the stadium.  You were likely closer to the river.


----------



## Alix

I walked over a little bridge from the stadium to the park. I think that would be west of the stadium?

Did I mention my seats were Section 1 Row 14 on the FLOOR!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is Northwest of the stadium by the river.  Where did you park your car?

It's a beautiful valley, isn't it?


----------



## GotGarlic

So glad to see you back, Alix! I was just thinking about you.


----------



## Alix

Right outside the West gate. We had rock star parking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah!  now I have a picture of where you were.  We were about ten blocks south of there, close to the University Golf Course.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yeah!! Two of my favorite people are with us again. Alix and buckytom.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> Yeah!! Two of my favorite people are with us again. Alix and buckytom.



 Meeeee tooooo... you both have been sorely missed! Welcome home!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay, Alix is a rock star! Glad to see you around. Don't be a stranger, but it's OK to be strange.


----------



## buckytom

aaaaaaaliiiiiiiiiix! what's up lil' sis? good to see you again. all's well, i hope, for all.


----------



## buckytom

hola, jono! things are good here. got stung by a jelly on my right eye the other day while boogue boarding. will post vids tomorrow.

hope your bionics are working well.


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome Back Alix!  I love Montana too.  Too bad you two didn't connect.  I am sorry you had all those health problems but I can totally relate.  Take good care and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Alix

Thanks for the warm welcome all! I forgot how much fun it is around here. I have to dash to work ASAP, but I'll be online in the morning to bug all you folks. 

BT, all is well here. Kids are in uni this year (EEK!) Eldest was in NY for a couple weeks in May and I was missing you badly about then. I know you would have been able to give her the lowdown on the best spots to chow down.


----------



## buckytom

now why would you do that to me, alix? 

(imitating a college girl)
you know, like, i said ok, so then she said ok, so we all said ok? ok? you know? 
O...M...G...
like totally. it'll be epic. got any wine coolers or jello shots?


----------



## buckytom

btw, where's pacanus been these days?


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> btw, where's pacanus been these days?
> 
> View attachment 21769



He pops up from time to time.

Send him a PM, he will probably appear for a visit.


----------



## Addie

My question is; "Why are we all still in *GOING MIA"?* Is buckytom going to be leaving again for another spell? I hope not. Time to take a walk over to "The Backporch."


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> now why would you do that to me, alix?
> 
> (imitating a college girl)
> you know, like, i said ok, so then she said ok, so we all said ok? ok? you know?
> O...M...G...
> like totally. it'll be epic. got any wine coolers or jello shots?



OMG! I'm laughing so hard right now. So NOT my eldest. My youngest, yes. G&T maybe but she still wasn't officially legal in the US. Sucks to be legal at home and not on holiday! She was mostly in the Harlem area as there was a Frankie Manning dance thing she was in town for. She LOVED NY. I am hopeful that someday we'll get to go together and we'll buy you dinner somewhere.

On another note. I'm MIA again for a few days. I thought I'd be able to hang out and play a bit, but we are getting unexpected company and I have to adjust my work schedule. See you Monday folks.


----------



## bethzaring

Alix said:


> Missed you lot! Anyone do anything particularly wild or naughty while I was away? PM me!


 

I got married!!


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> I got married!!


Hard to trump that one.


----------



## Claire

*Been so long ...*

Don't know exactly why, but I've fallen out of the loop for quite awhile.  Actually, a lot of little stuff just kept coming up and haven't really felt like "talking."  But the other day I thought, "I should ask someone on DC about that," and realized I had to get back into the loop!  Anything new?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Claire said:


> Don't know exactly why, but I've fallen out of the loop for quite awhile.  Actually, a lot of little stuff just kept coming up and haven't really felt like "talking."  But the other day I thought, "I should ask someone on DC about that," and realized I had to get back into the loop!  Anything new?



Great to see ya!


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:


> Don't know exactly why, but I've fallen out of the loop for quite awhile.  Actually, a lot of little stuff just kept coming up and haven't really felt like "talking."  But the other day I thought, "I should ask someone on DC about that," and realized I had to get back into the loop!  Anything new?




Nice to see you, Claire!  Been wondering about you.


----------



## taxlady

Great to see you back Claire.

What's new? Bucky Tom is back. CatPat is (hopefully) temporarily away. She got married. Beth (bethzaring) got married too.


----------



## Kayelle

*Claire!!!!* It's good to see you again!! Jump right back in....you've sure been missed!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claire said:


> Don't know exactly why, but I've fallen out of the loop for quite awhile.  Actually, a lot of little stuff just kept coming up and haven't really felt like "talking."  But the other day I thought, "I should ask someone on DC about that," and realized I had to get back into the loop!  Anything new?



Claire, it's so good to have you back with us. We have missed you. How is everything in Galena. Are they decorating for the fall season?


----------



## Claire

Galena is unchanged (as it has been for a couple hundred years).  Maybe because of our terrible winter, no one is in a rush to autumn!  Just enjoying the nice weather for now!  The only one thinking fall is the chain store (that is to say, the one and only Wal-Mart) where Halloween stuff has been out for well over a month!


----------



## CWS4322

CLAIRE! Yes, I shouted--more like a Whoopee! Glad you could drop in--you've been missed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Claire! So good to see you back!


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> I got married!!



I just found this, Beth!  What wonderful news.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi again Claire!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi Claire. Welcome "home".


----------



## Andy M.

Good to see you again, Claire.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glad you are back Claire.


----------



## LPBeier

Glad to see you here again, Claire!

Well, the passports finally came, I was able to register us for boarding online, got our excursions and other fun things booked. So it looks like Friday at 5 pm PDT, TB and I will be waving from our balcony and setting sail for Alaska.  We have limited Wifi while on board so I may stop in with pictures but with all the getting ready and then the cruise I will be on sporadically from now until Friday Sept. 19th.

I am so happy this is working out!  Our honeymoon cruise after 13 years! 

One of our "indulgences" (that's the category it is in) is a dinner in the fine dining restaurant which for one night gets transformed into the famous New York "Le Cirque" restaurant.  That is really exciting!


----------



## Andy M.

Here's wishing you and TB a great time!  SO and her daughter are on a Caribbean cruise right now and will be stopping in Puerto Rico tomorrow and St. Martin the next day.


----------



## bethzaring

Hi Claire!

And congratulations Laurie on the honeymoon plans coming together!!


----------



## taxlady

Have a wonderful time on the cruise Laurie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...So it looks like Friday at 5 pm PDT, TB and I will be waving from our balcony and setting sail for Alaska.  We have limited Wifi while on board so I may stop in with pictures but with all the getting ready and then the cruise I will be on sporadically from now until Friday Sept. 19th.
> 
> I am so happy this is working out!  Our honeymoon cruise after 13 years! ...


Wishing you and TB a wonderful long-delayed honeymoon cruise  ! Don't worry about us, we can wait until you get back before we need to see pics. Just enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a blast, LP and TB!


----------



## Kayelle

I know you'll have a wonderful time Laurie. 

When you get to the boarding terminal, be sure to request a wheel chair when you enter. They will accommodate you without a problem, and you will need it, as the lines can be very long getting booked in, and the  walk through a long series of ramps up to the ship would be very taxing considering your health problems. Unless you have priority boarding, can take a VERY long time before you'll be in your room.

Have fun, and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Excellent advice, Kayelle!

Have fun Laurie and TB!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Here's another hint Laurie.

Shortly after sailing there will be an announcement about where, and what time you'll be required to show up at your muster station. Make note of the time and be there about a half hour BEFORE time with your life jacket. This way you can find a seat and not have to take the stairs, as once the alarm is sounded, the elevators are locked. You don't want to deal with stairs and standing room only.


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful time, Laurie and TB! 

Kayelle, I want to thank you for your advice to Laurie, too. DH and I are going on our 30th anniversary cruise in February and these tips are helpful for me, too. I'm planning to have a motorized scooter by then, too.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Have a wonderful time, Laurie and TB!
> 
> Kayelle, I want to thank you for your advice to Laurie, too. DH and I are going on our 30th anniversary cruise in February and these tips are helpful for me, too. I'm planning to have a motorized scooter by then, too.



 That's wonderful GG !! Glad I could help. Where are you headed?


----------



## GotGarlic

We're doing the Western Caribbean, leaving out of New Orleans. We'll spend three days in NoLa before we leave. Here are the stops:


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> We're doing the Western Caribbean, leaving out of New Orleans. We'll spend three days in NoLa before we leave. Here are the stops:


Ooh, sounds like fun.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone for your well wishes and Kayelle, a special thank you to you.  I actually have my Dad's wheelchair and was wondering if I should bring it along.  A friend actually suggested it because she has MS and they went last year.  She ended up borrowing one for a couple of the shore excursions. I won't need it much I am sure as we have picked ones with an "easy" level of activity, but I guess it never hurts.  I am also getting a pick foot for my cane - we aren't planning on going onto the glaciers, but I have it in case.

We used the wheelchair at our fairgrounds last year when I was getting around a lot better than I am now and I enjoyed myself a lot more than if I had been walking.

Also thanks for the tip about the muster station.

GG that is really exciting.  My parents took two Caribbean cruises and loved them.  We mainly picked Alaska because we have both wanted to see it and because it leaves out of Vancouver so I don't have to deal with flights and hotel rooms before and after.  We can get on board and get settled in.


----------



## Kayelle

Laurie, I would absolutely take your Dad's wheelchair since you have one. If you don't, I know you will wish you had it with you if you need it. 

An even better choice would be a transport chair (without the huge wheels) if you could borrow one from someone as they take up a lot less room and are lightweight. TB would be pushing you anyway. I used one of those when I broke my foot last year. My neighbor had one in her garage.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Have a wonderful time, Laurie and TB!
> 
> Kayelle, I want to thank you for your advice to Laurie, too. DH and I are going on our 30th anniversary cruise in February and these tips are helpful for me, too. I'm planning to have a motorized scooter by then, too.



You will have fun with that. They do break down into three pieces and can travel with you. Just remember to recharge it every night. Then you will be good to go the next day. I have had one for more than ten years and would be lost without mine.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Laurie, I would absolutely take your Dad's wheelchair since you have one. If you don't, I know you will wish you had it with you if you need it.
> 
> An even better choice would be a transport chair (without the huge wheels) if you could borrow one from someone as they take up a lot less room and are lightweight. TB would be pushing you anyway. I used one of those when I broke my foot last year. My neighbor had one in her garage.



I have one of each. And the transport one has been a blessing. It gets me out of the house even if just to go with my daughter when she is wandering through Targets or some other box store. I may not be buying anything, but it is still nice to look and see what is out there.


----------



## LPBeier

it is hard to believe we are on dsy 3 of our cruise. I am awake and thought I would say a quick hi. We arrive in Juneau around 1 pm and are attending a salmon cookout. My cane got us through customs and checkin in less than 1hour. we are having a very restful time. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, Laurie! Glad to hear it's going well. Enjoy that salmon!


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds wonderful.  Glad you're having a good time.  Enjoy that salmon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yum, salmon from the source.  Keep on resting and relaxing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's great hearing from you LP! Glad to hear it's going so smoothly for you. Enjoy yourself, relax, and take pictures. When you're home we need pictures.


----------



## tinlizzie

Hey, LP - don't forget to bring us a snowball.  Just tuck it into a corner of your suitcase. . .


----------



## Addie

Everyone keeps telling you to enjoy that salmon. I am telling you to enjoy that hubby of yours. After all this is your long delayed honeymoon. Act like a newlywed.


----------



## vitauta

pac hasn't checked in for more than a month.  i guess he's taking one of his breaks.  did he happen to mention anything in a post?


----------



## GotGarlic

Just that he was taking a break.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope pac is doing OK.  And Harry....I still wonder whatever happened to Harry.  He was such a prolific poster in the dinner thread.  Sure hope everything is OK with him, too.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Everyone keeps telling you to enjoy that salmon. I am telling you to enjoy that hubby of yours. After all this is your long delayed honeymoon. Act like a newlywed.



Addie, I just saw this.  We DID enjoy the salmon and I DID act like a newlywed.  I always enjoy that hubby of mine!


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> pac hasn't checked in for more than a month.  i guess he's taking one of his breaks.  did he happen to mention anything in a post?



I've tried to PM him but his mailbox is full so it won't go through.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I got a note from him right before he vaporized. Basically saying the same thing. Now that it's football season I'm really missing him. We would send PMs every once in a while about our Brownies. Now that they are having a less crappy year, I wish I was getting his take on the team.

PAC get BACK here! Go Browns!


----------



## MrsLMB

I've been on and off for a while now.  

It's now time for me to just leave.

When I first came here it as a fun place and lots of great information was shared.

In the past year though there has been a shift.

There is a lot of bitching, challenging, arguments, put downs etc.

I tried just leaving for a while to see if it was really my perception of things, but it is not.

I have sent a few of people over here in the last few months and I was told no thanks, those people are mean by one person and the other wanted to know what they had done to me that would make me want them to be in a place like this where there was so much nastiness.

I apologized to them and assured them this was not normal.

However ... I am now eating my words to them.

I do not expect a single one of you to bother with me and my post because it seems there are very few - if any at all - who are willing to step back and take a look at how mean you are.

The bickering and putdowns and insults are running rampant here.

There seems to be a core group who firmly believe they are better than the rest and take no concern about insulting other people.

You all wonder why new people don't stick around .. well take a look at some of the mean things being said.

It matters not to me anymore as I am done.

But I post this rather than just walk away because I hope that perhaps you will slow down a moment and take people's feelings into consideration before you lambaste them with your superior knowledge and before you make them feel small for asking a question.

You seem to forget that at one time - you were also the same way ... learning.

Goodbye and thank for the good times and best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Addie

I am sorry to see you go. I do understand what you are saying. And you are so right. But for those who are being attacked constantly, if they don't register a complaint with the moderators, there is not to much they can do. They can only respond to a complaint. 

I myself have been victim of one person in particular. For the longest time I just kept quiet and kept my mouth shut. I thought that by failing to respond to my attacker, the problem would go away. But one day the line was crossed and I did register a complaint. Since then the attacks have gotten to be fewer and not as severe. Now I notice that my nemesis has started the attacks toward other members. I have let it be known that I will no longer be a passive participant to this behavior. 

Good luck. You will be missed. You have been a major contributor to this forum and I am sad to see you leave us. May I suggest that you lurk in the background and when you see that the tone has changed for the better, please reconsider returning to us.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> I got a note from him right before he vaporized. Basically saying the same thing. Now that it's football season I'm really missing him. We would send PMs every once in a while about our Brownies. Now that they are having a less crappy year, I wish I was getting his take on the team.
> 
> PAC get BACK here! Go Browns!



i don't know...the timing of pac's dropping out seems just a tad suspicious to me, coiniciding, as it does, with football season and his wildly popular PPPC thread--(pac's personal pigskin challenge). do you suppose pac is taking a break from the pressures of yet another season of those demanding cooking projects that had attracted a near-obsessive following by some of us dcer fans?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't think so vit. He beat around the bush more when he sent me a PM a while back, but I think his mood was along the lines that is driving MrsLMB away, along with others.

***


Mrs. L, sorry you have to go. Sometimes some people just won't grow up, but instead have to pick fights and be right. I know that flaw keeps popping up in me sometimes. Almost every time, I'm smart enough to cancel a post after I compose it - once I read it over in preview it just says "you know you're better than that".  ~  Take care, and we'll pass in the night on some other social sea...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> ***
> 
> Mrs. L, sorry you have to go. Sometimes some people just won't grow up, but instead have to pick fights and be right. I know that flaw keeps popping up in me sometimes. Almost every time, I'm smart enough* to cancel a post *after I compose it - once I read it over in preview it just says "you know you're better than that".  ~  Take care, and we'll pass in the night on some other social sea...



I have done that many times. I refuse to be goaded into an argument. My motto has always been, "Love your enemies. It will drive them crazy!" It is hard to argue alone.


----------



## buckytom

oh, c'mon addie. you know you haven't done that many times...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> oh, c'mon addie. you know you haven't done that many times...



   Now you have me blushing!


----------



## buckytom

darn, i was looking for an argument. 

mrs lmb, i understand what you are saying, about leaving and coming back to find the site much nastier than it was once.

i left for a few reasons a year ago (one legal, one personal) and when i came back i was shocked at how many little jabs some folks were taking at each other.

i figure that things change, though. sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. but then they change again. sometimes even better, sometimes, well, you get the idea. 

the only thing that's constant is change.

i figure if i'm gonna be a part of the community here, i'll just try not to get sucked in to the crappiness and hope things swing back up. quitting isn't in my dna, nor is drama.
comedy maybe, but not drama. that's why i never said anything after i left. i figured i might come back one day.

i hope you will consider that, too.


----------



## CWS4322

MrsLMB, I for one, will miss you. I have been the "object" of attack. It has hurt my feelings, it has made me angry, it has also resulted in me registering complaints. Some of the attacks have accused me of being arrogant, etc. My personal life since 2007 has been horribly difficult--financially, emotionally, and physically. There were weeks where I did not answer my phone because the only calls I got were from creditors--the Forum (and The Girls) were the only things that kept me going. 

I agree, there are some members who seem to enjoy challenging others, putting them down, and not playing nice in the sandbox (and you know who you are). I suggest you take a break--lurk. That's what I did. I also have blocked those who don't play nice--that way, I don't get tempted to read their posts. 

You have added so much to the DC family. I hope you reconsider.


----------



## CWS4322

Speaking of MIAs, I miss Chopper (and pac). Where did Chopper go?


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> MrsLMB, I for one, will miss you. I have been the "object" of attack. It has hurt my feelings, it has made me angry, it has also resulted in me registering complaints. Some of the attacks have accused me of being arrogant, etc. My personal life since 2007 has been horribly difficult--financially, emotionally, and physically. There were weeks where I did not answer my phone because the only calls I got were from creditors--the Forum (and The Girls) were the only things that kept me going.
> 
> I agree, there are some members who seem to enjoy challenging others, putting them down, and not playing nice in the sandbox (and you know who you are). I suggest you take a break--lurk. That's what I did. I also have blocked those who don't play nice--that way, I don't get tempted to read their posts.
> 
> You have added so much to the DC family. I hope you reconsider.



I was thinking earlier today about doing the same thing. Blocking those who feel like I am their personal victim. I don't know why I have put up with it for so long. My way of coping with the attacks wasn't working. So the only way left to me is to block them. I will not allow these folks drive me from this forum. I have made too many good friends here to allow that to happen. 

I am not sure how this works. Does the other person get a notice that they have been blocked? Or is it that I just don't get their posts appearing on my screen?


----------



## Somebunny

CWS4322 said:


> Speaking of MIAs, I miss Chopper (and pac). Where did Chopper go?




I tried to PM you CWS, but could not.



Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I was thinking earlier today about doing the same thing. Blocking those who feel like I am their personal victim. I don't know why I have put up with it for so long. My way of coping with the attacks wasn't working. So the only way left to me is to block them. I will not allow these folks drive me from this forum. I have made too many good friends here to allow that to happen.
> 
> I am not sure how this works. Does the other person get a notice that they have been blocked? Or is it that I just don't get their posts appearing on my screen?


I don't think so, Addie. You will see that the person has responded to a thread, but you can't see it. It works for me. And, love you best! The Girls do too, don't you dare leave. I'd miss you so. (And Myrtle would probably try and figure out how she could get to Boston).

Myrtle: Purple Flight Suit. Can I follow the Canadian Geese?"

BC: "Myrtle, you're NOT going to Boston."

Myrtle: "I want to go live with Big Chicken Auntie Addie!"

BC: "Myrtle, she lives in an apartment."

Myrtle: "I could adjust. Where did you hide my flight suit?"

BC: "Myrtle, you can't fly that far. You can barely fly 10 feet."

Myrtle: "What? I thought you Big Chickens invented airplanes!"

BC: "Oh, Myrtle. Come here--I've got a piece of cheese for you."

Myrtle: "I love cheese. Would Big Chicken Auntie Addie give me cheese?"


----------



## CWS4322

Somebunny said:


> I tried to PM you CWS, but could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


Let me check my PM settings (darn Myrtle, she must have changed them).


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I was thinking earlier today about doing the same thing. Blocking those who feel like I am their personal victim. I don't know why I have put up with it for so long. My way of coping with the attacks wasn't working. So the only way left to me is to block them. I will not allow these folks drive me from this forum. I have made too many good friends here to allow that to happen.
> 
> I am not sure how this works. Does the other person get a notice that they have been blocked? Or is it that I just don't get their posts appearing on my screen?


I've used the "ignore" feature for two people on here who annoy the h*ll out of me by their bitching both at me and at others. I don't know if it tells them they've been ignored but it puts a message up on the thread telling me there is a contribution from X who is on my ignore list. You do have the option of un-ignoring them if you are really curious about what they've written but mostly I can't be bothered.

I'm with Addie and others. I'm here because I want to be and I will not be driven away by some spiteful loser(s) with nothing better to do than be nasty to others on the forum. We are all here (hopefully) to have a good time and to share our successes and disasters and to ask for and to offer help to each other and, for goodness sake, to have fun.

I don't suppose Mrs LMB will be getting these posts if she's signed off but do you suppose she's receiving PMs? Do PMs find their way to the recipients usual email addresses?


----------



## buckytom

testing, 1, 2.

testing, testing.

sibilance. sibilance...





did everyone get that?  just checking.


----------



## MrsLMB

Yes .. I am receiving the posts here as well as many private messages.

I must say I am quite impressed with the outpouring of understanding I have received.

It's good to know I am not alone in seeing these things here, but sad to know that it is permitted to continue.

I have replied to everyone who has written except for CWS - you still don't have your pm settings open.

I appreciate the suggestion to block people and will most certainly do that.

How sad that so many want to enjoy this place but have to put up with the same old stuff from the same people over and over again.

I will never refer another person here because, quite frankly, some of you can not be trusted to not bully.

Shame on those of you who take great pleasure in dismissing human beings with genuine concerns and questions and double shame on those of you who think your opinions are much more important than others.

We shall see how this goes ... if nothing else at least the conversation  has been opened and maybe now people won't be afraid to stand up for  themselves.


----------



## Mad Cook

buckytom said:


> testing, 1, 2.
> 
> testing, testing.
> 
> sibilance. sibilance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did everyone get that? just checking.


Coming through loud and clear.


----------



## CWS4322

MrsLMB said:


> Yes .. I am receiving the posts here as well as many private messages.
> 
> I must say I am quite impressed with the outpouring of understanding I have received.
> 
> It's good to know I am not alone in seeing these things here, but sad to know that it is permitted to continue.
> 
> I have replied to everyone who has written except for CWS - you still don't have your pm settings open.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion to block people and will most certainly do that.
> 
> How sad that so many want to enjoy this place but have to put up with the same old stuff from the same people over and over again.
> 
> I will never refer another person here because, quite frankly, some of you can not be trusted to not bully.
> 
> Shame on those of you who take great pleasure in dismissing human beings with genuine concerns and questions and double shame on those of you who think your opinions are much more important than others.
> 
> We shall see how this goes ... if nothing else at least the conversation has been opened and maybe now people won't be afraid to stand up for themselves.


Thought I fixed that today. You don't have to reply to me, I understand. STAY, please, STAY. 

Don't let the bullies chase you away. And those of you who are new and causing a bit of unrest to this wonderful forum, maybe you would like to go back to 2011/2012 threads and read through those. This is a place where people who like food and are foodies like to hang. I know that this is place I like to hang. I've met many great people here.


----------



## Mad Cook

MrsLMB said:


> Yes .. I am receiving the posts here as well as many private messages.
> 
> I must say I am quite impressed with the outpouring of understanding I have received.
> 
> It's good to know I am not alone in seeing these things here, but sad to know that it is permitted to continue.
> 
> I have replied to everyone who has written except for CWS - you still don't have your pm settings open.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion to block people and will most certainly do that.
> 
> How sad that so many want to enjoy this place but have to put up with the same old stuff from the same people over and over again.
> 
> I will never refer another person here because, quite frankly, some of you can not be trusted to not bully.
> 
> Shame on those of you who take great pleasure in dismissing human beings with genuine concerns and questions and double shame on those of you who think your opinions are much more important than others.
> 
> We shall see how this goes ... if nothing else at least the conversation has been opened and maybe now people won't be afraid to stand up for themselves.


 That's it, girl - up and at 'em. Don't let anyone drive you away from where you want to be.


----------



## buckytom

to be fair, though, a certain thickness of skin helps.
and an understanding that folks sometimes have bad days.

or weeks.

or occasionally drunk post.

or taste swamp water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

By all means, report bullying posts.  The Moderation team cannot read everything, everyday, in every forum.  How do we know if there is a problem if you don't tell us?


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> to be fair, though, a certain thickness of skin helps.
> and an understanding that folks sometimes have bad days.
> 
> or weeks.
> 
> or occasionally drunk post.
> 
> or taste swamp water.


I was going to mention the bad days. I have just ignored some posts because it seemed obvious to me that the person was having a bad day.


----------



## taxlady

I haven't been around much because I'm having a problem with my laptop monitor. I can't seem to make the app for the phone work. It used to work quite well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

At least you showed up, taxy! I've wondered why you haven't been on anywhere near as regular as usual. Glad to hear it's your laptop that has been "sick". I was afraid you had fallen ill. Hope your "smart" devices wise up soon!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least you showed up, taxy! I've wondered why you haven't been on anywhere near as regular as usual. Glad to hear it's your laptop that has been "sick". I was afraid you had fallen ill. Hope your "smart" devices wise up soon!


The monitor doesn't work, so I have it hooked up to a monitor in my office, in the basement, where I have to sit on an office chair instead of lounging on the chesterfield.


----------



## buckytom

ok, i've heard a lot of excuses lately as to why folks are leaving dc, but having to sit up takes the cake....


j/k.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh the horror....

Welcome back, Taxy!


----------



## CWS4322

I have a lot of deadlines between now and the end of the month. I won't be doing much in the kitchen (except for play day making s/thing for the photographer to shoot closer to the end of month) and will be limiting how many times I drop by. Gotta meet my deadlines so I can bill my clients.


----------



## LPBeier

I may be even more sporadic than usual. My side pain is worse than usual and I have been ignoring things like shopping, laundry and tidying up.  

Plus, I have promised I will help TB with his Halloween and Christmas light shows as he is feeling bogged down with the programming and building the light boards (you know those shows to music you see all over youtube!).  I can do some of the lights and also plunking in the channel numbers into the sequence program.

But I love you guys and still have to cook so will be around as much as I can.


----------



## Addie

Well today is the day for my six month assessing. Oh to have so much joy in my life! I have to have a quick talk with the dietician, PT, the NP, social worker and everyone else that is part of my medical team. A real PITA! But I will cooperate. So I will be MIA for today. By the time I get home this afternoon, I will be exhausted, but still have to go to a wake for a kid that my kids played with for many years. They lived right next door to us. He died of cancer. I am glad that it wasn't due to another overdose. It just seems like all their friends are gone due to OD. Then I will probably collapse when I get home. I have just barely recovered from Sunday's parade. 

It is hard to remember I am 75 until I have weeks like this. Then I face a giant reminder called my body.


----------



## Addie

Tuesday was a very busy day for me. As a result I have overdone it. I have been sick since Tuesday night and it looks like I will be in bed for the weekend. So I most likely won't be on.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Tuesday was a very busy day for me. As a result I have overdone it. I have been sick since Tuesday night and it looks like I will be in bed for the weekend. So I most likely won't be on.



Addie; So sorry to hear you're under the weather-get better soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You gotta slow down Addie. You aren't 16 anymore.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, feel better soon.  We need you here! Here's one just for you!


----------



## buckytom

hope you feel better, addie.


----------



## Addie

I am feeling a bit better today. I think I have turned the corner. 

I sent a loooong email to Poo. He is my medical proxy. I gave  him a blow by blow talk of letting him know exactly what has been happening these past months with my pain management. The problem is that I have been on Vicodin for more than eight years now and I feel that I have built up a tolerance to them. They are no longer working. My NP keeps upping my  dose of Gabapentin. Those have no effect at all on my hip and spine. They are meant to control seizures and the accompanying pain. All I need of them is one in the morning and one in the evening before bed. And now I am in pain all the time. The Vicodin are now just numbing the pain. Not stopping it. And having constant pain is exhausting. 

So Poo called The Pirate and he told Poo how bad I have gotten. Poo is very angry. So he is going to call my doctor this coming Friday (his day off and the day I know the doctor is in Winthrop).  He doesn't care if I even get addicted, but he wants my medication of pain changed. He wants me on five or ten mgs. of Percoset. I have to agree with him. The doctor will listen to him. Sometimes it pays to have someone with more medical knowledge than yourself. 

Thank you all for your well wishes. Now back to bed.


----------



## buckytom

hi folks.

i'll be gone for a while. family matters.

should be back soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with that. And don't stay away for a year like this last time. We need your humor around here.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> hi folks.
> 
> i'll be gone for a while. family matters.
> 
> should be back soon.


 
I hope everything is OK.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck with that. And don't stay away for a year like this last time. We need your humor around here.





Cheryl J said:


> I hope everything is OK.


What they said!


----------



## Addie

Wait up! I am coming with you. That way I know we will get you back a lot sooner than last time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> hi folks.
> 
> i'll be gone for a while. family matters.
> 
> should be back soon.



We'll leave the kitchen light on, hurry back!


----------



## Andy M.

Hope all goes well, BT.  See you soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Hope all goes well, BT.  See you soon.



Ditto! Take care.


----------



## taxlady

Just dropped in for a little while. I would be here more if the DC app for Android was working right. Still haven't gotten the laptop fixed.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Just dropped in for a little while. I would be here more if the DC app for Android was working right. Still haven't gotten the laptop fixed.



Well, you have been missed. So hurry back.


----------



## Rocklobster

buckytom said:


> hi folks.
> 
> i'll be gone for a while. family matters.
> 
> should be back soon.


All the best.


----------



## Somebunny

Hope all will be well BT.  Come back when you can.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Somebunny

Taxlady......I miss you!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

Ditto, Taxy.  Don't understand what's going on with your Android app.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Just dropped in for a little while. I would be here more if the DC app for Android was working right. Still haven't gotten the laptop fixed.



Just in case - have you uninstalled and reinstalled the app? Made sure you have the latest version? Deleted the cached files? That's helped me before.


----------



## Somebunny

And while we are at it, where is Whiskadoodle?  Anybody know?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just want to wish you all a Happy Holiday of Your Choice. I'll be off-line most of the time while we're at our daughter's. 

Happy and Prosperous New Year to everyone,  too. May we all be loved,  at peace with our life...and well fed.


----------



## Andy M.

*Our Annual Winter Vacation*

Wednesday we're jetting off to Aruba for our annual vacation.  We return on Sunday the 8th of February.

I'll be checking in from time to time to try to keep up.

New restaurants and maybe a few new recipes.

I'll bring some pictures with me when I return.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a wonderful time Andy, and we'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a great time, Andy!  Looking forward to your pics and trip report!


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> Wednesday we're jetting off to Aruba for our annual vacation.  We return on Sunday the 8th of February.
> 
> I'll be checking in from time to time to try to keep up.
> 
> New restaurants and maybe a few new recipes.
> 
> I'll bring some pictures with me when I return.



I was just thinking it's about time you got out of Dodge.  Have a great time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a great vacation in sunny Aruba, Andy and SO!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Wednesday we're jetting off to Aruba for our annual vacation.  We return on Sunday the 8th of February.
> 
> I'll be checking in from time to time to try to keep up.
> 
> New restaurants and maybe a few new recipes.
> 
> I'll bring some pictures with me when I return.



Drive safely, watch out for deep water.  Have fun!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.  I'll be thinking of you while  sip a cool rum drink or enjoy a fine restaurant meal.  Maybe I'll be able to convince folks to try goat curry one night.  I've been wanting to make a goat dish since I saw it in the Aruban supermarket (Ling and Sons).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a good vacation, Andy! Don't play with the sharks if you go in swimming.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Addie*

Does anyone know anything about Addie? I was missing for a while and only came back at Christmas and I haven't seen her on DC since I came back. In fact the last post I can find for her was at the beginning of November when she wasn't feeling very chipper.


Would anyone let us know if anything had happened to her?


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> Does anyone know anything about Addie? I was missing for a while and only came back at Christmas and I haven't seen her on DC since I came back. In fact the last post I can find for her was at the beginning of November when she wasn't feeling very chipper.
> 
> 
> Would anyone let us know if anything had happened to her?


 Correction last post from Addie was at Christmas. Still a long time ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Does anyone know anything about Addie? I was missing for a while and only came back at Christmas and I haven't seen her on DC since I came back. In fact the last post I can find for her was at the beginning of November when she wasn't feeling very chipper.
> 
> 
> Would anyone let us know if anything had happened to her?



I exchanged messages with her the other day and she indicated that she was taking a break.

She still signs on from time to time, I'm sure she would enjoy a PM.


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> I exchanged messages with her the other day and she indicated that she was taking a break.
> 
> She still signs on from time to time, I'm sure she would enjoy a PM.


Oh good. Yes, I sent her a PM after I posted the above. Glad to hear she's OK. I was quite worried about her. Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

Hi guys.  Home from Aruba.  Arrived to multiple feet of snow.  Lots of reading posts to catch up.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Hi guys.  Home from Aruba.  Arrived to multiple feet of snow.  Lots of reading posts to catch up.



Boy, Andy, you really went from one weather extreme to another!  At least you got to be away from it during the worst part.


----------



## Kayelle

Welcome home Andy! With all the snow since you left I'm surprised you were able to get in the front door with your luggage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome back to the frozen north, Andy. Hope you were able to pack warm, tropical breezes and sunshine in your suitcase.


----------



## Andy M.

Nothing I can do about the weather but I sure do have great neighbors.  They chipped in to shovel off my deck, shovel a path from the back of our condo to the front so we can get the trash out, shovel out my car and move it so the plow could clean my space.  

Time to bake a couple of cakes to say 'thank you'.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was beginning to think you weren't coming back!  Glad you have such great neighbors.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Nothing I can do about the weather but I sure do have great neighbors.  They chipped in to shovel off my deck, shovel a path from the back of our condo to the front so we can get the trash out, shovel out my car and move it so the plow could clean my space.
> 
> Time to bake a couple of cakes to say 'thank you'.



Yeah. Time to get back into your kitchen. With this weather, don't go out, stay in and bake. Great idea. What great neighbors! Kudos to them and you for those thank you cakes.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Boy, Andy, you really went from one weather extreme to another!  At least you got to be away from it during the worst part.



Sorry, this latest storm is the  worst part.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> Yeah. Time to get back into your kitchen. With this weather, don't go out, stay in and bake. Great idea. What great neighbors! Kudos to them and you for those thank you cakes.



Bake!  Make some soul-warming soup, all brothy with great veggies, tender, diced meat of your choice, and a great soup base with lots of rich, meaty flavor and texture from collagen, or some wonderful, yellow, split-pea soup, with onion, a hint of cumin, and diced ham.  Gotta have a touch of butter in the bowl to add a satisfying richness to that fabulous soup.  When it's so cold, it's soup/stew, and home made bread time.

Welcome Back Andy.  Glad to hear you've got great neighbors.  That's what being human is supposed to be about.  Yep, I'm as noisy as ever.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome back Andy.  Glad you could find your house.  Shrek says you should have stayed in Aruba...


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Andy.  Looking forward to hearing about the food, the beaches, the scenery...  How nice of your neighbors to look after your place for you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Nothing I can do about the weather but I sure do have great neighbors.  They chipped in to shovel off my deck, shovel a path from the back of our condo to the front so we can get the trash out, shovel out my car and move it so the plow could clean my space.
> 
> Time to bake a couple of cakes to say 'thank you'.


We have neighbors like that. The best! Himself ruptured a disc the first winter we lived here, and our snowblower was back in OH for our daughter to use. The first time I went out to shovel, my next door neighbor came over with his snowblower and chased me inside. I baked an apple pie (two, actually, one for them and one for us) and took it over as a thanks. The next storm the same thing happened, but a different neighbor! They snowblowed, I baked (two more) apple pies. The NEXT storm a third neighbor showed up! He didn't have a snowblower, but he did shovel out the apron, which was lots of wet and heavy snow. I asked him if he had heard about the pies; he laughed, looked a bit sheepish, and said "yes". I told him we were getting tired of apple pies, would a pumpkin be OK? "Oh, yes! Pumpkin is my favorite!" Win/win!

By the next winter, we had brought our old snowblower back from OH. Our daughter never used it, saying she'd rather shovel.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have neighbors like that. The best! Himself ruptured a disc the first winter we lived here, and our snowblower was back in OH for our daughter to use. The first time I went out to shovel, my next door neighbor came over with his snowblower and chased me inside. I baked an apple pie (two, actually, one for them and one for us) and took it over as a thanks. The next storm the same thing happened, but a different neighbor! They snowblowed, I baked (two more) apple pies. The NEXT storm a third neighbor showed up! He didn't have a snowblower, but he did shovel out the apron, which was lots of wet and heavy snow. I asked him if he had heard about the pies; he laughed, looked a bit sheepish, and said "yes". I told him we were getting tired of apple pies, would a pumpkin be OK? "Oh, yes! Pumpkin is my favorite!" Win/win!
> 
> By the next winter, we had brought our old snowblower back from OH. Our daughter never used it, saying she'd rather shovel.



You have made some neighbors very sad.


----------



## Hoot

Welcome back!
You are truly fortunate to have neighbors that take the time and make the effort to be good neighbors.
And remember.... there is truth in the old sayin' that without Winter, you can't truly appreciate Summer.


----------



## CarolPa

I want to know what the residents of Boston did to deserve this!!!  It's unbelieveable!  You certainly have my sympathy.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I want to know what the residents of Boston did to deserve this!!!  It's unbelieveable!  You certainly have my sympathy.



Carol, I stopped looking out the window. Unfortunately, our mailboxes are right in front of the full glass door at the front of the house. The snow goes right up to the roof of the community room and the windows are completely in snow. It has now become depressing. I can not remember a winter like this. Not even the blizzard in '78 was this bad. And I worked through that for the Police Department. Our main street has been plowed, but bus service is still minimal at best. The bus is supposed to leave Orient Heights station on the hour every thirty minutes. It is supposed to arrive at our street seven minutes later. Good luck with that if it comes in 20 or even 30 minutes. 

I need to go make some bread and take out my frustration with the kneading.


----------



## taxlady

Hi everyone, I'm back, at least for a while. I didn't get the laptop fixed yet, but it's back in the living with a separate monitor. Makes it much more comfortable to post. It's just plain too cold to spend much time in my basement office.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back, at least for a while. I didn't get the laptop fixed yet, but it's back in the living with a separate monitor. Makes it much more comfortable to post. It's just plain too cold to spend much time in my basement office.



Glad to have you back. Isn't your tax season coming up also?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back, at least for a while. I didn't get the laptop fixed yet, but it's back in the living with a separate monitor. Makes it much more comfortable to post. It's just plain too cold to spend much time in my basement office.




Taxy!!!!  We missed you!  :mwah:  

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well THIS is a happy sight, *taxy*! We don't care how you jury-rig up a system to get here to DC, we're just glad to see you. Hope this works out fine for you for a long time, or at least until your laptop is back to working.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi taxy!  Nice to see you!


----------



## Kayelle

*Taxi !!!! I've been missing you!! 
*


----------



## taxlady

Aw, thanks ladies. What a lovely welcome home.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Glad to have you back. Isn't your tax season coming up also?


Thanks Addie. Yes, tax season has sort of started. I'm trying to cut back. I have already asked some clients to find someone else. I will be teaching the clients with the easy returns how to do their own taxes online.


----------



## Zhizara

Hey Taxy!!  Welcome home, you've been missed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back, at least for a while. I didn't get the laptop fixed yet, but it's back in the living with a separate monitor. Makes it much more comfortable to post. It's just plain too cold to spend much time in my basement office.




So good to see you!  You've been missed.


----------



## Andy M.

Good to see you again, TL.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks guys


Zhizara said:


> Hey Taxy!!  Welcome home, you've been missed!


Nice to be home again


PrincessFiona60 said:


> So good to see you!  You've been missed.


I've missed you too.


Andy M. said:


> Good to see you again, TL.


Good to see you too.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm going to San Francisco this week-end to celebrate the year of the ram. Friday and Monday are travel days. I will be back on Tuesday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm going to San Francisco this week-end to celebrate the year of the ram. Friday and Monday are travel days. I will be back on Tuesday.




Have fun, sounds like a good time!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back, at least for a while. I didn't get the laptop fixed yet, but it's back in the living with a separate monitor. Makes it much more comfortable to post. It's just plain too cold to spend much time in my basement office.



Sorry I missed the triumphant return of such a grand woman as yourself.  So here's a belated, but sincere and delighted - Welcome back.

And Sir-Loin, have a great time.  I won't throw in any corny cliche's.  Just, have a great time.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I thought Chinese New Year was Feb 19th.  Have fun SLOB!  I'll still end up at China Buffet over the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

SLOB, enjoy your trip to San Francisco.


----------



## Kayelle

Does anyone know about Got Garlic? She hasn't posted in more than a month. I've emailed her a couple of times with no response. I know her health is poor, and I sure hope she's ok. Anyone know?


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Does anyone know about Got Garlic? She hasn't posted in more than a month. I've emailed her a couple of times with no response. I know her health is poor, and I sure hope she's ok. Anyone know?


I was just wondering that myself.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been wondering about GotGarlic, too.  Sure hope everything is OK.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Does anyone know about Got Garlic? She hasn't posted in more than a month. I've emailed her a couple of times with no response. I know her health is poor, and I sure hope she's ok. Anyone know?



I sent her a note a couple weeks ago, too. Haven't heard back. Wish someone somehow would let us know if anything is going on - I'm another worrier.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Worriers, unite! I just got a PM from GotGarlic. Yup, medical issues. I guess enough of us were shaking the tree. 

She's better, and getting stronger. Any other details I'll let her share. But I'm sure she'll be glad to know some of us were concerned.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Worriers, unite! I just got a PM from GotGarlic. Yup, medical issues. I guess enough of us were shaking the tree.
> 
> She's better, and getting stronger. Any other details I'll let her share. But I'm sure she'll be glad to know some of us were concerned.


Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Thank you for letting us know.



Yes, thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you CG, and to Kayelle for starting this. 

GG, hope things are getting better in your world and that you are back soon!


----------



## Kayelle

I got an IM from GG too but her mail box is so full, I couldn't respond to her. I was so  relieved to hear that she's on the mend and will be back when she's up to it. Get better (((((((GG)))))))) so you can come out and play!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks CG and Kay.  I couldn't find her e-mail address.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, all. Thanks so much for your concern - it really means a lot  I had to have surgery last month and it was tough, but I'm much better now. I've cleaned out my mailbox and am ready to start hanging out with y'all and cooking again - or at least helping out. DH has stepped up amazingly well and taken good care of me, including cooking, which is not his favorite activity  

Thanks again,
GG


----------



## taxlady

Yay! GG is back. We missed you. Continued good healing.


----------



## Kayelle

*There *you are (((GG)))!!! Glad to see you back, if not in the saddle, at least at a kitchen stool.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, GG!


----------



## Andy M.

Good to have you back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay, glad you're here in person, GG. However, young lady, if there is a next time, be sure to let us know you're still alive instead of just vaporizing. Unless, you know, you are dead. 

Himself has instructions to post a thread if my demise comes up. Knowing him, he'll probably title it "Ding, Dong, the witch is dead".


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay, glad you're here in person, GG. However, young lady, if there is a next time, be sure to let us know you're still alive instead of just vaporizing. Unless, you know, you are dead.
> 
> Himself has instructions to post a thread if my demise comes up. Knowing him, he'll probably title it "Ding, Dong, the witch is dead".



My kids have the same instructions. Only you will hear them muttering softly, "Dang it took her forever to go! Now I can finally get her mixer."


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay, glad you're here in person, GG. However, young lady, if there is a next time, be sure to let us know you're still alive instead of just vaporizing. Unless, you know, you are dead.
> 
> Himself has instructions to post a thread if my demise comes up. Knowing him, he'll probably title it "Ding, Dong, the witch is dead".



I have a note that says that in the envelope with my life insurance policy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay, glad you're here in person, GG. However, young lady, if there is a next time, be sure to let us know you're still alive instead of just vaporizing. Unless, you know, you are dead.
> 
> Himself has instructions to post a thread if my demise comes up. Knowing him, he'll probably title it "Ding, Dong, the witch is dead".



I'm sowwy  I will make sure DH knows how to leave a note here. Thanks again for your concern


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will be on sporadically over the next week and then not at all until we get moved to Wyoming and get Internet service or I can get wifi at Mom and Dad's.  Next Monday is my shut off date, so I can get things accomplished.

So when I disappear, you'll know I'm trekking.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will be on sporadically over the next week and then not at all until we get moved to Wyoming and get Internet service or I can get wifi at Mom and Dad's.  Next Monday is my shut off date, so I can get things accomplished.
> 
> So when I disappear, you'll know I'm trekking.



PF, I am truly excited for you. I am glad that you have family helping you to pack and go on that trek. Like I always tell my kids, "It is all about family!" Family is always the first ones we turn to when we need help.   One for you and one for the Orge. Good Luck and may you find God at your side the whole way from here on in. 

Look at me, getting religious. The last one you expect that from.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will be on sporadically over the next week and then not at all until we get moved to Wyoming and get Internet service or I can get wifi at Mom and Dad's.  Next Monday is my shut off date, so I can get things accomplished.
> 
> So when I disappear, you'll know I'm trekking.




Safe trip, dear princess.


----------



## Dawgluver

So excited for you, PF!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Safe trip, dear princess.





Dawgluver said:


> So excited for you, PF!


And have a fun trip.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> And have a fun trip.



Ditto!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, happy trails to you and Shrek. A hug to your Dad for being there, too. Check in with us as soon as convenient. We need to know you guys, in the words of now-defunct FL license plates, Arrived Alive. 

Now, any idea as to what banquet will await you? I'm sure your Mom's been planning something special since day One.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, happy trails to you and Shrek. A hug to your Dad for being there, too. Check in with us as soon as convenient. We need to know you guys, in the words of now-defunct FL license plates, Arrived Alive.
> 
> Now, any idea as to what banquet will await you? I'm sure your Mom's been planning something special since day One.



Wouldn't a proper ogre and ogress meal be something dug up out of the ground, that's been lying there for a while, you know, something that slithers under logs and such.  Oh, wait, kids are on the menu for ogres, as long as they are from goats. Yuk, yuk.

How could I resist.  It's too easy to be corny, just way to easy.

But really, be safe, and I hope your journey to your new home is a wonderful adventure.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  

Shrek really needs your well wishes...I'ma gonna murdelize him before this is all over.  We don't do well working in tandem.

As for a feast, Mom has already asked me what I want to cook when we get there.  I'm the cook in the family.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone!
> 
> Shrek really needs your well wishes...I'ma gonna murdelize him before this is all over.  We don't do well working in tandem.
> 
> As for a feast, Mom has already asked me what I want to cook when we get there.  I'm the cook in the family.



Have a safe trip and carry a fluffy purple pillow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad and I will be trading Shrek back and forth. Decided we need the air cool with the cats inside so I will be driving the Subaru.  Got them a BIG kennel, for DOGS!!!  By the time I get done with it, it will be a CAT palace!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad and I will be trading Shrek back and forth. Decided we need the air cool with the cats inside so I will be driving the Subaru.  Got them a BIG kennel, for DOGS!!!  By the time I get done with it, it will be a CAT palace!


Sounds good. We'll want pix of the cat palace.


----------



## bethzaring

We are leaving tomorrow for a 2 week, 4000+ mile road trip, with stops in OK, IA, IL, OH and on to the real DC for 5 days. Return route is unknown.

See you the second week of June.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> We are leaving tomorrow for a 2 week, 4000+ mile road trip, with stops in OK, IA, IL, OH and on to the real DC for 5 days. Return route is unknown.
> 
> See you the second week of June.



Have fun Beth, drive safe.

We are on the road tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are on the road tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning.


 
Have a safe trip and sing loud!   _"Truckin', I'm a goin' home. Whoa whoa baby, back where I belong..."_


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuyaK0hGxWk


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, Beth, and I'll wave at you from Iowa when you get to the mighty river!


----------



## taxlady

Safe travels to both Beth and PF, and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy trails, PF!


----------



## LPBeier

Just thought I would pop in and say hi!  But it looks like no one missed me!  Actually, many of you have been seeing me on Facebook. I seem to be able to handle that app better on my phone than this one.

I have been dealing with some serious health problems. My liver and kidneys are being pounded by the meds I have been on for so long and since I had my gallbladder out last February my liver has been home to a boatload of stones. I have been doing flushes to fix it but the pain can be excruciating even for me dealing with chronic pain every day. Plus my immune system is very low and I catch every bug that comes within a mile of me!

I am basically a vegan now except I can eat fish and seafood as long as it isn't too fatty or fried.  Even poultry is not agreeing with me well. 

I don't know how much I will be around as I am so fatigued that some days it is enough to get out of bed. But my spirits are good. I have been blogging because I can write little bits at a time and upload when it is complete.

I have missed a lot here I see. Princess Fiona, I hear you are moving to Wyoming. I hope that all goes well for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

LP!  There you are!  I was just going to ask about you!  So sorry about your health issues, but welcome home!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, DL. 

I forgot to mention that I do not go by the first name that some of you know me as any more. I never really liked me name (liked LP much better) and I associated it with a not so great time in my life.  I would prefer to be called LP here but my  new life-changing name is in my blog title below.  If you want to know more about why I changed, feel free to PM me!

A lot has gone in on since I was last here. But other than the health issues I can say with all honesty I have never been happier!


----------



## Andy M.

LP, so good to hear from you again.  I have missed you.


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, DL.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I do not go by the first name that some of you know me as any more. I never really liked me name (liked LP much better) and I associated it with a not so great time in my life. I would prefer to be called LP here but my new life-changing name is in my blog title below.  If you want to know more about why I changed, feel free to PM me!
> 
> A lot has gone in on since I was last here. But other than the health issues I can say with all honesty *I have never been happier!*


 


Hi LP!!.  

This is great!

So glad to see you.


----------



## GotGarlic

LP, I've missed you, too! Sorry about your health issues. I can relate, although mine have been improving somewhat. So good to see you and glad to hear you're in good spirits


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*beth*, I hope you and your DH have a great vacation. Tell Ohio that is said "hi". Wishing you blue skies and safe roads ahead.

*PF*, I hope you and Shrek have safe travels, too. I'm both a lot of happy and a little bit jealous for you. After all, There's No Place Like Home. 

*LP*, sorry to hear you are not feeling better. At least you have the bonus of being happier. And just because none of us asked where you were, it doesn't mean we weren't thinking about you since you've gone.   It means you told us you were stepping away from DC and we actually remembered!


----------



## taxlady

LP, I didn't notice you weren't here because I've been seeing you on FB.


----------



## Kayelle

I just don't do Facebook for anyone, even my family, so I'm glad to see you *LP*. Your blog looks like what you need, and like CG said so well..."_*And just because none of us asked where you were, it doesn't mean we weren't thinking about you since you've gone.  It means you told us you were stepping away from DC and we actually remembered!" 

*_


----------



## Kayelle

Beth and PF travel safely.........*enjoy!!*


----------



## LPBeier

Ha ha, I was just teasing about the "not being missed"!  And the truth is this time I DIDN'T say I was stepping back.  It just sort of happened.

Just like checking in today just sort of happened! I hadn't planned it, I just started thinking about it and wondering about how the non-FB people were doing.

Yes, Taxy, we have been keeping in touch on FB so I knew that if anyone asked, you or a few others would be able to tell them.  

One of the big changes I have made (besides becoming almost vegan, changing my name and writing a blog) is that I have become a part-time "Grandma" to a five year old girl and almost four year old boy.  Their Mom has been in and out of our lives for years and she ran upon hard times when her marriage suddenly ended over bad circumstances.  These kids needed some stability in their lives and it looks like TB are "it". I probably mentioned them before I left, but now we have each of them over for separate sleep-over nights every week.  It can be exhausting, but I love them to bits.


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> Have fun, Beth, and I'll wave at you from Iowa when you get to the mighty river!


 

And I will wave back!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> Ha ha, I was just teasing about the "not being missed"!  And the truth is this time I DIDN'T say I was stepping back.  It just sort of happened.
> 
> Just like checking in today just sort of happened! I hadn't planned it, I just started thinking about it and wondering about how the non-FB people were doing.
> 
> Yes, Taxy, we have been keeping in touch on FB so I knew that if anyone asked, you or a few others would be able to tell them.
> 
> One of the big changes I have made (besides becoming almost vegan, changing my name and writing a blog) is that I have become a part-time "Grandma" to a five year old girl and almost four year old boy.  Their Mom has been in and out of our lives for years and she ran upon hard times when her marriage suddenly ended over bad circumstances.  These kids needed some stability in their lives and it looks like TB are "it". I probably mentioned them before I left, but now we have each of them over for separate sleep-over nights every week.  It can be exhausting, but I love them to bits.



Whatever name you call yourself, you're one of the best people I know.  And yes, I did miss you as L.P. as I though you were just gone.  Didn't know why or where.  Now I know who you are and am very glad that I do.  To me, by either name, it's welcome back.

Was there similar confusion when I changed from G.W. to Chief longwind (not the name i gave myself, but got tagged with it by BuckyTom)?  Just wondering.  If not, cool.  I didn't cause any worry.  If so, sorry 'bout that.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are home.  Truck is unloaded, still waiting to close on the house.  I start work tomorrow.  Using Mom's computer right now, so will be on sporadically.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, PF and Shrek!  We missed you!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are home.  Truck is unloaded, still waiting to close on the house.  I start work tomorrow.  Using Mom's computer right now, so will be on sporadically.


----------



## Andy M.

Yay, PF and Shrek.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome back, PF and Shrek!  We missed you!



Ditto!


----------



## taxlady

I was just wondering when we you would be back on DC. Good to "see" you.


----------



## Addie

It is always a good thing when you know your friends arrived safely. How is Shrek doing in all this hub bub? Can you move into your new home yet? 

All is well here. And you are definitely missed.    One for  you.  And one for Shrek. They travelled with you while you were on the road. Good luck on your job tomorrow.


----------



## Kayelle

Try and relax for a few minutes PF. Click your ruby slippers, close your eyes, and say "There's no place like home".


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to hear from you princess, and glad you all arrived safely. Looking forward to hearing from you again once you get settled. Take care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Phew, PF, I can stop holding my breath now! Glad you guys made it safe. You sound sane (or as sane as normal), too. Good luck settling up all the last bits before you can really kick your feet up and go "ah".


----------



## LPBeier

Yay PF! I am so glad you, Shrek and the cats made it safely!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are home.  Truck is unloaded, still waiting to close on the house.  I start work tomorrow.  Using Mom's computer right now, so will be on sporadically.


Woot! Glad you arrived safely! You have been missed on DC. Glad you're able to check in every now and again as you and Shrek get settled. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks everyone!!  Started work last night, on my way back tonight.  Things are going well, but we will not be able to close on the house until July 10th...so we are living in a motel for now.

The cats are living the Life of Riley at Mom's in my Sister's closet.  They are both massively angry and won't come see me when I visit.


----------



## Dawgluver

PF, are you back on the night shift again?  I know you preferred it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, back on nights, this will not be a tough transition.  I'm already sleeping better and being very alert through the night.  Now if I could get others to take the daytime sleeping seriously.  If I say 3 PM, I mean 3 PM is a good time to visit...4 PM, I'll be rude, get ready for work and leave.

Did get to see my Niece who is named after me, yesterday...she's growing up!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, back on nights, this will not be a tough transition.  I'm already sleeping better and being very alert through the night.  Now if I could get others to take the daytime sleeping seriously.  If I say 3 PM, I mean 3 PM is a good time to visit...4 PM, I'll be rude, get ready for work and leave.
> 
> Did get to see my Niece who is named after me, yesterday...she's growing up!!!



There are the folks who do not have to be a working woman. They get to stay home and wait for their husbands paycheck on Thursday or Friday. I don't blame you for being rude. 

When Pirate was a newborn infant, I went to work on a temporary basis. My  husband had been hurt at work and was out for about six weeks. I deliberate took the second shift so my husband could keep any medical appointments he  had and I could get some sleep after I sent the two oldest to school. Then I grabbed me a couple of more hours of sleep. I would shut the phone off, and ignored the door bell. My girlfriends finally got the message. Don't bother me. If it is important, write it down and you can tell me later when I get up and go to the school to get the kids. Meet me at the school gate. 

When you don't have to work, you forget that those who do are on a tight schedule. Become rude if you have to. Hopefully they will get the hint, and if not, watch out. She is mad and is about to let you know!


----------



## CarolPa

Welcome back, PF!  Glad to hear the move went well.


----------



## CarolPa

My BIL does telemarketing from his home.  He has a very hard time making people understand that afternoons and evenings he is working.  Mornings are the best time for visiting.  That is always one of the bad points of working from home, and also shift work.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> There are the folks who do not have to be a working woman. They get to stay home and wait for their husbands paycheck on Thursday or Friday. I don't blame you for being rude.
> 
> When Pirate was a newborn infant, I went to work on a temporary basis. My  husband had been hurt at work and was out for about six weeks. I deliberate took the second shift so my husband could keep any medical appointments he  had and I could get some sleep after I sent the two oldest to school. Then I grabbed me a couple of more hours of sleep. I would shut the phone off, and ignored the door bell. My girlfriends finally got the message. Don't bother me. If it is important, write it down and you can tell me later when I get up and go to the school to get the kids. Meet me at the school gate.
> 
> When you don't have to work, you forget that those who do are on a tight schedule. Become rude if you have to. Hopefully they will get the hint, and if not, watch out. She is mad and is about to let you know!



Addie,
You of all people should know that just because some "Folks" choose  to stay home to raise their families aren't working.I personally don't sit here and wait for the checks to arrive.Trust me I'm the first one up.Last to go to bed.Why? Because I'm working! And yes I get a little testy about my time to.I'm on a schedule.
There have been many times that the "working folks" have had no respect for me or MY time.Just a little flip side opinion of the coin Addie.They always got the Bums Rush.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> *There are the folks who do not have to be a working woman. They get to stay home and wait for their husbands paycheck on Thursday or Friday.* I don't blame you for being rude.
> 
> When Pirate was a newborn infant, I went to work on a temporary basis. My  husband had been hurt at work and was out for about six weeks. I deliberate took the second shift so my husband could keep any medical appointments he  had and I could get some sleep after I sent the two oldest to school. Then I grabbed me a couple of more hours of sleep. I would shut the phone off, and ignored the door bell. My girlfriends finally got the message. Don't bother me. If it is important, write it down and you can tell me later when I get up and go to the school to get the kids. Meet me at the school gate.
> 
> *When you don't have to work, you forget that those who do are on a tight schedule. *Become rude if you have to. Hopefully they will get the hint, and if not, watch out. She is mad and is about to let you know!



I'm bewildered that you would make such a statement in this day and age Addie.  Now days there are Mr. Mom's out there that should also be pretty po'd with that kind of talk. Not to mention mom's like me who made a hard living taking care of other children in my home so I could raise my own. 
Good grief.....


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> You of all people should know that just because some "Folks" choose  to stay home to raise their families aren't working.I personally don't sit here and wait for the checks to arrive.Trust me I'm the first one up.Last to go to bed.Why? Because I'm working! And yes I get a little testy about my time to.I'm on a schedule.
> There have been many times that the "working folks" have had no respect for me or MY time.Just a little flip side opinion of the coin Addie.They always got the Bums Rush.



Good for you. I have at times just opened the door ever so slightly so I can tell my unwelcome visitor, "Sorry, I don't have time right now. I have to get ready for work. I will call you when I can sit and talk. They are still waiting for that phone call. 

I wish I had the luxury of being a full time stay at home mom. But there were many times I had to get out there and get a job real quick. At the time there were plenty of factories in Chelsea, and I could go to any one of them and know I would get hired on the spot. And they knew I wouldn't be making a career of it. I hate factory work, but they paid the most. When you have a family, you do what you have to in order to put food on the table. My dream job would be working on a farm. Not too many farms in a big city.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm bewildered that you would make such a statement in this day and age Addie.  Now days there are Mr. Mom's out there that should also be pretty po'd with that kind of talk. Not to mention mom's like me who made a hard living taking care of other children in my home so I could raise my own.
> Good grief.....



Kayelle, please keep in mind that my youngest child is 43 years old. It was during the 50's and 60's that I was raising my family. Only if my husband got hurt or was laid off did I *have* to go to work. Otherwise, my husband made enough money that I didn't have to work. I liked working, but I also enjoyed the days at home raising my kids. So I do know what it is like to have to get ready for work. And in the 50's I was fortunate in that my husband was quite willing to take care of the kids. Most of my girlfriends had husbands who thought the raising of children was woman's work. I often babysat for them if they had a medical appointment for themselves or had to take just one child to the doctor's. 

I have buried two husbands and in the end raised five kids alone. So guess who HAD to go to work. I could no longer sit at home and wait for the Thursday or Friday paycheck. My life of luxury was over. I have been there and done it all. So I know what life is all about. Some women have it easy and some don't. I had it both ways.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Kayelle, please keep in mind that my youngest child is 43 years old. It was during the 50's and 60's that I was raising my family. Only if my husband got hurt or was laid off did I *have* to go to work. Otherwise, my husband made enough money that I didn't have to work. I liked working, but I also enjoyed the days at home raising my kids. So I do know what it is like to have to get ready for work. And in the 50's I was fortunate in that my husband was quite willing to take care of the kids. Most of my girlfriends had husbands who thought the raising of children was woman's work. I often babysat for them if they had a medical appointment for themselves or had to take just one child to the doctor's.
> 
> I have buried two husbands and in the end raised five kids alone. So guess who HAD to go to work. *I could no longer sit at home and wait for the Thursday or Friday paycheck. My life of luxury was over.* I have been there and done it all. So I know what life is all about. Some women have it easy and some don't. I had it both ways.



You are *completely* missing the point. Moms who don't work outside the home still do a lot of work. In most cases, it's not a life of luxury.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Good for you. I have at times just opened the door ever so slightly so I can tell my unwelcome visitor, "Sorry, I don't have time right now. I have to get ready for work. I will call you when I can sit and talk. They are still waiting for that phone call.
> 
> I wish I had the luxury of being a full time stay at home mom. But there were many times I had to get out there and get a job real quick. At the time there were plenty of factories in Chelsea, and I could go to any one of them and know I would get hired on the spot. And they knew I wouldn't be making a career of it. I hate factory work, but they paid the most. When you have a family, you do what you have to in order to put food on the table. My dream job would be working on a farm. Not too many farms in a big city.



Addie,
I'm sorry you have the misconception that MY life has been all luxury.Some have it.Some don't mentality!That I've never ever worked outside the home while being a mom.Wow!

Can't help feeling like a low life, wasted peace of human flesh.Thank you for your support.

To call a truce.Get the topic back to what it's been intended for.Taking the high road.

Welcome back Pf.You were missed.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> I'm sorry you have the misconception that MY life has been all luxury.Some have it.Some don't mentality!That I've never ever worked outside the home while being a mom.Wow!
> 
> Can't help feeling like a low life, wasted peace of human flesh.Thank you for your support.
> 
> To call a truce.Get the topic back to what it's been intended for.Taking the high road.
> 
> Welcome back Pf.You were missed.



Thank you. And include my "Welcome back PF." I had hoped you could just move into your new home. But just imaging all the fun you and Shrek will have setting up your new home just the way you both want it. You certainly will have the room to do it. I hope it will have enough closet space. But then you always have downstairs for everything that can't fit upstairs. But if  you are in a tornado area, you will be needing a second bed down there. 

In a lot of the pictures I have seen in past years, any building with cinder blocks on the outer wall, suffer the least damage. But I haven't ever heard of any tornadoes hitting anywhere in Wyoming. So it is a good bet you are safe. And for that I am very happy. 

I am so impatient to hear about your closing and moving in. I wish I could be there to witness it all. Such a  happy occasion. I just love HAPPY!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You are *completely* missing the point. Moms who don't work outside the home still do a lot of work. In most cases, it's not a life of luxury.



I am quite aware of that. I did raise five kids alone while I held down a full time job.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am quite aware of that. I did raise five kids alone while I held down a full time job.



Then stop saying women who don't work outside the home live a life of luxury, sitting around waiting for their husband's paycheck. It's insulting.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Kayelle, please keep in mind that my youngest child is 43 years old. It was during the 50's and 60's that I was raising my family. Only if my husband got hurt or was laid off did I *have* to go to work. Otherwise, my husband made enough money that I didn't have to work. I liked working, but I also enjoyed the days at home raising my kids. So I do know what it is like to have to get ready for work. And in the 50's I was fortunate in that my husband was quite willing to take care of the kids. Most of my girlfriends had husbands who thought the raising of children was woman's work. I often babysat for them if they had a medical appointment for themselves or had to take just one child to the doctor's.
> 
> I have buried two husbands and in the end raised five kids alone. So guess who HAD to go to work. I could no longer sit at home and wait for the Thursday or Friday paycheck. My life of luxury was over. I have been there and done it all. So I know what life is all about. Some women have it easy and some don't. I had it both ways.



FYI Addie, I was married at 19 yrs old and worked on my feet until the week before my first son was born in 1965, so I raised my two kids in the same era you did. I think it's ridiculous for you to sit in judgement of *anyone *because most of us don't choose to let on how hard our lives may have been. Because you choose to do that, doesn't mean you deserve any special kudos, or that you're anyone so special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> There are the folks who do not have to be a working woman. They get to stay home and wait for their husbands paycheck on Thursday or Friday...


Tsk, tsk, Addie. You should know that ALL women are "working women". It's just that some of us didn't get paid for our work in dollars.

I: cooked, cleaned, gardened, mowed the 1/4 acre lot (so that my hubby could enjoy his weekend with the family), laundered, volunteered as a Girl Scout leader, volunteered at church...I could go on and on. Not once did I think that I wasn't doing worthy work. It's just that it wasn't paid work. However, the benefits were pretty great.


----------



## bethzaring

We're back.

We happily survived a 4000 plus mile road trip. Photos to follow later.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> We're back.
> 
> We happily survived a 4000 plus mile road trip. Photos to follow later.


Welcome back. We're waiting for those pix.


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Beth.  That was one long trip.  Looking forward to seeing pics, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome Home Beth


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad you made it back safely,* beth*! And only 4000 miles? When we moved from OH to MA, we ended up having to head back to OH a couple days later just so we could drive our son back to college...at Arizona State U! We logged over 5200 miles in less than two weeks, and lived to tell about it.  Can't wait till you can tell us all about your trip.


----------



## LPBeier

I know we are trying to stay off this topic but I just have to speak to Addie for a moment.

I have no children and I don't work outside the home. But it is not by choice - my health issues make it impossible for me to work and that is something I have a hard time dealing with.  And, it also makes it difficult sometimes to do what I should be doing in the home.

Okay, I have said my peace and will speak of it no further.


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome back Beth, I am glad you had a good trip! 

PF it is good to see you here!


----------



## Andy M.

Good to see you again, Beth.  I'm looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's good to be here, LP!

My stress level has gone way down, feel so much better now.


----------



## LPBeier

I am so glad to hear that PF.  I sure know about how stress levels can affect you.


----------



## bethzaring

Can you tell where we went?

First off we ran into the torrential rains at Amarillo and a tornado out side of Oklahoma City. Had to change our route to avoid more bad weather and cancel hotel reservations.  We just winged it from there.  Had a wonderful time in Ohio visiting friends, on to DC to visit family, back to Ohio for more visiting and then to Iowa with 3 stops.  Had to see the motorcycle museum and took time to (re)visit Mahaska County where 14 ancestors are buried.  I hadn't been there for 10 years. We had a great time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds like a fun trip, Beth!  Well, except for the tornadoes...


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry to hear about the weather, Beth, but sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Zhizara

Okay kids, time out.  Raising kids and having to work outside the home are tough.

Remember that we're all friends here.

Welcome back, PF!  When is the closing?  Do you love your new job?  Do they treat you right?  How is Shrek holding up?  XOXOX


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Z!  Work very good, loving it.  Shrek doing well, more active at this point.  Closing around July 30th.

I will be back sporadically again.  Unless I can swing a WiFi hot spot in the neighborhood, I will only be posting from Mom's house for the next month.  Don't see any sense in signing up for 1 month's worth of Internet.  We also will be without a TV for the month.  Wish I knew which box my portable DVD player is in...

on edit:  Duh!!!  I can play movies on the laptop.  Need more coffee.


----------



## Mad Cook

Hi, chaps. Still out of home internet connections. Hope to be sorted next week. Have had to manage with the PC in the library but only allowed i hour a day so trying to fit everything in is a bit of a pain in the neck.

Hope you are all well and feeling chipper. How did the move go PF? I gather from your post above that you are still staying at your mum's.


----------



## taxlady

Good to "see" you MC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck getting the home internet sorted.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Hi, chaps. Still out of home internet connections. Hope to be sorted next week. Have had to manage with the PC in the library but only allowed i hour a day so trying to fit everything in is a bit of a pain in the neck.
> 
> Hope you are all well and feeling chipper. How did the move go PF? I gather from your post above that you are still staying at your mum's.



Gee MC, we haven't heard from PF in a while. The house they thought they were getting fell through. So they found a "rent to buy" house just down the street from the first house. There was a family living in it and they have to move out so PF and Shrek can do the closing. Just another glick in the works. She is working her regular job and still trying to get other things done.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Hi, chaps. Still out of home internet connections. Hope to be sorted next week...


Hi MC! I was just thinking of you last night, wondering if you had fallen off the face of the earth. And, now, here you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be good to see you back here on a regular basis soon, since your stories of Tetley and your new kitty, who's name has slipped my mind...  are very entertaining.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to hear from you again MC, and thanks for the critter update.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

According to PF, they were supposed to move into their house on July 15th. Sure hope everything went smoothly for them. She's been gone from DC a long time. It will be nice to see her back here posting regularly. Besides, none of up have picked up the slack on the "recalls" thread.  I sure hope we've all been safe in her absence!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> According to PF, they were supposed to move into their house on July 15th. Sure hope everything went smoothly for them. She's been gone from DC a long time. It will be nice to see her back here posting regularly. Besides, none of up have picked up the slack on the "recalls" thread.  I sure hope we've all been safe in her absence!



I was laying down trying to get my tummy to settle down and then jump in the shower. I just couldn't get the thoughts of PF out of my mind. You must have been reading my mind. I jumped up to post just about the same thing. I have been missing her something fierce this past week. Then tonight I saw the ad for the musical at a local theater for Shrek. That just made me feel worse. If they were able to move in this week, hopefully we will hear from her by the end of next week at the latest. Have to give her time to get her Internet connection at least. Shrek can unpack while she is on line and catching up. I hope he is doing well also.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I figure they wouldn't be able to schedule an appointment for internet installation until they were actually in the house. From experience, I know the expected occupancy date and the real one usually is different. Always later than expected. Then it's arranging a convenient appointment time. Hopefully she'll be able to pop up at DC within the week, fingers crossed. Until then it's probably sneaking in a minute at work, a trip to her Mom's, or pirated access off of someone's WiFi. No time for DC that way, darn.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, I figure they wouldn't be able to schedule an appointment for internet installation until they were actually in the house. From experience, I know the expected occupancy date and the real one usually is different. Always later than expected. Then it's arranging a convenient appointment time. Hopefully she'll be able to pop up at DC within the week, fingers crossed. Until then it's probably sneaking in a minute at work, a trip to her Mom's, or pirated access off of someone's WiFi. No time for DC that way, darn.



I know about that WiFi business. I have a set up here that is going that same route. Pirate uses it for internet access on his phone. I have sent up a small prayer that we hear from her soon. Here's hoping that it was heard. I miss her so fiercely. I am surprised at myself.


----------



## LPBeier

Hi everyone, just thought I would report in. On the weekend I was rushed to hospital with a possible stroke; thankfully it was just another in a series of TIA's (mini strokes where the symptoms usually go away after awhile).  In fact I had three from Saturday noon to Sunday evening.

I still have a speech delay and slightly weak right hand as well as being very tired, but am getting better each day. I will be going to see a neurologist at a local stroke prevention clinic next Tuesday.  

I just wanted to let you know why I have been scarce and won't be around much for the next while as typing and dictating are a challenge right now.

I am okay though and TB and our friend Kay are taking very good care of me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good to see you, LP!  What a scary event, so glad you're recovering.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

+1, LP!  Feel better soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear that, LP. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Lydia


----------



## LPBeier

I had a rough day today but we think it was mostly because I did not sleep last night, getting only a couple of restless hours. But on a bright note, my appointment with the neurologist is moved up to tomorrow morning. Hopefully some good will come out of it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope this doctor can help you find some relief, LP.


----------



## CarolPa

Scary situation LP.  Hope  you're doing better soon.


----------



## CWS4322

See everyone when life calms down. That is assuming it ever will.


----------



## CWS4322

Dad's test results are in. He has 5 weeks' radiation therapy ahead of him. The prognosis looks good.

I'll drop by now and again,  but for now, the girls and I are flying the coop. You might find me on  cheftalk or chowhound (and other DCers). DC has been fun, but the back  channel stuff  has gotten really tedious. And you know who you are. Take care one and all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Miss you already!  Best wishes for your Dad.  Hugs for you and the chickens.


----------



## Kayelle

The SousChef and I will be MIA after Thurs. until Sept. 15th. We're flying to Vancouver and will be touring western Canada with a wonderful sounding itinerary....

"Prepare to be dazzled on Tauck's action-packed western Canada tour... featuring a classic overnight rail journey from Vancouver into the Canadian Rockies, a floatplane excursion over the Gulf Islands, a ferry cruise to Victoria, an Ice Explorer ride across a glacier, and a raft trip down the Bow River. Explore the cities of Vancouver and Victoria... travel the Icefields Parkway... visit Victoria's celebrated The Butchart Gardens and the Royal BC Museum...
Vancouver's Gastown district and Bill Reid Gallery... and discover Banff and Jasper national parks from legendary inside-the-park Fairmont resorts."

We'll be flying back home from Calgary on Sept. 14th. 
I better get packing!


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great trip!  Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds absolutely glorious, Kay!  Have a great time!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Kayelle and SousChef.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a wonderful trip, Kay and SousChef!  Be sure to visit the Empress Hotel while you're in Victoria. Fabulous, breathtaking place....if I remember correctly it's a very short walk from the ferry - 10 minutes or less, it's right on the Harbor. 

Butchart Gardens is astonishing.  Can't wait to see all your pics, and you haven't even left yet!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Trails to you and Souschef, Kayelle! 

Yes, pictures! And new blog post. And what you ate. And... And.... And...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would suggest a stop in Missoula, but I won't be there...Have fun you guys!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a great trip! Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Sorry, been MIA*

... I have been so _very_ ill since we got back from Hawaii the ending of May (we were gone for the entire month of May) and have not really been in contact with anyone or thing.
I have neglected everything...my poor husband had to fend for himself and didn't do well.  I use to be on ChefTalk as well, but I just can't keep up.  
We left on another month long road trip across the country and just got back.  I lied and said that I was okay to do the trip, but I really wasn't, I should have been in the hospital.  I can't remember the first week or two of the trip!
It's been one hell of a year for me and I pray that from this point on, it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear that, K'girl. I had to postpone our 30th anniversary trip earlier this year and ended up having surgery a few weeks after we were scheduled to go, so I understand how you feel. I hope you get better soon. Take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, no bueno, K-girl!  Happy that you're back!


----------



## Souschef

Cheryl J said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Kay and SousChef!  Be sure to visit the Empress Hotel while you're in Victoria. Fabulous, breathtaking place....if I remember correctly it's a very short walk from the ferry - 10 minutes or less, it's right on the Harbor.
> 
> Butchart Gardens is astonishing.  Can't wait to see all your pics, and you haven't even left yet!


Cheryl,
We are scheduled to have high tea at the Empress


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Cheryl,
> We are scheduled to have high tea at the Empress


Oh, that's wonderful!  I wanted to have high tea at the Empress when I was there many moons ago, but at the time I didn't know you had to reserve quite a while in advance.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, K'girl. I had to postpone our 30th anniversary trip earlier this year and ended up having surgery a few weeks after we were scheduled to go, so I understand how you feel. I hope you get better soon. Take care.





Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, no bueno, K-girl!  Happy that you're back!



Many thanks for your kind thoughts gals.


----------



## Souschef

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, that's wonderful!  I wanted to have high tea at the Empress when I was there many moons ago, but at the time I didn't know you had to reserve quite a while in advance.


Here is more than you ever want to know about high tea there
*[FONT=&quot]TEA FUN FACTS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Afternoon Tea was      started by the Duchess of Bedford in the 19th century when she had a      "sinking" feeling in the afternoon. The Duchess had      the chef prepare a little meal with tea, and soon it became known as      Afternoon Tea[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]During the      centennial restoration in 2008, the hotel's original Tea Lobby floor      was replaced and the wood of the original floor was transformed into      delicate Afternoon Tea tables; - one may say you're      eating off the floor [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nearly 100,000 guests      are served tea annually with an estimated 500,000 cups of tea(5 cups per person!)
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Although very popular      and reservations are recommended, rarely are guests ever turned away      from Afternoon Tea. Often the artful hand-cut glass dome of the Palm Court      adjacent to the Tea Lobby is transformed into an additional Afternoon Tea      space [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Our Tea servers are      some of our most tenured colleagues in the hotel with over 42 years      of service [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The most      recent royal visitors to enjoy Afternoon Tea were the Emperor and      Empress of Japan. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Empress Tea China      was originally presented to King George V in 1914 upon the opening of the      Booth factory in Stoke-on-Trent, England. The china was first used by The      Empress in 1939 for the Royal visit of King George VI and Queen Elizabeth.      The pattern is now produced by William Edwards exclusively for The      Fairmont Empress [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The portraits in the tea      lobby are King George V and his wife Queen Mary, who originally intended      to wed his brother, Prince Edward, who died of pneumonia. The portraits      have been in place since the hotel opened in 1908 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The difference between      high tea and afternoon tea? High tea is generally taken at 4:00 p.m., and      was more of a "working man's" dinner and they included hot      savory items. High tea is mistakenly thought to include champagne or      sparkling wine, but this should be referred to as Royal Tea  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Notable guests      have included Queen Elizabeth II, Rudyard Kipling, Shirley      Temple, Spencer Tracy, Princess Margaret, Rita Hayworth, the King and      Queen of Siam, Bob Hope, John Travolta, Barbra Streisand, Joan Lunden,      Sarah McLachlan, Mel Gibson and Nelly Furtado  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Empress Tea Blend      comes from six estates, including Kenya, Tanzania, South India, Assam, Sri      Lanka, and China [/FONT]


----------



## Kayelle

I'd rather have a glass of wine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'll drink to that, Kayelle.


----------



## Addie

The Ritz Carlton in Boston was located just around the corner from where I worked. At two in the afternoon, they would serve tea with a floor show of the latest fashions from Saks Fifth Avenue right next door. Tea and finger sandwiches along with tea cakes. Made for a great late lunch break. A favorite spot for the girls I worked with.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... I have been so _very_ ill since we got back from Hawaii the ending of May (we were gone for the entire month of May) and have not really been in contact with anyone or thing.
> I have neglected everything...my poor husband had to fend for himself and didn't do well.  I use to be on ChefTalk as well, but I just can't keep up.
> We left on another month long road trip across the country and just got back.  *I lied and said that I was okay to do the trip, but I really wasn't, *I should have been in the hospital.  I can't remember the first week or two of the trip!
> It's been one hell of a year for me and I pray that from this point on, it will be smooth sailing.



No one is more important than yourself. And your health has to come first. Please don't be so foolish again. You are missed when you are not with us.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> No one is more important than yourself. And your health has to come first. Please don't be so foolish again. You are missed when you are not with us.



YEP!
The thing is I DON'T get sick!  That was the first time I'd been sick for, wow, my mid-twenties and that's no lie.
Addie, mahalo, thanks for that.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Speaking of Afternoon Tea*



Kayelle said:


> I'd rather have a glass of wine.



For my family Bridal Shower, I invited all the gals to the Moana Surfrider Hotel for Afternoon Tea, which in my humble opinion, is one of THE most beautiful spots on Earth.  
So there we all were, sitting on the veranda on the beach at Waikiki, my Mother, Aunt, two of my Sister-in-laws-to-be and my little Sister who, orders 3, yes THREE Martinis and didn't a bite. 
HEH!  I just remembered something!  That was 22 years ago yesterday!!  Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YEP!
> The thing is I DON'T get sick!  That was the first time I'd been sick for, wow, my mid-twenties and that's no lie.
> Addie, mahalo, thanks for that.



A senior moment. I have forgotten "You're Welcome" in Hawaiian.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> A senior moment. I have forgotten "You're Welcome" in Hawaiian.



Well, Addie there really isn't a Hawaiian word, but several phrase in response to "Mahalo" : A'ole pilikia (ah-o-leah-pea-lee-key-ah) -it's no trouble


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, Addie there really isn't a Hawaiian word, but several phrase in response to "Mahalo" : A'ole pilikia (ah-o-leah-pea-lee-key-ah) -it's no trouble



That's the one I remember. Thanks for curing my senior moment.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Breaktime*

Hey, Friends, I'm taking a sabbatical from DC for a short while. Wait! Don't pop the corks on the celebratory bubbly, I will be back. Consider that a promise OR a threat. 

IF I am EVER going to have this garage sale I keep saying I am, I have to remove myself from DC (and Facebook, except for stalking my progeny...) cold-turkey in order to make sure I spend no time here. The way it has been going, logging in "just for a minute" sees way more time evaporate than a few minutes. Considering that the "tone" MrsLMB warned us about as being off-putting is trying to creep back in, this seems as good of a time as any to take my breather.

Never fear, Himself and I will be eating. Or at least I will be eating. I'm considering a cooking strike if he doesn't patch and paint the front porch rails and floor. He has no idea how long I can be happy with eating PB and Jelly sandwiches.  BwaHaHa!

I should be back before the ghosts spook and the witches fly. If not, send a turkey out to find me, OK?

PS - If you really need to get in touch with me, shoot me a PM through DC. I do get notifications of PMs. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady

CG, enjoy your breather and pace yourself with the garage stuff. Also, make sure there is enough room in your inbox that our PMs don't bounce.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'll miss you! But I understand. What taxlady said


----------



## Addie

I realize that this yard sale is for your preparation to leave Massachusetts and return to your roots. Massachusetts will miss you. And so will Market Basket. I just hope you were able to build happy memories during your stay here.


----------



## Souschef

*Canada trip story*

Dear Friends,
I have finally finished the story of our Western Canada trip and posted it on our website to share with anyone who is interested. The URL is:http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/westerncanada2015.pdf
If you are interested in reading about our other travels, the website url is: www.stevekathytravels.com
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful Souschef and Kayelle!  Gotta love the Rockies, no matter where you see them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you for sharing your travel pics, SousChef and Kay.  I really enjoyed looking at them.  Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Souschef said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have finally finished the story of our Western Canada trip and posted it on our website to share with anyone who is interested. The URL is:http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/westerncanada2015.pdf
> If you are interested in reading about our other travels, the website url is: www.stevekathytravels.com
> Thanks for taking a look



NICE!


----------



## Andy M.

*Going To Aruba!*

SO and I are leaving for Aruba Sunday morning for two weeks.  We are scheduled to be home on Sunday Feb. 7th.  I'll be on and off here, mostly off.


----------



## taxlady

Bon Voyage Andy. Have a great time.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Bon Voyage Andy. Have a great time.



Thanks, TL.


----------



## Dawgluver

Room enough in the suitcase for me?  Have fun, Andy and SO!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy!  Bring some extra sunshine home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a warm and wonderful vacation!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oooo, have a great time in paradise. We'll see you back here when you're done doing this:


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Have a great time, Andy!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I hope there is satellite tv for the Patriots game for you too.  Can't leave it all  behind just because you are on vacation.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are leaving for Aruba Sunday morning for two weeks. We are scheduled to be home on Sunday Feb. 7th. I'll be on and off here, mostly off.


 

Have a wonderful time!!

But, but.....what about the BRONCOS and Patriots game on Sunday?


----------



## Andy M.

I know, I know!  We drive in Aruba around 4:00PM and with the time difference, that's when the game starts.  We should be able to see most of it.  Of course, SO and others may have other plans.

As a double whammy, we fly home on February 7th, Super Bowl Sunday.  I'll DVR the game and we should be home in time to watch it with a late start.


----------



## Katie H

I'm jealous, Andy.  It's yucky here.  We just got a bunch of ice and snow, with more predicted for the next couple of days.  Have a great time and bring back some sunshine.



P.S.  When you return and have collected your thoughts, I need your kindness with Crown Pilot Crackers again.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> ...P.S.  When you return and have collected your thoughts, I need your kindness with Crown Pilot Crackers again.



Thanks Katie.  Remind me when I get back from vacation.

Thank you all for your well wishes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a great trip, Andy! ::waving goodbye!::


----------



## Addie

You couldn't have picked a better time to go what with the storm coming. Best wishes to both of you. And make sure you have fun. Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a wonderful warm time in the sun Andy. Travel safe and enjoy, you deserve it.


----------



## Addie

Flights are being cancelled. I hope he got out in time.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Flights are being cancelled. I hope he got out in time.



Not leaving until Sunday, Addie.


----------



## Kayelle

I hope you can 'phone home' when you get there Andy. Again, travel safe.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Not leaving until Sunday, Addie.



Well the same wish still stands. We will either be in the middle of the storm or at the very end by then. Good luck.


----------



## Andy M.

Just checked status.  Flight is a go for tomorrow morning.

Tried to check in online and could  not.  Called Jet Blue and they assured me there were no issues and I could try later in the day or even check in at the airport.

Daughter and her family are ready too.  Just spent about 45 minutes packing my stuff and the stuff SO decided I needed to carry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad to hear your plane will be leaving tomorrow with you on it, Andy!


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Just checked status.  Flight is a go for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Tried to check in online and could  not.  Called* Jet Blue *and they assured me there were no issues and I could try later in the day or even check in at the airport.
> 
> Daughter and her family are ready too.  Just spent about 45 minutes packing my stuff and the stuff SO decided I needed to carry.



Glad to hear it Andy! I prefer *Jet Blue* to any other airline for short term flights. How may hours to Aruba?


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Glad to hear it Andy! I prefer *Jet Blue* to any other airline for short term flights. How may hours to Aruba?



Thanks Kayelle.  The flight is just short of 5 hours.


----------



## Andy M.

Eye on the prize...


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Kayelle.  The flight is just short of 5 hours.



Not bad Andy. That's about the same for us to Hawaii, 5 1/2 hrs.


----------



## Kayelle

Hope you're out enjoying the sun Andy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too!  I worried about your plane getting out, given all the massive cancelations due to the blizzard.


----------



## Andy M.

Hi guys!!! Plane got off an hour late. Been enjoying sun and fun since then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Andy! I hope you remembered the sunscreen.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi Andy! I hope you remembered the sunscreen.




I don't use the stuff. I just manage how much sun I get throughout the day. I tan easily.


----------



## CatPat

Joyce had a brain clot March 1 and did not want to scare anyone.

I was not allowed to say of this before of now.

She is home now of March 21 with a home nurse and a home therapist.

I am sorry I did not say of this but I had to of waiting for her to tell me to say this.

Her memory is not is what it was, but her physical body is well, for she is very healthy. She does remember things of you and she did refuse of staying of the hospital.

She wishes for her husband and her pets. She received her plea. She is in her home now with a nurse and a therapy man who shall bring her back.

I am sorry I kept this away, but she said to say nothing but we spoke tonight. 

This is why I wished of her book to post, that if something of her I could stay alive, and she said it was well if she were gone.

She is doing better and will be back to us soon. She is beginning of her sequel of her book and she is doing well of her body with the exercises.

Please do not be afraid. Joyce is fighting and she is very well. She is helping me to cook, she is laundering, she goes of walks with her dog, she cleans her home but becomes tired sometimes.

Mamma and I are here to help her. She is sometimes forgetful but she will return. I was not given of permission to say this until now.

She is trying to work of her sequel of her book and she will be back so very soon!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Let Joyce know that she has the love, support and prayers of every member in this forum. Like you, we love her. I can't blame her for wanting to be in familiar surroundings with her "family" and pets. They certainly can make a big difference in how quick we heal. 

 to both of you. I am so grateful that you and your mother are willing to sacrifice your own lives in order to care for her. It gives the rest of us a small piece of mind. A very BIG Thank You to both of you. And to Carl, Little Anna and Papa also. For I am sure they miss you both very much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Joyce had a brain clot March 1 and did not want to scare anyone.
> 
> I was not allowed to say of this before of now.
> 
> She is home now of March 21 with a home nurse and a home therapist.
> 
> I am sorry I did not say of this but I had to of waiting for her to tell me to say this.
> 
> Her memory is not is what it was, but her physical body is well, for she is very healthy. She does remember things of you and she did refuse of staying of the hospital.
> 
> She wishes for her husband and her pets. She received her plea. She is in her home now with a nurse and a therapy man who shall bring her back.
> 
> I am sorry I kept this away, but she said to say nothing but we spoke tonight.
> 
> This is why I wished of her book to post, that if something of her I could stay alive, and she said it was well if she were gone.
> 
> She is doing better and will be back to us soon. She is beginning of her sequel of her book and she is doing well of her body with the exercises.
> 
> Please do not be afraid. Joyce is fighting and she is very well. She is helping me to cook, she is laundering, she goes of walks with her dog, she cleans her home but becomes tired sometimes.
> 
> Mamma and I are here to help her. She is sometimes forgetful but she will return. I was not given of permission to say this until now.
> 
> She is trying to work of her sequel of her book and she will be back so very soon!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, please tell Joyce we love and miss her.  My good thoughts and prayers are with her. I am glad she has help and the therapy will do wonders.  Hugs for you and Mamma for being there with her and Justin.
Huge hugs for Joyce.


----------



## LPBeier

Cat, I am so sorry to hear this news. I am glad she let you tell us now. You all are in my thoughts and prayers. Please tell Joyce she is loved...as are you, Cat. Sending out hugs to everyone!


----------



## CatPat

I am so thankful of you all! I love you all! It is as the old times never missed too many minutes, yes?

She has her humor and she remembers many things recently. Her balance will become better and when she can, perhaps she shall ride her bike again with her dog.

I must say something very funny, and please I do not wish to offend.

Justin put carpet upon a large wall of the garage. He put also of small benches covered of this carpet and many hanging cat toys and very much catnip spray.

We have fun of this! Joyce has picked up the cats and gently throw them there and they are so very playful! We say it is "Toss the cats," and it is fun!

Joyce is happy to be home. Into the hospital, some nurses were mean to her. She was allowed her laptop upon the hospital wi fi but a nurse took it away for she told Joyce too retarded to understand of a computer.

Joyce was able to connect to to her writing form and speak, but in the midst of this, it was taken away. She also was able to reach her emails and was answering some.

She had 2 books she was reading and they took those away also and they took away her Nook and her puzzle books.

She had nothing but of the TV and she said she was not retarded. 

Justin interveded and we brought her home. Perhaps she is slow but she is being much better of every minute.

I think perhaps when one has such of this, it is best to be of home to where there are pets and love.

That nasty nurse took away her teddy bear Justin brought to her. That nurse said Joyce must deal of realities and stop of fantasies of ridiculous stuffed animals.

Joyce does not stop now. She works of here, she has her therapy, she has been on the computer and she is coming back!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I am so thankful of you all! I love you all! It is as the old times never missed too many minutes, yes?
> 
> She has her humor and she remembers many things recently. Her balance will become better and when she can, perhaps she shall ride her bike again with her dog.
> 
> I must say something very funny, and please I do not wish to offend.
> 
> Justin put carpet upon a large wall of the garage. He put also of small benches covered of this carpet and many hanging cat toys and very much catnip spray.
> 
> We have fun of this! Joyce has picked up the cats and gently throw them there and they are so very playful! We say it is "Toss the cats," and it is fun!
> 
> Joyce is happy to be home. Into the hospital, some nurses were mean to her. She was allowed her laptop upon the hospital wi fi but a nurse took it away for she told Joyce too retarded to understand of a computer.
> 
> Joyce was able to connect to to her writing form and speak, but in the midst of this, it was taken away. She also was able to reach her emails and was answering some.
> 
> She had 2 books she was reading and they took those away also and they took away her Nook and her puzzle books.
> 
> She had nothing but of the TV and she said she was not retarded.
> 
> Justin interveded and we brought her home. Perhaps she is slow but she is being much better of every minute.
> 
> I think perhaps when one has such of this, it is best to be of home to where there are pets and love.
> 
> That nasty nurse took away her teddy bear Justin brought to her. That nurse said Joyce must deal of realities and stop of fantasies of ridiculous stuffed animals.
> 
> Joyce does not stop now. She works of here, she has her therapy, she has been on the computer and she is coming back!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Nurses such as the one Joyce had to contend with should find another occupation. Or be transferred to another floor where all she is allowed to do is nothing. She should not be allowed patient contact at all. I am so sorry to hear that Joyce had to endure any of this. Joyce is now where she belongs. Surrounded by those that love her. I love your "Toss the Kitty" game. Sounds like a lot of fun. 

Joyce is a tough broad! And I mean that in the most loving manner. After all she is a former Career Army Sargent. They don't come any tougher than that.   

Cat, did they ever put the dogs down that did this horrible thing to Joyce? I know you said that they took the dogs away. I am not sure how I feel about these two dogs. I hate to think of any dog being put down, but these dogs do not belong in a neighborhood setting. And if the dogs have not been returned to the owner, I hope the neighbor has the good sense not to get new dogs of the same ilk. Or to train them to be so vicious. I am hoping that the neighbor has the good sense to be feeling enough guilt, that he is now using his common sense. 

Love and BIG hugs to Joyce and Justin. Oh and take a couple for you and Mama also.


----------



## Dawgluver

What??  You do not use the word "retarded" in reference to a person, ever!!!  That nurse should lose her job.

Glad you all got Joyce out of there!  Hug her for me too, Cat!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> What??  You do not use the word "retarded" in reference to a person, ever!!!  That nurse should lose her job.
> 
> Glad you all got Joyce out of there!  Hug her for me too, Cat!



That word needs to be taken out of the dictionary. And that nurse needs to be horsewhipped. Someone should have reported her. What kind of archaic hospital did they bring Joyce to?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CatPat said:


> Joyce had a brain clot March 1 and did not want to scare anyone.
> 
> I was not allowed to say of this before of now.
> 
> She is home now of March 21 with a home nurse and a home therapist.
> 
> ... snipped ...
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I'm pretty new here at DC, but Cat, I too would like to send my good wishes for Joyce's speedy recovery.
Question?
"Brain clot" did she suffer from an Aneurysm? 
Also, this nurse that attended her while in Hospital, have any of her family members filed a formal complaint, in writing, with the Director of this facility?
Surely this nurse has done such tings to others and should be removed.
I can't imagine prescribing only television to someone who is trying to regain their faculties after suffering such a devastating condition. 
I am infuriated by this nurse's conduct, having been in the health care field for a number of years, this is NOT ACCEPTABLE behavior from a professional.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm pretty new here at DC, but Cat, I too would like to send my good wishes for Joyce's speedy recovery.
> Question?
> "Brain clot" did she suffer from an Aneurysm?
> Also, this nurse that attended her while in Hospital, have any of her family members filed a formal complaint, in writing, with the Director of this facility?
> Surely this nurse has done such tings to others and should be removed.
> I can't imagine prescribing only television to someone who is trying to regain their faculties after suffering such a devastating condition.
> I am infuriated by this nurse's conduct, having been in the health care field for a number of years, this is NOT ACCEPTABLE behavior from a professional.



You are so right Kaneohaegirl. I didn't think anyone ever used the word "retarded." One time when I had a heart attack in the ER, my nurse called my doctor over and his response was "I am busy, in a minute." I filed a formal complaint not only with the hospital President, but also notified the Licensing Board. My son Poo went with me to the hearing along with Pirate as he was with me when this happened. About six months later I got a letter from the President and was told that his license had been suspended for six months and he was sent back to school. And he was an Resident and wanted to go into ER medicine. 

Every time I hear of medical care being subpar, I am amazed that the patient is willing to forgive and forget. Medicine is the only profession where the offenders can bury their mistakes. Well, I am one mistake they are not going to bury. And I have the feeling that Joyce's ignorant nurse has already buried a few or at the very least caused damaged to many patients and thus prolonged their recovery . Or worse the patient failed to heal in any manner due to her incompetence.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Nurses such as the one Joyce had to contend with should find another occupation. Or be transferred to another floor where all she is allowed to do is nothing. She should not be allowed patient contact at all. I am so sorry to hear that Joyce had to endure any of this. Joyce is now where she belongs. Surrounded by those that love her. I love your "Toss the Kitty" game. Sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Joyce is a tough broad! And I mean that in the most loving manner. After all she is a former Career Army Sargent. They don't come any tougher than that.
> 
> Cat, did they ever put the dogs down that did this horrible thing to Joyce? I know you said that they took the dogs away. I am not sure how I feel about these two dogs. I hate to think of any dog being put down, but these dogs do not belong in a neighborhood setting. And if the dogs have not been returned to the owner, I hope the neighbor has the good sense not to get new dogs of the same ilk. Or to train them to be so vicious. I am hoping that the neighbor has the good sense to be feeling enough guilt, that he is now using his common sense.
> 
> Love and BIG hugs to Joyce and Justin. Oh and take a couple for you and Mama also.



The poor dog was put to sleep. Joyce and Justin brought him to their yard, where they put him next to her wolfdog under a bush. 

That nurse was fired. Mamma was ready to hire an attorney to sue the hospital but the administrator fired her and apologized.

She is very strong! Things of her memory are coming back to her very quickly and already she is able to balance of one foot for ten minutes with not holding on to anything. She became bored of this, and said, "This is getting a little old. Can we move on? I need a snack."

Ha!




Dawgluver said:


> What??  You do not use the word "retarded" in reference to a person, ever!!!  That nurse should lose her job.
> 
> Glad you all got Joyce out of there!  Hug her for me too, Cat!



I gave her many hugs from all of you and she is so very grateful! She hates that awful word. Sometimes she struggles to remember something and becomes so very frustrated of this. Every minute seems to bring of more memory and of more remembered skills. 



Addie said:


> That word needs to be taken out of the dictionary. And that nurse needs to be horsewhipped. Someone should have reported her. What kind of archaic hospital did they bring Joyce to?



It was to be a good hospital and the nurse was fired. That is a terrible word, yes? Joyce says her memory is in recovery. I like this much better, yes?



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm pretty new here at DC, but Cat, I too would like to send my good wishes for Joyce's speedy recovery.
> Question?
> "Brain clot" did she suffer from an Aneurysm?
> Also, this nurse that attended her while in Hospital, have any of her family members filed a formal complaint, in writing, with the Director of this facility?
> Surely this nurse has done such tings to others and should be removed.
> I can't imagine prescribing only television to someone who is trying to regain their faculties after suffering such a devastating condition.
> I am infuriated by this nurse's conduct, having been in the health care field for a number of years, this is NOT ACCEPTABLE behavior from a professional.



The clot was found before it broke through the blood vessel so she had no bleeding. She said she had a very bad headache and then she went upon unconsciousness. The surgeon said the blood vessel was bulging but not broken. He thinks the clot came from the original injury somewhere but he is not sure. He said she was very lucky and the surgeon team went to it very quickly.

The nurse was fired. Other nurses did tell the administrator of other abuses and he was very angry of this. There is of an investigation and perhaps this nurse may have criminal charges to her when it is finished.

Justin received a formal apology from the hospital attorneys and they have offered of a settlement. It was very generous, and he accepted but we want justice for Joyce and others and so the full investigation is of order now.

I am allowed to say all of this. There are also the cameras in every room, and today we saw the nurse taking of her computer. Joyce held it so hard so as not to let it go but she did not want to damage it so then she released of it. Justin was called to see of it and took me also to see. It was a very terrible thing. We did not wish to see of other things taken away.

We are satisfied of the hospital attempting of fixing this, so we are very co - operating of this investigation.

And more news! Ha!

My sweet Aunty Crina, Uncle Nicu's wife, is coming in two weeks. She will be staying in a hotel which has of a swimming pool, and wants Joyce to excercise of swimming as her guest. She is allowed two guests of the pool so one of us shall go with her! Joyce does not know her, but I know she shall love her as much as we! Joyce loves to swim and this is so very nice!

Her therapist and nurse have said this is well and Joyce is very happy of this!

I must have babbled too much, yes? Joyce is well and making of improvements.

Do not be surprised of her appearence of here maybe sometime tomorrow.

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cat, such wonderful news. I am so happy Ask her nurse if talking to her about the past, if she thinks it will help her memory return faster. I personally know how frustrating loss of memory can be. They had me on a med that did just that. Destroyed your memory but keeps your cholesterol in check. I can do that with just diet alone. 

We are all so happy that you and Mama are there for the two of them. Thank you for taking such good care of Joyce and Justin.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cat, I'm sorry to hear of Joyce's illness. It's a good thing that you and Mama are there to help, but it must be hard for you to be away from Carl and Anna for so very long. They must miss you dearly and wish you to return home soon. Let Joyce know I have her in my thoughts and wish her a quick recovery.



CatPat said:


> ...There are also the cameras in every room, and today we saw the nurse taking of her computer...


If they have cameras in every room, why did it take a complaint from someone to do anything about this unprofessional nurse? Surely someone be watching the camera feed or review the videos after they are taken. You would thing a very good hospital would catch this kind of behavior before it went too far and a family had to complain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am very sorry for the behavior of this nurse, it gives all of us nurses a bad name, something we have to overcome and regain the trust of our patients.  I am glad the nurse was fired.

More hugs for Joyce and you Dear Cat!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> If they have cameras in every room, why did it take a complaint from someone to do anything about this unprofessional nurse? Surely someone be watching the camera feed or review the videos after they are taken. You would thing a very good hospital would catch this kind of behavior before it went too far and a family had to complain.


I've been thinking about this and it would be unrealistic. They would need someone for every room, 24 hrs a day, just watching a monitor. Nurses are too busy to spend all their time watching one or three monitors continuously enough that they wouldn't miss something. Sure, there might be room monitors at the nurses' station, but there might be heart and other important monitors that have to be checked as well. It's far too easy to miss something. If and when computer AI (artificial intelligence) gets smart enough, then a computer could keep track.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, the "monitor" I referred to was not a medical monitor that a patient is hooked up to. *Cat* had mentioned that there are cameras in every room. I figured if a location (such as this hospital) goes through the expense of hooking up each room with a camera, there must be a room somewhere with an array of "TV" type monitors for someone to scan, watching for suspicious or malicious behavior on the part of staff, visitors, or patients. Otherwise, it seems like cameras are an unneeded expense on the hope that someone complains just to have archived video to refer to in case someone complains.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, the "monitor" I referred to was not a medical monitor that a patient is hooked up to. *Cat* had mentioned that there are cameras in every room. I figured if a location (such as this hospital) goes through the expense of hooking up each room with a camera, there must be a room somewhere with an array of "TV" type monitors for someone to scan, watching for suspicious or malicious behavior on the part of staff, visitors, or patients. Otherwise, it seems like cameras are an unneeded expense on the hope that someone complains just to have archived video to refer to in case someone complains.


Yeah, I realize you meant the monitors attached to the cameras. I meant that if those are in the nurse's station, they would have a bunch of those to keep an eye on and the medical monitors.

Even if there is a room somewhere with someone watching, how many monitors can one person watch at the same time and not miss stuff? There would have to be a minimum of one camera monitor per room. That makes for a lot of monitors in a hospital.


----------



## Addie

There are systems that function without monitor screens. They just have to wind the tape back. We have such a system covering all the entrances in this building.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am very sorry for the behavior of this nurse, it gives all of us nurses a bad name, something we have to overcome and regain the trust of our patients.  I am glad the nurse was fired.
> 
> More hugs for Joyce and you Dear Cat!



Hi! I'm back now! The day nurses were wonderful to me. It's only the one, Ogress. Just one. The problem is, you never hear about the other 99.9999% of great nurses who go above and beyond their duties. I had those great nurses. My faith in nurses hasn't failed at all. Neither has my respect and gratitude failed at all. You don't have anything to regain, ever.

I have come to know you a little bit, and I know for a dang fact you're a blessing to your patients. You can't help what others do on other shifts, right?

Please don't worry about that. And hugs back atcha!



taxlady said:


> I've been thinking about this and it would be unrealistic. They would need someone for every room, 24 hrs a day, just watching a monitor. Nurses are too busy to spend all their time watching one or three monitors continuously enough that they wouldn't miss something. Sure, there might be room monitors at the nurses' station, but there might be heart and other important monitors that have to be checked as well. It's far too easy to miss something. If and when computer AI (artificial intelligence) gets smart enough, then a computer could keep track.



That's right. But when my laptop and things were taken, there was a man who pulled it up and showed it to the administrator, Gerry. He had to go back and find it, and he did. The tapes or whatever are are good for 90 days but the rest of them are archived for 7 years. He had no problem finding it.



Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, the "monitor" I referred to was not a medical monitor that a patient is hooked up to. *Cat* had mentioned that there are cameras in every room. I figured if a location (such as this hospital) goes through the expense of hooking up each room with a camera, there must be a room somewhere with an array of "TV" type monitors for someone to scan, watching for suspicious or malicious behavior on the part of staff, visitors, or patients. Otherwise, it seems like cameras are an unneeded expense on the hope that someone complains just to have archived video to refer to in case someone complains.



The hospital security system does watch entrances and stuff like that. But when there are over 800 rooms, the security folks can't keep track of all that. When there's an issue in a room like in the newborn OB/GYN and the daddy baby gets in a fight with new boyfriend, that's one thing. I only complained the next day.



taxlady said:


> Yeah, I realize you meant the monitors attached to the cameras. I meant that if those are in the nurse's station, they would have a bunch of those to keep an eye on and the medical monitors.
> 
> Even if there is a room somewhere with someone watching, how many monitors can one person watch at the same time and not miss stuff? There would have to be a minimum of one camera monitor per room. That makes for a lot of monitors in a hospital.



I was hooked up to monitors at first. Those are different from cameras. If something goes wrong, the monitors will set off an alarm and everyone comes running.

Anyway I've explained enough. I am done here, tired, and I want to talk food. Glad to be back! And thank you all for thinking of me!

Many PURRZ to all of you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CrazyCatLady said:


> Hi! I'm back now!...


...like a bad penny. 

Just kidding. Welcome back. Glad that you made such a speedy recovery. Now you need to relax and recover.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...like a bad penny.
> 
> Just kidding. Welcome back. Glad that you made such a speedy recovery. Now you need to relax and recover.



Thank you! Therapy will kill you. I'm sure my therapist wants me to die. I didn't do anything to him but he's trying to kill me. 

He is so dang mean I'm building muscles. He's so horrible my appetite increased. He's so mean we all love him. He is so terrible we'll defend him if he shows up on a terrorist watchlist.

He says I'll be on my bike in a couple weeks and driving in a month!!

This man is absolutely horrible. His 10th wedding anniversary is on April 5. 

We hate him so much we'll plant poison ivy next to his front door.

LOL! I'm joking! I couldn't resist!

Sorry for the scare, but we got him a really great anniversary gift.

I'll make it..I hope, but so far so good. I think he's gonna have a great anniversary.

I'll wait til the day after to turn him in to the authorities. LOL!


----------



## Kayelle

Like everyone, I've been wanting to see the CCL, we know and love sounding like who you really are. What an ordeal you've had with such good charity and humor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Thank you! Therapy will kill you. *I'm sure my therapist wants me to die.* I didn't do anything to him but he's trying to kill me.



He doesn't WANT you to die, just wish you were dead.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Kayelle said:


> Like everyone, I've been wanting to see the CCL, we know and love sounding like who you really are. What an ordeal you've had with such good charity and humor.



Thanks...you're so sweet!

I'm a little overwhelmed here with so much kindness flooding my PM box. I honestly didn't think I mattered here very much. I've really, REALLY learned a heck of a lot differently, and I'm sooooooooooooooo grateful to all of you!

The CrazyCatLady is back, and this is something I will never, ever, ever forget!

I forgot where I put my flashlight, I forgot where the @#$%&*!! I put my wallet yesterday, (I don't carry a purse), and I woke up at 2am with a song in my head. I grabbed my guitar and went out to the garage to play it.

Be careful...I'm only harmful to y'all when I remember stuff. You're in trouble now!

I'm told I might go back to work as early as November. Poor Walmart. Like they don't have enough problems, right?

LOL! Thank you so much!




PrincessFiona60 said:


> He doesn't WANT you to die, just wish you were dead.



He got his wish, the jerk. I hate him. 

Today I made a milestone....I walked three miles and I wasn't tired. My dog was with me and so was Rina (MammaCat) and I came home. I didn't need a nap, and tonight I wrote some more on the sequel to my book and I'm still going strong!

Life is so good. Sometimes life throws stuff at you, but hey, you can throw it right back!

I really, really, love and appreciate all of you, and thank you all. Onward, forward...we'll go on!


----------



## Dawgluver

Of course!  We were all concerned, CCL!  So pleased you're doing so well!

This is a very close, friendly community of folks who care deeply about our members. (Along with our dogs, cats, snakes, birds, rabbits, turtles, fish, and any other pets I didn't mention.)


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Dawgluver said:


> Of course!  We were all concerned, CCL!  So pleased you're doing so well!
> 
> This is a very close, friendly community of folks who care deeply about our members. (Along with our dogs, cats, snakes, birds, rabbits, turtles, fish, and any other pets I didn't mention.)



You're more right than you know, Dawgluver. I'm a little slow now, but I'm getting better! I've gotten great PMs and I see what's here. God bless all of you, and here's one of my dumb thoughts.

Isn't it just amazing how we connect here? Look at all of you, yourselves, who have been so kind to me. Look at everything all of you have done for me. I can't thank you and everyone enough; it's impossible. 

I turned my computer on today, came here, and was flooded with caring and kindness. This is exactly a close, friendly community that you described, but to me, maybe a little more too. 

This is a haven, when the ouchies of therapy get to me and I hate taking pain pills and I don't, where I can read recipes and catch up on news of all of you, where I can read joys and wonder, what the @#$%&*!! pan can I recommend?

God bless you all, and thank you for being in my life. I'm going to bed now (rough night) but I'm taking the memory of all you sweet, wonderful people with me.

Thank you, and good night. See you soon!


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> You're more right than you know, Dawgluver. I'm a little slow now, but I'm getting better! I've gotten great PMs and I see what's here. God bless all of you, and here's one of my dumb thoughts.
> 
> Isn't it just amazing how we connect here? Look at all of you, yourselves, who have been so kind to me. Look at everything all of you have done for me. I can't thank you and everyone enough; it's impossible.
> 
> I turned my computer on today, came here, and was flooded with caring and kindness. This is exactly a close, friendly community that you described, but to me, maybe a little more too.
> 
> This is a haven, when the ouchies of therapy get to me and I hate taking pain pills and I don't, where I can read recipes and catch up on news of all of you, where I can read joys and wonder, what the @#$%&*!! pan can I recommend?
> 
> God bless you all, and thank you for being in my life. I'm going to bed now (rough night) but I'm taking the memory of all you sweet, wonderful people with me.
> 
> Thank you, and good night. See you soon!



CCL, having talked to you on more than one occasion, you have made tremendous progress. Slow? I hardly think so. At our age, we all have to search for that word that seems to want to elude us. You are getting your strength back really fast. A lot faster than your doctor thought you would. But I bet come three p.m. each day, you have a strong need to take a nap. That is so common with post surgical patients. It lasts about six months. And the naps do get shorter and shorter as time passes. So enjoy them for now. 

If you noticed that when we talked, and you were searching for a word, I just let you search. It was the kindest thing I could do for you.  And it felt good to have a quiet moment or two.  

What you have endured is more than any person should have to go through. Two surgeries and having to start recovering a second time. So keep plugging along and before you know it, you will be ruling the world once again. 

And yes, my name is Adele. I am so glad you were able to remember it. But then I wasn't worried. I do prefer Addie though.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Addie said:


> CCL, having talked to you on more than one occasion, you have made tremendous progress. Slow? I hardly think so. At our age, we all have to search for that word that seems to want to elude us. You are getting your strength back really fast. A lot faster than your doctor thought you would. But I bet come three p.m. each day, you have a strong need to take a nap. That is so common with post surgical patients. It lasts about six months. And the naps do get shorter and shorter as time passes. So enjoy them for now.
> 
> If you noticed that when we talked, and you were searching for a word, I just let you search. It was the kindest thing I could do for you.  And it felt good to have a quiet moment or two.
> 
> What you have endured is more than any person should have to go through. Two surgeries and having to start recovering a second time. So keep plugging along and before you know it, you will be ruling the world once again.
> 
> And yes, my name is Adele. I am so glad you were able to remember it. But then I wasn't worried. I do prefer Addie though.



Oh wow, Addie, you're so dang kind! You and others have reached out to me and helped me reconnect. Yep, I drop words sometimes. I never did that before, and it really bothers me. But I'm working on the sequel to my book and that helps...along with a thesaurus.

You did let me think. I'm a lot better now because you did. Another person here did that too and it helps me sooooo much! My friends and family do as well. 

AND --- I have my music back!!!! It's like my fingers have their own memory. I can still sing!! I was helping Cat with the song by Bob Seger, "Turn The Page," and she was wrong on the tempo. That is not a happy song but she was going at it waaaaaayy too fast. I said, "No, no, you have to put that lonely feeling into it," and I played it again for her (guitar), then I realized Rina and hubby Justin were staring at me.

I thought at first I had done something awfully wrong, so I put my guitar down and started to slink off but Justin said, "Hey, that was awesome! Do it again!"

I think most of me is back! I have a long way to go, maybe, but my goal is to be back to work in May, not November. I have driven my car a little, just around the block a few times, Justin was with me once, and when a poor little squirrel ran out in front of me I slammed on the brakes and at the same time I did throw my right arm across him, even though he had his seatbelt on. I missed the squirrel, he ran off, and Justin said, "OMG your reflexes are better than mine!"

I couldn't believe I did that. I'm finding out things are coming back! The brain is an amazing thing. Life is so good! My reflexes are coming back and tonight when I opened the oven door and little Saav made a leap for it I caught her and put her back on the floor. I had forgotten she does that a lot.

Right now it's 3am and I'm out in the garage with my laptop. Sleep comes in fits and starts, but we're having thunderstorms here and I'm loving the storm and the sounds. The window is open and the screen door is open and the breeze and smell is just fantastic. 

Life is so good!


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Life is so good!



Nothing like almost losing it to make  you appreciate it even more.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Addie said:


> Nothing like almost losing it to make  you appreciate it even more.



You got that right, sister!

We tried something new today. I have a therapy partner now. She's 38, and survived a stroke. She was a drug addict, and she is coping with recovery from that too, the poor dear. She lives in a low-income housing area, and isn't allowed to have pets.

Since we have a boatload of cats, a dog, a Bowflex, and a safe neighborhood to walk around, my therapist asked if I'd like to partner with her once a week on Fridays. We agreed, and I'm so happy right now I could just burst!

We showed her how to use the Bowflex, walked a mile with Lilly and Rina, she got covered in fur, Cat made chicken soup and a salad for lunch, and my therapist even stayed for lunch this time to make sure we are okay together. She also doesn't have a computer, so we let her play solitaire on the big desktop and I showed her a bunch of funny cat stuff on YouTube.

She is a little slower than I am, and she has more issues to deal with, but she's coming along. Cat and Rina agreed to help her get around, using my car, a couple times a week at first. 

This is such an amazing miracle! We're able to reach out to another person who really needs a lot of help! She loved everything here, and she likes music. I have such a great feeling about this, and I gave Cat my credit card and shipped her off to Walmart to buy a stuffed animal. Cat came back with a huge fluffy bear, and Jessie loved it! She doesn't have anything, hardly. 

What's really interesting is that my shyest cat, Saav, who runs from strangers, actually jumped up in her lap, begging for pets, then took a nap -- IN HER LAP! Holy cow! It took Saav like two weeks to even go near Cat and Rina!

What a miracle! Keep Jessie in your thoughts too, please? 

I'm so glad I fell on my head.


----------



## Katie H

It's great that you're on the mend and I have a feeling you'll be whippin' your weight in wildcats in no time.

I can more than understand what it's like to lose your memory.  I was in a serious vehicle accident in 1998 and suffered a closed head injury which resulted in losing my memory.  It was the closest thing to hell on earth than I could imagine.

I won't give any details because I'm fine now, but the prognosis was not initially good.  I'm thankful for a very observant husband, Buck, and a medical study.  Otherwise, I would still be wondering where I put this or that or trying to figure out what I set out to do.



P.S.  Check your PM inbox.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Katie H said:


> It's great that you're on the mend and I have a feeling you'll be whippin' your weight in wildcats in no time.
> 
> I can more than understand what it's like to lose your memory.  I was in a serious vehicle accident in 1998 and suffered a closed head injury which resulted in losing my memory.  It was the closest thing to hell on earth than I could imagine.
> 
> I won't give any details because I'm fine now, but the prognosis was not initially good.  I'm thankful for a very observant husband, Buck, and a medical study.  Otherwise, I would still be wondering where I put this or that or trying to figure out what I set out to do.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Check your PM inbox.



I did! Thanks!

Yuck...car accidents. I'm so glad you're okay now! 

Had a great day today...but I'm pooped.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm running away for the rest of the month.  No fixed plans, but starting at Cologne and then some more time in Germany, Belgium and France.  Plenty of food and drink, I hope.


----------



## Dawgluver

That sounds like a blast, Capt!  I know you'll have a great time!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What *Dawg* said. You may as well live your signature, *Capt Lightning*, and have a good time! Enjoy a pint for me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a great time, Captain!  Hoping to see some great pictures when you return.


----------



## RPCookin

You all have a good week.  We're off to the Riviera Maya.  Nothing but Mexican food for a week - well, at least it's all cooked by Mexicans.


----------



## Dawgluver

RPCookin said:


> You all have a good week.  We're off to the Riviera Maya.  Nothing but Mexican food for a week - well, at least it's all cooked by Mexicans.




Oooohh.  Hope you can get in some snorkeling, go swim with the turtles in Akumal, see the ruins, and take the ferry over to Cozumel!  (BTW, if you have any questions about Cozumel, please feel free to ask!)

Have fun!  Eat everything you can get your hands on.


----------



## RPCookin

Dawgluver said:


> Oooohh.  Hope you can get in some snorkeling, go swim with the turtles in Akumel, see the ruins, and take the ferry over to Cozumel!  (BTW, if you have any questions about Cozumel, please feel free to ask!)
> 
> Have fun!  Eat everything you can get your hands on.



We've been diving in Cozumel twice, about 20 years ago, so that isn't a likely side trip for us.  We are staying in Akumal (all inclusive Akumal Bay Beach and Wellness Resort).


----------



## Dawgluver

RPCookin said:


> We've been diving in Cozumel twice, about 20 years ago, so that isn't a likely side trip for us.  We are staying in Akumal (all inclusive Akumal Bay Beach and Wellness Resort).




Envious!  That resort is highly rated, everyone seems to like it.

We do love our Cozumel though!  Enjoy the turtles!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a great vacation, *Rick*. It sounds like a terrific alternative to spending winter's lastest death grip stateside.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> We've been diving in Cozumel twice, about 20 years ago, so that isn't a likely side trip for us.  We are staying in Akumal (all inclusive Akumal Bay Beach and Wellness Resort).



Have a great trip!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Rick, I won't wave on our way by during our Denver trek.


----------



## RPCookin

Since wi-fi is ubiquitous, I just stopped by to say hi from the beach.  3 more days, then bck to what the man says will be 40 degrees and snow on Sunday... nutz!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hi Rick!  Did you meet the turtles?  Look forward to your trip report!


----------



## Addie

*New Floors*

I am going to be absent for a day or two. I am getting a new floor and baseboard in my main room. All the furniture has to come out including the desk and 'puter. See you all in a couple of days. 

Pirate is glaring down on me waiting for me to sign off. He wants to remove my chair. Bye!


----------



## GotGarlic

Princess Fiona - haven't seen you much lately. Hope everything is okay


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Princess Fiona - haven't seen you much lately. Hope everything is okay



I'm around, just not much going on and I have been working in the yard.  Picking up extra shifts, too.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm around, just not much going on and I have been working in the yard.  Picking up extra shifts, too.  Thanks for thinking of me.



Good to know


----------



## LPBeier

Has anyone missed me? 

I have just come out the other side of my winter cold/flu season - just in time for the allergies but they are a lot easier to manage. The bugs latch on to my lousy immune system and won't let go until the weather gets better. My normal pain and fatigue levels are there, but a lot easier to maintain without added things to deal with.

I am going back into the web business! I met a woman through my blog who also has suffered years of chronic pain, wants to feel like she is contributing but like me can't take an outside job. She is going to do all the marketing and client handling while I do the tech. We will mainly get small businesses hooked up with Social Media. (Mod's I hope this doesn't seem like an advertisement because it is no way intended to be. We aren't even started yet and I won't mention any names . 

I just wanted to let my friends here know that if I am gone for periods of time it is probably more that I am genuinely happy doing work I love instead of being in the hospital or just in too much pain to type.

Oh yes, I have given up the cake business altogether and could not be happier. It was just getting too hard with my hands and fatigue.

So, I will see you all when I can!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Has anyone missed me?
> 
> I have just come out the other side of my winter cold/flu season - just in time for the allergies but they are a lot easier to manage. The bugs latch on to my lousy immune system and won't let go until the weather gets better. My normal pain and fatigue levels are there, but a lot easier to maintain without added things to deal with.
> 
> I am going back into the web business! I met a woman through my blog who also has suffered years of chronic pain, wants to feel like she is contributing but like me can't take an outside job. She is going to do all the marketing and client handling while I do the tech. We will mainly get small businesses hooked up with Social Media. (Mod's I hope this doesn't seem like an advertisement because it is no way intended to be. We aren't even started yet and I won't mention any names .
> 
> I just wanted to let my friends here know that if I am gone for periods of time it is probably more that I am genuinely happy doing work I love instead of being in the hospital or just in too much pain to type.
> 
> Oh yes, I have given up the cake business altogether and could not be happier. It was just getting too hard with my hands and fatigue.
> 
> So, I will see you all when I can!



I've missed you, LP! I'm so glad you're able to do work you enjoy. That's great that you've hooked up with a partner. I hope you'll stop in once in a while and let us know how it's going


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, glad to hear your new house hasn't killed ya. Now go check your PMs. 



LPBeier said:


> Has anyone missed me? ...


Whaaaa???? You've been gone?  Just kidding!  Good luck with the new business. Keep us posted, just change the names of the guilty parties and we won't be able to track you down.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Whaaaa???? You've been gone?  Just kidding!  Good luck with the new business. Keep us posted, just change the names of the guilty parties and we won't be able to track you down.





PS remind me not to roll on the floor laughing. It hurts and I can't get up!


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Has anyone missed me?
> 
> I have just come out the other side of my winter cold/flu season - just in time for the allergies but they are a lot easier to manage. The bugs latch on to my lousy immune system and won't let go until the weather gets better. My normal pain and fatigue levels are there, but a lot easier to maintain without added things to deal with.
> 
> I am going back into the web business! I met a woman through my blog who also has suffered years of chronic pain, wants to feel like she is contributing but like me can't take an outside job. She is going to do all the marketing and client handling while I do the tech. We will mainly get small businesses hooked up with Social Media. (Mod's I hope this doesn't seem like an advertisement because it is no way intended to be. We aren't even started yet and I won't mention any names .
> 
> I just wanted to let my friends here know that if I am gone for periods of time it is probably more that I am genuinely happy doing work I love instead of being in the hospital or just in too much pain to type.
> 
> Oh yes, I have given up the cake business altogether and could not be happier. It was just getting too hard with my hands and fatigue.
> 
> So, I will see you all when I can!



I've missed ya! Sheesh.
Take good care of Lil' Monkey. That's so cool you named your cat after me. That's a telling sign all's well. Bahaving as intended. All over the place.

It's better sometimes to let things go that you've loved to do for years.
If it's gotten to the point where you no longer enjoy it.That's when it starts being a daunting job.It stresses you. That's not good for the pain.

I'm happy your on a new journey that's on your terms.
Send me a PM when you get the chance. I like reading blogs. Sad but true. The things people say make me laugh.

See you when you get back and remember the lights on 24/7.

Munky.


----------



## Zhizara

Hello folks!

Sorry I' ve been MIA for awhile.  My computer developed a dislike to my mouse.  It's still not all right yet. 

Having my register scanned and paying for repairs made cost me double what I should have to pay (operator error).  I finally bought a new mouse.  It works some, but not enough.

I can get online without my mouse freezing at least once a day.

Grrr.

I miss you all!!


----------



## Dawgluver

There you are, Z!  Was starting to wonder.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Hello folks!
> I miss you all!!



I miss you too kid! 

Also wondering about tinlizzie.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks! 

I assure you it wasn't voluntary.  I finally got a new mouse that works much brtter.  stilll some problems, but much better!


----------



## tinlizzie

Hi, A. Bea & all --  Thanks for asking, Bea.  Have been doing battle with software and hardware, discovered there are lemons to be had when investing in a new pc.  After throwing up hands, crying Uncle, and spending way too much time in the process, I've finally (I think) got this newest pc (a non-lemon this time, fingers crossed) pinned to the mat, along with its co-conspirator, Windows 10.  Got out of the DC habit, but still lurk at threads with interesting topics.  Still enjoy Aunt Bea's common-sense posts.

Carry on, Troops!


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Hi, A. Bea & all --  Thanks for asking, Bea.  Have been doing battle with software and hardware, discovered there are lemons to be had when investing in a new pc.  After throwing up hands, crying Uncle, and spending way too much time in the process, I've finally (I think) got this newest pc (a non-lemon this time, fingers crossed) pinned to the mat, along with its co-conspirator, Windows 10.  Got out of the DC habit, but still lurk at threads with interesting topics.  Still enjoy Aunt Bea's common-sense posts.
> 
> Carry on, Troops!



Glad to hear that you are well, I was getting concerned!

Pop in from time to time and let us know what is happening in your corner of the world! 

B


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been missing Aunt Bea. She hasn't posted since August 4. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not I. I didn't even notice until you said it...bad me.  In my defense, I've been doing more skimming and less reading here lately. Trying to keep busy, but we all know how THAT goes! 

Did you send her a PM? She's always been pretty quick about getting back to me when I have.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've noticed her missing and have been thinking of her the past few days, too.  Aunt Bea....hope everything is OK.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I've been missing Aunt Bea. She hasn't posted since August 4. Anyone heard anything?



I got a PM from her.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I got a PM from her.



Good to know


----------



## Kayelle

I sure miss her too. Gonna pm her myself.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dear DC folks -- it's with a heavy heart that I tell you of the passing of our dear friend Vitauta on Sunday, October 9, 2016.  She had recently moved in to live with her daughter and had been seriously ill for several months.  Sorry - that's all the information I have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The world is a smaller place without her, thanks for the update Lizzie.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear that, tinlizzie. I've wondered about her occasionally. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sad news.  I've missed her.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no! I have missed Vitauta and will miss her more now. Thanks for letting us know TL.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Such sad news. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Lizzy. Very sad to hear, and I'm reminded of how concerned she'd often be on this thread when someone was MIA. We'll certainly miss you Vit!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you, Lizzie for letting us know. I loved Vit and will truly miss her around here. Sending my condolences to her family.


----------



## Chef Munky

My condolences to Vitauta's family.
The DC family will truly miss her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to here this, *lizzie*, but thanks for letting us know. *Vit* was a fun one; she will be missed. I hadn't seen her logged on lately, during the wee hours when I would check the "Forums" page to check on the day's birthday celebrants. Kept meaning to send her a quick PM... My road to hell is well-paved in gold...


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Deepest condolences to Vituata's family.  She will be missed.


----------



## Somebunny

I have just popped in after a long absence and was so sad to read about Vitauta.  Such awful news my heart goes out to her family.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

Somebunny said:


> I have just popped in after a long absence and was so sad to read about Vitauta.  Such awful news my heart goes out to her family.



Bunny, you're another one of my favorites I've been missing. Good to see you, and please pull up a chair again.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Bunny, you're another one of my favorites I've been missing. Good to see you, and please pull up a chair again.



What she said!


----------



## Dawgluver

+2!  Nice to see you again, Bunny!


----------



## bethzaring

Road Trip!!

We leave tomorrow morning for a trip to Austin Texas to see one of DH's sons. For being the next state over, it will be a 12+ hour driving time.  They grow the state's bigger out here.  Will get in a bit of dancing too

Will be back on the 30th, my birthday!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a blast, Beth!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a great visit, beth, and a safe trip down and back.


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage, Beth.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a wonderful time, Beth!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oooooh!  Have fun Beth, drive safe!


----------



## bethzaring

Thanks Guys!!  We are pretty excited!  Love road trips..and seeing family is a bonus!


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are headed to Aruba for two weeks.  We're leaving on Saturday the 21st and return on the 5th.  

Last year was supposed to be our last trip but SO was so out of it with her health issues that she wanted to go back again while "normal".

I'll be connected there so will drop in from time to time.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are headed to Aruba for two weeks.  We're leaving on Saturday the 21st and return on the 5th.
> 
> Last year was supposed to be our last trip but SO was so out of it with her health issues that she wanted to go back again while "normal".
> 
> I'll be connected there so will drop in from time to time.



Glad you two are going!  Have fun!


----------



## Flour

Sounds amazing, congrats!


----------



## buckytom

Have fun Andy. Don't take any square nickels.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, have a great time.

I was just checking in to say my blog and advocacy duties are mounting up so I won't be on very much between now and the end of the month. I will try to stop in for a sanity break once in awhile to play the song title game and tell you what I am eating! 

I must say I am feeling very overwhelmed by all of this but it is what I wanted. I know it will all work out. I have to remember that the reason I have this particular blog and am advocating for chronic illness is because I suffer from several and I am no good to anyone if I don't put my own needs first.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are headed to Aruba for two weeks.  We're leaving on Saturday the 21st and return on the 5th...


Have fun! Hope you guys have great weather (wait, it's Aruba, of course you'll have great weather) and a vacation to remember.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a wonderful time Andy!!


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage Andy and have a great time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, Andy and SO!  Weather looks to be very nice in Aruba.  We love our little tropical islands!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## msmofet

Safe journey Andy!


----------



## Rocklobster

Enjoy, Andy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a great vacay, Andy and SO!  Would love to see some pics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My neck is a little stiff again, and the muscle leading to the top of my shoulder is, too. I think I've figured the problem out, though. It's *TMM*. You might wonder what TMM is. It's *T*oo *M*uch *M*ousing.  The last time my neck/shoulder felt this way it was because I was completely addicted to playing solitaire on our old tower computer. Never installed a solitaire game on our computers that didn't have it already installed to make it easy to avoid.  Hmm, too much DC and too much Facebook appear to have started things up again.

If I'm going to get a sore neck/shoulder, I guess it's going to have to be doing some hard, old-fashioned work around our house. Really want to get back home, and playing on DC and FB ain't gonna get it done. I'll still sneak around a bit here and there, so you can't get rid of me completely.  After all, I want to see if Andy posts any pretty pics from Aruba.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, I totally understand what you are talking about. The arthritis in my hands hit my right pinky the hardest at the start because it has to stretch to the enter key and when I am typing a lot that can happen a lot. I have since learned to move the whole hand over when hitting enter and it works much better...doesn't slow me down much either!  

Have a good rest and come back soon! 

As for me, I am still fighting some kind of infection and still knee deep in promoting Canada's mental health awareness campaign which is Wednesday. I have three more guest posts to schedule and I need to write at least one more myself. Then Wednesday will be non-stop tweeting, texting and Facebooking (hey that's actually a word!) and I am really looking forward to it all! 

After a couple of days of hibernation, I should be back to normal!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'll miss you. Take care of yourself, friend


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> My neck is a little stiff again, and the muscle leading to the top of my shoulder is, too. I think I've figured the problem out, though. It's *TMM*. You might wonder what TMM is. It's *T*oo *M*uch *M*ousing.  The last time my neck/shoulder felt this way it was because I was completely addicted to playing solitaire on our old tower computer. Never installed a solitaire game on our computers that didn't have it already installed to make it easy to avoid.  Hmm, too much DC and too much Facebook appear to have started things up again.
> 
> If I'm going to get a sore neck/shoulder, I guess it's going to have to be doing some hard, old-fashioned work around our house. Really want to get back home, and playing on DC and FB ain't gonna get it done. I'll still sneak around a bit here and there, so you can't get rid of me completely.  After all, I want to see if Andy posts any pretty pics from Aruba.



Gosh....I've been too much mousing (but with a laptop ) and have been MIA quite a bit lately, too.  Have a lot going on.  Take care CG and check in now and then, K?  

LP....you too...take care. (hugs)


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My neck is a little stiff again, and the muscle leading to the top of my shoulder is, too. I think I've figured the problem out, though. It's *TMM*. You might wonder what TMM is. It's *T*oo *M*uch *M*ousing.  The last time my neck/shoulder felt this way it was because I was completely addicted to playing solitaire on our old tower computer. Never installed a solitaire game on our computers that didn't have it already installed to make it easy to avoid.  Hmm, too much DC and too much Facebook appear to have started things up again.
> 
> If I'm going to get a sore neck/shoulder, I guess it's going to have to be doing some hard, old-fashioned work around our house. Really want to get back home, and playing on DC and FB ain't gonna get it done. I'll still sneak around a bit here and there, so you can't get rid of me completely.  After all, I want to see if Andy posts any pretty pics from Aruba.



Put heat on it and then do your head roll and get that chin down tight! You became complacent too soon.  And I am not backing talkwards and wixing my mords up. Old Lady Grandma says so!


----------



## LPBeier

I will probably be scarce for the next few days. 

Thursday afternoon I go for surgery to repair my hernia. I have held it off as long as possible but it is getting much worse. I hopefully won't have to stay in (though they are saying they will keep me if needed). But I will be resting all weekend.

See you on the flipside!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, *LP*. Happy Healing! I'll keep you and TB in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rocklobster

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck, *LP*. Happy Healing! I'll keep you and TB in my thoughts and prayers.


+1..


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck, *LP*. Happy Healing! I'll keep you and TB in my thoughts and prayers.




+2!!


----------



## LPBeier

That was a quick trip! We just arrived in time to hear that I was bumped from the surgery schedule for an emergency. 

Well the good news is I got a DQ KitKat Blizzard out of it all from the awesome TB!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> That was a quick trip! We just arrived in time to hear that I was bumped from the surgery schedule for an emergency.
> 
> Well the good news is I got a DQ KitKat Blizzard out of it all from the awesome TB!


A reprieve! And a yummy snack! Can't beat that!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> That was a quick trip! We just arrived in time to hear that I was bumped from the surgery schedule for an emergency.
> 
> Well the good news is I got a DQ KitKat Blizzard out of it all from the awesome TB!



Well, I never got a treat like that when I was bumped from surgery.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Well, I never got a treat like that when I was bumped from surgery.


That's 'cause you didn't have a great taxi driver like my hubby!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> That was a quick trip! We just arrived in time to hear that I was bumped from the surgery schedule for an emergency.
> 
> Well the good news is I got a DQ KitKat Blizzard out of it all from the awesome TB!


I guess that means your hernia got a stay of execution?  

I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble. With a little surgery-postponing luck, you might end up with a couple more Blizzards.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anybody heard from Zhizara?

I hope all is well in her corner of the world.


----------



## msmofet

Haven't seen PACannis for awhile either.


----------



## Aunt Bea

msmofet said:


> Haven't seen PACannis for awhile either.



I miss Pac too and many others.

Somewhere in the world wide web is a large group of great former DCers.


----------



## taxlady

Didn't Pacannis say he was going to leave because tired of the bickering?


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Didn't Pacannis say he was going to leave because tired of the bickering?



I missed that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Didn't Pacannis say he was going to leave because tired of the bickering?



I didn't see that post but I can definitely understand that reason for moving on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Didn't Pacannis say he was going to leave because tired of the bickering?





msmofet said:


> I missed that.





Aunt Bea said:


> I didn't see that post but I can definitely understand that reason for moving on.


*pacanis* isn't the one who posted that, I did. I had mentioned somewhere that *pac* had sent me a PM saying he was tired of the nit-picking and bickering and had better things to do with his life. That was almost three years ago and here we are still wondering where *pac* is. I guess he'll never know how much we all miss him, since he hasn't logged into DC since August of '14...


----------



## Kayelle

I also miss Pac like crazy but unless he has sworn off the internet entirely, "nit-picking and bickering" is sadly just part of the package.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, it looks like I am finally going to win the battle against my hernia. I just got a call this morning asking if I could make the original (second scheduled) surgery date which is two days from now, Friday May 5th. It has been really bothering me the last couple of days so even though it mucks up things regarding the move and TB taking me to see Guardians of the Galaxy that day, I said yes.

I probably won't be around for Friday and the weekend, but I will up and about by Monday even if I am not fast and energetic!


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Well, it looks like I am finally going to win the battle against my hernia. I just got a call this morning asking if I could make the original (second scheduled) surgery date which is two days from now, Friday May 5th. It has been really bothering me the last couple of days so even though it mucks up things regarding the move and TB taking me to see Guardians of the Galaxy that day, I said yes.
> 
> I probably won't be around for Friday and the weekend, but I will up and about by Monday even if I am not fast and energetic!



Hugs and loving thoughts your way.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heal quickly, LP!  Mucho hugs sent your way, darlin'!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I bet you'll be happy to say "bu-bye" to that pesky hernia, *LP*. Good luck with the surgery and God bless. ((hugs)) I hope you get patched up just right.


----------



## taxlady

God bedring (Danish for good bettering) LP. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## buckytom

Good Luck, Lyd. I'll keep you in my prayers.





Kayelle said:


> I also miss Pac like crazy but unless he has sworn off the internet entirely, "nit-picking and bickering" is sadly just part of the package.



+1 more for missing Pacnar. 

And you are quite right, K-L, about it being part of the deal. I guess I am guilty of becoming thin skinned as well. My father's death has changed me (and I'm sure continues to do so ). I don't have the fight in me any longer, or rather in a less dramatic sense, I prefer to avoid situations and people that are continuously irritating and there appears no end in sight; no one to reign that in.

There will always be greener pastures out there on the internet, but I haven't forgotten my DC roots, and all the things that I've learned here, and all of the folks with whom we've shared our lives. I can only return once in a while hoping for good old times, but hope even more that great members like Pac come to feel the same way and give DC another shot.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> Good Luck, Lyd. I'll keep you in my prayers.
> +1 more for missing Pacnar.



Thanks, Bucky T, I will take all the prayers you got! 

And I miss the old PAC man too! Does anyone have his email? I have left a few times but always seem to make my way back here.

Oh and thanks to* everyone who has wished me well* for tomorrow. I tried to send you all thanks but if I missed anyone please know I do appreciate it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, LP.  Thinking of you.
------------------
I miss Pac too, I always enjoyed his posts and pics of his dogs lying in the sunshine. Maybe he still reads here from time to time, and will check in.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> Well, it looks like I am finally going to win the battle against my hernia. I just got a call this morning asking if I could make the original (second scheduled) surgery date which is two days from now, Friday May 5th. It has been really bothering me the last couple of days so even though it mucks up things regarding the move and TB taking me to see Guardians of the Galaxy that day, I said yes.
> 
> I probably won't be around for Friday and the weekend, but I will up and about by Monday even if I am not fast and energetic!



Oh my, Lydia, I wish only skilled hands and hearts to take very good care of you tomorrow.  Also, the easiest and most speedy recovery ever know to mankind.


----------



## LPBeier

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, Lydia, I wish only skilled hands and hearts to take very good care of you tomorrow.  Also, the easiest and most speedy recovery ever know to mankind.



Thanks so much Kgirl! I really trust the surgeon very much. I waited a year so I could make sure I got him. He has done two procedures prior to this and he knows my quirky health. He is actually the one that found the hernia when he was removing my ruptured appendix. He would have repaired it then but didn't want to give my body too much to heal at once. That's when I knew I liked him!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, *LP*. Don't forget to check in with us as soon as you feel human. It will be nice to know you made it through with flying colors. 



Cheryl J said:


> ...I miss *Pac* too, I always enjoyed his posts and pics of his dogs lying in the sunshine. Maybe he still reads here from time to time, and will check in.


If he does, *Cheryl*, I guess it's from behind the curtain. His last log-in on his profile page shows (month and day) 2014.


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope all goes well with your procedure today, LP! Take care


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I thought I'd posted, but don't see it.  You are in deed, and indeed a special friend.  My prayers and hopes are with you.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Just Cooking

Wishing you a speedy recovery,LP....   

Ross


----------



## CWS4322

Take good care, Lydia. Blessings sent to you.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sorry I missed this post earlier... * LP* - sending a few dragonettes your way to help you with a speedy recovery.  They can also help with your packing and moving should you need them, don't over strain yourself and ruin what the doc is doing for your hernia!


----------



## dragnlaw

Have been reading some of the back posts here.  *Pacanis* was one of the first people I interacted with when I first joined.  He and I share a similar hobby (aside from cooking )  I too, tried an email from here but never heard back. I admit I didn't know him as well as the rest of you but I rather miss him.  

There was another member with whom I was in personal contact at the time. I was just looking at an email from her the other day (her name just doesn't come to mind right now, it's late and the wine has been flowing).  I've sent her an email (personal, not thru DC) but have not heard back from her...  I know she had medical problems but I'm really really hoping that is not why I haven't heard.


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you, everyone, for your well-wishes.

The surgery itself went very well, though I was 2 hours late. The surgeon had a very long emergency but was not going to cancel me again so it was worth the wait. I did have to stay overnight because my oxygen sats were low and my heart rate high. I never made it out of recovery, though it is now called the post-anesthetic care unit (PACU) and is designed to be able to keep people there for 24 - 48 hours if needed. I had the best treatment ever in a hospital. They took my chronic conditions seriously and were not letting me go until I was ready.

Recovery will take a while, especially since I have to monitor oxygen and pulse and rest accordingly. But I got most of what I wanted to personally pack done before hand and we have arranged for friends to come in and do the rest. I have a surgical "girdle" on for 2 months which restricts bending and lifting. A good reminder!

I will post as I feel up to it. I am practically living in my recliner right now and TB hasn't set up my laptop there so I am at my computer which is less comfortable.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well here's to a speedy recovery LP!  So glad everything went OK.  I wish my dragonettes were big enough to help with the move.  

As speedy a recovery as I wish you, still take the time that you and your body need to do a proper recovery.  Happy happy for you!


----------



## LPBeier

dragnlaw said:


> Well here's to a speedy recovery LP!  So glad everything went OK.  I wish my dragonettes were big enough to help with the move.
> 
> As speedy a recovery as I wish you, still take the time that you and your body need to do a proper recovery.  Happy happy for you!



Thank you! Your dragonettes have been a big help! They may not be big enough to help with the move but they circle around me and make sure I don't do something I shouldn't! My hubby, TB, appreciates that!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your well-wishes.
> 
> The surgery itself went very well, though I was 2 hours late. The surgeon had a very long emergency but was not going to cancel me again so it was worth the wait. I did have to stay overnight because my oxygen sats were low and my heart rate high. I never made it out of recovery, though it is now called the post-anesthetic care unit (PACU) and is designed to be able to keep people there for 24 - 48 hours if needed. I had the best treatment ever in a hospital. They took my chronic conditions seriously and were not letting me go until I was ready.
> 
> Recovery will take a while, especially since I have to monitor oxygen and pulse and rest accordingly. But I got most of what I wanted to personally pack done before hand and we have arranged for friends to come in and do the rest. I have a surgical "girdle" on for 2 months which restricts bending and lifting. A good reminder!
> 
> I will post as I feel up to it. I am practically living in my recliner right now and TB hasn't set up my laptop there so I am at my computer which is less comfortable.



OOHHH!!!
This is wonderful news Lydia!
Now, park yourself in that recliner and stay put!
DH had 2 ACL surgeries and that was the best place for him too


----------



## dragnlaw




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great news LP, while you are resting remember to go for short walks.  The old adage of "Use it or lose it" is true.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great news LP, while you are resting remember to go for short walks.  The old adage of "Use it or lose it" is true.



Thanks, Princess. Yes, I am walking out to get the mail and even took Violet out to the back grass for a run. Plus we have a little "circuit" with our galley kitchen and the hallway beside it. I do a couple of laps around that am nicely tired out and limber!


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Princess. Yes, I am walking out to get the mail and even took Violet out to the back grass for a run. Plus we have a little "circuit" with our galley kitchen and the hallway beside it. I do a couple of laps around that am nicely tired out and limber!




Glad to learn you are doing well!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Anybody have any idea on where *tenspeed* went? I don't remember him saying he was going off on vacation, but he hasn't been around for a couple of weeks. Is there any chance he was sucked up into his pasta machine?  Sure hope everything is OK...


----------



## tenspeed

Just returned from 2 weeks in Alaska - 1 week on land, 1 week on a cruise.  I knew it rained a lot in Alaska, but didn't realize just how much until we were there.  Fortunately we had great weather, at least by Alaska standards.  One morning with a little rain, some cloudy days, but nothing problematic.  I understand that some get rained out the entire vacation.  We're in the 10% club, meaning we're part of the 10% of the visitors that get to see all of Mt. Denali on a clear day.

  I learned about the 5 different species of Pacific salmon, none of which are commonly available here.  I'll have to check out some of the pricey seafood stores and see what I can find.

  I really liked the crab, but they are a lot of work to eat.  Much more so than lobster, especially when they don't supply the small seafood forks needed to get the meat out of the legs.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sounds like a good vacation, tenspeed... Welcome home..  

Jeannie would like an Alaska vacation while I'm more of a sunny vacation person...  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Glad you enjoyed your trip tenspeed. We did a trip like that a few years ago and felt the same. 





> We're in the 10% club, meaning we're part of the 10% of the visitors that get to see all of Mt. Denali on a clear day.


 That for us was also a "take your breath away moment!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome back to sunny New England, *tenspeed*. At least I hope it's sunny by you. I've had clouds most of the day and keep hearing thunder. So far, all noise, no results. 

If you have pictures you'd like to share, you can post them in the *Random Photo Thread: The Sequel*.


----------



## Rparrny

Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.


----------



## Just Cooking

Rparrny said:


> Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.




Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Rparrny said:


> Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.



I'm sure we are all "thinking on yuh!"  Speedy recovery!


----------



## Addie

No tap dancing or ballet on point until the doctors tell you. 

Best wishes and prayers are on the way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rparrny said:


> Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.



Best wishes and good thoughts going your way.


Shrek's surgery has been moved up to tomorrow.  I'll be back by Wednesday.


----------



## Addie

Tenspeed, the salmon we get here on the east coast is Atlantic salmon. I hope you got a chance to eat some Alaska salmon. There is a big difference in taste. You can almost taste the wildness in the Pacific salmon. There is a lot more fat in the Pacific salmon. 

Glad you had a good trip. The Northwest, of which the lower parts of Alaska qualify for that label, is known for all the rain that falls in that region. The Olympic National Park in Washington State is more like the forests in South America. Constantly damp and raining. It is the only tropical forest this country has.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck and quick healing, *Rparrny*. When do you make your debut with the Rockettes?




Addie said:


> ...There is a lot more fat in the Pacific salmon...


It's the farmed Atlantic salmon that has more fat, *Addie*, although it has a bit higher amount of Omega-3 fatty acids. Maybe that's the fat you're thinking of. Atlantic salmon is farmed only. The wild Pacific salmon has less fat - just like people who work out! You can tell I'm living nearer the east coast.  

*Seafood Health Facts: Salmon*


----------



## tenspeed

Addie said:


> Tenspeed, the salmon we get here on the east coast is Atlantic salmon.


Pacific salmon is available here in the east.  One of the supermarkets has King available periodically, and I saw sockeye yesterday.  More expensive than the farmed Atlantic salmon, though.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rparrny said:


> Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.



Best wishes and prayers going up for you.  Keep us updated on your recovery as you can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rparrny said:


> Tomorrow morning is the long awaited surgery.  Hoping to be home no later than Friday...hopefully sooner.


Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Best wishes and good thoughts going your way.
> 
> 
> Shrek's surgery has been moved up to tomorrow.  I'll be back by Wednesday.


Good luck to Shrek as well! Hugs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Good luck to Shrek as well! Hugs!



Thanks, Mom will be sitting with me this time.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Good luck to Shrek as well! Hugs!




+1    

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good luck to Shrek also!  Sorry I missed him yesterday.  Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Addie

Princess, when Shrek comes to, give him a hug from me. The two of you hold a special place in my heart.  I am glad your Mom will be with you to hold your hand. When you are up to it, please let us know how he and "yourself" are doing. Don't let yourself get too tired. 

And most of all, remember we all love you and are sending prayers for the both of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is fine. Back to making me crazy....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well THAT is a good sign, *PF*! Not too far of a drive though, huh? 


runs and hides...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well THAT is a good sign, *PF*! Not too far of a drive though, huh?
> 
> 
> runs and hides...


Hee hee [emoji38] Ditto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well THAT is a good sign, *PF*! Not too far of a drive though, huh?
> 
> 
> runs and hides...





GotGarlic said:


> Hee hee [emoji38] Ditto!



Ha!  It's just around the corner


----------



## Rparrny

I'm BAAAACK!
I was discharged this morning on post op day 3 which amazed everyone. I chose to use the medical marijuana post op for pain, which freaked everyone in the hospital out until they saw how great it worked.  I used the vicoden at bedtime only and the combo worked out great...no dizziness during PT as with the vicoden.  Other than some minor incisional pain I feel great.  
PT will be here tomorrow at 9 am and I can already take a few steps without the walker!  Thanks to all for the well wishes and prayers!


----------



## Just Cooking

Welcome back.. Pleased to see that all seems well...   

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Rparrny said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> I was discharged this morning on post op day 3 which amazed everyone. I chose to use the medical marijuana post op for pain, which freaked everyone in the hospital out until they saw how great it worked.  I used the vicoden at bedtime only and the combo worked out great...no dizziness during PT as with the vicoden.  Other than some minor incisional pain I feel great.
> PT will be here tomorrow at 9 am and I can already take a few steps without the walker!  Thanks to all for the well wishes and prayers!


Yay! Glad to hear you're doing well [emoji2]


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news Rpar!  continued wishes to the recovery!  

Shrek! Give the Princess some space dog nab it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rparrny said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> I was discharged this morning on post op day 3 which amazed everyone. I chose to use the medical marijuana post op for pain, which freaked everyone in the hospital out until they saw how great it worked.  I used the vicoden at bedtime only and the combo worked out great...no dizziness during PT as with the vicoden.  Other than some minor incisional pain I feel great.
> PT will be here tomorrow at 9 am and I can already take a few steps without the walker!  Thanks to all for the well wishes and prayers!



Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Shrek! Give the Princess some space dog nab it!



Heh!  I got tired of watching him sleep, I got in 8 hours outside playing in the yard.  Came in every hour to make sure he didn't need anything. Most of the time he was still sleeping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rparrny said:


> I'm BAAAACK!...


Glad to see that both you and your surgeon/friend made it out of OR alive! Happy Healing!


----------



## Josie1945

Rparry, I am so glad you are doing well, I was concerned 
about you. Thanks for letting us know .

Josie


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rparrny said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> I was discharged this morning on post op day 3 which amazed everyone. I chose to use the medical marijuana post op for pain, which freaked everyone in the hospital out until they saw how great it worked.  I used the vicoden at bedtime only and the combo worked out great...no dizziness during PT as with the vicoden.  Other than some minor incisional pain I feel great.
> PT will be here tomorrow at 9 am and I can already take a few steps without the walker!  Thanks to all for the well wishes and prayers!



Glad to see you're back!  The medical marijuana seems to be doing good for you, combined with the vicodin at bedtime.  Just don't try to overdo and possibly set yourself back in your progress.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is fine. Back to making me crazy....


Woo-hoo. I can breathe again. Hugs!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

I am going to be at the cabin at LOW starting Wednesday until the end of the month. Everything is packed except food. I am so frigging excited. This is my first respite in 15 months that hasn't involved taking care of my brother's estate, etc. I don't know if I can stand the anticipation. I don't care if it rains the whole time I am there. And I don't care that most of the time I will be there by myself--I will spend a lot of time looking out at the water and knowing that my brother's ashes are there. He will be with me.


----------



## Just Cooking

CWS4322 said:


> I am going to be at the cabin at LOW starting Wednesday until the end of the month. Everything is packed except food. I am so frigging excited. This is my first respite in 15 months that hasn't involved taking care of my brother's estate, etc. I don't know if I can stand the anticipation. I don't care if it rains the whole time I am there. And I don't care that most of the time I will be there by myself--I will spend a lot of time looking out at the water and knowing that my brother's ashes are there. He will be with me.


+1...  Have a great, relaxing time...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I am going to be at the cabin at LOW starting Wednesday until the end of the month. Everything is packed except food. I am so frigging excited. This is my first respite in 15 months that hasn't involved taking care of my brother's estate, etc. I don't know if I can stand the anticipation. I don't care if it rains the whole time I am there. And I don't care that most of the time I will be there by myself--I will spend a lot of time looking out at the water and knowing that my brother's ashes are there. He will be with me.



A well deserved and earned rest. Shut the world out and enjoy your time alone. Best wish and hope you have nothing but happy thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl J

Been away for a little while and catching up here. 

Princess, so glad to hear Shrek came through surgery OK and is getting much needed rest, and that you've been enjoying your outdoor time. 

RParrny, ditto!  Glad to hear you are on the mend from your surgery. 

CWS...enjoy your respite!  Everyone needs a break at times.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

+3 CWS!
Relax, take some time out for yourself, 
so happy that you are able to do that!


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> I'm BAAAACK!
> I was discharged this morning on post op day 3 which amazed everyone. I chose to use the medical marijuana post op for pain, which freaked everyone in the hospital out until they saw how great it worked.  I used the vicoden at bedtime only and the combo worked out great...no dizziness during PT as with the vicoden.  Other than some minor incisional pain I feel great.
> PT will be here tomorrow at 9 am and I can already take a few steps without the walker!  Thanks to all for the well wishes and prayers!



Just remember, don't push yourself too hard. You have plenty of time to heal completely. Let your body do its work with only a minimum of help from you. Your job is to take it easy and rest. 

I am glad though that everything went so well for you. You sound like me. Impatient to get on with living.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, *Cheryl*! Welcome "home".




CWS4322 said:


> I am going to be at the cabin at LOW starting Wednesday until the end of the month...


Enjoy!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi, *Cheryl*! Welcome "home".
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




+1...    

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, CG and Ross...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a good rest CWS!!!

Welcome Home, Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Princess.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have a good rest CWS!!!
> 
> Welcome Home, Cheryl.


counting the hours. This is my first respite sin my brother died that I don't have to deal with estate matters. I don't care if it rains. Being at LOW and knowing my brother's ashes are there...I can already feel the peace in my soul and heart.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> A well deserved and earned rest. Shut the world out and enjoy your time alone. Best wish and hope you have nothing but happy thoughts.


Thank you. I can't wait to be there. Love my cousin/godfather for letting me have time at the cabin.


----------



## Rparrny

Addie said:


> Just remember, don't push yourself too hard. You have plenty of time to heal completely. Let your body do its work with only a minimum of help from you. Your job is to take it easy and rest.
> 
> I am glad though that everything went so well for you. You sound like me. Impatient to get on with living.


Thanks,  I've been working hard with PT and doing HBOT treatments everyday to speed healing.  The Therapist discharged me yesterday saying he had never discharged a double hip so quickly in his entire career.  He gave me the green light to go back to work on Monday.
Spoke to the bosses, they freaked out a bit and told me I could work Monday and Friday but spend the rest of the week home.
So I had my daughter take me to the local peach farm and I got enough peaches for some peach salsa and jam for canning...that should keep me busy...


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> Thanks,  I've been working hard with PT and doing HBOT treatments everyday to speed healing.  The Therapist discharged me yesterday saying he had never discharged a double hip so quickly in his entire career.  He gave me the green light to go back to work on Monday.
> Spoke to the bosses, they freaked out a bit and told me I could work Monday and Friday but spend the rest of the week home.
> So I had my daughter take me to the local peach farm and I got enough peaches for some peach salsa and jam for canning...that should keep me busy...



If you have any stamina left, please send me some. I have seen what patients go through for joint replacement. You have my total admirations. Don't forget to rest and let your body heal.


----------



## Rparrny

Thanks Addie, it's not really a question of stamina, I was in so much pain before surgery that any discomfort I have now is minor and kids stuff in comparison.
I'm getting 8 hours sleep a night and a 2 hour nap each afternoon.  I don't do the exercises everyday as I found that working the same muscle groups two days in a row held me back with soreness so now I alternate muscle groups.  I make a point to get off my butt every hour to move around.  
The kitchen has been a G-dsend to me...large enough to move around in, small enough that I don't need the walker in here.  Had it not been for my kitchen projects, I would be on my butt vegging out in front of the TV....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Has anyone heard from tinlizzie since Irma?

I swapped PMs with her before the storm and her plan was to ride it out in her home.

Thanks, B


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I swapped PMs with her too,* Aunt Bea*, and haven't heard either. From what  Himself said, it sounds like Irma went right over her location. She did mention that she expected that they would lose power and be off grid for a while. Maybe it's her way of saying "leave me alone".  

I'd call, but she turns her cell phone on only when we've made arrangements to meet up when Himself and I are in FL come November. So even if I called, it would be no ringy-dingy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Got a PM from *tinlizzie* today. All is fine in her world now that the electricity has been restored. Blessed relief! Maybe she'll drop by with more information, but knowing she's fine is good news.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Got a PM from *tinlizzie* today. All is fine in her world now that the electricity has been restored. Blessed relief! Maybe she'll drop by with more information, but knowing she's fine is good news.


Whew! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Got a PM from *tinlizzie* today. All is fine in her world now that the electricity has been restored. Blessed relief! Maybe she'll drop by with more information, but knowing she's fine is good news.



Great news, thanks for the update!!!


----------



## buckytom

Has anyone seen Kayelle around? Is she off on another world tour, maybe? 
I haven't seen her around.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Bucky, I was just thinking the same thing earlier today.
Maybe they (K and SC)  are on tour?


----------



## Cheryl J

SO glad to hear Tinlizzie is OK!  And yes....I miss Kayelle, too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Bucky, I was just thinking the same thing earlier today.
> Maybe they (K and SC)  are on tour?



I was on Kayelle and SC's blog earlier today and they had planned a Hawaii trip, thinkin' that's where they are now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This is about the time of year they head to Kauai.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I miss Kayelle, too. I hope if they're out traveling, they come back with more interesting stories!


I should make myself go MIA - there are so many things I want to get done around the house. However, here I am. Dontcha love it? *blink*pucker*blink*


----------



## tinlizzie

Hello and thanks to everyone for your concern.  It's been a very eventful September and I think I can speak for Florida in general that we could use a little dull now until the end of the year.  It's nice to be able to lurk here at DC to keep up with how folks are doing, and especially nice to visit the photo threads to see results of projects & grandkids & pets & such.  I even check out the recipes sometimes 

It's beginning to get light now, and I need to dress and hit the back yard's pile of fallen tree chunks to get them to the curb before the next pick-up.

Quite an experience, Irma was.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I can't imagine what you have been through. I am so gald you are alright. Please take care.


----------



## Kayelle

Hi {{{friends}}} and thanks so much for thinking of us. I sure wish we were in Hawaii as we had planned for our 10th anniversary, but life got in the way, and we had to cancel the trip. A five hour flight across the Pacific with nowhere to land is out of the question. To be honest, I've been in a real blue funk not feeling much like cooking or talking and I have never been one to complain much, so I thought it best to just be quiet. As you might guess, my darling Souschef is such a remarkable loving support for me.

Like many, my health (heart & lung) has become a problem and cramping my style. Worse than that, my younger grown son (Daddy of Cheyenne) has inherited my heart problem. As every mother knows, that is just not acceptable! I'm worried half sick about my baby. 

Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and come out more to play now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Hi {{{friends}}} and thanks so much for thinking of us. I sure wish we were in Hawaii as we had planned for our 10th anniversary, but life got in the way, and we had to cancel the trip. A five hour flight across the Pacific with nowhere to land is out of the question. To be honest, I've been in a real blue funk not feeling much like cooking or talking and I have never been one to complain much, so I thought it best to just be quiet. As you might guess, my darling Souschef is such a remarkable loving support for me.
> 
> Like many, my health (heart & lung) has become a problem and cramping my style. Worse than that, my younger grown son (Daddy of Cheyenne) has inherited my heart problem. As every mother knows, that is just not acceptable! I'm worried half sick about my baby.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and come out more to play now.



I'm so glad to hear from you. I hope things get better and I'm glad you have the Souschef to lean on


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there Kayelle... We will be here when you wish to share a thought, a recipe or would just like to vent a bit...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Hi {{{friends}}} and thanks so much for thinking of us. I sure wish we were in Hawaii as we had planned for our 10th anniversary, but life got in the way, and we had to cancel the trip. A five hour flight across the Pacific with nowhere to land is out of the question. To be honest, I've been in a real blue funk not feeling much like cooking or talking and I have never been one to complain much, so I thought it best to just be quiet. As you might guess, my darling Souschef is such a remarkable loving support for me.
> 
> Like many, my health (heart & lung) has become a problem and cramping my style. Worse than that, my younger grown son (Daddy of Cheyenne) has inherited my heart problem. As every mother knows, that is just not acceptable! I'm worried half sick about my baby.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and come out more to play now.



Big disappointments can leave you in a blue funk. We all understand. 

My hope is that Daddy of the beautiful Cheyenne can keep his heart healthy enough to walk her down the aisle. Never give up hope. Our family has heart problems also. And I have managed to make it to see all of my children stay reasonably heart healthy. And I have the feeling that Cheyenne's daddy will also. Hang in there Kayelle. You will get to see Hawaii yet with your wonderful SC.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry to hear of your problems.  You, SC and your son are in our thoughts.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

K, I have no words, but I send you my ALOHA.
Both you and SC have been in my thoughts, 
as I will keep your Son there as well.
{{{{{{{ hugs }}}}}}}


----------



## bethzaring

Thinking of you Kayelle, and SC and your son.  I hope your health issues will be resolved.  Both my sisters and I inherited heart issues from our father; it is a serious concern.  All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Hi {{{friends}}} and thanks so much for thinking of us. I sure wish we were in Hawaii as we had planned for our 10th anniversary, but life got in the way, and we had to cancel the trip. A five hour flight across the Pacific with nowhere to land is out of the question. To be honest, I've been in a real blue funk not feeling much like cooking or talking and I have never been one to complain much, so I thought it best to just be quiet. As you might guess, my darling Souschef is such a remarkable loving support for me.
> 
> Like many, my health (heart & lung) has become a problem and cramping my style. Worse than that, my younger grown son (Daddy of Cheyenne) has inherited my heart problem. As every mother knows, that is just not acceptable! I'm worried half sick about my baby.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and come out more to play now.


 
There you are, my friend!   I'm so glad to hear from you, but saddened by your troubles at the same time.  Sending up prayers, healing thoughts, and whatever strength I can muster up to you and your family. As mentioned above, just know that we are all here for you. 

What have you been eating lately?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Hi {{{friends}}} and thanks so much for thinking of us...
> Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and come out more to play now.


*Kayelle!*






 It's good to see you, even though you come bearing some difficult news. Hang in there, sweetie, and know that we're all here on the other side of your monitor hoping but nothing but the best for you and your son and family. I'll be thinking warmly about you and Sous and sending up prayers for you all.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kayelle, you and your family are in my prayers as well.  I can't predict what will happen in your future, but I do know that no matter the challenge, I pray that you will have the strength, and support to get through it. further in my hopes for you would take me into religious beliefs, and that's not really aloud, or even wanted.  That being said, again, you are in my prayers, along with your family.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

Where's MsMofet been recently? Did the spider finally get her?


----------



## buckytom

Ok, now I'm starting to worry about mofet..

I hope she didn't make some prawns wrapped in Taylor Ham, then left them out for 2 hours and 3 seconds on a counter right next to a sink full of ice, then got sick eating them the next day, and is now on a strict diet of mushy veggie burgers...


----------



## dragnlaw

Don't know what to say that others haven't already. Sincere hugs coming your way via the dragonettes, they give little butterfly kisses with their soft wings.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

buckytom said:


> Ok, now I'm starting to worry about mofet..
> 
> I hope she didn't make some prawns wrapped in Taylor Ham, then left them out for 2 hours and 3 seconds on a counter right next to a sink full of ice, then got sick eating them the next day, and is now on a strict diet of mushy veggie burgers...



BT, MsM has been logged on , just not posting ... and ANYTHING wrapped in Tayor's Ham will NOT make you ill !!  (I kid, I kid)


----------



## LPBeier

*Kayelle*, good to hear from you. You, SC, and your son are all in my thoughts and prayers. I totally understand about health ruling your life and stopping things like travel. 

Just know that we are family here and family doesn't mind hearing a complaint or two. It is better than not hearing at all...then we worry. 

I have been wondering about *Ms M* as well. It is just not the same without her sharing recipes and stuff. If you are out there *Ms M*, we love you!


----------



## LPBeier

If I don't post much in the next while, please don't worry about me. I am dealing with a couple of new health issues (not serious, just have to be dealt with) and I am trying to spend less time on the computer/cell phone.

It also doesn't mean I won't be around, it just could be less than normal.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> Ok, now I'm starting to worry about mofet...



A little research shows her last activity @5:53PM today.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> If I don't post much in the next while, please don't worry about me. I am dealing with a couple of new health issues (not serious, just have to be dealt with) and I am trying to spend less time on the computer/cell phone.
> 
> It also doesn't mean I won't be around, it just could be less than normal.



Check in you can Lydia and take care


----------



## CWS4322

Stepping away for awhile. Don't have enough hours in the day to check DC.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Easy to say, harder to do-- take care of yourself too CWS.


----------



## blissful

Come back soon CWS, take care of yourself while you are taking care of others. We'll miss you.


----------



## Just Cooking

blissful said:


> Come back soon CWS, take care of yourself while you are taking care of others. We'll miss you.


+1...  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Take Care CWS - you know how to get hold of me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Being a caregiver is hard work, *CW.* Be sure to take care of yourself as you take care of your folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have Shrek home on Hospice.  Taking a break from here.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have Shrek home on Hospice.  Taking a break from here.


I'm very sorry, Princess. Love and hugs for you both [emoji813]


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry.  Lots of love to you guys.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have Shrek home on Hospice.  Taking a break from here.



Take care of Shrek and yourself. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## Just Cooking

Hugs to your family, PF...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*PF*, I hope that you know that we're all standing right next to you


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF and Shrek)))


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have Shrek home on Hospice.  Taking a break from here.




We're here for you. Sending much love your way.


----------



## buckytom

I'm truly sorry to hear it, PF. My rosary today is for you guys.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I am truly sorry PF and Shrek.   I wish you both strength and courage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, I'm so sorry to see this. Take care of yourself while the hospice angels do the heavy lifting for Shrek. Hugs and love to both of you, and your parents, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry to hear this, Princess.  Sending love and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Kayelle

{{{PF and Shreck}} Wishing you courage, love and peace on this most difficult journey.


----------



## Chef Munky

Princess,
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

You know where to find me if you need to vent.
Don't hesitate to do so.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  Just taking one day at a time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone!  Just taking one day at a time.



Best way!


----------



## JoAnn L.

You both are on my mind and in my heart.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thinking of all of you, wishing the best.


----------



## mollyanne

Hellooo Princess. I've missed you and Shrek. Ive been away so long (2012)  that I didn't know...you're both in my prayers...sniff


----------



## Andy M.

*Vacation*

SO and I are leaving Saturday afternoon on a flight to Florida.  Her son got us a room in the Seminole Hard Rock Casino in Hollywood. Then Monday we board a cruise ship in Miami for a four night cruise around the Bahamas.  We return to Miami Friday morning then fly home.

It's my first cruise but SO is a veteran.  Should be interesting.  I expect to be out of touch on the cruise ship.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy Vacationing, Andy... Bring back lots of casino slots money..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a good time, *Andy*! When you get home you'll have one more cruise under your belt than I will. Enjoy being waited on.


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Happy Vacationing, Andy... Bring back lots of casino slots money..
> 
> Ross



Thanks Ross.  I don't do slots but I hope to play some blackjack.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have a good time, *Andy*! When you get home you'll have one more cruise under your belt than I will. Enjoy being waited on.



Thanks CG.


----------



## Rocklobster

Have fun!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks Roch.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a wonderful time in the warmer weather, Andy!


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy, you will probably find you have free WiFi in ports but you don't HAVE to use it other than to report your weight and waist gain with all that free food available. 

Last cruise my SIL took she lost something that she finally got back but it was a long time....    her ankles. 

ENJOY!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you Cheryl and DL.

It'll be an interesting vacation.  We get to meet SO's great granddaughter for the first time (she's in Florida) and it'll be my first cruise.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, have a great time! We had our first cruise a few years ago and it was marvelous!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, LP.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bon Voyage Andy and SO!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks. Sitting at the airport waiting to board.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm getting excited! In exactly a week I am off to Spain for vacation (with a 24-hour layover in Paris). I used to travel out of the country often, but not as much in recent years. This is the first time I've been back to Europe since 2010, so I'm really looking forward to it.

From Paris, I'll be flying into Barcelona and renting a car to drive up to the Rioja wine region, with stops along the way in Zaragoza and Logroño. 10 years ago, my ex and I put up an exchange student who lives close to that area. So I'll be catching up with her. The best part is that this girl's dad is an accountant who works for one of the wine Bodegas in Rioja, and he is setting up a private tour. From there I'm heading up to San Sebastian for some beach time, and then driving down through Pamplona and through the Pyrenees, and finally back to Barcelona to spend a couple of days there sightseeing.

I'll have my laptop along, so I probably won't be completely MIA. I have several interesting food outings planned, so I'll post culinary updates when I can.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow Steve...sounds like a wonderful trip!  I'm excited for you, and can't wait to see lots of pics!


----------



## bethzaring

Hey Steve, I will be  very interested in your trip.  Dh and I are planning a trip to NE and NW Spain to visit where his ancestors came from.   A friend of mine will be custom designing the trip but any input will be interesting.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> Wow Steve...sounds like a wonderful trip!  I'm excited for you, and can't wait to see lots of pics!



Oh, I just love driving trips Cheryl. Unlike other modes of transport, you can stop pretty much anywhere you want and be a tourist. I've got a 750 mile route mapped out for this one.

I did a similar Spain trip with a group of friends in 1991. We flew into Madrid and drove down through Toledo, Cordoba, Seville, and on to Gibraltar before heading back. Not one of us spoke Spanish, either, which made things very interesting at times. Unlike that trip, I have a translator app along this time. 



bethzaring said:


> Hey Steve, I will be  very interested in your trip.  Dh and I are planning a trip to NE and NW Spain to visit where his ancestors came from.   A friend of mine will be custom designing the trip but any input will be interesting.
> 
> Have a great trip!


Thanks Beth! I definitely will let you know of anything interesting or useful I stumble across.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm getting excited! In exactly a week I am off to Spain for vacation (with a 24-hour layover in Paris)...I'll have my laptop along, so I probably won't be completely MIA. I have several interesting food outings planned, so I'll post culinary updates when I can.


Have a wonderful time, *Steve*! If we don't hear from you, we'll know you're way too busy to deal with the real world.

BTW, I'm with you on the driving vacation thing. It's nice to get off the path and explore when time and weather allow. Then again, if I was getting only two weeks in a foreign country, I'd make the time and ignore the weather to see things.

Looking forward to your photos and travel tales, not to mention food porn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a great time, Steve!


----------



## Just Cooking

A wonderful trip.. Have great fun and be safe...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Lucky you!  Know you will have a great time.  careful your app says 'you want a washroom' and not - 'you dirtied your pants' in the local dialect! LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm getting excited! In exactly a week I am off to Spain for vacation (with a 24-hour layover in Paris). I used to travel out of the country often, but not as much in recent years. This is the first time I've been back to Europe since 2010, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> From Paris, I'll be flying into Barcelona and renting a car to drive up to the Rioja wine region, with stops along the way in Zaragoza and Logroño. 10 years ago, my ex and I put up an exchange student who lives close to that area. So I'll be catching up with her. The best part is that this girl's dad is an accountant who works for one of the wine Bodegas in Rioja, and he is setting up a private tour. From there I'm heading up to San Sebastian for some beach time, and then driving down through Pamplona and through the Pyrenees, and finally back to Barcelona to spend a couple of days there sightseeing.
> 
> I'll have my laptop along, so I probably won't be completely MIA. I have several interesting food outings planned, so I'll post culinary updates when I can.



That sounds fabulous. DH and I drove around Ireland for a week in 2003; it's a fun way to travel. Have a great time.


----------



## Kayelle

Sounds like a wonderful trip Steve. Will you be traveling alone? We'd all love to join you for nightly reports on your own thread...hint hint.  Have a fabulous time, and be safe.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip Steve. Will you be traveling alone? We'd all love to join you for nightly reports on your own thread...hint hint.  Have a fabulous time, and be safe.


^^+1 Have a great trip.


----------



## blissful

Steve have a GREAT TRIP! If you get a few minutes, check out the Camino De Santiago, (the Way of St. James) a pilgrimage between a place in france, (St. Jean Pied de Port?) all the way to Santiago De Compostella, and 
Pampalona and other cities are part of that trip. If you look at a map of the camino, you are crossing it pretty much. 

People from all walks of life, all religions, all ages, walk the pilgrimage for spiritual, health, religious reasons, seeking many very personal truths and miracles. You will see the pilgrims with their backpacks, and they are called perigrinos, you can tell by the sea shell they have on their backpacks, a symbol of the pilgrim on the pilgrimage. The proper salutation to a pilgrim is Buen Camino. 

If you noodle around on the internet you can find forums about it, and articles like this one: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...ago-de-compostela_us_596c8dffe4b09e26b6d76953 and there is a movie about it called 'The Way', one of my favorites. Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> Good Luck, Lyd. I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 more for missing Pacnar.
> 
> And you are quite right, K-L, about it being part of the deal. I guess I am guilty of becoming thin skinned as well. My father's death has changed me (and I'm sure continues to do so ). I don't have the fight in me any longer, or rather in a less dramatic sense, I prefer to avoid situations and people that are continuously irritating and there appears no end in sight; no one to reign that in.
> 
> There will always be greener pastures out there on the internet, but I haven't forgotten my DC roots, and all the things that I've learned here, and all of the folks with whom we've shared our lives. I can only return once in a while hoping for good old times, but hope even more that great members like Pac come to feel the same way and give DC another shot.



BT, I always know that you are here to help steady the boat.  I too don't frequent DC as much as I once did, but it's because I'm a very busy guy, taking care of my wife, work, and home.  In the last year, I've completely swapped out our voicemail system, having to set up litterally hundreds, if not a thousand voicemail boxes, assisted in replacing our legacy phone PBX system with Voip, accross the Eastern half of the U.P., Stayed with DW as she went through major, risky surgery, and have been taking care of her, the house, and all that goes with that (had to pull the well pump 90 feet up and out to replace it, had to find and remove blockage to the septic tank, then the kitchen sing drain, again snaking 30 feet of plumbing to get rid of that clog) and the list goes on.  I don't get lunch hours anymore as I have to drive home in that hour period to make lunch for DW, and sometimes, I even get to eat a bite for myself.  The paycheck barely stretches from payday to payday, are having to purchase that new well pump for 560 bucks sure put a dent in that last paycheck.  A couple of bills will be paid late.  But that's just life.  It's not supposed to be easy.  It's supposed to teach us, to help us grow spiritually, and mentally.  

So you see, all of my DC friends, I haven't abandoned DC.  There are just too many things to do to spend much time at the computer.  Well, gotta go.  Making cream cheese/cherry puff pastries right now, at 4:20 in the morning.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

> *But that's just life.  It's not supposed to be easy.  It's supposed to teach us, to help us grow spiritually, and mentally.*



There you are *Chief!!*

Thanks for checking in because we worry about you and how you're holding up. You're a shining star here and very loved by many of us. Your faith by example always inspires me and I keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...   

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

+2. Glad to hear you're chugging along, Chief. I hope your DW is doing well, considering her health challenges. Take care


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...I too don't frequent DC as much as I once did, but it's because I'm a very busy guy...So you see, all of my DC friends, I haven't abandoned DC.  There are just too many things to do...


Good to see you, *Chief*. It's not the quantity of your posts that count, it's the quality. You always have much wisdom to share. Take care of yourself and your DH, and we'll keep thinking fondly of you (and sending up a prayer here and there for you, too.  )


----------



## taxlady

Has Addie been around at all? I saw that she last posted 15 Feb. I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Has Addie been around at all? I saw that she last posted 15 Feb. I'm a bit concerned.



The other day I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Just Cooking

Me also... I thought, yesterday, that its been a while since I've seen her post.. 

Ross


----------



## buckytom

I hope Addie is well, and is just taking a break. 

And CHIEF! Great to see you, my brother. There are very few people that I know who command the respect you do from the obvious helpful, humble, and friendly way about you. 

Btw, I never bought your cookbooks on CD. Would that still be a possibility? I think I still have your old phone # (got it off a bathroom wall...)
If a few of us bought it, it might help offset the cost of your well pump.
PM me if it's do-able. 

Hmm, what do you call a well pump of it isn't well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wondered about *Addie* a week ago, back in the weather thread. Her last post had been the one about her leg issue, and that that Thursday's visit with the doctor wasn't a good one. Since she hasn't been on since then, I've wondered if she ended up in the hospital. She does all of her computer work from a tower-and-keyboard set-up in her apartment, so she wouldn't have a device with her to give us an update if she was in the hospital.



Note to self: make sure Himself knows how to get onto DC just in case...


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been wondering about Addie as well.  It's not like her to be MIA for this long.


----------



## taxlady

Does anyone know how to get in touch with one of her sons?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with one of her sons?



I thought I had Spike's phone number, but I guess not.  Will see what I can do.


----------



## dragnlaw

I've left instructions with my sons to close all my accounts and in particular to let my internet friends with whom I interact. (as in DC)
I find it very sad when one just seems to "disappear" - you are left just wondering and yes, worried!

I have several personal friends from our now defunct chicken forum with whom I email/skype/facebook. California, Georgia, Tenn. and Penn.  

My sons also know my personal friends from the horse world and only need to tell one...  LOL  - nothing like a barn for gossip! flies faster than the flies.


----------



## blissful

It's a good idea to have little 3x5 inch notebooks, for each computer user, with locations, login names, passwords, for bank accts, utilities, forums, email addys, gov't log ins, online store accounts, credit cards. We just put one entry on each page. One for him and one for me. Just in case. They can be a pain, each time you change your password, you must remember to write it down.


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> It's a good idea to have little 3x5 inch notebooks, for each computer user, with locations, login names, passwords, for bank accts, utilities, forums, email addys, gov't log ins, online store accounts, credit cards. We just put one entry on each page. One for him and one for me. Just in case. They can be a pain, each time you change your password, you must remember to write it down.


Or you could use a password manager for all the passwords and make sure that the password for that is available to your partner. Then you just have to keep the password manager up to date. I use Password Safe


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Or you could use a password manager for all the passwords and make sure that the password for that is available to your partner. Then you just have to keep the password manager up to date. I use Password Safe



Same here, but I use RoboForm. RoboForm also allows you to create encrypted notes, so you could add bank accounts, etc., there. I have it on all my devices, it syncs automatically and prompts me to save when I create or change a password. I have never heard of a breach into this or similar software in the 15+ years I've been using it. 

I'd hate to lose a paper notebook in a disaster or theft.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Same here, but I use RoboForm. RoboForm also allows you to create encrypted notes, so you could add bank accounts, etc., there. I have it on all my devices, it syncs automatically and prompts me to save when I create or change a password. *I have never heard of a breach into this or similar software* in the 15+ years I've been using it. *
> 
> I'd hate to lose a paper notebook in a disaster or theft.*


Same here.

Password Safe doesn't have encrypted notes as such, but it does have an area for taking notes with each entry.


----------



## Kayelle

We won't be gone long enough to be missed, only overnight, but I wanted to share our little trip up the coast to beautiful Santa Barbara tomorrow. It's been a long time since a getaway so I'm excited.
 For one thing, it's one of the most beautiful drives in California from Ventura to Santa Barbara. We have a room reserved by the SB harbor, and also reservations for dinner near the Arlington Theater on State St.  There, we'll be seeing Dancing With the Stars on tour..check out the video..
Dancing With The Stars – Light Up The Night, Live!
We've both enjoyed so many seasons of the show on TV so it should be fun fun fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a wonderful time, you two!  Hoping to see pics.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like fun, Kay and SC!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

That sounds like a great weekend KL & SC !!
We haven't been to SB in years... there's this café/bakery
we went to, oh what was the name ...
FOUND IT!!
Andersen's Danish Bakery 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...s_Danish_Bakery-Santa_Barbara_California.html
Then we had dinner at a seafood place... um ... SB FisHouse, that's right, very ONO!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the tip and the link Kgirl. We'll check it out for Sunday brunch. Ohhh those pastry photo's!! I want some to take home with us, if they make it home.

We've eaten at SB Fishhouse several times, and you're right...it's ONO!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Enjoy and we all want t a full report back WITH photos!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a great get-way, *Kayelle*. I hope you and *SC* have a fun time.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle said:


> We won't be gone long enough to be missed, only overnight, but I wanted to share our little trip up the coast to beautiful Santa Barbara tomorrow. It's been a long time since a getaway so I'm excited.
> For one thing, it's one of the most beautiful drives in California from Ventura to Santa Barbara. We have a room reserved by the SB harbor, and also reservations for dinner near the Arlington Theater on State St.  There, we'll be seeing Dancing With the Stars on tour..check out the video..
> Dancing With The Stars – Light Up The Night, Live!
> We've both enjoyed so many seasons of the show on TV so it should be fun fun fun.



Have a great time KL and SC!!


----------



## Mad Cook

I was wondering too. I posted a "where is she" note before I saw this thread


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought I had Spike's phone number, but I guess not.  Will see what I can do.



Madcook, I was just thinking the same thing...

PF, did you have any luck?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was given the phone # for Poo, I have not had the time to call, my life has gotten too busy at work, by the time I make it home, I am exhausted and he is probably working.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I too hope Addie is well.  And BT, that little riddle you posed, I don't know the answer to that one.  But the question was brilliant.  But wait, if a well pump isn't a _well_ pump, then it must be a swamped pump (look up synonym for sump).

Latest news, DW isn't very mobile but is getting along.  I did a beatiful back fall last Saturday after slipping on wet ice, and still cracked two of the floating ribs on my left side (yeh, it hurt, a lot).  It'll hurt for a while, but not extreme pain or anything.  I can still do what I need to.  Life just keeps moving on and throwing challenges at us.  I'm not one to fold under challenges.  I'll keep plugging along like the little train  that could.

Thank all of you for the kind words from the last time I posted.  This is such a great community.  Oh, and Bt, my phone number has changed.  I'll PM it to you, brother.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I hope Addie is fine. PF, if you want to email me Poo's number I can always call him for you. 

I have been not doing great lately which is why I haven't checked in for awhile. My thyroid levels have been all over the place, I have been catching bug after bug and battling depression as well. My pain levels thanks to coughing and not getting enough exercise are through the roof. On top of all that I lost a lady who was like a mother to me. She died of COPD just like my Dad and her last days were rough just like his. 

But despite all of this I have been trying to keep busy and look on the bright side of things. My herbs are starting to grow again, Miley and Monkey are keeping me well entertained and my dear sweet TB is always there when I need him!

Oh, and I have my friends here at DC!

Lydia!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, another case of me not looking at dates. I see that the stuff on Addie was a few days ago and then saw her thread. So glad she is okay.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Okay, another case of me not looking at dates. I see that the stuff on Addie was a few days ago and then saw her thread. So glad she is okay.



Yeah, I am back. I simply didn't have a chance to notify anyone about the hospital. I went in town to see a doctor (specialist) and before I knew it I was in the OR. I ended up having three surgeries in less than a week. But I am on the road back, and that is what counts most.


----------



## LPBeier

Not sure if anyone realized I have been gone for awhile as I am in and out depending on my health. But this time wasn't MY health, it was my computer's...the power supply shorted out and the motherboard was damaged, as was my hard drive. I am just now getting things back on it after being without it for about 10 days (horrible withdrawal symptoms LOL). I lost all my data from the last 2 months (we didn't realize that the backup crashed when I had the virus back then).

I have the phone app for DC but always have problems with it so I didn't use it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Missed you, LP! Sorry about those computer issues. A hard drive crash always sucks.


----------



## dragnlaw

LPBeier said:


> Not sure if anyone realized I have been gone for awhile as I am in and out depending on my health.



I noticed LP but thought it might be health reasons and didn't want to disturb/ask.  As bad as a computer crash is (and believe me - I KNOW!) - I'm glad it wasn't health issues!  Welcome home!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Not sure if anyone realized I have been gone for awhile...


Of course we notice. But we also know you'll be back when you can - and we were right.  I hope you and your 'puter stay healthy for a long while.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1.  Been wondering about you and so glad you're back, LP!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. No, I was just kidding as I know you all realize my health takes me away but I always come back. Yes, it is good that it was only my hard drive and not me, though I am getting sick and tired of trying to recover what I can.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I read your blog Lydia, so I kinda figured ... so glad to see ya here!!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone. No, I was just kidding as I know you all realize my health takes me away but I always come back. Yes, it is good that it was only my hard drive and not me, though I am getting sick and tired of trying to recover what I can.


Just a thought - I started using an online backup service a few years ago so I wouldn't have to worry about this problem anymore. It automatically backs up every file on my computer and designated attached devices every time they change. It's really nice not having to even think about the possibility of losing anything ever again. It's called Carbonite and I pay $50 a year. Cheap price for the peace of mind.


----------



## Andy M.

Cloud back ups are a great idea.  I have a Mac and do automatic backups to my iCloud account. I pay $0.99/mo. and that meets my needs. I also back up to an external hard drive once a week.  I've lost two hard drives over the years and don't want to deal with the loss of files again.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Just a thought - I started using an online backup service a few years ago so I wouldn't have to worry about this problem anymore. It automatically backs up every file on my computer and designated attached devices every time they change. It's really nice not having to even think about the possibility of losing anything ever again. It's called Carbonite and I pay $50 a year. Cheap price for the peace of mind.



Thanks, GG, I really appreciate that. TB set up a backup system years ago for us and it was working really well. Our C drives would back up every night to our D drives and once a week to an external drive (it is actually called a purple drive which was okay by me!). Anyway, when I had my virus awhile back he reinstalled everything but forgot one minor detail - the script that ran the nightly backup! Now everything is back on track and we have been monitoring things to make sure nothing goes wrong. If it does, I am definitely going to look into this. Cheap and less chance for divorce! (just kidding, that would only happen if he lost 2 months worth of data )


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, GG, I really appreciate that. TB set up a backup system years ago for us and it was working really well. Our C drives would back up every night to our D drives and once a week to an external drive (it is actually called a purple drive which was okay by me!). Anyway, when I had my virus awhile back he reinstalled everything but forgot one minor detail - the script that ran the nightly backup! Now everything is back on track and we have been monitoring things to make sure nothing goes wrong. If it does, I am definitely going to look into this. Cheap and less chance for divorce! (just kidding, that would only happen if he lost 2 months worth of data )



It's always the one little detail that causes all the problems grrrr  Glad you're back on track. Hope your data loss was minimal.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, it's official. I'm a property owner. Closing is on the 19th of June and I will be moving from where I'm currently at on July 31. 

With luck, I'll have enough money to get the property recleared and get an outside water faucet put up. Having water means I can probably live out of my car on the property sort of under the radar. I'm doing that because I can save more money faster than if I stay here and pay rent. Next year I should be able to get the electric onto the lot and maybe buy a small trailer. The year after that I should be able to get a septic system put in.

So I'll be living in my car for at least the first year and possibly the second year (although I hope not that long). I won't have electricity or a computer, so it'll be a while till I can get back here. I do plan to get into the library occasionally, so I can get on the computers there. 

So if I don't get back here again before I leave, you guys stay cool and keep cookin'. See ya!


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice to see you back, RR, and thank you for the update! I was a little worried about you. Check back when you can, and enjoy your new status as a property owner with little to go on for now...you sound like a tough cookie with the determination to make it work.


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats! *RodentR*! Hang in there - you got it! 

*GG* - Thank you for the link to Carbonite.  Got it!  I don't worry about my recipes nor photos anymore!  

I have had so many backup systems - and just never seemed to use them on a consistent basis...  so just plain not worth it eh?   Now - I don't worry - at least til my first new crash...  LOL  and then... check your door before you answer! LOL 

Thanks again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Congrats! *RodentR*! Hang in there - you got it!
> 
> *GG* - Thank you for the link to Carbonite.  Got it!  I don't worry about my recipes nor photos anymore!
> 
> I have had so many backup systems - and just never seemed to use them on a consistent basis...  so just plain not worth it eh?   Now - I don't worry - at least til my first new crash...  LOL  and then... check your door before you answer! LOL
> 
> Thanks again!




But, I even have a sign that says, "Here there be Dragons", I think you are Welcome here...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> Well, it's official. I'm a property owner. Closing is on the 19th of June and I will be moving from where I'm currently at on July 31...So if I don't get back here again before I leave, you guys stay cool and keep cookin'. See ya!


Hey, *rr*, I've been thinking about you, too. Almost sent a PM within the last couple of weeks, but then I'd forget and log off. Senior Moments! Good luck to you, stop by when you can, and remember: you can always cook dinner on the engine of your car.


----------



## LPBeier

Just popping in to say Hi. It has been a very eventful time to say the least. I am just waiting for the official word from the doctor (I see her in the morning) but I am now a diabetic (type 2). I am taking it well because I was always pretty sure it would happen. It is on both sides of my family and with my affinity for sugar (looks like I will be staying away from cake making at least for awhile), it was expected. Thankfully I am already eating healthy and exercising so that stands me in good stead. The doctor will decide tomorrow whether I have to go on medication or do it with diet for now.

I also have more liver damage no thanks to the butcher who took out my gallbladder. He did a lot of internal damage and I have had 3 surgeries since trying to fix it all. Again, my doctor and I will talk about it tomorrow.

My work as an advocate for chronic illness is moving ahead slowly but I think that is a good thing. On the 14th I start classes to become a group leader for people who are coming to terms with their chronic condition(s). It is a volunteer position but it helps with the group that is hiring me as it shows that I motivated to help others. I have 2 product reviews and 3 book reviews on the go right now and several people wanting to do interviews for their blogs or have me write a guest post.

I am not trying to toot my own horn here. I am actually very humbled by all the attention I am getting. 

Maybe I have to give up cake (not baking in general, that will never happen), but I have a new and exciting direction!

I miss you all so much and really miss the dinner threads.  Oh yeah, that reminds me - has anyone heard of Thermo Mix? I got one last weekend and love it. If you haven't heard of it Google it. It is really expensive but does most of the work for you and I have made some amazing meals. I don't always have the energy to cook these days but with this I am making full meals again!

Lydia!


----------



## Mad Cook

*Hi, Chaps (including Chapesses, of course)*

I am finally back in the land of the living (ie I've got home on-line again at last). No more traipsing to the public library to use their terminals.  The downside is that I have to sit on a hard chair in the front hall as it's the only place I can plug everything in at the moment and I haven't got Broadband sorted yet. Different provider and I discovered too late that they are useless. (Note to self: ask friends' advice before choosing the cheapest deal!!!). 

Hope everyone is fit and healthy and enjoying cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

THERE you are, *MC*! Good to hear from you. I wanted to send you a quick note, but it seems you don't have PMs enabled. Oh well, glad to hear you're fine. Good luck setting yourself up for full speed ahead on the internet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I am finally back in the land of the living (ie I've got home on-line again at last). No more traipsing to the public library to use their terminals.  The downside is that I have to sit on a hard chair in the front hall as it's the only place I can plug everything in at the moment and I haven't got Broadband sorted yet. Different provider and I discovered too late that they are useless. (Note to self: ask friends' advice before choosing the cheapest deal!!!).
> 
> Hope everyone is fit and healthy and enjoying cooking.




There you are, so good to see you again.


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, MadCook...good to see you again.


----------



## taxlady

Nice to see you back Mad Cook.


----------



## Mad Cook

Can anyone tell me about Addie? I've hunted around a bit and can't find any comments from her for a long time.


----------



## Andy M.

Click here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=6283592


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Can anyone tell me about Addie? I've hunted around a bit and can't find any comments from her for a long time.


She posted a bunch a week ago. I would share a search, but it just says "no matches" when it's not me looking at the results. Go to her profile and look at her "statistics" tab. There will be a link for all of her posts. Here's a link to her profile: Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Addie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie mentioned she was in for another surgery on Friday.


----------



## Addie

Well, I had the surgery and was so surprise to find that my doctor didn't just clean out all the slough, but put a graft of skin on the open wound also. That means I will heal a lot faster than expected. A whole lot more than I was expected. Will I be able to get out of this wheelchair? That remains to be seen. If so I will require a lot of rehab work. That is the left leg.

The right leg should be completely healed with all new skin my own  body made in about two/three weeks. 

Thanks for asking about me Mad Cow. I am on so many strong meds for the pain, that I spend most of my time sleeping. Sometimes days go by and except for taking care of body needs, I seem to be rooted to the bed. Right now I am going to an appointment every day. And it tires me out. Get loaded into the van, belted in, drive into the city, unload me from the van, push myself into the building, take the elevator to the floor, check in, wait to be called. and then transfer from my wheelchair to their examining equipment. And it takes all my energy to do the transfer. Why can't they just bend down and look at my leg while I am in the chair? Then its time to reverse the whole procedure. I have been doing this way too long.  At least I am no longer under the care of my PCP. He had no idea of how to treat my legs and had to admit it.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well, I had the surgery and was so surprise to find that my doctor didn't just clean out all the slough, but put a graft of skin on the open wound also. That means I will heal a lot faster than expected. A whole lot more than I was expected. Will I be able to get out of this wheelchair? That remains to be seen. If so I will require a lot of rehab work. That is the left leg.
> 
> The right leg should be completely healed with all new skin my own body made in about two/three weeks.
> 
> Thanks for asking about me Mad Cow. I am on so many strong meds for the pain, that I spend most of my time sleeping. Sometimes days go by and except for taking care of body needs, I seem to be rooted to the bed. Right now I am going to an appointment every day. And it tires me out. Get loaded into the van, belted in, drive into the city, unload me from the van, push myself into the building, take the elevator to the floor, check in, wait to be called. and then transfer from my wheelchair to their examining equipment. And it takes all my energy to do the transfer. Why can't they just bend down and look at my leg while I am in the chair? Then its time to reverse the whole procedure. I have been doing this way too long. At least I am no longer under the care of my PCP. He had no idea of how to treat my legs and had to admit it.


Great to hear from you, Addie. What a performance getting to the department you need. In British hospitals the much maligned "Health and Safety" laws now mean that you have to have a member of staff to wheel you and your chair round the hospital if you are not "walking wounded". I'm surprised they don't have the same rules in US hospitals.

I hope the legs continue to improve and that you are hopping around on both in a few weeks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I think resting a lot is good for you Addie.  It means your body is doing its job to help you heal  and feel better sooner.  Hugs.


----------



## Just Cooking

Has anyone heard from Kaneohegirlinaz (K-girl) lately?


Haven't seen her posting since shortly after she returned from Hawaii and her website has not been updated since late May..


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was just thinking of K-Girl last night too, Ross! She did say that the family reunion in VA was during June and July, so maybe we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## Kayelle

I've been missing her too. According to her profile, she was last here on July 1st. Sent her a PM just now.


CG, bet you're right about them traveling a very long distance from Arizona to Va. I think.


----------



## Just Cooking

I sent her a PM last week but, she has not responded..


Hopefully she is just too busy with that family reunion..




Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been thinking of her as well, and will go ahead and add to the PM's.  

Hoping all is well with you, kgirl!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm thinking round trip in a car through the the steaming hot southern states is not my idea of fun, family or no family. Phewwww!! I hope all is well with them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I'm thinking round trip in a car through the the steaming hot southern states is not my idea of fun, family or no family. Phewwww!! I hope all is well with them.


What makes you think they're taking the southern route?


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> What makes you think they're taking the southern route?




Just a logical guess they'd take the shortest I-40 route from Arizona to Virginia GG.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I remember K-Girl mentioning what states they planned on driving through. This route sounds pretty south to me:

*ISO Restaurant & Sightseeing Recommendations*


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Just a logical guess they'd take the shortest I-40 route from Arizona to Virginia GG.


If I was driving across the country, I'd want to check out a few interesting places along the way. And I have an aversion to West Texas due to a traumatic trip when I was a teenager [emoji38]





Cooking Goddess said:


> I remember K-Girl mentioning what states they planned on driving through. This route sounds pretty south to me:
> 
> *ISO Restaurant & Sightseeing Recommendations*


You have an uncanny memory  I remembered her asking about western Virginia, but not these other places.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...You have an uncanny memory for things that do not matter...


There, *GG*, fixed it for you.  _Now where did I set my glasses down..._


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> There, *GG*, fixed it for you.  _Now where did I set my glasses down..._


[emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...You have an uncanny memory for things that do not matter...  There, *GG*, fixed it for you.  _Now where did I set my glasses down..._



 That's just too funny CG - My ex just said that to me the other day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Has anyone heard from Kaneohegirlinaz (K-girl) lately?
> 
> 
> Haven't seen her posting since shortly after she returned from Hawaii and her website has not been updated since late May..
> 
> 
> Ross





Cooking Goddess said:


> I was just thinking of K-Girl last night too, Ross! She did say that the family reunion in VA was during June and July, so maybe we'll hear from her soon.





Kayelle said:


> I've been missing her too. According to her profile, she was last here on July 1st. Sent her a PM just now.
> 
> 
> CG, bet you're right about them traveling a very long distance from Arizona to Va. I think.





Just Cooking said:


> I sent her a PM last week but, she has not responded..
> 
> 
> Hopefully she is just too busy with that family reunion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





Cheryl J said:


> I've been thinking of her as well, and will go ahead and add to the PM's.
> 
> Hoping all is well with you, kgirl!





Kayelle said:


> I'm thinking round trip in a car through the the steaming hot southern states is not my idea of fun, family or no family. Phewwww!! I hope all is well with them.





GotGarlic said:


> What makes you think they're taking the southern route?





Kayelle said:


> Just a logical guess they'd take the shortest I-40 route from Arizona to Virginia GG.





Cooking Goddess said:


> I remember K-Girl mentioning what states they planned on driving through. This route sounds pretty south to me:
> 
> *ISO Restaurant & Sightseeing Recommendations*





GotGarlic said:


> If I was driving across the country, I'd want to check out a few interesting places along the way. And I have an aversion to West Texas due to a traumatic trip when I was a teenager [emoji38]You have an uncanny memory  I remembered her asking about western Virginia, but not these other places.





Cooking Goddess said:


> There, *GG*, fixed it for you.  _Now where did I set my glasses down..._





GotGarlic said:


> [emoji38]





ALOHA Y'ALL!!!

All is just fine here in Paradise.

I SOOOOO appreciate all of the concern and so many of you taking notice that I have been absent from DC. 

Yes, DH and I have been doing A LOT of traveling the past few months (with more to come btw).

As you all may remember, we spent the month of May in Honolulu Hawaii.

A good portion of June and July was spent on a cross country road trip back East to visit with my husband's family and long time friends.
We had an absolute BLAST!!  And as Mrs. Dear Friend said, "... and you guys didn't kill each other."

We love car trips and this was no exception.

I'll fill everyone in on separate posts in the appropriate categories, so stayed tuned.


----------



## Kayelle

* There you are!!*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ALOHA Y'ALL!!!
> 
> All is just fine here in Paradise.
> 
> I SOOOOO appreciate all of the concern and so many of you taking notice that I have been absent from DC.
> 
> Yes, DH and I have been doing A LOT of traveling the past few months (with more to come btw).
> 
> As you all may remember, we spent the month of May in Honolulu Hawaii.
> 
> A good portion of June and July was spent on a cross country road trip back East to visit with my husband's family and long time friends.
> We had an absolute BLAST!!  And as Mrs. Dear Friend said, "... and you guys didn't kill each other."
> 
> We love car trips and this was no exception.
> 
> I'll fill everyone in on separate posts in the appropriate categories, so stayed tuned.




'Bout time, was getting worried.  I think you were missed by several folks.


Welcome Home!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ah shucks, thanks guys!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF* took the "'bout time" right out of my...fingers. Nice to have you back, *K-Girl*. Now WHERE are you off to next, young lady? *tapping foot*

And WHAT is this about a "birthday"? Why did we not know about it beforehand? Happy Birthday to you, *K-Girl*, and many more.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF* took the "'bout time" right out of my...fingers. Nice to have you back, *K-Girl*. Now WHERE are you off to next, young lady? *tapping foot*
> 
> And WHAT is this about a "birthday"? Why did we not know about it beforehand? *Happy Birthday to you, K-Girl, and many more.*


 Yes indeed...   
Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF* took the "'bout time" right out of my...fingers. Nice to have you back, *K-Girl*. _*Now WHERE are you off to next, young lady?*_ *tapping foot*
> 
> And WHAT is this about a "birthday"? Why did we not know about it beforehand? Happy Birthday to you, *K-Girl*, and many more.



 We have another Road Trip planned - Carson City and some other stops of interest along the way and back again, but that's later, we just want to sit and rest right now  it's tough getting old ...

As to correcting my profile,   I tried that, but I couldn't get it!!! oh well ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...As to correcting my profile,   I tried that, but I couldn't get it!!! oh well ...


Once logged in, click on "User CP" in the upper-left section of a page. That will take you to the "User Control Panel". The first section on the left is "*Your Profile*" with "Edit Your Details" the first option. Click on "Edit Your Options". The second section of that page will give you options as to how much or little birthday information you want displayed. For me, I have "Display only Day and Month of Birth". Once you select what you want to share, scroll to the bottom of the long page and click the "Save Changes" box. You should be good to go.


----------



## Rocklobster

Is buckytom ok? haven't seen him on as much lately..just taking a break from things? I'l learn some new jokes. honestly


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was just thinking the same thing last night, Rock.
I saw him on that other food forum, so ...


----------



## Kayelle

Buky's last post was just a few days ago on the 23rd.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...I saw him on that other food forum, so ...


I guess he doesn't love us anymore.  Musta picked up his toys and went to play in someone else's sandbox...


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was just thinking the same thing last night, Rock.
> I saw him on that other food forum, so ...


 Wait!!!  What!!!  You mean there is another food forum???  
Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Just thought I would let you all know I am alive and kicking - though I don't do too much kicking as it hurts!

The diabetes diagnosis turned out to be a false alarm though I am borderline so must stick to the diet but don't need to go on medication at this time.

I was sick with pneumonia for over a month but was too stubborn to go see a doctor. Once I did I had to go to the ER and they almost gave me an antibiotic in the tetracycline family. Last time I had that I was 12 and down with bronchitis. I ended up in anaphylactic shock and rushed to the hospital. My chart states it as a severe allergy but I don't think he even looked at my chart. It and the bronchitis and kidney infection that followed are all good now.

I made a simple "J" birthday cake last week for a young woman in the dog park and she was very pleased. I am waiting for pictures as I forgot to take them but will put on in the cake album on my profile

Writing jobs are still keeping me busy and out of trouble.

I miss you all and hope I will be able to get here more often soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks for the update *LP. * Glad to hear all is (sort of) well!  Yes, anxious to see your cake!


----------



## buckytom

Hi guys, I'm still here.

Lyd, glad to hear you're still baking, and I hope things are looking up.

I've been on vacation 4 of the last 7 weeks, so I do my best to unplug and spend more time getting stuff done, spending time with my family, and travelling. We've been to Sanibel Island, Rehoboth beach, and Lancaster, Pa. this summer; all great trips. I'll post pics soon.

Rock, I'm still waiting for you to visit us. If you get here before October, my boat will still be on the lake and we have planty of room for you and yours.

Actually, I'm hoping to hook up with Tattrat in October.

And I just missed meeting Casey twice this summer. Hopefully, next time the tumbleweed he is blows through.

And you need to make a road trip to Joisey, K-girl. We have lots of roads, but very few Hawaiians.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay, *BuckyT*, you are still alive and kickin'! Glad you are getting quality time with the family.


----------



## Kayelle

Great to see you and glad you had a good excuse for being MIA Bucky!!


----------



## buckytom

Thank you, Lyd and K-L.



Rocklobster said:


> I'l learn some new jokes. honestly



So, you know you can't run through a campground. 
You can only "ran" through a campground because it's always past tents.

Speaking of tents/tense, I went to my doctor and said I keep having nightmares about wigwams and teepees: wigwams and teepees.

He said it's obvious, "You're two tents."



When I was a kid in Catholic school, I once told our priest that I knew the secret to making Holy Water. 
You just boil the hell out of it.


They asked me t become a priest.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Heh BuckyTom, great to hear you're having a great Summer!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...I've been on vacation 4 of the last 7 weeks, so I do my best to unplug and spend more time getting stuff done, spending time with my family, and travelling. We've been to Sanibel Island, Rehoboth beach, and Lancaster, Pa. this summer; all great trips. I'll post pics soon...


Glad to hear you finally got to take a break before you dropped from your crazy work schedule! Gotta grab every precious family moment you can. I hope you avoided the no-see-ums at Sanibel, and stopped at an Amish bulk food store for goodies in Lancaster


----------



## cjmmytunes

I know Addie's been unwell, but has anyone heard from her lately?  I was just wondering.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> I know Addie's been unwell, but has anyone heard from her lately?  I was just wondering.



Yeah. I am back. I posted in the wrong place last night. But then I had a heck of a time trying to post even my name. If one of the Admins can find my post, please send it to the Sick Room where it belongs. 

I came home late yesterday afternoon. Today I am spending the whole day dealing with the loss of my leg. My social worker told me to take time and mourn the loss of my leg. Excellent advice. I just wish I could stop crying. This is one time in my life I do not want to be that strong person that anyone and everyone can turn to. It is my turn to have someone care about me. 

Thanks for asking for me cj.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> Yeah. I am back. I posted in the wrong place last night. But then I had a heck of a time trying to post even my name. If one of the Admins can find my post, please send it to the Sick Room where it belongs.
> 
> I came home late yesterday afternoon. Today I am spending the whole day dealing with the loss of my leg. My social worker told me to take time and mourn the loss of my leg. Excellent advice. I just wish I could stop crying. *This is one time in my life I do not want to be that strong person that anyone and everyone can turn to. It is my turn to have someone care about me. *
> 
> Thanks for asking for me cj.



Addie, I think that sounds extremely reasonable to me.
I also hope that you have a professional to help you through to the other side.  I'm certain that there is a pot of gold


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, I think that sounds extremely reasonable to me.
> I also hope that *you have a professional to help you * through to the other side.  I'm certain that there is a pot of gold



Yeah. My social worker and doctor have been a tremendous help in getting me to the other side of this mental blockage I have given myself.  

Pirate suggested I name the stump. I did. Remember on "_Leave It To Beaver"_ the oldest son had two friends. Eddie Haskell and do you remember his other friend? He was overweight and his real name was Clarence. But that is not what his friends called him. So I have named my stump after "Lumpy." And when I find the going too rough, I yell at Lumpy to stop playing around with the ghost pain.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I came home late yesterday afternoon. Today I am spending the whole day dealing with the loss of my leg. My social worker told me to take time and mourn the loss of my leg. Excellent advice. I just wish I could stop crying. This is one time in my life I do not want to be that strong person that anyone and everyone can turn to. It is my turn to have someone care about me.
> 
> Thanks for asking for me cj.




Addie, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You're in my thoughts and prayers for the foreseeable future.  You're absolutely right, it is your turn to have someone to worry about you and care for you.  If there's anything I can do, or if you just need to vent, send me a PM.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Addie, I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your leg (((great big hugs))).


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You're in my thoughts and prayers for the foreseeable future.  You're absolutely right, it is your turn to have someone to worry about you and care for you.  If there's anything I can do, or* if you just need to vent, send me a PM.*



Oh definitely! Last Sunday when I came home poor Pirate caught it all and he didn't deserve it. My little temper tantrum fell completely on him. He just stood there and absorbed it all. An hour later I just couldn't apologize enough. He finally told me to shut up and go take a much needed nap. Great advice and I followed it. Four hour nap does wonders. But I am still filled with confusion and emotional pain. I have set up a program with my social worker to see her two times a week. She even put an unopened box of tissues for this coming Thursday on her desk. 

So more than likely, you just may become my next victim. I will be *taking you up on your offer for venting.*  As great as Pirate has been through all of this, he needs a rest from my venting. He is not the person who took my leg and used it after I was all sewn up to teach brand spanking new med students. They have been out of school for less than a month. A few had to leave the scene. All that blood and gore was not what they signed up for. And there were other students who really participated with questions galore. And a couple of them even got to hand instruments to the surgeon. I have stopped asking the surgeon questions. The more I heard about it all, I would get angry all over again. 

Thanks for the offer. You will definitely be hearing from me.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> So more than likely, you just may become my next victim. I will be *taking you up on your offer for venting.*  As great as Pirate has been through all of this, he needs a rest from my venting. He is not the person who took my leg and used it after I was all sewn up to teach brand spanking new med students. They have been out of school for less than a month. A few had to leave the scene. All that blood and gore was not what they signed up for. And there were other students who really participated with questions galore. And a couple of them even got to hand instruments to the surgeon. I have stopped asking the surgeon questions. The more I heard about it all, I would get angry all over again.
> 
> Thanks for the offer. You will definitely be hearing from me.




Oh my goodness, I had no idea Dr's did that. But, I guess it's to be expected from teaching hospitals.  I probably would have been one to leave the scene.


Let me go find my padded suit to put on and I'll be all ready for venting and anger.  Have stocked up on kleenex for you & me both


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Oh my goodness, I had no idea Dr's did that. But, I guess it's to be expected from teaching hospitals.  I probably would have been one to leave the scene.
> 
> 
> Let me go find my padded suit to put on and I'll be all ready for venting and anger.  Have stocked up on kleenex for you & me both


Addie didn't actually witness that. That's what they were doing during the surgery. 

If people want to be medical professionals, they need to learn to be be prepared for sights like that.


----------



## taxlady

I am not here as much as I would like. I tried again yesterday and still can't get to DC on my computer. I have to remember to pick up my phone or tablet, because I can use the app no problem. New habit to learn. [emoji19]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just so long as you keep showing up, *taxy*. It doesn't matter what mode of transportation you use, just so long as you get to pull into the DC station. 

My problem is that I've been trying to get signed in on a phone. Couldn't do it on the Samsung; now I can't get into my account on the Moto. I think I have the right password...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> *Addie didn't actually witness that*. That's what they were doing during the surgery.
> 
> If people want to be medical professionals, they need to learn to be be prepared for sights like that.




So true. About two days after I came out of the OR, I was talking with the surgeon and I asked him to fill me in on everything that happened in the OR. And he did. I just love that Doc. He was sitting on the bottom of my bed and left me laughing. He told me about the fainting future doctors. He did give me all the medical blood and gore. He knew I have a deep interest in anything medical. Those who fainted or had to leave the OR will become podiatrist. (FOOT DOCTORS). They will be cutting toe nails. He gave me laughter that  day along with other information that we both felt I needed to know. But the info was mostly for laughter. The following day, we discussed the surgery and why he felt I needed everything he performed. 

Just a note of laughter for you. I had a surgeon that is an identical twin. He was telling me stories of what twins are noted for. Confusing other folks. Even I couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just so long as you keep showing up, *taxy*. It doesn't matter what mode of transportation you use, just so long as you get to pull into the DC station.
> 
> My problem is that I've been trying to get signed in on a phone. Couldn't do it on the Samsung; now I can't get into my account on the Moto. I think I have the right password...


The "mode of transportation" means it's "out of sight, out of mind". It isn't just click a link in an email or open a new tab in my browser.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Greetings everyone. Happy Pumpkin Season. I'm not posting to forums much anymore, I'm on Instagram.
Just dropping in to find some old food photos of mine, I remember posting some gawd-awful pies to this site and I can't find them. Can anyone help me? 
I'm entering a pie contest in April (I've become much better at pie-making and have done a stint at a local bakery) and I want to show my fellow pie-making buddy some of my earlier pies. 

We all had to start somewhere!


----------



## Cheryl J

Smokeydoke said:


> Greetings everyone. Happy Pumpkin Season. I'm not posting to forums much anymore, I'm on Instagram.
> Just dropping in to find some old food photos of mine, I remember posting some gawd-awful pies to this site and I can't find them. Can anyone help me?
> I'm entering a pie contest in April (I've become much better at pie-making and have done a stint at a local bakery) and I want to show my fellow pie-making buddy some of my earlier pies.
> 
> We all had to start somewhere!


 
Hi, Smokeydoke!

To find your pics, click on "UserCP" - it's on the left side of the blue bar towards the top of the screen.

Your Control Panel will come up - scroll down through the categories until you see "Miscellaneous".  There will be a subcategory there that says "Attachments".  Click on that.  All the links to your pics should come up.  

Happy pie baking!  Stop in to say hi from time to time!


----------



## Kayelle

Hi *Smokeydoke!* You've been missed. Wish you'd hang around.


Wow *Cheryl.* I didn't know that. Now I know how to find my old pictures. *Thanks.*


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Hi *Smokeydoke!* You've been missed. Wish you'd hang around.
> 
> 
> Wow *Cheryl.* I didn't know that. Now I know how to find my old pictures. *Thanks.*


 
You're welcome, Kay. I stumbled across that quite by accident a couple of years ago when I was just looking around. It's handy to have all of our pics in one place here.


----------



## taxlady

Cool Cheryl. That's nice to know. I never noticed that and I've been here on DC for eight years.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl, I've been on DC for 14 years and didn't know that!


----------



## Smokeydoke

Hi Cheryl, Kayelle, everybody! I'm flattered you remember me. Good to see you too. 

And thanks for the post, Cheryl! Unfortunately I didn't find them, I must've linked them from a third party site, which I can't remember. I'll keep looking through the old threads.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Taxy and Andy.  When I clicked on that 'attachments' subcategory back when, I was pleasantly surprised to see that my pics were there.  24 pages of them...

Hmmm...Smokey, I'm sorry to hear you couldn't find your pics.  I thought I posted some pics from 3rd party Photobucket here back a few years ago (before they became crooks and held people's pics for ransom ) and thought they were still find-able here, but maybe not.   

 Anyway, good to see you back, and I hope you find them.  Your Instagram foodie pics are beautiful.


----------



## Kayelle

How could I forget you Smokydoke? We share the kinda unusual double first name.


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl J said:


> You're welcome, Kay. I stumbled across that quite by accident a couple of years ago when I was just looking around. It's handy to have all of our pics in one place here.




Umm, yeah.

I knew it, I KNEW IT!

Cheryl works for the CIA.

Oh, look at me, I'm so sweet and love everyone, (while I know exactly how to manipulate your files for easier use, not that we're doing that too...)

Just kidding.

Thanks for me too. I didn't know about that function, Cheryl.

sorry, Agent C.


----------



## LPBeier

Smokeydoke said:


> Hi Cheryl, Kayelle, everybody! I'm flattered you remember me. Good to see you too.
> 
> And thanks for the post, Cheryl! Unfortunately I didn't find them, I must've linked them from a third party site, which I can't remember. I'll keep looking through the old threads.



Smokeydoke, we had a thread called random photo thread that had to be deleted because of some "tampering". I am not sure if that meant the photos in it were gone completely. If you had posted them to that thread this could be the reason you can't find them. Since then we have a new thread, "Random Photos - The Sequel"!


----------



## LPBeier

Hi Everyone, I am popping in to say hi and to give you some great news (for me anyway, it will just probably keep me away even more). 

I took a course and am now a certified Health Coach for Chronic Health Self-Management. What it means is I assist people who have health challenges to meet their goals and solve problems by teaching them self-management techniques. We meet on the phone for 30 minutes per week for 3 to 6 months. It is a mostly volunteer position with an honorarium at the end. However, it is giving me confidence and experience in advocacy.

I am also going to be interviewed for a podcast tomorrow regarding my journey with chronic illnesses. I am very excited and nervous at the same time. 

My name is getting out there and I am feeling like I have a purpose for the first time in a long while.

Oh, I will be doing a cake for a baby shower for twins (a girl and a boy). It will be Noah's arc with two of each animal (boy and girl of course)! I will be sure to get pictures.


----------



## taxlady

That sounds great LB. Be sure to drop in regularly, even if it is less frequent.


----------



## Andy M.

Hi, LP. That's good news about your certification. I'm sure you'll be able to help a lot of people.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations, LP! Sounds like things are going very well for you. We miss you. Hope you can pop in now and then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

+1 to what ^ they said, Lydia! I hope all went well with the podcast.

About that cake: Have the kiddos been born yet? Goober and Loverly were supposed to be two boys. Just sayin'...   I hope you get the chance to post a photo.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Umm, yeah.
> 
> I knew it, I KNEW IT!
> 
> Cheryl works for the CIA.
> 
> Oh, look at me, I'm so sweet and love everyone, (while I know exactly how to manipulate your files for easier use, not that we're doing that too...)
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Thanks for me too. I didn't know about that function, Cheryl.
> 
> sorry, Agent C.




  Dang Bucky....you blew my cover.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to see you again Lydia, and congrats on the certification!  Can't wait to see pics of the cake - it sounds adorable.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone, I am having to really pace myself but it is nice to have something "to do".

*CG*, yes, they were actually born on TB's birthday, at the end of August. We agreed to keep the shower until after they were born because she had a couple before and you just never know, especially with twins. They are the sweetest little angels and very healthy.

I will try and stop in as much as I can. I miss you all probably more than you miss me


----------



## Kayelle

I'm busy packing as we’re soon heading out from Los Angeles to the Hawaiian Islands on a 15 day round trip Star Princess cruise to celebrate our 11th wedding anniversary on Nov. 4th.  This will be our 17th cruise since we met 12yrs ago, along with numerous land trips. We’ve been to Hawaii many times but this will be the first time without an airport!! Yeah!! It will take 4 sea days to get there and we’ll visit The Big Island of Hawaii, Honolulu Oahu, our beloved Kauai and Maui before we sail back home with a stop first in Ensenada.  Sorry there won’t be any trip postings while we’re gone, but the Souschef will write another trip story for our website when we get home.   
   Aloha…with love.. 

KL  SC


----------



## JustJoel

Sounds like heaven! Have a wonderful time. I’m very, very envious. I’ve never been on a cruise!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great time Kayelle. Won't there be internet on the ship?


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy anniversary, Kay and Souschef! I know you'll have a great time!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy Anniversary to both of you!  Have a wonderful time, and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Anniversary to you two lovebirds, *Kayelle* (and *Souschef*)! I hope you have a wonderful cruise and visit to the Islands.



taxlady said:


> ...Won't there be internet on the ship?


Even if there is, I bet they have better things to do.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Happy Anniversary to you two lovebirds, *Kayelle* (and *Souschef*)! I hope you have a wonderful cruise and visit to the Islands.
> 
> 
> Even if there is, I bet they have better things to do.


Good point.


----------



## taxlady

I forgot to say it in my previous post. Happy Anniversary


----------



## Just Cooking

Have a joyful and safe journey, Kayelle..


Happy Anniversary...  


Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Anniversary KL and SC. Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## bethzaring

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much for all the lovely good wishes friends! 

I have Hawaiian music playing today as we wrap up the last minute packing because we leave in the morning and will sail at sunset with champagne on our balcony for our Anniversary tomorrow.
 The kitchen here is closed for now, but I'll have to hit the ground running to cook TDay dinner just two days later when we return. Nope, I'm not even going to think about that part. The good part is I always love my own cooking after a trip, so there's that. 
I'll miss you, but free internet time on the ship is limited. 

Aloha!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful trip and Happy Anniversary! [emoji322] [emoji177]


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for all the lovely good wishes friends!
> 
> I have Hawaiian music playing today as we wrap up the last minute packing because we leave in the morning and will sail at sunset with champagne on our balcony for our Anniversary tomorrow.
> *The kitchen here is closed for now, but I'll have to hit the ground running to cook TDay dinner just two days later when we return. *Nope, I'm not even going to think about that part. The good part is I always love my own cooking after a trip, so there's that.
> I'll miss you, but free internet time on the ship is limited.
> 
> Aloha!!!


 
I know you love your own cooking, but since you'll barely have time before Tday to catch a breath from your return, that's when you'll need the sons and DIL's to bring extra dishes!   We've been known to delay Tday dinner a day or two here over the years.   Have fun you two, and you'll be missed here as well!


----------



## Kayelle

We had another great trip and Souschef has completed the cruise story at our website for those who are interested.
Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy


It will be the last trip story to be posted there, and the explanation for that is at the end of the story.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> We had another great trip and Souschef has completed the cruise story at our website for those who are interested.
> Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy
> 
> 
> It will be the last trip story to be posted there, and the explanation for that is at the end of the story.


 Sounds like a great trip.

Bummer about the no new stories, but I'm glad the ones that are up will stay there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> We had another great trip and Souschef has completed the cruise story at our website for those who are interested.
> Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy
> 
> 
> It will be the last trip story to be posted there, and the explanation for that is at the end of the story.



There it is, was waiting for your trip report! DH and I loved Kauai, we even drove the road to Hana several times. Kokee State Park and the Grand Canyon of the Pacific were always a must for us! So happy you two had a good time and a memorable anniversary!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay and Souschef, I enjoyed looking at your pics and narrative of your latest cruise to Hawaii!  Thank you for sharing.  I've read every word of your travels throughout the years on your site and have almost felt like I was there.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Kay and Souschef, I enjoyed looking at your pics and narrative of your latest cruise to Hawaii!  Thank you for sharing.  I've read every word of your travels throughout the years on your site and have almost felt like I was there.



Cheryl, you are so right. That is great reading. I too read the whole thing. Great reading and very interesting.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the kind words about our website. It's sure a walk down  memory lane for us since it was started with our first trip together to Tahiti  when we were falling in love back in 2007 and married later that year. We've sure had some amazing adventures together!

I'm a little sad our latest trip to Hawaii will be the last story there, but our stories together will go on.


----------



## Andy M.

I have surgery scheduled for my right wrist Wednesday AM. It's due to a fall some years ago when I broke the wrist and tore a wrist bone free of its ligaments. The resulting pain has gotten worse over the years and the cortisone shots I had been getting are no longer effective. So Doc is going in to fuse and/or remove bones to eliminate the pain. I'll lose some flexibility but I think I'll still be able to slice and dice without pain.

Not sure when I'll be up to posting again. It's hard to type one-handed when it's your off hand.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with the surgery and recovery, *Andy*. I hope you're back to pecking keyboard keys really soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Lucfk, Andy!  Hope it heals fast!


----------



## Kayelle

Best wishes to you Andy. I'm glad it's something they can fix, rather than have to deal with constant pain, although I'm sorry the pain will be worse before it's better. We'll miss your postings for a while. Take care.


----------



## Just Cooking

Heal quickly Andy...
Ross


----------



## bethzaring

Andy, I hope you are pain free soon!


----------



## Dawgluver

Speedy recovery, Andy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Andy. I hope you have a stash of easy-to-prepare meals in the fridge and freezer for the next week or so. Take care.


----------



## buckytom

Get better soon, Andy. Pitchers and catchers report in 29 days...


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> Get better soon, Andy. Pitchers and catchers report in 29 days...



Thanks, BT. It's only 21 days until Truck Day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*I'm Here, Kinda*

Hello All!

I’m sorry to have simply dropped out of sight, but to be perfectly honest, I just had nothing to say, to anyone. 

Sometimes in life you get the major funk, brought on by little things.  
Well, there have been just a few too many little things that had gathered up and finally got to me.

Sometimes people say things to you and it hits you the wrong way, ya know?  
Mean, thoughtless, hurtful, unkind, uncalled for remarks and/or even actions.  
Maybe that wasn’t their intent, but that’s how things can be perceived by others. 
I give folks too much credit, much to my demise and I get the butt end of the stick so to speak and very discouraged with my fellow man. 

So please, think before you say or do things towards others.  

I try to “Live Aloha” or “Be Kind” everyday.

Well, that’s my story and I’ll bring everyone up to speed soon.


----------



## taxlady

I hope you have a quick recovery Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well THERE you are, dear *K-Girl*! Many of us were wondering what happened to you. Glad to see you back, if only for a drive-by posting.  Hope you're back chatting with us all regular like soon.

And if anyone says anything nasty to you, let me know. I'll sic someone else on them, cuz I'm too chicken to do it myself.


----------



## buckytom

Welcome back, k-girl!

We've been wondering where you were. Glad you're feeling less funky, more spunky again.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy to see a post from you, K-Girl.. I've missed your contributions.. 
Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks guys!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mahalo, thanks guys!


Glad to hear from you. I hope you're feeling better and will be joining us again soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, kgirl!   You've been missed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> I have surgery scheduled for my right wrist Wednesday AM. It's due to a fall some years ago when I broke the wrist and tore a wrist bone free of its ligaments. The resulting pain has gotten worse over the years and the cortisone shots I had been getting are no longer effective. So Doc is going in to fuse and/or remove bones to eliminate the pain. I'll lose some flexibility but I think I'll still be able to slice and dice without pain.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be up to posting again. It's hard to type one-handed when it's your off hand.



Oh my gosh Andy, I just saw this, sorry I'm late to the party and you're probably sitting there in alot of pain right about now.
I can relate, for sure, I had surgery on my left wrist back many years ago.  I'd be willing to bet that the technology is much better today.
All the best Andy!!


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my gosh Andy, I just saw this, sorry I'm late to the party and you're probably sitting there in alot of pain right about now.
> 
> I can relate, for sure, I had surgery on my left wrist back many years ago.  I'd be willing to bet that the technology is much better today.
> 
> All the best Andy!!





Thanks k girl. I’ll be glad when it’s over.


----------



## taxlady

Aloha Kgirl. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Andy M.

The surgery appears to have gone well. Wednesday was a lost day. Wed. nite was not comfortable. Thurs. and today have both been better. i haven't had to take any meds since 6:00AM. The real issue is my right hand is useless. taking a shower this AM was an adventure trying to keep my arm and bandaging dry while trying to wash everything else.  SO has been super taking care of me. next step is PT Monday morning to get fitted for a removable brace and scheduling PT.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The surgery appears to have gone well. Wednesday was a lost day. Wed. nite was not comfortable. Thurs. and today have both been better. i haven't had to take any meds since 6:00AM. The real issue is my right hand is useless. taking a shower this AM was an adventure trying to keep my arm and bandaging dry while trying to wash everything else.  SO has been super taking care of me. Next step is PT  Monday morning to get fitted for a removable brace and scheduling PT.



So glad to hear everything is going well. Get some plastic wrap and have SO wrap the bandaging up so you can take a reasonable shower. Just remember to remove it after the shower. And that is really good news regarding the pain meds. 

Patience is the secret to PT. I just completed week two of PT and was surprised at just how much I had gained in confidence. 

Take care. And give your SO a big hug as soon as you can. Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> The surgery appears to have gone well. Wednesday was a lost day. Wed. nite was not comfortable. Thurs. and today have both been better. i haven't had to take any meds since 6:00AM. The real issue is my right hand is useless. *taking a shower this AM was an adventure trying to keep my arm and bandaging dry while trying to wash everything else*.  SO has been super taking care of me. next step is PT Monday morning to get fitted for a removable brace and scheduling PT.



+1 Andy!
We wrapped DH's knee after ACL (and again with the full replacement) surgery in plastic grocery bags and strapping tape... good times, good times.
We found a tub bath was a better bet for him along with one of those handled scrubby thingies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> The surgery appears to have gone well....


Good news, Andy! Happy Healing! I'm glad you have a very attentive SO. Not too sure how much attention I'd get from Himself if I ever needed care-taking...




Addie said:


> ...Get some plastic wrap and have SO wrap the bandaging up so you can take a reasonable shower.* Just remember to remove it after the shower*...


Did you SERIOUSLY say that, *Addie*?  I'm pretty it goes without saying that anyone would have enough sense to know that without being told...


----------



## Andy M.

A big plastic bag and tape kept me dry. I got SO to scrub my back and such.


----------



## Andy M.

Got fitted for a plastic cast/brace yesterday. Feels better than the original wrappings. Back to see Dr. Thursday. Hopefully I can have the stitches out and begin therapy.


----------



## buckytom

Sounds good, Andy. Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## buckytom

I'm out, for now.

I'm going to keep a promise that I made my dad the day before he died. That is to walk away from unimportant, plainly obvious BS instead of confronting it; look to the good things in your life and your faith to be happy. 

Take care, and I'll see ya when I see ya.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I'm out, for now.
> 
> I'm going to keep a promise that I made my dad the day before he died. That is to walk away from unimportant, plainly obvious BS instead of confronting it; look to the good things in your life and your faith to be happy.
> 
> Take care, and I'll see ya when I see ya.



Bucky, there are times when we let life take over. And a lot of it is BS. Your father is so right. Turn your back on the BS in life and you will be a lot happier. You and your wife have a wonderful son. Revel in him. Not all the jerks that envy what you have. Good luck. Looking forward to hearing about your new found happiness.


----------



## Just Cooking

buckytom said:


> I'm out, for now.
> 
> I'm going to keep a promise that I made my dad the day before he died. That is to walk away from unimportant, plainly obvious BS instead of confronting it; look to the good things in your life and your faith to be happy.
> 
> Take care, and I'll see ya when I see ya.



While I understand your reasoning, I am sad you are taking a break from DC.

I enjoy your postings and hope you resume them soon..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> I'm out, for now.
> 
> I'm going to keep a promise that I made my dad the day before he died. That is to walk away from unimportant, plainly obvious BS instead of confronting it; look to the good things in your life and your faith to be happy.
> 
> Take care, and I'll see ya when I see ya.





Just Cooking said:


> While I understand your reasoning, I am sad you are taking a break from DC.
> 
> I enjoy your postings and hope you resume them soon..
> 
> Ross


Ditto


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

buckytom said:


> *I'm out, for now*.
> 
> I'm going to keep a promise that I made my dad the day before he died. That is to walk away from unimportant, plainly obvious BS instead of confronting it; look to the good things in your life and your faith to be happy.
> 
> Take care, and I'll see ya when I see ya.



I hope that you will see this *BT*, I'm very sad to hear this news that you're out.
I tried to send you a PM, but it would go, your box is full.
I hope to see you again in the not too distant future


----------



## Katie H

Hey, cuz.  Don't be a stranger for too long.  I'll miss you, along with many others.


----------



## Kayelle

*Bucky my friend. Sigh.*
 I've never understood why you come and go like you do. Once again I'm sorry to see you go and you'll be missed again. I just don't get the point of the continuing drama.
Everybody gets their nose outa joint at some point and I for one see the value in sticking around. That's just me..maybe not you.


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from Blissful? She doesn't seem to have posted since December.


----------



## taxlady

BUMP


----------



## Rocklobster

Anybody have Bucky’s contact info? I meant to get it. Planning a trip down through his turf at some point. May give him a call. If you don’t want to share it, can you contact him
For me.? ThNks


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Been On Vay-Cay*

HEH Y`ALL!
Sorry, but we have been in California as well as Nevada 
for a bit and then...
we both got _horribly_ sick trying to get home!  
So, still recouping from all of this, but I promise
to fill you in on the details, shortly.


----------



## Kayelle

Hey there girl! Glad to see you home safe and sound...well, at least safe. Hope you're both on the mend now. Can't wait to hear the details of the trip.


----------



## Kayelle

In less than a week, we'll be leaving on a round trip Alaskan cruise out of Los Angeles. No airports....WOO HOO!!

For the first time, we'll have a full two room suite on the beautiful Ruby Princess with a huge double balcony. I'm taking a heating pad for my cold hiney out  there to watch for wild life. 



> Travel from Los Angeles to the Great Land on an Alaskan cruise vacation  that takes you through the legendary Inside Passage and Glacier Bay  National Park, a UNESCO World Heritage Site. On your Alaska cruise from  Los Angeles, you’ll witness spectacular glaciers, beautiful waterways,  forested islands and abundant wildlife. You’ll have relaxing sea days at  both ends of your voyage, and visits to the gold-rush era Inside  Passage ports of Juneau, Ketchikan and Skagway on every sailing – plus  scenic cruising in Glacier Bay National Park. The return trip has a stop in Victoria, BC.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a fantastic trip, Kay! Have a wonderful time! [emoji300]


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like a fantastic trip, Kay! Have a wonderful time! [emoji300]



What GG said. Good to go before all the glaciers have melted.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to see you back, *kgirl*!  I hope you both are feeling better soon, and looking forward to pics, if you care to share.  Did you see poppies? 

*Kay and Souschef*....sounds like a wonderful trip!  Also....a few pics, please?  That's the closest I'll get to an Alaskan cruise.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...we both got _horribly_ sick trying to get home!...


That's the worse, *K-Girl*. I hope you and Mr. K. are feeling better. Looking forward to details of your vacay.



Kayelle said:


> In less than a week, we'll be leaving on a round trip Alaskan cruise out of Los Angeles...


That sounds wonderfully fun, *Kayelle*! Our neighbors went on an Alaskan cruise for their 25th anniversary. They had a great time. I'm sure you and your Sous will, too. Too bad he won't be able to add this latest adventure to your blog.  Still, I'm sure and/or he can give us the scoop when you return.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle, you just may get to see the different kinds of whales that migrate to the cold water of the north. They start their trip from the southern waters with their calf at the beginning of spring. Also the Orca's follow them unfortunately.

The babies don't tolerate the cold waters very well, so Mommy Whale waits until they have adjust to the different temps as they travel north. By the time they are up by Alaska, they have fully adjusted to the change in the temperature.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Kayelle, you just may get to see the different kinds of whales that migrate to the cold water of the north. They start their trip from the southern waters with their calf at the beginning of spring. Also the Orca's follow them unfortunately.
> 
> The babies don't tolerate the cold waters very well, so Mommy Whale waits until they have adjust to the different temps as they travel north. By the time they are up by Alaska, they have fully adjusted to the change in the temperature.




Yes Addie, we see the Humpbacks right off our coast here twice a year. They have their calves in Baja, and then head back to Alaska in April,  where in May they will concentrate in several areas. We should have them right off our ship for the entire trip. Now that's a whale watching trip.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Yes Addie, we see the Humpbacks right off our coast here twice a year. They have their calves in Baja, and then head back to Alaska in April,  where in May they will concentrate in several areas. We should have them right off our ship for the entire trip. Now that's a whale watching trip.



Have a great trip Kayelle and SC!!
Tell us all about it when you guys get back


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Yes Addie, we see the Humpbacks right off our coast here twice a year. They have their calves in Baja, and then head back to Alaska in April,  where in May they will concentrate in several areas. We should have them right off our ship for the entire trip. Now that's a whale watching trip.



We have been having some great news here in Mass. also. Every year there has been an increase is the sighting of the Right Whales right off out coast. They are considered to be the most endangered species of the whale families. Most of the TV station here will not report the sightings because the idiots here will run out in their boats and endanger them even more.


----------



## Kayelle

We're back home from our Alaska cruise and the short story is that it was *WONDERFUL *with perfect sunshine weather even so early in the Spring.

The long story with lots of pictures will be posted here in a few days, as even though it can't be added to our travel website, SC wanted to continue our trip stories for the special people in our lives..and naturally that includes all our DC friends.
Anyway, it's always good to get home safe, sound and happy. Once again, my signature says it all....


----------



## Addie

Glad to hear you had such a successful trip.

I had a friend more than 40 years ago that I would take the ferry from Seattle and go visit her on Kodiak Island when it was less populated. On one visit I got to see the one thing I always wanted to see. We took a short cruise on a small local ferry and we got to see a very large piece of a glacier break off into the inlet. The wave it produce scared all of us. We all backed away from the railing. 

That is beautiful country up there. Every scene of the land is absolutely breath taking. I will be waiting to read about your great adventures.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> We're back...


Welcome home, *Kayelle* (and *Souschef*, too). Glad to hear that you had a wonderful time. Looking forward to *Sous*' travelogue - especially the photos.


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Kay and Steve!  I too am looking forward to the travelogue!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Welcome back, Kay and Steve! * I too am looking forward to the travelogue! *



So well worth waiting for. A year or so ago, I sat here at the computer and started with page one. Forget doing housework, dishes, etc. Their travel log had me hooked. So well written. 

Just before she mentioned going on this trip, I was wondering if there would ever be another trip for them. It like reading a book by your favorite author and waiting for the sequel to be printed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> We're back home from our Alaska cruise and the short story is that it was *WONDERFUL *with perfect sunshine weather even so early in the Spring.
> 
> The long story with lots of pictures will be posted here in a few days, as even though it can't be added to our travel website, SC wanted to continue our trip stories for the special people in our lives..and naturally that includes all our DC friends.
> Anyway, it's always good to get home safe, sound and happy. Once again, my signature says it all....




YAY!!!
So glad you had a good time and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from JustJoel? He hasn't posted since my birthday on 11 May. I'm getting worried.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was wondering, too, but I noticed him online a day or two ago. He's been playing games, so he's ok. Guess he doesn't feel like talking.


----------



## Cheryl J

I too miss his posts...


----------



## Addie

I am not going around for a short while. This afternoon at one o'clock I found my son Pirate dead on the floor in his bedroom, He died of a heart attack. This is the second child I have lost.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sorry to see this Addie.. 

Having lost a son myself, I understand how devastating this must be to you..

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

Oh Addie, I am so sorry to hear this.  You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie....I'm *so* very sorry to hear this. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh Addie, my heartfelt ALOHA goes out
to you and your family.


----------



## Andy M.

Oh no! Addie this is so sad. Our deepest sympathy.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Addie, (((Great big, smooshy hugs))). I'm so sorry to read this. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Kayelle

What horrible news Addie. We are so sorry for Pirate and for you and your family.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no, *Addie*! I am sincerely sorry to hear this. You know we'll all be here when you feel like coming back and chatting again.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie, so so sorry.  Big huge hugs and as said, we'll be waiting for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie, I am so sorry and my best prayers and wishes go out to you!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## larry_stewart

Very sad news.  Take all the time you need and just remember there is a whole community here that will welcome you back with open arms when you return.


----------



## Josie1945

Addie
I am so sorry for your loss.
May the angels be with you 

Josie


----------



## roadfix

Addie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Take care.


----------



## Addie

I have lost two children now. I lost my mother, father and sister. But none is more harder to bear than losing a child. My three kids have been the greatest of help. Even Teddy the dog. Spike has been leaving him here each night and he jumps up on my bed and sleeps right beside me. 

A big "Thank You" to everyone. Last night we had the one showing only and I was actually crowded to go outside to leave rooms for the guests. They ran out of chairs and had to bring in more. The word spread around the whole down and beyond. Some were even coming from out of state. 

There were three passions in his life other than family. One was new born babies. He just loved to hold them and stare down at them.

Number Two - Abuse of children. Don't let him hear of continuing abuse. Specially sexually abuse. He would try his dang best to do you in. He  once heard a little girl screaming in the women's room at the supermarket. He ran in, caught a pervert trying his best. Pirate tried his hardest to tear his throat out. The police arrived just in time. Pirate told them what he trying to do. "That's okay. We would have written it down as "Justifiable Homicide." Don't worry. You won't even have to testify in court. We know how to take care of this one. That idiot will spend his whole jail sentence (20years w/o parole) in solitary confinement. 

The third is the elderly. Any elderly. "Do you realize just how many times I have hear your mother/father say they wished they saw their kids as often as other residents do?" They also told me about the "Wellness checks" he would do on some of the residents who had taken a fall or been recently sick. I never knew about that either. Also if he saw one of the residents coming from the bus stop totting heavy grocery bags, he would run to take the bags away from them, carry them to their apartment and even put the groceries away for them. I never knew that either. He never mentioned to me anything ever about all of this. 

Pirate was no angel by any means. But he took real good care of me and the folks who are my neighbors in this building. Again. Thank you all so much for your good wishes and condolences along with all your support.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie, I would like to hear more about Pirate some day. If you ever feel like you want to talk about him but don't feel comfortable doing it here, just PM me. I'll be there to listen.

But I'm also concerned about you - how are you doing?


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, will Spike or your daughter now take on the role of your caregiver?  It seems as though you still need quite a bit of help, at least until you master walking with your new leg. Thank you for sharing stories of Pirate.


----------



## simonbaker

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your son Pirate.  I, we all, feel that we have gotten to know him through your posts.  He sounded like a very caring person.  He loved you unconditionally as you him.   My heartfelt condolences [emoji120][emoji174] to yourself and the family.  
If you ever want to chat please just pm me, anytime.  
Prayers for you during this difficult time.


----------



## SmokeAlarmSaysImDone

So very sorry for your loss Addie.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Addie, I would like to hear more about Pirate some day. If you ever feel like you want to talk about him but don't feel comfortable doing it here, just PM me. I'll be there to listen.
> 
> But I'm also concerned about you - how are you doing?



I think I am going to be okay. Spike shows up twice a day and each time spends a couple of hours with me. We have had long talks about Pirate (Scott). They were always close as the only two boy during their growing up days. Poo came ten years later after Scott. So for ten years he was "the baby". For those ten years I always referred to him as the "baby." Put it in the baby's room. Call the baby in from playing. Leave  your baby brother alone. Old habits were hard to break. His older siblings protected him from the bully that lived next door. Then finally one day his sister had enough. She along with Spike, beat the crap out of him. Scott would always taunt him about how he got beaten up by a "GIRL" nonetheless. Scott never forgot that. I do feel it is why he was always for the underdog. No matter what the age.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie, will Spike or your daughter now take on the role of your caregiver?  It seems as though you still need quite a bit of help, at least until you master walking with your new leg. Thank you for sharing stories of Pirate.



Spike will. In fact he has already done so without my even asking. Last year I filled out the paper work making him my legal proxy in the event that Pirate (Scott) couldn't do it anymore. 

I am very fortunate in that all five of my kids have inherited my wacky sense of humor. I always told Scott to try and find the good side along with the humorous side to any bad situation. It makes it more tolerable. He had neuropathy really bad in his legs from kicking in carpet for more than twenty years. So I told him that when I went, I would leave him my one good leg. Then he could learn to hop with it like PT wants me to do. He giggled over that remark for days. He said that they could just roll me into my casket then. And since I am only 4'6" tall, they could use just a half casket. Both legs would be gone then. So I have to guess that my advice was taken to heart by him. Macabre, but still a sense of humor under all that pain. But he never let his own pain interfere with him taking really good care of me.


----------



## Addie

Scott's children decided to hold only one showing. His granddaughter was graduating, and then the prom, etc. There were already planned events for the week in a lot of families. 

I have never in my whole life been to a wake that was as a raucous one as there was for Scott. Everyone had a funny story to tell about him. Whether from his childhood or as an adult. A lot of the stories had to do with some good deed he had done at no charge or even a "thank you." Once the word spread that he had passed, I swear every kid who was still alive and their families (along with their parents) showed up. Their cars created a major traffic jam and the police had to come to straighten it out. The hours were 4-8 p.m. I left around 7:15 p.m. I have arthritis in my right hand. And by that time my hand was so swollen from shaking so many hands. In fact it is still a little swollen. 

Twice the funeral director had to go in (according to my daughter) and tell people that showing hours were over. All I could think of as she was telling me what happened after I left, is that this is like an Irish wake. Only it wasn't in a barroom. Well, the well wishers took care of that. They all got into their cars and headed to Santarpio's. A local barroom and the best pizza in New England. (According to Boston Magazine) They took up all the tables. At the end of the night, even the owners who also knew Scott, just charged every table only a flat ten dollars. Regardless of what size pizza they ordered, how many pizzas or what was on top. 

I woke up this morning and Spike was here taking out my trash, and doing little chores that needed to be done. I am holding up all right. The wake was rough. But I know Scott would not want me to mourn. He was always in a lot of pain with his neuropathy. 

Closing time, again the folks had to be told it was time to leave. Fortunately, everyone ordered only one beer to "Salute to Scott" with. The rest of the time they drank soda. No one wanted the night to end in a car accident. 

I was sorry to have missed that. But at 80 y.o. I had to come home. Teddy the dog was here waiting for me. (God bless Spike for that one.) Teddy is Spike's dog. He knew something was amiss. He stayed at my side the whole night. I went out to the kitchen to wash up the few dishes in the sink. There he was, right beside my wheelchair. He followed me around and when I finally settled down for bed, he jumped up and slept right beside me. 

Scott passed on June 2nd. He had a MASSIVE heart attack and never knew what hit him. For that I am so ever grateful. But now I know he is no longer in any pain He always worried about the fact that after I had my leg amputated I went from 165 pounds to 69 pounds. He wanted me to get back up to 100 pounds. So he was always cooking dishes he knew I loved. I have only made it to 78 pounds. But I will keep trying. I can safely cook for myself. As long as I keep my wheelchair right behind me locked, I am all right. If I should be stupid enough to fall, it will be into my chair. I NEVER stand unless my chair is right there for me to fall into. And I can thank Scott for that. He would yell at me if I ever forgot to lock the wheels. 

Again, thank you everyone for listening to me. This has been very therapeutic for me. I have three left out of five children. And they are in their middle age and not so healthy themselves. My daughter has to go for brain scans every three months to make sure the brain cancer has not returned. Spike has had eight (yes eight, you read it right.) heart attacks himself, and Poo is way overweight. A problem he has had since childhood. So each night I ask God to not take any more of my kids. Please follow the rules. Parents go first, children next.

Scott's ashes will be going to Cockermouth, England with his father's to be buried with him next year. That is where is father was born. Spike has his father's ashes and has held onto them for years. And it was always Scott's wishes that he be buried with his father. Scott's oldest son already has his reservations for next year and is just waiting to get the legal documents to take both ashes out of the country and into another one. Lots of legal hassle to go through. And that takes time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Here's Scott aka Pirate  !!!


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Here's Scott aka Pirate  !!!
> 
> View attachment 35114



Thank you so much K girl. He would appreciate that drink with his supper. Even though he grew up in a blue collar home, he had to good sense to learn how the upper class lived and decided that was for him. No beer for him with his meals.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I am sorry for the loneliness you must feel as Scott (Pirate) has moved on from this mortal world.  Just remember that he is not gone, just in another place.  You will be with him again.  In the meantime, hold those memories of you son close, all of them, good and bad.

As far as him not being an angel, maybe he was blue collar, but from your descriptions of him, he was more good actions than empty words.  I would have liked to have known him.

Seeeeeeeeua; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...Just remember that he is not gone, just in another place.  You will be with him again...


And remember, *Addie*, that Scott is still with you in your heart. My parents have been gone 19 (Mom) and 27 (Dad) years, yet I still talk to them. Sometimes out loud.  They never answer back, but in my heart I know what they are saying to me in reply. He can still be a comfort to you when you reminisce about him.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Has anyone heard from JustJoel? He hasn't posted since my birthday on 11 May. I'm getting worried.



I thought that perhaps Joel would be back by now..
I hope all is well with him..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I sent him a PM a couple of days ago telling him we're hoping things are ok with him and Mark. Nothing back so far.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Joel was logged on last on June 2nd …  I really hope that all is well with those two


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I received this today from Spike:

_"Hello. My name is Raymond Harris. I am the oldest son of Adele Keyes Raines. Known as Addie. Unfortunately Adele Passed away peacefully on June 30, 2019 at 5:48 P.M. at Mass General Hospital in Boston, Ma. Surrounded by her three surviving children at her bedside. Please let the community know of her passing. Adele-Keyes-Raines 3/12/1939 - 6/30/2019 Thank You." _

We will miss her upbeat attitude.  I will send our Condolences to her family.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, *PF*, I was afraid something was afoot when I saw there was a post by you. She was such a fighter, but I guess a lot of that fight left her when Scott died. Thanks so much for letting us know and for sending our sympathy to her family.


----------



## taxlady

What CG wrote.

I am so sorry to read this. Thank you for letting us know and for sending our condolences. I'm really glad that Spike bothered to let us know.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, no.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I posted a msg to her in the Sick Room thread a couple of days ago when she was MIA for a few days.  She's been through so much. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Katie H

My heart is sad.  Addie was a great part of our DiscussCooking Family.  Condolences to all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just thanked Spike for letting us know and let him know we mourn his and his siblings loss.


----------



## dragnlaw

I can't add any more than what has already been said.  My tears for her family, for us. She will be missed.


----------



## blissful

How sad. I'm sorry for your losses.


Her son wrote a tribute to her. 

https://www.facebook.com/gregory.raines/posts/10157428975598735


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thank you *PF* and *Bliss* for posting.
My heart is so heavy.
Something inside of me as well *CG*, was telling me
that it wasn't right with Addie.
I will miss her wit and charm here on DC.
Now she is no longer in any pain nor is she suffering,
but at peace, with two of her children looking after her.
A hui hou Addie, until we meet


----------



## SmokeAlarmSaysImDone

So sad.  She and her words of wisdom and humor will be missed.


Condolences to the remaining family members.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to see that Addie has passed..

Condolences to her family and friends..

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Good Bye Addie. You will be missed.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Aw Jeez...  She will be missed.  She was a feisty one.

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## roadfix

I'm so sorry to hear about Addie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

She will be missed. May she 
Rest In Peace.


----------



## larry_stewart

Just saw this.
So sad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been wondering what's up with a couple of our regulars. *JustJoel* had been coming around regularly, but not since 7-12. I thought that his birthday thread would have lured him out, but nada. Same with *Uncle Bob*. He's a man of few words, but he usually checks in letting us know that he enjoyed his birthday cake - chocolate, of course. His birthday thread has gone ignored by him, too. So where are you two guys?  _Ollie Ollie Oxen Free!_

I'm a little less concerned with *CWS*. After all, one of her last posts was about her Dad giving her the cottage at LOW. I wouldn't be surprised if she's holed up out there living the sweet life.

I was concerned about *Mad Cook*, too, but I did notice that she posted a couple of comments recently. Glad to know she's OK.


----------



## dragnlaw

Funny you should mention, I too was wondering about Mad Cook just today. She doesn't take private messages.  She posted today. Her ears must have been burning.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been wondering what's up with a couple of our regulars. *JustJoel* had been coming around regularly, but not since 7-12. I thought that his birthday thread would have lured him out, but nada. Same with *Uncle Bob*. He's a man of few words, but he usually checks in letting us know that he enjoyed his birthday cake - chocolate, of course. His birthday thread has gone ignored by him, too. So where are you two guys?  _Ollie Ollie Oxen Free!_
> 
> I'm a little less concerned with *CWS*. After all, one of her last posts was about her Dad giving her the cottage at LOW. I wouldn't be surprised if she's holed up out there living the sweet life.
> 
> I was concerned about *Mad Cook*, too, but I did notice that she posted a couple of comments recently. Glad to know she's OK.




Hugs and loves to all.  Seriously....


----------



## Just Cooking

I've been concerned for Joel.. He wrote about Mark's health issues.. I hope they are both well..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I even checked *Joel*'s website, but it looks like he's not posting there either.


I failed to mention *tinlizzie*, but that's because I know she's fine and kickin'! Since no one here is a mind reader (that I know of), I figured I'd better set it down in type. We keep in touch through the year in anticipation of our meet-up when Himself and I are vacationing in FL each November.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been wondering what's up with a couple of our regulars
> 
> I'm a little less concerned with *CWS*. After all, one of her last posts was about her Dad giving her the cottage at LOW. I wouldn't be surprised if she's holed up out there living the sweet life.



I remember some time back her saying that she wouldn't be around, but I can't recall why.  I think it was just a general, I'm done with Social Media


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I remember some time back her saying that she wouldn't be around, but I can't recall why.  I think it was just a general, I'm done with Social Media



CWS is one of my FB friends. I almost never see her post anything, but she frequently "likes" my posts, so I know she is alive and kicking.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I received this today from Spike:
> 
> _"Hello. My name is Raymond Harris. I am the oldest son of Adele Keyes Raines. Known as Addie. Unfortunately Adele Passed away peacefully on June 30, 2019 at 5:48 P.M. at Mass General Hospital in Boston, Ma. Surrounded by her three surviving children at her bedside. Please let the community know of her passing. Adele-Keyes-Raines 3/12/1939 - 6/30/2019 Thank You." _
> 
> We will miss her upbeat attitude.  I will send our Condolences to her family.


Aw, ****. I finally get back to DC, and find out one of my most favorite person on DC has passed away. I for one will miss Addie every day. She so loved reading about my chickens. So very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> CWS is one of my FB friends. I almost never see her post anything, but she frequently "likes" my posts, so I know she is alive and kicking.


Busy taking care of my elderly parents. Don't get much "me" time.


----------



## Just Cooking

CWS4322 said:


> Busy taking care of my elderly parents. Don't get much "me" time.



Nice to see you posting.. Hope both you and your parents are doing well..  

Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am not going around for a short while. This afternoon at one o'clock I found my son Pirate dead on the floor in his bedroom, He died of a heart attack. This is the second child I have lost.


Only just found this - Addie, I am so sorry for your loss and I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook, Addie passed away recently.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sad to hear of Addie's passing. She sure was a feisty woman!


----------



## tenspeed

Off to Venice tomorrow.  We'll spend two days in Venice, then board a small ship (460' long holding 265 passengers) and cruise the Adriatic along Croatia as far as Montenegro.  We have land excursions every day.  Then back to Venice for another two days and then home.

  I have mixed feelings about traveling this time of year, as it's one of the best times of the year here.  Cooler, drier weather, and the tourists have mostly gone home.  It's a lot safer riding, as the locals are accustomed to bikes and pedestrians on two lane roads and are far more courteous than summertime traffic.

  But, the weather at our destination will be as good as it gets, too.  So as The Great One said:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqZZIDk2c_Y


----------



## Just Cooking

How wonderful, tenspeed.. Have a great adventure..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Bon voyage tenspeed and Mrs. T. Have a great time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hoping you have a great time, Mr. and Mrs. T.


----------



## Kayelle

Ahhh, Venice...one of my favorite romantic spots in the world! 

Souschef and I started our two week wedding cruise there on a small cruise ship and cruised the Adriatic sea with several ports of call till we were married on the island of Santorini Greece several days later in 2007. 

I know you'll have a wonderful time TS!!


----------



## CWS4322

The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me too far this time. I am packing my stuff and heading back to Ontario. Hopefully, I can hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday night.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me too far this time. I am packing my stuff and heading back to Ontario. Hopefully, I can hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday night.



You're planning on leaving next week?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> You're planning on leaving next week?


Realistically, Monday September 30th at daybreak is probably when I am organized. Things to do, only have the hours when my Mom is asleep to do a lot of them.


----------



## bbqcoder

CWS4322 said:


> The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me too far this time. I am packing my stuff and heading back to Ontario. Hopefully, I can hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday night.



Sorry to hear that.  Are your parents able to live on their own without your help?

How long of a drive is it for you?

My wife/I had to drive 32 hours (~2K miles) over 4 days this past weekend.  Not fun at all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me too far this time. I am packing my stuff and heading back to Ontario. Hopefully, I can hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday night.


I'm sorry that your Dad's behavior is depriving you of precious time with your Mom. Whenever you leave, don't drive mad. It's not a safe way to go.


----------



## CWS4322

bbqcoder said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Are your parents able to live on their own without your help?
> 
> How long of a drive is it for you?
> 
> My wife/I had to drive 32 hours (~2K miles) over 4 days this past weekend.  Not fun at all!


No they are not able to live on their own. My Dad can't take care of my Mom by himself.

It will take about 26-28 hours. It will take 2-3 days.


----------



## dragnlaw

CWS, try to take your time.  I used to drive Montreal/Ft Laud,FL in 26 hours - 2 days.  That meant I drove 16 hours the first day and 10 the next.  I know you're already stressed and just want to get back but try to do it in 3.  Not easy, so really concentrate on trying to take your time. 
Maybe map out 10 hours the first 2 days and then it's only 6 on the last day. You'll still have time and energy to concentrate on being home the last day. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## LPBeier

I just popped in to say hi and I read that dear sweet Addie (and her son, the Pirate) passed. She will be truly missed. I loved her stories and take on life. I just found out that a dear friend who I haven't seen in awhile passed 4 years ago from a stroke. Life is short, isn't it?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I just popped in to say hi and I read that dear sweet Addie (and her son, the Pirate) passed. She will be truly missed. I loved her stories and take on life. I just found out that a dear friend who I haven't seen in awhile passed 4 years ago from a stroke. Life is short, isn't it?




Hi LP. Good to see you around. I hope all is well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi, Laurie!  Been thinking of you as well, and it's good to see you back.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Hi LP. Good to see you around. I hope all is well.





Cheryl J said:


> Hi, Laurie!  Been thinking of you as well, and it's good to see you back.



Thanks, Andy and Cheryl.

My summer was not what I had hoped for. June started with me breaking a bone in my foot. It didn't require surgery but I was in an air cast for 3 months, basically all summer. I would use my walker to take Miley to the dog park and sit on the walker under a shade tree while other people exercised my dog. When the cast finally came off completely I was working on rehabbing my leg power walking with hiking poles. Or at least until I was getting horribly out of breath and coughing. My asthma kicked into high gear so I had to lay low for the past month. But it is getting better now thankfully.

I am still working as a health coach and have made a few new cakes. I will post them on my profile page with a link for anyone interested. I am also taking courses to become a certified patient advocate and I am really excited about that. It validates all of my health challenges because I can use them to help others. My arthritis is progressing at a very fast rate but I try and not let it stop me.

That's my life in a nutshell. I have been doing a lot more cooking lately and adapting dishes to our very limited list of safe foods.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, I will be off the computer tomorrow. Tomorrow is the last day I can turn off my computer before I get an early termination fee. I'll be moving (finally!) at the end of October after a long, contentious year of trying to get water on my lot.

Just to recap for everyone, I bought a lot about a year and a half ago and wanted to get water on it and move out on it in my car. Then I stupidly bought a broken down and useless trailer that turned into way more than I could possible fix up on my own. Lesson? Next time save up $4000 to buy a good trailer instead of paying someone who was never available $4000 to fix up the crappy trailer.

Anyway, in the midst of trying to sell and ship some dollhouses on eBay, fighting with the housing authority, getting my food stamps recertified (all $15 of them - why do I do this?), and selling the trailer, I was also trying to get the contractor to put the &%$ water on the lot that he had been promising for a year to do. 

I finally got rid of the trailer after being contacted by umpteen people who asked if it was still available (and then ghosting me) or making plans to see it (and then ghosting me) or some other silly thing. Like the guy who wanted to take a bus from Seatac airport and see the trailer. Like, um, sure, you got all day? It's only about 80 miles. One way. 

Then of course, I had to ask what he planned to do with the trailer after he bought it? He asked it it was drivable. I said no, it's a 5th wheel. Like literally, the first four words in the ad were "5th wheel for sale". 

And at least five homeless people wanted me to give them the trailer to live in before it got cold and the rainy season started (this was during the wettest September we've experienced here), but none of them seemed to have seen the pictures or understood the 'not habitable as is, will need a LOT of work" line I put in the ad. One guy wanted to live in it where it was and pay me rent (I was very tempted), but as I'm going to be living under the radar myself, I didn't want an additional problem of two of us up there, besides the liability problems.

So the trailer's finally gone. After two trips to the Social Security office, the papers for the housing authority are all turned in. They wanted proof that I didn't have a MM account any longer, which put me in the position of walking into my credit union and asking them if I could get proof of an account I _didn't_ have. It would be funny if it weren't so maddening.

One dollhouse was sold and shipped out after TWO trips to UPS and one to FedEx. Surprise! I show up cash in hand and they only take debit card now! And they've modified their hours a bit. Ask me how I found that out. 

Then there was the contractor. I had arranged to meet him at my lot a couple times during the summer and he always "forgot". So when he finally did show up, it was a pleasant surprise.

Now I was originally only going to put water on the lot, but he talked me into having the lot leveled and terraced (something I had mentioned wanting to do) and he wanted to lay down a driveway so I wouldn't get stuck in the mud in winter (I had been worried about that, too).

So he proposed doing that as long as he had his machinery up there doing the water. I could pay him for the water and owe him for the rest. I'd had a few people up there to price this stuff out before and knew he was offering a good deal, so I accepted. One caveat. I told him I had to be out by the end of October, so I needed to give notice at the end of September. "No problem, we'll be done by Sept 23!" 

The 23rd comes and goes - nada. I call him again and he says for sure on the 30th. I go up to my lot late on Monday evening and he hasn't even been there. So I make plans to keep my computer on, watch all the great shows that are out this fall, and settle in for another winter here.

This morning he calls me and says he has half the lot leveled and is waiting for the gravel to be delivered for the driveway. He should be finished by tomorrow. I trot up there this afternoon and it was actually true. Although the water still isn't on the lot, although I do expect that to be done tomorrow. I won't turn off my computer until I see the faucets running real water out of them.

Anyway, I want everyone to know how much I enjoyed being here and even when I didn't post, I read a lot of the threads and I learned so much from all of you. I will be getting to the library every now and then to use their computers, so I will still pop in from time to time. I miss Addie.

You guys take care and I may be back in a year or so when I've finally got a transformer and electric on the lot, maybe the end of 2020. 

Oh, sharing some exciting dirt pictures with you all (the driveway and the cleared area). LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

RR, good luck to you! I've enjoyed "knowing you" through DC. I hope everything from here on out goes as smoothly for you as that lot is looking.  I'm sure we'll be seeing you around here again soon. Take care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lydia, it sounds like if it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any luck at all.  It's good to see you, though, and I hope things improve for you.


----------



## taxlady

RR, as CG said, it's been a pleasure knowing you here. I hope you drop in frequently from the library and that you get everything set up soon. I'm sending some positive vibes in your direction.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thanks, you guys! Although now I'm considering leaving my computer connection on through the end of October and just eating the early termination fee.

I've been following the equestrian show jumping on FEI and YouTube for a year now and after weeks of no shows, there are EIGHT shows in the next three days. I'd be watching those on YouTube because my FEI subscription has run out. If that hadn't happened, I'd be watching two more shows on Sunday. 

I really can't afford the extra money for the fee, but I'd willingly cut my grocery bill in half and go without to pay it (and my doctor would be jumping in joy if I did that) just to see those extra shows. Believe me, I could stand to lose the weight. So maybe I'll be here bugging you guys for another month. I'll see how I feel after watching three shows tomorrow, one starting in an hour (in Barcelona), one at 1pm in Ohio and one at 6pm in Sacramento. They'll be live as they air, so that makes it more fun.

Sleep - who needs it?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lydia, it sounds like if it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any luck at all.  It's good to see you, though, and I hope things improve for you.


I was about to say that to RR! Whew, after a year like that, I really wouldn't be up to living in my car, hoping the contractor did a decent job with the water system and it doesn't conk out suddenly.

Lydia, it's good to see you back. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## bethzaring

RR, yes, VERY exciting dirt photos!!  It's a start.   I've enjoyed following your adventures.  All the best to you.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, the faucets have yet to run water, but that's not why I left my computer on. 

Last week the contractor finished all that he was going to. The lot is terraced and cleared, the driveway is in, I have my water (TWO spigots!) and the contractor even dug some holes and dropped two large tree stumps in on either side of the driveway so I can hang a chain there to keep people from driving in. Plus, he dug me a fire pit, too.

The water faucets are pretty neat. They have a handle that you pull up to get the water flowing and then you bring the handle down again to stop. The handle has a ring in it and so does the water post, so when you bring the handle down, the rings align. Which means I can snap a lock on them if I ever have to leave the lot and I don't have to worry about someone else messing with the water. 

Right now I'm waiting for a meter to be installed and once that's done, the water will be running!

So I'm giving my notice tomorrow and will be out by the end of October. 

The contractor has also said he has a small trailer that he is willing to rent or sell to me. This one doesn't leak and he says it's in good condition. We'll see what happens with that.

But the reason I haven't turned my computer off is I need to look for storage options now for my stuff. Plus, of course those horse shows this past Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. _Eleven_ shows all together in Barcelona, Ohio, and Sacramento. So for three days my schedule was: go to bed at 2am, get up at 5am and watch a horse show, go back to bed at 8am and get up at 10 to watch another horse show, go back to bed at 2pm and get up at 5pm to watch another horse show. Go to bed at 2am...32 hours of show jumping and I watched every minute and enjoyed it. Gonna miss it.

Right now I'm in the middle of room inspections again. They wanted to spray all the rooms for bedbugs and that includes mine. That's OK, if there's anything here, best my furniture not go into storage with it. But I had to be out of my room for four hours and that gave me time to close a checking account at one bank, make a deposit at another bank, get the tires on my car rotated, and make a visit to the lot again.

So I have a few more pics to share. This time you can see the upper lot and the driveway.

Thank you for all the good wishes everyone and I'll pop in whenever I can to let you know what's going on. Half the time I'm really looking forward to moving out and the other half of the time I'm scared to death of what I'm doing. Needless to say, cooking is sort of the last thing I'm thinking of doing right now. I just finally got to the store last night and all I had to eat in the house was pancake mix. I've just been too busy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with this adventure, rr. I hope everything works out just fine. Will be looking for your update posts with interest.

BTW, that horse show schedule sounds a lot like having a new baby in the house. Since we had two, we got about two hours of sleep at a time. Catch up on your sleep once you get a trailer on your lot.


----------



## Kayelle

Does anyone have any info on* Kaneohegirlinaz (K-girl)*? She's been missing in action for several weeks, and I've tried two IM's without a response. It's just not like her to be gone so long. Please let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've seen a very few posts by *K-Girl* on Facebook, so I know she's still alive. The last time she was AWOL she had told me she was taking a break from the whole social media thing for a while. That's probably what she's up to now. Real life, ya know? 


Now what in blazes has happened to *tenspeed*? He told us that he and Mrs. T were going on that European cruise back in, what, August? Either he's/they've been kidnapped, or he used it as a gracious exit to getting away from us all. (tapping foot with arms crossed...)


----------



## Just Cooking

I've been wondering about K-Girl too.. 

tenspeed left his message on 8/30 so it seems to be a longer mia than he posted.. Hope all is well..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

*RR*, I always enjoy your adventurous posts and hoping you'll have the time to check back in occasionally.  

I've also been wondering about *kgirl* and *tenspeed*, also wondering how *Caslon* is doing.  Life does get in the way of social media sometimes. 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you, Cheryl. Things are moving along. I have garbage pick up scheduled and the water meter will be in and the water connected tomorrow. I found a storage unit for my things until I can afford a decent shed. Monday I plan to make a decision about the toilet I want to get. Yesterday I got a mailbox and I'm putting that in this Saturday. Thing is, I want to install it in a large plastic planting tub (gonna put the stakes right through the bottom) and fill the tub with dirt so I can plant flowers around the mailbox next year. Now the trick is finding a gardening center that's open so I can buy the soil. They're closed this time of year. The nerve of them!


----------



## rodentraiser

Water meter is in and I have running water at my lot. Today some friends helped me move the heavy stuff into my storage locker. I still have a lot of boxes and things that need to be moved, but I can move those with my car.

So I came home and slapped my forehead - I am such a dummy. I meant to keep the couch cushions to sleep on and they are now in storage with the couch. So after a long, hot bath (it was raining non-stop the entire time we moved), I trucked on down to Walmart and got 3 foam mattresses plus a mattress cover to put them in. Naturally, it quit raining as soon as I brought back the moving truck and it started raining again as soon as I started for Walmart.

Anyway, I am now sitting on my floor with my monitor, keyboard, and mouse on top of a tote. It's a freaking mess in here, but tonight I'm going to ignore it and just watch a movie on the computer then go to bed. I still might get a small trailer, so I'm waiting to see what's going to happen on that.


----------



## Merlot

blissful said:


> How sad. I'm sorry for your losses.
> 
> 
> Her son wrote a tribute to her.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/gregory.raines/posts/10157428975598735



Very sorry to log on and read this.  Addie was my “friend” here.  I lost my only sibling to cancer in September.  He was 49.  May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> Very sorry to log on and read this.  Addie was my “friend” here.  I lost my only sibling to cancer in September.  He was 49.  May they Rest In Peace.



I'm so sorry to read about your sibling. Sincere condolences.

It's good to see you here again.


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your sibling. Sincere condolences.
> 
> It's good to see you here again.



Thank you.  It’s been so darn hard.  Stupid cancer.   I can understand how full of grief Addie must have been with the loss of her son.  Watching my parents grieving is heartbreaking.  I’m glad to see you here taxlady,  I have seen nice familiar names on here active


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lydia, it sounds like if it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any luck at all.  It's good to see you, though, and I hope things improve for you.



CG. I finally got that dose of good luck! Because of all the asthma attacks, pneumonia, and bronchitis I have been having, I was sent to a new respirologist out here. She started from scratch and ordered every blood test and scan there is. On our second visit, she told me that I tested low for immunoglobulins and apparently it has been that way from birth. So it took 61 years but I finally have a diagnosis for all my infections, fatigue and shortness of breath. I do an infusion once a week. I was trained by a nurse who specializes in this kind of treatment. She showed me how to do it myself and I am getting better at it. I will be doing it for life but hopefully, I will have the energy to do the things I want.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's good great news, Lydia! I hope your get-up-and-go comes back to full speed.

Isn't it interesting how science has evolved to detecting medical issues differently than in the past? After thinking that she was a Type 2 diabetic for the last quarter century, recent tests determined that she really is a Type 1.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> CG. I finally got that dose of good luck! Because of all the asthma attacks, pneumonia, and bronchitis I have been having, I was sent to a new respirologist out here. She started from scratch and ordered every blood test and scan there is. On our second visit, she told me that I tested low for immunoglobulins and apparently it has been that way from birth. So it took 61 years but I finally have a diagnosis for all my infections, fatigue and shortness of breath. I do an infusion once a week. I was trained by a nurse who specializes in this kind of treatment. She showed me how to do it myself and I am getting better at it. I will be doing it for life but hopefully, I will have the energy to do the things I want.



Outstanding news!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> CG. I finally got that dose of good luck! Because of all the asthma attacks, pneumonia, and bronchitis I have been having, I was sent to a new respirologist out here. She started from scratch and ordered every blood test and scan there is. On our second visit, she told me that I tested low for immunoglobulins and apparently it has been that way from birth. So it took 61 years but I finally have a diagnosis for all my infections, fatigue and shortness of breath. I do an infusion once a week. I was trained by a nurse who specializes in this kind of treatment. She showed me how to do it myself and I am getting better at it. I will be doing it for life but hopefully, I will have the energy to do the things I want.


That's wonderful, LP! What a relief it is to finally have an accurate diagnosis *and* effective treatment. I'm so happy for you.

Do you mind if I ask you what the medication is?


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> CG. I finally got that dose of good luck! Because of all the asthma attacks, pneumonia, and bronchitis I have been having, I was sent to a new respirologist out here. She started from scratch and ordered every blood test and scan there is. On our second visit, she told me that I tested low for immunoglobulins and apparently it has been that way from birth. So it took 61 years but I finally have a diagnosis for all my infections, fatigue and shortness of breath. I do an infusion once a week. I was trained by a nurse who specializes in this kind of treatment. She showed me how to do it myself and I am getting better at it. I will be doing it for life but hopefully, I will have the energy to do the things I want.


That’s wonderful and I bet a relief to finally know!


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from caseydog? He hasn't replied to anything in a week? Did he say he would be out of touch?


----------



## Just Cooking

Good question... Haven't seen CD post in a while..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Good question... Haven't seen CD post in a while..
> 
> Ross



Has anyone had any contact with caseydog?..

It just doesn't seem like him to not post something..  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Has anyone had any contact with caseydog?..
> 
> It just doesn't seem like him to not post something..
> 
> Ross


I remember he had a heart attack a year or two ago. I wonder if something similar has happened.


----------



## Kayelle

I remember that he had a bout with cancer also *GG.* Dang, I hope *Casey* is ok.
I'm also really concerned about some others too, like *Tenspeed*. He was headed to Venice the last we heard from him on post number #2565, and that was 4 months ago.
I sure hope *Kgirl *comes out to play soon..I miss her.


----------



## Just Cooking

Its a shame that, as much as we enjoy many members, we don't make certain there is a way to make contact beyond the forum itself..  

In another food forum I used to follow, a few of us kept in contact after it closed.. Not close friends but just interested in health, family, etc.

I often think of K-Girl, Joel, tenspeed and others.. Now cd is added to those missing persons..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Its a shame that, as much as we enjoy many members, we don't make certain there is a way to make contact beyond the forum itself..
> 
> In another food forum I used to follow, a few of us kept in contact after it closed.. Not close friends but just interested in health, family, etc.
> 
> I often think of K-Girl, Joel, tenspeed and others.. Now cd is added to those missing persons..
> 
> Ross


There sort of is a way to let forum members contact you outside the forum, by email. I just enabled it from the User CP. It doesn't show your email. I'm pretty sure that the person using it doesn't get to see your email. But, it does mean that you can receive email from people here, even if you don't get a chance to check in. It shows up on the contact tab of the user profile.


----------



## Just Cooking

That's interesting, taxlady.. I'm assuming that they must be on your "friend" list..

Thank you..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> That's interesting, taxlady.. I'm assuming that they must be on your "friend" list..
> 
> Thank you..
> 
> Ross



I didn't see a place to choose that option for this. I checked from a "private browsing window" and didn't see the option to email me. Maybe it's friends only and maybe it's members only. Do you mind checking my profile so we know?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...I sure hope *Kgirl *comes out to play soon..I miss her.


*K-Girl* and I are Facebook friends; she posted something earlier this week, so at least we know she's still alive! I miss her hanging around here, too. *casey* had sent me his business cell phone number when he was in the Rhode Island area a while ago, thinking that there would have been a chance for us to meet up. That never happened, but I did just send him a text now to see if he's alive and kicking. I hope all the other missing people are fine, too.



Just Cooking said:


> Its a shame that, as much as we enjoy many members, we don't make certain there is a way to make contact beyond the forum itself...


There isn't any rule against making a personal connection with someone off the DC platform.  I've made off-board friendship connections with a number of DC members, exchanging personal email addresses, maybe phone numbers and home addresses, too. Himself and I have even met up with *tinlizzie* and *Got Garlic* (and her DH) in Real Life. It's quite a kick to meet people face-to-face after you have this mental image about them. In our case, it's been all good.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I didn't see a place to choose that option for this. I checked from a "private browsing window" and didn't see the option to email me. Maybe it's friends only and maybe it's members only. Do you mind checking my profile so we know?



OK... I guess I was looking at a different window.. I see, in your profile and in my profile, a "contact" window which gives the option to send an email.. I'm going to find cd's profile and see if that option is there..

Pretty cool..

*Edit...   No email option on cd's profile*..  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> CG. I finally got that dose of good luck! Because of all the asthma attacks, pneumonia, and bronchitis I have been having, I was sent to a new respirologist out here. She started from scratch and ordered every blood test and scan there is. On our second visit, she told me that I tested low for immunoglobulins and apparently it has been that way from birth. So it took 61 years but I finally have a diagnosis for all my infections, fatigue and shortness of breath. I do an infusion once a week. I was trained by a nurse who specializes in this kind of treatment. She showed me how to do it myself and I am getting better at it. I will be doing it for life but hopefully, I will have the energy to do the things I want.



Well, the good news turned into a Stephen King story. I felt good for about 2 weeks then got even more fatigued than normal, slept most of each day, couldn't eat and when I did I lost it shortly after. I "missed Christmas" and could barely take Miley out to do her business. 

This lasted 2 1/2 months until I went off it and then I had two weeks of withdrawal. When my doctor was back we decided to try another one and it is working like a charm! It only took two weeks to get started and there are no nasty side effects. The new med is "Hizentra".

To make this fit the MIA title, this is the reason I haven't been around since I let you know things were going to get better...it took a little longer than expected.


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Well, the good news turned into a Stephen King story. I felt good for about 2 weeks then got even more fatigued than normal, slept most of each day, couldn't eat and when I did I lost it shortly after. I "missed Christmas" and could barely take Miley out to do her business.
> 
> This lasted 2 1/2 months until I went off it and then I had two weeks of withdrawal. When my doctor was back we decided to try another one and it is working like a charm! It only took two weeks to get started and there are no nasty side effects. The new med is "Hizentra".
> 
> To make this fit the MIA title, this is the reason I haven't been around since I let you know things were going to get better...it took a little longer than expected.



So happy for this good news, LP!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Well, the good news turned into a Stephen King story. I felt good for about 2 weeks then got even more fatigued than normal...To make this fit the MIA title, this is the reason I haven't been around since I let you know things were going to get better...it took a little longer than expected.


Well dayumn, *Lydia*, that sure was lousy about sleeping through the holidays. I hope the new meds you're taking now work for more than two weeks. Continued good luck in your quest for good health - or at least for not feeling lousy. Sometimes middling is all we can hope for some days, right?


----------



## taxlady

Glad you seem to finally have found the right meds LP.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Glad you seem to finally have found the right meds LP.


Ditto! I hope you continue to do well on this medication. Take care.


----------



## Andy M.

LP, glad you're feeling better. Sorry you missed so much of the holidays.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone! I have had my fourth infusion of meds and I am still doing well...


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone! I have had my fourth infusion of meds and I am still doing well...



Yay!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Yay!


Ditto! So happy to hear that [emoji813]


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone! I have had my fourth infusion of meds and I am still doing well...



WOW! Excellent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear it, LP! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> …  The new med is "Hizentra".
> 
> To make this fit the MIA title, this is the reason I haven't been around since I let you know things were going to get better...it took a little longer than expected.



This is great news LP!
I looked your new meds up, that sounds like some heavy stuff


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LP, you are one of the very special people on DC who I would really like to see stay healthy here on DC.  You have been such a great friend to so many people, me included.  Take care of yourself and heal.

Thisi getting old stuff is not pleasant.  It isn't the golden age, it's the rust age, or aluminum oxide age.  We just aren't as strong as when we were made of steel, or aircraft aluminum.

Fortunately, the steel that you were, supported so many, and helped others in ways that you will never know.  The butterfly a\effect, and all that.  That one time, when you did something courteous, to someone you didn't even know, changed their life for the better, and that in turn changed something else for the better.  And LP, you were that example so many times.

Thank you for being you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

I see Kayelle hasn't been online here since Monday night. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> I see Kayelle hasn't been online here since Monday night. Anyone know what's going on?




Hi Andy. It's nice to be missed. Actually I've been packing for a round trip cruise to Hawaii due to leave a week from today. Yesterday we decided not to go because of the Corona virus. When the cruise on a sister ship is now in quarantine off the coast of San Francisco we didn't want to be in the same position of floating in a Petri dish in the Pacific. That ship was returning from Hawaii. If we were 20 years younger and in perfect health we might have rolled the dice, but all four of our kids thanked us for cancelling. 

Actually instead of losing all that money in spite of our insurance, Princess will now give us credit on the same cruise next year. I don't know about anyone else but this epidemic has me plenty nervous. 

Now I need to unpack. Bummer.


----------



## Just Cooking

Wise decision, Kayelle...  and glad you were MIA for vacation packing reasons.. 

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Hi Andy. It's nice to be missed. Actually I've been packing for a round trip cruise to Hawaii due to leave a week from today. Yesterday we decided not to go because of the Corona virus. When the cruise on a sister ship is now in quarantine off the coast of San Francisco we didn't want to be in the same position of floating in a Petri dish in the Pacific. That ship was returning from Hawaii. If we were 20 years younger and in perfect health we might have rolled the dice, but all four of our kids thanked us for cancelling.
> 
> Actually instead of losing all that money in spite of our insurance, Princess will now give us credit on the same cruise next year. I don't know about anyone else but this epidemic has me plenty nervous.
> 
> Now I need to unpack. Bummer.




I think you made a wise decision. Glad all's well.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I think you made a wise decision. Glad all's well.


Ditto!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Hi Andy. It's nice to be missed. Actually I've been packing for a round trip cruise to Hawaii due to leave a week from today. Yesterday we decided not to go because of the Corona virus. When the cruise on a sister ship is now in quarantine off the coast of San Francisco we didn't want to be in the same position of floating in a Petri dish in the Pacific. That ship was returning from Hawaii. If we were 20 years younger and in perfect health we might have rolled the dice, but all four of our kids thanked us for cancelling.
> 
> Actually instead of losing all that money in spite of our insurance, Princess will now give us credit on the same cruise next year. I don't know about anyone else but this epidemic has me plenty nervous.
> 
> Now I need to unpack. Bummer.



WOW! 
*K-L*, DH and I were just talking about you and *SC*, so glad that Princess is doing the right thing.

It's unfortunate that the World seems to going to hell in a hand basket, but too have decided to cancel our Hawaii trip this year.  It's just too risky.

So now, where are we going to go instead this Spring?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle and Souschef....I'm SO thankful you made the decision to cancel your cruise.  Been thinking of you and worrying about you two being quarantined on a ship off the coast, or worse...contracting the virus.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> *K-L*, DH and I were just talking about you and *SC*, so glad that Princess is doing the right thing.
> 
> It's unfortunate that the World seems to going to hell in a hand basket, but too have decided to cancel our Hawaii trip this year.  It's just too risky.
> 
> *So now, where are we going to go instead this Spring? *




Tehachapi.   

Glad you cancelled your trip as well, kgirl.    This virus is nothing to be messed with.


----------



## taxlady

One more person glad that Kayelle and Sous Chef decided not to risk the cruise at this time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, I'm sorry that you and Souschef had some dumb germ ruin your vacation plans. Better to be safe than sorry, though. 

As Cleveland sports fans are used to saying, "wait until next year".


----------



## cjmmytunes

Kayelle, so glad you and SC decided to cancel this cruise and wait to go when things are calmer.  This virus is nothing to play around with.


----------



## taxlady

I just wanted to give a shout out to one of our valued  members who hasn't been around very much, Rocklobster. He is busy making food for people to bring home during this pandemic. If you want to follow his deli on Facebook, here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/LakeviewDeliMeatery/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Taxy, took a visit and left a message!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW!!!
You go Roch!


----------



## dragnlaw

thanks Taxy - nice to know he's able to do "something"!  I'm sure there are many of us who would like to help somehow but due to the nature of the situation, just can't.

Way to go Rock!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Kayelle Is MIA!!*

As per K-L's profile, she last posted on 3/17 but it does not show when she was last logged in...
Anyone have info on our friend?
I sent her a PM a coupla days ago, but have not heard back.
*worried* 

>edit same for souschef, last posted on 3/17


----------



## Rocklobster

Hey, everybody! Thanks for the messages...we're doing what we can..the deli is in a small community, away from larger grocery chains so we are trying to offer staples if people need them..Most people seem to be doing well..we are in a relatively low risk area...we've delivered some stuff to people, but many come in because we aren't very crowded and they have been shut in for a few weeks and they want to get out. We have been talking with our land lord and may be closing for a few weeks because he has been interested in renovating for a year now...this may be the right time..we are getting a bit burnt out and stressed to say the least..we have had to lay off our employees so it is just Winona and I...we welcome the break...we also are exposed so things could go very wrong in many ways if one or both of us come down with it. might be best to take a break until things cool off, which I hope comes sooner than later..
All the best and be safe every one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Rocklobster said:


> Hey, everybody! Thanks for the messages...we're doing what we can..the deli is in a small community, away from larger grocery chains so we are trying to offer staples if people need them..Most people seem to be doing well..we are in a relatively low risk area...we've delivered some stuff to people, but many come in because we aren't very crowded and they have been shut in for a few weeks and they want to get out. We have been talking with our land lord and may be closing for a few weeks because he has been interested in renovating for a year now...this may be the right time..we are getting a bit burnt out and stressed to say the least..we have had to lay off our employees so it is just Winona and I...we welcome the break...we also are exposed so things could go very wrong in many ways if one or both of us come down with it. might be best to take a break until things cool off, which I hope comes sooner than later..
> All the best and be safe every one.




Stay safe and healthy guys!
You are both such good humans to help as much as you have.
It wouldn't be a bad idea to take a rest,maybe give a good heads up
to the Community and lay low for a while!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for dropping in Roch. Take care of yourselves. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi *Roch*! You and Winona are so sweet for taking care of your townfolk. You be sure to take care of yourself, too, though. We don't want anything happening to you guys.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As per K-L's profile, she last posted on 3/17 but it does not show when she was last logged in...
> Anyone have info on our friend?
> I sent her a PM a coupla days ago, but have not heard back.
> *worried*
> 
> >edit same for souschef, last posted on 3/17


I sent Kayelle a PM a couple days ago too, with the same results.


----------



## Just Cooking

Take good care of yourselves, *Roch*..

Not pleased to see that *Kayelle *is MIA..  


Everyone needs to check in, during this stressful time, please..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Take good care of yourselves, *Roch*..
> 
> Not pleased to see that *Kayelle *is MIA..
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to check in, during this stressful time, please..
> 
> Ross



I too am concerned about Kayelle and souschef. I sure hope they are okay and that they check in soon.

I think the idea of checking in is excellent. Maybe also make sure that some our friends on here have other ways of reaching us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I sent a PM to Cheryl earlier today. She hasn't posted since the 14th. I know she said this virus has her all nervous. I hope she's just busy doing house things.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I sent a PM to Cheryl earlier today. She hasn't posted since the 14th. I know she said this virus has her all nervous. I hope she's just busy doing house things.



Oh dear, I hope she is alright. You are more observant than me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hey all, I'm OK and I sure hope Kay and Souschef are as well.  I don't know for sure, but she also may be feeling the blahs as I am....this is indeed a challenging time and I pray that she and Steve are OK.  I know that we should keep a stiff upper lip while still being diligent to avoid this virus....it's tough for everyone.  My town of 30,000 just got it's confirmed 3rd case today. Love you all and be safe.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Hey all, I'm OK and I sure hope Kay and Souschef are as well.  I don't know for sure, but she also may be feeling the blahs as I am....this is indeed a challenging time and I pray that she and Steve are OK.  I know that we should keep a stiff upper lip while still being diligent to avoid this virus....it's tough for everyone.  My town of 30,000 just got it's confirmed 3rd case today. Love you all and be safe.



Glad to see you are doing okay; still alive and kicking.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Glad to see you are doing okay; still alive and kicking.



+1...   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for checking in, Cheryl. How's about you poke your head up at least once a week  just so we know you're fine and we don't have to worry about you?

Now if only Kayelle or Souschef would say hi...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for checking in, Cheryl. How's about you poke your head up at least once a week  just so we know you're fine and we don't have to worry about you?
> 
> Now if only Kayelle or Souschef would say hi...


Ditto! Good to hear from you, Cheryl! We missed you. Glad to know you're doing well.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so sorry to have worried anyone. SC and I are well so far, but this whole thing has done a real number on my head. I tend to crawl into my hiding place and get really quiet. Forgive me please.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for checking in, Kayelle. Hang in there and stay safe. We'll come through this thing together.


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad to hear that everyone's OK.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to see you are still doing fine KL. I tried to send you a PM, but,  "Kayelle has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm so sorry to have worried anyone. SC and I are well so far, but this whole thing has done a real number on my head. I tend to crawl into my hiding place and get really quiet. Forgive me please.




I so get that.   So good to hear from you!  Thanks to everyone for checking in on those of us who have kind of checked out for a couple of weeks.  I'll try to check in every few days, it's nice to know that folks here care.  UGH...on top of it all, my bank cards were hacked a couple of weeks ago and although I've gotten my money back, it was a freakin' pain in the butt to clear it all up and go through the hassle of getting new cards....


Be safe, all.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for checking in, Cheryl. How's about you poke your head up at least once a week  just so we know you're fine and we don't have to worry about you?
> 
> Now if only Kayelle or Souschef would say hi...




Will do.  Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I hope everyone is well!  Been a while, got a new computer and lost my favorites and logins.  But I have found my way home!  Due to SARS CoV-2 my company has us working from home (I'm the exec chef of a nonprofit but they've had me pivot to doing work with their social media accounts).  I feel fortunate because most all restaurants here in Montana are closed, and most of my friends and colleagues are laid off or out of work.


Stay safe everyone!


----------



## taxlady

Nice to see you Rob. You stay safe too.


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from Kayelle or Souschef, since SC posted in Today's Funny, back on 12 April?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I haven't, but she did say that this entire health scare has her stressed, so I suppose she's just nesting in their lovely home. I hope all is well with *Kay* and her *Souschef*.

*msmofet* hasn't posted since Wednesday of Easter week, but I did see that she had peeked in on us Sunday evening.

I did hear from *tinlizzie* a week or two ago. So far, everything is fine by her in FL.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't, but she did say that this entire health scare has her stressed, so I suppose she's just nesting in their lovely home. I hope all is well with *Kay* and her *Souschef*.
> 
> *msmofet* hasn't posted since Wednesday of Easter week, but I did see that she had peeked in on us Sunday evening.
> 
> I did hear from *tinlizzie* a week or two ago. So far, everything is fine by her in FL.



Thanks for the update. I wish people would at least post a "Hi".


----------



## Kayelle

{{{{{DC friends}}}} I only wish that hug could be real. 

I'm really embarrassed to have worried anyone by staying away, but as I mentioned this disaster has really done a number on my head and put me into a clinical depression. The meds have kicked in a little now and I'm again able to remember all I have to be grateful for, especially our health and the health of all those we know and love. 

We don't really have a food delivery as an option and so Souschef has been grocery shopping as needed with all the precautions, but it makes me a crazy nervous wreck for him to be "out there". Cooking has become a chore rather than a pleasure, and who knows when or if the pleasure will return, so as you can see I have little to offer, other than to tell you how much you mean to me. Thank you again for caring.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> {{{{{DC friends}}}} I only wish that hug could be real.
> 
> I'm really embarrassed to have worried anyone by staying away, but as I mentioned this disaster has really done a number on my head and put me into a clinical depression. The meds have kicked in a little now and I'm again able to remember all I have to be grateful for, especially our health and the health of all those we know and love.
> 
> We don't really have a food delivery as an option and so Souschef has been grocery shopping as needed with all the precautions, but it makes me a crazy nervous wreck for him to be "out there". Cooking has become a chore rather than a pleasure, and who knows when or if the pleasure will return, so as you can see I have little to offer, other than to tell you how much you mean to me. Thank you again for caring.



(((Great, big, squishy hugs))) Kayelle. Thanks for letting us know how you are doing.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> (((Great, big, squishy hugs))) Kayelle. Thanks for letting us know how you are doing.


Ditto. I'm glad the medication is helping you. And Kay, dear - you have much to offer [emoji2] If you're reading or watching something interesting, pop in and let us know. Food isn't the only thing going on here. Take care [emoji3590]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So happy to hear from you, Kayelle! Hugs and love to you and your dear Souschef. Like GG said, pop in and wave a couple times a week so we know you're still hanging in there. [emoji813]


----------



## Whiskadoodle

{{{{  Hugs to you Kayelle, and SC}}}}    and since there is plenty  to go around,,,,  {{{{{{ a group hug for Everyone}}}}}  Stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle and Sous Chef, take care. You're the best.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I like that* Whiska*
{{{{ group hug }}}}}

*K-L*, I concur, you have so much more to offer here at DC
than just what you've been cooking or not.
I just plain love to hear from you *AND* SC!! No matter the topic.


----------



## bethzaring

Good to hear from you KL.  It's tough "out there".  Dh is dealing with clients who travel to London and back and don't quarantine themselves for 14 days, which is a New Mexico regulation.  He is not a happy camper.

Hang in there!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I like that* Whiska*
> {{{{ group hug }}}}}
> 
> *K-L*, I concur, you have so much more to offer here at DC
> than just what you've been cooking or not.
> I just plain love to hear from you *AND* SC!! No matter the topic.



A happy +1

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

KL, and Souschef, the joy from cooking is attained through exercising your creativity, Enjoying the success of your efforts, learning from the mistakes, and being able to share your creations, and the results of the work it takes to prepare good food with those you love.  If you aren't exploring, and are cooking just to sustain life, then cooking is just another chore.

I use cooking as an avenue of escape from hte challenges of daily life.  in cooking, I get to pick my challenges, rather than having them thrust upon me by life.

We all can both sympathies, and empathize with you.  We are all in this big, collective boat together.  Just remember, you can't catch COVID-19 from DC.  I may not be able to give you an actual hug, but I can tell you that you are important to all of us, and to me.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Does anyone know the status of Bt?  I miss my friend.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Does anyone know the status of Bt?  I miss my friend.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



*Chief*, BT said adios to us all awhiles back and haven't seen
hide nor hair of him, anywhere.
He said that he was not going to do anymore Social Media stuff,
something about his Dad I think.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, I really miss BT because he is, as it turns out, is a distant cousin.  Sure miss him and his wit and information.

Come on, cus, come back to us.  Hope you are lurking.  We all miss you.










b


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

There are certain peoppe who form the foundation blocks of any community.  We are fortunate to have several oin DC.  I won't name names because there are too many.  But BT was a capstone, and could support us all with his sly wit, and general knowledge.  Ad as I said, he was a good friend.  I hope he, and his family are doing well in these challenging times.

As for the rest of you foundation stones, no slacking off.  We don'gt want to become the Leaning Tower of Pizza, or is that the leaning tower of Croquembouche?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm getting a bit concerned about *Uncle Bob*. Anyone hear from him? He did drop by just before last Christmas, but he never did stop by his birthday greeting thread - which he's done regular-like over the years. I sure hope he and his little Brown-Eyed Girl are doing fine.


----------



## Souschef

*She's BAACK!!!*

Kayelle just calculated that since she got back from her isolation, she posted 63 posts since April 27!!. That averages 9 posts a day! I know you are all glad to see her back, I am thrilled as she has come back with a vengeance.
She calls it diarrhea of the keyboard, and I offered to rub Imodium on the keyboard for her


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> Kayelle just calculated that since she got back from her isolation, she posted 63 posts since April 27!!. That averages 9 posts a day! I know you are all glad to see her back, I am thrilled as she has come back with a vengeance.
> She calls it diarrhea of the keyboard, and i offered to rub Imodium on the keyboard for her



ROFL!!!  Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  Glad she's feeling better.



+1

Good to see you here too Souschef.


----------



## bethzaring

Souschef said:


> Kayelle just calculated that since she got back from her isolation, she posted 63 posts since April 27!!. That averages 9 posts a day! I know you are all glad to see her back, I am thrilled as she has come back with a vengeance.
> She calls it diarrhea of the keyboard, and I offered to rub Imodium on the keyboard for her




I'm very glad she has come back!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Souschef said:


> Kayelle just calculated that since she got back from her isolation, she posted 63 posts since April 27!!. That averages 9 posts a day! I know you are all glad to see her back, I am thrilled as she has come back with a vengeance...


I'm so happy for both Kayelle and you that's she's back to being Kayelle. Glad she's got her mojo back!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so happy for both Kayelle and you that's she's back to being Kayelle. Glad she's got her mojo back!


Ditto! We really missed her - and you! [emoji16]


----------



## Kayelle

You guys are the best!! 


I was really hoping to see our Cheryl when I returned but I see she hasn't posted since April 14th. I sure hope she's not in the shape I was, and that she's just busy. I sent her a PM today so we'll see. *We miss you Cheryl  *


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> You guys are the best!!
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to see our Cheryl when I returned but I see she hasn't posted since April 14th. I sure hope she's not in the shape I was, and that she's just busy. I sent her a PM today so we'll see. *We miss you Cheryl  *


We definitely miss you, Cheryl! I hope you'll come back soon [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

Yes, we want to see Cheryl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> You guys are the best!!
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to see our Cheryl when I returned but I see she hasn't posted since April 14th. I sure hope she's not in the shape I was, and that she's just busy. I sent her a PM today so we'll see. *We miss you Cheryl  *



Yup, miss ya Cheryl! 

And *K-L* and *SC*, so nice to have you guys back in the fold!


----------



## Kayelle

TSM Kgirl, but if our Cheryl is in a bad space right now, there's nobody who understands more than me. 

We are here for you *Cheryl.... *whenever you are ready.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Miss you, *Cheryl*. Finish up that big jigsaw puzzle you were working on and come back and visit, ya hear?


----------



## Kayelle

I got a PM from Cheryl. I was so glad to hear she is ok, and she'll be back as soon as she can.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I got a PM from Cheryl. I was so glad to hear she is ok, and she'll be back as soon as she can.



Good News!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

K-L an SC, after all the prayers, and warm thoughts sent my way, and because you two are such gracious and great people, I too must say welcome back.

You know who else I miss; Audio and Crewsk.  I'd also like to see more of Uncle Bob too.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## taxlady

I'm missing two people I haven't seen here in ages: Babetoo and Zhizara.


----------



## Kayelle

You are a true sweetheart *Chief*, thank you. 

I was recently just thinking of *Babetoo* and *Zhizara.* In fact, I tried to track down *Babetoo*, which caused me to become reacquainted with* DaveMD,* who thankfully has come back to us after more than 4 years. I'm so glad about that. After personally connecting with him once more, he's one great guy. Sadly, he didn't have any information about *Babetoo.*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ya know. we could start a sticky threas with the names of members who are no longer on DC, sort of an honors list.  We might call it - Great Memories, or something like that.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chef Munky

The last time that I remember Babetoo posting she had commented that she was having health and computer problems.
Her family was stepping in.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> The last time that I remember *Babetoo *posting she had commented that she was having health and computer problems.
> Her family was stepping in.




 Now that you mention it *Munky*, I remember the same. I know that she was elderly even back then and in poor health too. That was so long ago (2013) that I remember her as being the first person I ever heard of that had their groceries delivered by Von's Supermarket. She lived near San Diego, and I always enjoyed her posts.


After doing more sleuthing, I found her last post..https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-56.html#post1279798


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> Now that you mention it *Munky*, I remember the same. I know that she was elderly even back then and in poor health too. That was so long ago (2013) that I remember her as being the first person I ever heard of that had their groceries delivered by Von's Supermarket. She lived near San Diego, and I always enjoyed her posts.
> 
> 
> After doing more sleuthing, I found her last post..https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-56.html#post1279798




She was also at the time missing her friend that had to be placed in a home.
Wherever she is on this day, I hope she's happy and doing better.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> She was also at the time missing her friend that had to be placed in a home.
> *Wherever she is on this day, I hope she's happy and doing better.*




I remember her being a Mom too....


----------



## LPBeier

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ya know. we could start a sticky threas with the names of members who are no longer on DC, sort of an honors list.  We might call it - Great Memories, or something like that.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Hope you aren't thinking of putting me on that list, Chief! I don't get here as often as I would like but I haven't forgotten all my friends here. 

I am busy working as a self-management health coach - I guide people with various health conditions through their goals - whether getting back to work, coming to terms with pain, etc. 

I've also been dealing with my own health issues. 

The good news is that through all my pain and fatigue, I have been able to cook more again. I've made lasagne, tacos, grilled stuffed pork tenderloin and much more. Though at the same time we have eaten a lot of soup and grilled sandwiches LOL!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

And I am so very glad you aren't on thst list.  You are now, and always will be, a cherished friend.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...I am busy working as a self-management health coach...


Hey! There you are, *Lydia*! Long time no see. I hope you get more chances to pop by to say "hi".


I'm a bit concerned about *K-Girl* right now. She hasn't posted since the day she went out to lunch with her lady friends on May 20th.  I hope she didn't get a side order of "sick" when she went out in public to eat.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm going to be underground for awhile (reads as MIA).

We just came back from DH's doctor's appointment in town,
as soon as Doctor walked into the room and asked, "What are
we here for today?" and DH point to a lump on the side of his face,
Doc immediately said, "Oh, that's Skin Cancer".

The big C word! 

He took a biopsy and so now we have to wait 10-14 days
for the results, basically to find out what type. 

Not a happy day for us here In The Middle Of The Desert, 
but we'll try to look past this for now and try to stay
positive. 

I will though, be making alot of DH's favorite dishes and goodies
to help pass this time of stress and anxiety.

We're both hopeful that it's something pretty simple and localized
and certainly not metastasized.

Here's the funny thing, if you can call it that, we have been 
seeing a wonderful Dermatologist back in Southern Arizona
for more than 10 years, and with all of this SIP Covid-19
s--- I mean stuff, we cancelled and said, well we've both been
perfectly fine all these years, surely we could skip a year, right?

WRONG!

So for my my dear DC friends, I'm out ... I'll see ya when I see ya


----------



## Andy M.

Best of luck to you guys. We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## taxlady

(((Great, big, smushy hugs, Kgirl))). Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Good luck and positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hugs, good thoughts, and prayers for both of you.

FWIW, a dear friend of Loverly's had a skin cancer removed when she was 19. She's 39 now and has not had a recurrence in those 20 years. I hope your DH has the same results.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hugs, good thoughts, and prayers for both of you.  (((hugs)))



The same from Jeannie and me..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Can't add more than what has been already said but can say it all over again. 

Good vibes, big hugs, sweet and hopefully calming thoughts but also  "keep on trucking" and try not to let those rough roads take over.

Sending a few dragonettes to help distract and hopefully lift your spirits some. 

more hugs


----------



## GotGarlic

K'girl, I'm sorry to hear that. My DH had skin cancer a few years ago. Fortunately, it was a slow-growing type that hadn't progressed very far and was treatable by micro-surgery. I hope you and your DH have the same outcome. Best wishes to you both. Hugs.


----------



## bethzaring

I'll be thinking about you and your DH.  Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Katie H

My heart and thoughts are with you.  I'm still managing the big "C" thing after having a breast cancer diagnosis.  I'm hanging in there and I hope you have the strength to carry on.


----------



## Kathleen

Hoping all goes well with DH.  Keeping you close in thoughts.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope and praying for all the best.


----------



## dragnlaw

Katie H said:


> I'm hanging in there and I hope you have the strength to carry on.



Com'on *Katie*, you can do this! 
*Kgirl*, to all of you  -   prognosis' are getting better and better every year. 

Think positive, close your eyes, wrap your arms around yourself, squeeze hard and there! You just got big big hugs from me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> i'm going to be underground for awhile (reads as mia).
> 
> We just came back from dh's doctor's appointment in town,
> as soon as doctor walked into the room and asked, "what are
> we here for today?" and dh point to a lump on the side of his face,
> doc immediately said, "oh, that's skin cancer".
> 
> the big c word!
> 
> He took a biopsy and so now we have to wait 10-14 days
> for the results, basically to find out what type.
> 
> ... Snipped ...




benign!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Great news for you and your DH, K-Girl! You guys have been in my thoughts often since your previous post. Give him a big hug from me, would you?


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Great news for you and your DH, K-Girl! You guys have been in my thoughts often since your previous post. Give him a big hug from me, would you?



Ditto +1 and more  and more 

and give yourself a hug too while you'r at it!


----------



## JoAnn L.

What wonderful news!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Yes!!!..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Yay! Great news for you guys.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thank you all!
And yes it's been a very long 18 days.
We are both so glad to have weathered that storm, together and came out the other end in one piece.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone got news on Kayelle?
She hasn't posted since 10/10/2020 ...


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Has anyone got news on Kayelle?
> She hasn't posted since 10/10/2020 ...



I miss her posts here. I think she must be okay. Souschef posted today, in the "Today's Harvest" thread.

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f139/todays-harvest-93426-56.html#post1638562


----------



## bethzaring

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Has anyone got news on Kayelle?
> She hasn't posted since 10/10/2020 ...



I've been thinking about her too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Does anyone have any word on *CherylJ*?
She hasn't been around since September... she made mention that this pandemic business had her in a bad way as well as *Kayelle*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Great news for K-girl.  I worry about Kyelle, and the others, indeed, for all of us.  That vaccine can't get here fast enough.  For those that knew, and enjoyed him, I wish I knew how to get hold of BuckyTom.  He's a special guy.

I remember so many who made their mark here over the many years I've frequented DC.  My prayers go out to all of them, and all who are still here.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I'm not going to be completely away, less active here until we get our internet connection back. Unfortunately, we have gotten used to losing it far too often, but not usually for this long - since around 11 AM today. Wish me luck getting it back soon.


----------



## Alix

You'll be missed taxlady.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> You'll be missed taxlady.



Thanks. I'm back. We got it back around 18h30. DH had to call today and ask what was happening with the repair. Our ISP didn't know, so they phoned Bell, from whom they rent the lines, and Bell couldn't find the ticket for the problem. The Bell technician showed up around 18h and was very nice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PHEW!
Thank goodness there taxy!!! 
Isn't it funny how our dependence on the WWW has grown?
I can remember back, oh, maybe 20 years back, folks saying, 
oh no, I'll never have a need for that contraption 
(reads as DH)


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> PHEW!
> Thank goodness there taxy!!!
> Isn't it funny how our dependence on the WWW has grown?
> I can remember back, oh, maybe 20 years back, folks saying,
> oh no, I'll never have a need for that contraption
> (reads as DH)



Yeah, really. The internet is just about the only way I have been socializing since March. I talk to my sister and one friend on the phone, and not very often. I haven't seen any of my friends with some very minor exceptions. All in five minute or less episodes: my favourite neighbour (she won't wear a mask or I would probably have been hanging out with her outdoors), one friend who brought us groceries once and brought us a full propane tank another time, and  a friend of the hubster who dropped off a plant (I only spoke with that person through a second story window). So, yeah, the internet is important, especially at the moment. It's also how we get almost all our groceries and do all of our banking. So, being able to be in touch with the people here on DC and with friends on FB has been helping me maintain my sanity.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Anybody?
Kayelle has not been around for 2 months now,
and her Souschef not since 11/10/20, any word?
I sent a PM to K, but no response. 
Getting seriously worried about them!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle and I had a back-and-forth at Thanksgiving and they were hanging in there at that time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Does anyone have any word on *CherylJ*?
> She hasn't been around since September... she made mention that this pandemic business had her in a bad way as well as *Kayelle*



*Kayelle* was around at her birthday, 
but *CherylJ* is still MIA ... does anyone have contact with her?


----------



## LPBeier

I am still in isolation though I am "allowed" out to walk Miley once a day - fully masked and socially distanced! I still haven't received my first COVID-19 Vaccine and then I will be allowed out more.

I decided to spend some of my time taking an Editing Certificate program to make me "look" like I know what I'm doing, which I do.

It seems like I get here and stay for a few days and then disappear again. I don't mean to - life is just getting complicated.

Oh, have I mentioned that I have finally been formally diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes. Not a big surprise and I am eating pretty well, anyway! It is just more medicine


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Kayelle* was around at her birthday,
> but *CherylJ* is still MIA ... does anyone have contact with her?



I, frequently, have wondered about them also.

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kayelle, CherylJ, and BuckyTom, three whoe are missed, and worried about.  I just wish that I knew if they are safe.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> ... snipped
> I decided to spend some of my time taking an Editing Certificate program to make me "look" like I know what I'm doing, which I do.



Good on ya Lydia!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Kayelle, CherylJ, and BuckyTom, three whoe are missed, and worried about.  I just wish that I knew if they are safe.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I miss BT's posts also. If memory serves me, he announced his intent to leave. I hope he is well too.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I miss BT's posts also. If memory serves me, *he announced his intent to leave*. I hope he is well too.
> 
> Ross



Yes he did.
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-124.html#post1586963


----------



## LPBeier

Just Cooking said:


> I miss BT's posts also. If memory serves me, he announced his intent to leave. I hope he is well too.
> 
> Ross



Yes, Bucky T left a few years ago because he wasn't happy with the way things were run. He had left before for similar reasons but always came back after a while. This last time he PM'd me (and I believe others) to say he was not coming back. I unfortunately believed him. I miss him too.


----------



## Kathleen

I hope all are well.  All are greatly missed.


----------



## Kayelle

*You guys are just the best.*

* *
We've  really missed all of you too.  The pandemic along with the USA  problems really knocked me out of the  emotional ball park with clinical  depression/anxiety. My Dr. changed my meds and now I'm good to go, or   at least, lots better. Besides, I knew I'd never be able to keep my yap  shut with my political rants.  I was a good girl.. 

  I'm thankful all of those we love survived  to live more of their  precious lives with Steve and I.  I'm also so thankful for the vaccine to  protect us all. Yep, I'm a believer in the vaccine along with my family.  There's just nothing like family hugs..what a blessing they are and how they were missed!  I thank God we had each other to hold tight in the dark days. I call him my rock and my soft place to fall. 

 I  frankly don't care if people choose to play Russian Roulette with  Covid19 by not getting vaccinated, but don't expect me to wear a mask to protect YOU, unless I'm required to do so.  

We have been fully vaccinated since mid March..exactly a year since the  lockdown began here. We had no side issues with either shot, other than sore arms. My arm is still very sore but the way I see it, that's a small price to pay for protection from this pandemic curse. I wish it would get better though.

  I see that my last post here was on my birthday in December and I want  to share one of the most precious gifts I've ever received in my very  long life, from my sweet 27 yr old *Sarah*... Actually I wonder if I'm actually the woman she thinks I am. 
My signature continues to inspire me.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> * *
> We've  really missed all of you too.  The pandemic along with the USA  problems really knocked me out of the  emotional ball park with clinical  depression/anxiety. My Dr. changed my meds and now I'm good to go, or   at least, lots better. Besides, I knew I'd never be able to keep my yap  shut with my political rants.  I was a good girl..
> 
> I'm thankful all of those we love survived  to live more of their  precious lives with Steve and I.  I'm also so thankful for the vaccine to  protect us all. Yep, I'm a believer in the vaccine along with my family.  There's just nothing like family hugs..what a blessing they are and how they were missed!  I thank God we had each other to hold tight in the dark days. I call him my rock and my soft place to fall.
> 
> I  frankly don't care if people choose to play Russian Roulette with  Covid19 by not getting vaccinated, but don't expect me to wear a mask to protect YOU, unless I'm required to do so.
> 
> We have been fully vaccinated since mid March..exactly a year since the  lockdown began here. We had no side issues with either shot, other than sore arms. My arm is still very sore but the way I see it, that's a small price to pay for protection from this pandemic curse. I wish it would get better though.
> 
> I see that my last post here was on my birthday in December and I want  to share one of the most precious gifts I've ever received in my very  long life, from my sweet 27 yr old *Sarah*... Actually I wonder if I'm actually the woman she thinks I am.
> My signature continues to inspire me.



Kayelle, you can't ask for a better gift than that!


----------



## GotGarlic

That's wonderful, Kayelle [emoji813]


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy to see you back, Kayelle.  

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Kayelle!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle, that is a lovely gift. I'm sure those words apply more than you know.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kayell, I know how much that gift means to you, s I am blessed with amazing, and loving grandchildren myself.  Every word they say, everything they do, is precious beyond description.  I am so pleased you have your grandkids love.  Life doesn't get any better than that.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the 
north


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Boy, *Kayelle*, it is good seeing you back here. Glad to read that you're looking on the bright side again and "back in the ballpark". The fact that you used that expression even though you don't like baseball made me chuckle. It doesn't take much to amuse me.  Now if you only could get *Cheryl* to join you and Sous on the bench...



Kayelle said:


> ...I see that my last post here was on my birthday in December and I want  to share one of the most precious gifts I've ever received in my very  long life, from my sweet 27 yr old *Sarah*... Actually I wonder if I'm actually the woman she thinks I am.
> My signature continues to inspire me.


That is so precious! What a special gift.


----------



## Kathleen

A beautiful gift, Kayelle.  Warm and thoughtful, and full of love.


----------



## Kathleen

Now that all are fully vaccinated, I will be visiting my father for the first time in two years.  Then prepping for the new school year.  I'll be sporadically around until September or so.  Not leaving for long, I hope.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kathleen said:


> Now that all are fully vaccinated, I will be visiting my father for the first time in two years.  Then prepping for the new school year.  I'll be sporadically around until September or so.  Not leaving for long, I hope.



Don't be a stranger.  Most of all, enjoy your family time.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I just noticed that it's JustJoel's birthday today. Does anyone know what happened to him. He hasn't been around for two years. His blog hasn't been updated since 2019 either.


----------



## Just Cooking

Have been wondering about Joel. 

Hope he is doing well.


Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Vacay - 9/22 - 10/4*

We're packing up the RV and hitting the road on Wednesday.  We'll be heading to Idaho to visit DH's best friend (& family) since diaper days...literally!  After a long weekend there, we'll turn around and head towards home, but we'll stay a week to camp with friends and attend the NW Cardigan (Welsh Corgi) Specialty.  It is _the_ Cardi show of the year and takes place during a big All Breed dog show.  

Our friends will bring their NEW RV along with their son and their 2 Corgis (they have Pembroke Welsh Corgis...the kind the Queen of England has, the ones without tails) and we'll camp and visit the dog shows.  

The 2020 show was cancelled, so this will be the first time Cadie will attend as a grown up doggie!  In 2019, she stopped to enjoy all the smells, constantly, so we ended up carrying her around a lot.  She's 27 pounds now, so can't be carried too far!  We'll get to see her sister and her breeder and we'll get to see Stanley's breeder and family too.  

It is always a good time but even better this time, since we'll have camping buddies with us too.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great time!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thanks Andy!  I'll bring my laptop along, so I won't be totally out of touch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Have a safe trip.
and, I'm very jealous ... I've always wanted to RV but DH is a city boy and prefers the Hampton Inn 

My dream rig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55b-MsQmzms

*sigh*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Ginny*, I hope you guys and your doggy kids have a great time! We'll look for your updates - and make sure you spill all the details when you get back.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...I've always wanted to RV but DH is a city boy and prefers the Hampton Inn ...


Maybe a Volkner Mobile would be more up DH's alley? It even has a hidden "garage" so he can park his...Bugatti? 

*Peek-a-Bugatti! What’s in the Belly of This Motorhome?*


----------



## GinnyPNW

Well, ours is no Volkner, but it is a bit larger than Leisure Travel Van.  This is actually our 3rd RV.  As they say, one never buys their last RV, first!  Each one has gotten a little bigger.  DH does all the driving and he is fond of saying that the length really doesn't make much difference as it is all behind you.  LOL.  

We had a Super-C as our first coach.  DH was put-off by the Class A's as they are a bus and you sit in front of the front wheels, making turns very different.  The Super-C was more what he was used to.  He was a Concrete Mixer driver.  But, once we had that rig and MIL decided she wanted to camp with us...and the "guest bed" was over the cab...that, and the fact that one was always needing to move out of the way so the other could pass by...we decided it was time to look at Class A's.  After we had that first Class A, we honed in on exactly what we wanted and just ordered the next one to get it right.  We love this rig!  And so do the pups.  I prefer having my own kitchen giving us the option of staying in or eating out.  And, the company motto is "Roughing It Smoothly" and that's about what we do!! 

We'll keep in touch!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Would you care to share any photos of your current rig *Ginny*?
Again, I'm very jealous!
I wish we had our own bedroom, bathroom, kitchen and livingroom on wheels, as folks call it "a condo on wheels".
DH doesn't get it!    And with all this covid stuff ... I mean it just makes sense.
Here's the rub though: I almost had him convinced to buy one, we even went to go look at a couple that were for sale within a coupla hours drive from our home, but then folks started to gauge!
We had been looking at a View 24V for about $60,000 and less for used, 
and then 
It's far too rich for my blood now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Ginny*, I hope you guys and your doggy kids have a great time! We'll look for your updates - and make sure you spill all the details when you get back.
> 
> 
> Maybe a Volkner Mobile would be more up DH's alley? It even has a hidden "garage" so he can park his...Bugatti?
> 
> *Peek-a-Bugatti! What’s in the Belly of This Motorhome?*



*CG*, didn't I share that somewhere here at DC a whiles back?
That's so cool!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Would you care to share any photos of your current rig *Ginny*?
> Again, I'm very jealous!
> I wish we had our own bedroom, bathroom, kitchen and livingroom on wheels, as folks call it "a condo on wheels".
> DH doesn't get it!    And with all this covid stuff ... I mean it just makes sense.
> Here's the rub though: I almost had him convinced to buy one, we even went to go look at a couple that were for sale within a coupla hours drive from our home, but then folks started to gauge!
> We had been looking at a View 24V for about $60,000 and less for used,
> and then
> It's far too rich for my blood now.



I'm so with you on the "it just makes sense."!  But, like you noticed, I think there's a whole lotta folks that came to that conclusion in the past year or so.  My advice, have some patience and I'm betting there will be a lot of folks eager to pass those RV's along, once things get back to a more normal way of life.  Like working and doing their more "usual" vacations?  In the more recent months, lots of friends report being stopped and asked if they would sell their rig!  Just on the street or in a gas station!  

And, more advice, likely worth what you are paying for it!  Zip...but, find a rental, even a private party rental...and try it out!  Make sure this is something you both enjoy.  And, figure out what you need to do this kind of vacation.  Do you want to go to the National Parks?  If so, many, many of them are very limited on length of the RV.  So check out what that might be.  Some are a short as 20 feet or so.  Or, are you more of the luxury resort type?  Swimming pools, golf courses, gourmet restaurants?  If so, they have their requirements too!  Many of them won't take a rig that is 22 feet or less.  Some have age requirements.  Some only accept Class A rigs.  

We like to camp with our friends and they have a range of ways they like to camp.  Some want to rent a yurt.  Others have a classic fiberglass (tiny) travel trailer.  Still others have a motorized coach or a huge 5th wheel.  They all have their pros & cons...but until you try them out, who knows what might best suit you guys? 

Prices are all over the place.  I recently saw a tiny tear drop trailer that I think my puppies might find comfy, but I don't know of many others that would...and they wanted $24,000...used!!  OMG!  I wouldn't give them $2,400!  But, to each their own.  

RV shows are also a good place to go and look.  Check out all the options, but then try them out too, if at all possible.  Save yourself from not buying your last RV first?

I'll look for some photos & send them to you directly!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sound advice *Ginny*!

I've been camping alot in my lifetime, got my duckies in a row, it's city boy over there 
I'm from the country myself and have no problem in a tent or a teardrop 
We looked into renting an RV for DH to test out, but then SIP hit.
And now we have my Mother to consider as well .... so, there you are.
I'm having a difficult time coming to grips with paying what it would cost for us to by a condo and then have to pay the maintenance for the rig.  Again, just too rich for my blood.
NOW, if Mom kicked in some $$$$$ too, well that could change the entire ballgame!


----------



## skilletlicker

eyeroll: headshake:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey Ginny and K-Girl, you need to get a room...I  mean thread! Maybe start one on RV camping.

Ginny, do you guys post anything about your travels on YouTube? Himself loves watching of all those people having so much fun while sitting on his tuchus. [emoji19]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

sorry


----------



## GinnyPNW

CG, sounds like something K-girl & I should give some consideration!  I'm betting there are other campers on DC too!!

For YouTube, blogs or other places, nope, we don't really do that.  I do have a YouTube Channel for our pups!!  Nothing about camping or RV really.  We're kind of private and insignificant, in the greater scheme?


----------



## GinnyPNW

Heading to the beach on Friday!!!  We just need to see the beach one more time before winter hits!  Even though I have 9 gardens going, 8 are in germination mode, so I think they won't miss me.  I may end the 9th one, we'll see.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> Heading to the *beach* on Friday!!!  We just need to see the beach one more time before winter hits!  Even though I have 9 gardens going, 8 are in germination mode, so I think they won't miss me.  I may end the 9th one, we'll see.



We haven't been to the beach, any beach since August of 2019!


Newport Beach California


Kailua Beach May 2019 *sigh*


----------



## GinnyPNW

So, beaches are a little different around here...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Beautiful *Ginny*! Where is this?


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Beautiful *Ginny*! Where is this?



The first one is Long Beach, WA.  The second is Grayland Beach State Park, WA.    This weekend, we'll be camping about half way between the two, but we've not camped there before, so no pictures.  It will be even LESS populated that the other two.  But, I hear they are clamming now, so we may see SOMEBODY on the beach this weekend.  

One tends to see more cars on the beach, as it is allowed and the beaches are wide and long...making for long walks.  I prefer to walk, others prefer to drive.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We have not been to Washington State, yet.
Our old neighbors moved there this past Spring and we had planned on going there to visit, but with all that's going on in the wacky World, we changed course.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We have not been to Washington State, yet.
> Our old neighbors moved there this past Spring and we had planned on going there to visit, but with all that's going on in the wacky World, we changed course.



Understandable...but don't nix the trip forever!  Where in Washington are they?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> Understandable...but don't nix the trip forever!  Where in Washington are they?



They're about an hour North from Spokane, she says it's beautiful there.
Her daughter, sil and only grandbaby moved there from Arizona for work, she insisted that she would never move to follow her children, but she never said that she wouldn't follow "that baby" 

Have fun this weekend camping *Ginny*!


----------



## GinnyPNW

We are home and all of the plants in the hydro gardens survived!  Woo hoo!  I think they even thrived, in our absence.  I've got some major pruning to do on the Curley Parsley and the Genovese Basil too.  The others are still in germination phase, or just past that to itty-bitty cute plants.  The beach was great but we're all happy to be home too.  Most especially Cadie.  She's becoming quite the homebody puppy!


----------



## Andy M.

Not really MIA as I will remain connected. SO and I are traveling to FL for her granddaughter's wedding this weekend. Then we're spending the following week with her sister and BIL. 

We will be staying at some nice cabins along the river. The rehearsal dinner and wedding are at an outdoor venue which eases our concerns a bit. 

We'll do some sight-seeing and a lot of relaxing by the pool the following week.

SO got her Pfizer booster yesterday so we're feeling good about that. I'm waiting for the final approval for the Moderna vaccine so I can get mine. I may get it in FL if the timing works out.

SO's sister (also in FL) is near the end with pancreatic cancer so that could impact our travel plans.

We plan to return on the 30th.


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Andy. I hope you guys enjoy yourselves and stay safe.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy, I'm surprised you can get your shot in another state.  My sister was in OK for their first shot and had to stay as they couldn't get their 2nd one in FL.  They wouldn't allow it.  But that was awhile ago, maybe the rules have relaxed a bit? 

At any rate - Have a great time, try to relax and enjoy yourselves! and yup, stay safe!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.

dragnlaw, That was an assumption on my part. It may not be possible. I figured I cold go to a CVS down there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Andy*, you and your SO have a great road trip, well I'm assuming that you're driving.  

I know what it's like when you've been away for awhile and get home *Ginny*.


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Andy*, you and your SO have a great road trip, well *I'm assuming that you're driving.*
> 
> I know what it's like when you've been away for awhile and get home *Ginny*.



Thanks. Nope. Flying. I have never driven to FL and, at my current age, I have no desire to do so.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Andy, I'm surprised you can get your shot in another state.  My sister was in OK for their first shot and had to stay as they couldn't get their 2nd one in FL.  They wouldn't allow it.  But that was awhile ago, maybe the rules have relaxed a bit?
> 
> At any rate - Have a great time, try to relax and enjoy yourselves! and yup, stay safe!





Andy M. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> dragnlaw, That was an assumption on my part. It may not be possible. I figured I cold go to a CVS down there.


I think it depends on the state. My neighbor got her first shot here and went to NC for the second, while visiting family there.


----------



## taxlady

Andy, you might be able to get a different brand of vaccine for your booster than the one you originally got. I have read that there may be more immunity from "mixing and matching" brands for the booster. Here's an article about the possibility of that being allowed in the US.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll wait for my Moderna...


----------



## Silversage

Andy M. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> dragnlaw, That was an assumption on my part. It may not be possible. I figured I cold go to a CVS down there.




Andy, I'm pretty sure you can get it at any drugstore down here.
My doctor is giving Moderna already, and has been since the Pfizer was approved.  After all, this is Florida.  We don' hafta follow no gub'mnt rules!


----------



## dragnlaw

My mistake!  Are you all talking about boosters?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Not really MIA as I will remain connected. SO and I are traveling to FL for her granddaughter's wedding this weekend. Then we're spending the following week with her sister and BIL...We plan to return on the 30th.


I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding. I'm sure you'll be glad to enjoy some quality time with family that you haven't seen in a long time. 



Andy M. said:


> Thanks. Nope. Flying. I have never driven to FL and, at my current age, I have no desire to do so.


In all of our trips to FL over the years (47 years next month!), we've flown down...four times. I _could_ list them, but why bother?  Himself has always loved to drive, and I usually take the wheel for a couple hours each day we're on the road. We're lucky in that we've never been pressed for time except when we were young and childless - otherwise Himself had enough vacation time that we didn't have to drive more than 500 miles a day. Now that we're retired, we can take as long as we want!

OH to FL wasn't bad. MA to FL is 200 to 300 miles further. And MA to Phoenix was... I still remember the 12 days we drove OH to MA to OH to Phoenix to MA...about 5800 miles in under two weeks. Oy!


----------



## Silversage

Andy, I just learned that Publix is giving both Moderna and Pfizer here - no questions asked.  No appointment necessary.  Just fill out the form and get your booster. there is a Publlix at every major intersection all across the state, so wherever you'll be, you can get it.


----------



## Andy M.

Silversage said:


> Andy, I just learned that Publix is giving both Moderna and Pfizer here - no questions asked.  No appointment necessary.  Just fill out the form and get your booster. there is a Publlix at every major intersection all across the state, so wherever you'll be, you can get it.





Thanks, I may try to work that into our plans.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Silversage said:


> Andy, I just learned that *Publix* is giving both Moderna and Pfizer here - no questions asked.  No appointment necessary.  Just fill out the form and get your booster. there is a Publlix at every major intersection all across the state, so wherever you'll be, you can get it.



Publix was a favorite grocery store when we were traveling back there.
I'll bet we were in one every day, when they are available, in the SouthEast.
My all time favorite is Wegman's!!!  OH MAN!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

I've had a few members ask why I have been absent lately. 
In case others might wonder, I'll fill you in here.

About March, I began to feel badly.
I had difficulty breathing, a loss of appetite, difficulty sleeping  and a loss of desire to do most anything, including cooking.

Over the months I was put through a series of medical tests.

It turned out that my greatest problem was AFIB. I, finally, was prescribed a blood thinner and scheduled for a cardioversion, to reset my heart rhythm.

Apparently that procedure was a success as, within a week (actually a short few days) I was back to my normal, grouchy, silly self.

I feel good and even want to cook again. 

My sweet Jeannie, who does not cook, took over responsibility for feeding us. I had little to no appetite and my taste buds seemed to take a hike. Jeannie thought this good as, as said, cooking isn't her thing. 

All better now and I look forward to rejoining into the forum conversations. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry to hear that you went through that, Ross, but I'm glad you're better and back with us here! Take care [emoji3590]


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry to hear that you went through that, Ross, but I'm glad you're better and back with us here! Take care [emoji3590]



Than you, GG.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks for letting us know, it's always worrisome when not knowing.  

I will also tell one of my best friends how you did.  She suffers from AFIB as well and I want to encourage her with some _good_ results from treatments! 

So glad everything is going well for you, _and_ good on Jeannie! for looking after you so well!


----------



## Andy M.

Ross, glad to hear you are doing well after your rough patch. Get in the kitchen for some culinary therapy.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I got back from our trip last night. Our granddaughter's wedding was lovely. She and her husband went to Hawaii for the honeymoon.

We spent this past week with SO's sister and BIL. More about that later. 

Both of our checked bags were misplaced so we came home empty-handed. Mine was just delivered. Still waiting for SO's.


----------



## dragnlaw

As annoying as losing ones luggage is, at least it is only luggage MIA and not either of you!   

Glad you had a good time, betcha still glad to get home tho.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting back home is always a good feeling. 

I have never been a happy traveller. I'm not afraid to fly, but I dislike it intensely. It's crowded, uncomfortable and stressful. Not to mention, It's no fun wearing  mask for eight hours straight. My hat's off to those who do so every day.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Andy M. said:


> Getting back home is always a good feeling.
> 
> *I have never been a happy traveller. I'm not afraid to fly, but I dislike it intensely. It's crowded, uncomfortable and stressful*. Not to mention, It's no fun wearing  mask for eight hours straight. My hat's off to those who do so every day.



This is why we simply take our home (2nd home) with us!  It allows us to sleep in our own bed and take our family with us!


----------



## taxlady

I'm very pleased to read that you are feeling better Ross. It's good to have you back here at DC.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks for letting us know, it's always worrisome when not knowing.
> 
> I will also tell one of my best friends how you did.  She suffers from AFIB as well and I want to encourage her with some _good_ results from treatments!
> 
> So glad everything is going well for you, _and_ good on Jeannie! for looking after you so well!



Thank you, dragnlaw. 

I would, certainly advise your friend to inquire about the cardioversion procedure. I had not known about it until my cardiologist scheduled me. Its early days but, I am very impressed so far. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Ross, glad to hear you are doing well after your rough patch. Get in the kitchen for some culinary therapy.



Thanks, Andy.  

Yes, the kitchen is therapy indeed. I'm actually caring about what we eat again. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I'm very pleased to read that you are feeling better Ross. It's good to have you back here at DC.



Thank you, taxlady.  Happy to be posting again. 

I did read posts most days, even without a desire for food.  Nosy me?. 

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad to hear you are better, *Ross*.  Stay safe, and keep cooking!


----------



## Just Cooking

pepperhead212 said:


> Glad to hear you are better, *Ross*.  Stay safe, and keep cooking!



Thank you, Dave.  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, taxlady.  Happy to be posting again.
> 
> I did read posts most days, even without a desire for food.  Nosy me?.
> 
> Ross


I'm happy to see that you're posting again!

And speaking of "nosy"...I would occasionally check your profile to see if you had peeked in recently. Wanted to make sure you were on this side of the daisies, you know.


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG* -  I once woke up and realized I had no aches and pains.  I was afraid to move because I wasn't sure....  

if I did, aches and pains would start up again. 

or ...  I was dead.   In either case I didn't want to find out.

I didn't move until the dog jumped on my belly and told me Yes! I now had to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm happy to see that you're posting again!
> 
> And speaking of "nosy"...*I would occasionally check your profile to see if you had peeked in recently.* Wanted to make sure you were on this side of the daisies, you know.



awww.. Thank you.  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

I just read an older thread. There is a comment by "Kayelle. 

It dawned on me that I hadn't seen her posting lately. I checked and it seems the her last posts were in July of this year.

Am I wrong (I hope) or is she MIA?

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

No, I also have been looking for her.  That post in July mentioned she went thru a bit of a rough time?  

Sure hope to see her soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I just read an older thread. There is a comment by "Kayelle.
> 
> It dawned on me that I hadn't seen her posting lately. I checked and it seems the her last posts were in July of this year.
> 
> Am I wrong (I hope) or is she MIA?
> 
> Ross





dragnlaw said:


> No, I also have been looking for her.  That post in July mentioned she went thru a bit of a rough time?
> 
> Sure hope to see her soon.


Kayelle did have a tough time during the pandemic, and Cheryl had a difficult time after the earthquake near her home. Both of them sort of petered out. I miss them and I hope they're both doing well.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Kayelle did have a tough time during the pandemic, and *Cheryl *had a difficult time after the earthquake near her home. Both of them sort of petered out. I miss them and I hope they're both doing well.



Oh yes, Cheryl. Another member I enjoy reading.

I hope they are both well..   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've sent PM's to each of them, probably a month or so ago. Sadly, no replies. *sigh*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've been so extremely busy this past week or so,
getting ready for our Communities Craft & Bake Sale.

On top of all of that, throw in the fact that DH had to have
surgery that was a bit more involved than originally
thought, but he's doing great, he's bouncing back, 
if slowly, he's doing well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been so extremely busy this past week or so,
> getting ready for our Communities Craft & Bake Sale.
> 
> On top of all of that, throw in the fact that DH had to have
> surgery that was a bit more involved than originally
> thought, but he's doing great, he's bouncing back,
> if slowly, he's doing well.



I'm happy to hear things are getting better.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm happy to hear things are getting better.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Mahalo, thanks *Chief*!


----------



## pepperhead212

*Kaneohegirlinaz*  I saw how busy you've been on another thread! lol  Glad your husband's doing well, and I hope that continues, and that the rehab (if it's one of those things requiring that) goes well.  Take a break soon!


----------



## CarolPa

Hmm, seems I went MIA in 2020 and forgot to say goodbye.  Well. I'm back.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Hmm, seems I went MIA in 2020 and forgot to say goodbye.  Well. I'm back.



Welcome home. Nice to "see" you.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hi Carol, good to see you back!


----------



## taxlady

I will be visiting sporadically today. Electricians coming today and they will be turning off various circuits throughout the day to work on the relevant outlets. Yes, I have a laptop, but the router doesn't have backup power, so the wifi won't be available all the time. I may use the app on my phone or tablet, but I don't really like using those small devices for typing replies. But, who knows. I might be bored out of my mind with strangers in my house and no power.


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> I will be visiting sporadically today. Electricians coming today and they will be turning off various circuits throughout the day to work on the relevant outlets. Yes, I have a laptop, but the router doesn't have backup power, so the wifi won't be available all the time. I may use the app on my phone or tablet, but I don't really like using those small devices for typing replies. But, who knows. I might be bored out of my mind with strangers in my house and no power.



Have you ever tried using your cell phone as a hot spot?  It will use "data," so depends upon your plan, there might be charges.


----------



## taxlady

GinnyPNW said:


> Have you ever tried using your cell phone as a hot spot?  It will use "data," so depends upon your plan, there might be charges.


Yes I have.  The laptop uses more data than the devices with smaller screens. Also, I find it hard to remember not to watch videos or download stuff that can wait.


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> Yes I have.  The laptop uses more data than the devices with smaller screens. Also, I find it hard to remember not to watch videos or download stuff that can wait.



LOL...got cha!


----------



## Silversage

I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.


I'll take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Just Cooking

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> I'll take a lot of pictures.



Have a wonderful time and be safe.  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> I'll take a lot of pictures.


Have a great time! Keep a log of your meals, too!


----------



## Andy M.

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> I'll take a lot of pictures.





Sounds terrific. Have a great time.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> I'll take a lot of pictures.



Have fun!  Who will care for the dog(s)?  From personal experience, good doggie sitters are hard to find!


----------



## taxlady

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> I'll take a lot of pictures.



Have a great time. We're looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## taxlady

Electricians have come, inspected all the electrical in the house, switched out a bunch of outlets and light switches and left. I'm pleased to know the house is electrically up to code now. 

We hadn't been warned that the electricians would need access to the baseboard heaters too. All but one of them were easily accessible, but one is behind some Ikea shelving that houses a whole lot of books, the majority of the crystal glasses, some expensive Danish porcelain vases and decorative plates, and a bunch of other stuff. We haven't actually used that baseboard heater for decades, because of the shelving. We were already exhausted when we got up this morning, from previous prep work and then we had to move another whackload of stuff. So, we are both stupid with exhaustion.

Something in the settings for the router or firewall computer is not behaving properly, so I still don't have internet over wifi. DH is too tired to deal with it today. So, I took GinnyPNW's suggestion and I'm using my phone as a mobile hotspot. I am trying to be cautious of the data I use with the laptop. I was really getting frustrated with the little, hunt-and-peck keyboards on phone and tablet and I don't really like the DC app.

So, it will continue to be sporadic until DH gets my access to the internet over the house wifi working properly. Probably some time tomorrow.


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> <<So, it will continue to be sporadic until DH gets my access to the internet over the house wifi working properly. Probably some time tomorrow.>>



Every now and again, it is good to check in with your cell phone provider to see if they have "new packages".  A couple of years back, when I did a check in, they had a new package that allowed me to have my Mi-Fi (portable hotspot) "share" the data with our phones for only $20/month instead of the $60/month standalone.  I went for that!  More recently, when we've been out on long RV trips (reason for having the Mi-Fi), I found that DH's radio shows were gobbling up the data.  Even though we have an "unlimited" data plan, they throttle the speed after we exceed a certain usage.  So...I went in for another check up and sure enough, they have a better plan with quadruple the data usage, before the throttle.  And, the good news is, they now have a better Veteran's discount (triple, I think $30 instead of $10/month)...and if I switch to auto-payment with debit, instead of credit, I get another $20/month discount.  After adding up the new discounts, I ended up with the vastly improved plan for the same monthly fee.  I liked that!  

Just saying, doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Silversage said:


> I guess I don't post often enough for anyone to notice, but I'm leaving for Paris in a week.  I do read DC most every day - I just don't say a lot.
> 
> 
> *I'll take a lot of pictures*.



OOHHHH!!!
Yes please, lots!
Will you be posting more here at DC or on your personal blog?


----------



## taxlady

GinnyPNW said:


> Every now and again, it is good to check in with your cell phone provider to see if they have "new packages".  A couple of years back, when I did a check in, they had a new package that allowed me to have my Mi-Fi (portable hotspot) "share" the data with our phones for only $20/month instead of the $60/month standalone.  I went for that!  More recently, when we've been out on long RV trips (reason for having the Mi-Fi), I found that DH's radio shows were gobbling up the data.  Even though we have an "unlimited" data plan, they throttle the speed after we exceed a certain usage.  So...I went in for another check up and sure enough, they have a better plan with quadruple the data usage, before the throttle.  And, the good news is, they now have a better Veteran's discount (triple, I think $30 instead of $10/month)...and if I switch to auto-payment with debit, instead of credit, I get another $20/month discount.  After adding up the new discounts, I ended up with the vastly improved plan for the same monthly fee.  I liked that!
> 
> Just saying, doesn't hurt to ask!



I don't understand about the Mi-Fi. I just share the data from my phone as a hotspot. I don't pay extra to do that. Also, I seldom use mobile data, so I don't see how this would help. My phone plan comes with 11 GB of mobile data. I do check the website for deals once in a while. If I upgrade the cell phone company's app, I can get an extra five hours of mobile data per month for no extra cost. Mostly I just use our home network's unlimited internet access. If I was travelling a lot, that would be different.


----------



## Silversage

One of my best friends will stay at our house with the dogs.  Its the most important preparation.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Silversage!* I'm sooo jealous!  

You have a great time   and I'm sure looking forward to hear all about it!


----------



## pepperhead212

Have a great vacation, *Silversage*, and stay safe!  Looking forward to those photos, and descriptions of all those great foods (and drinks) you will have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You may say that you don't post often, but think of it as quality over quantity. [emoji6]

Safe travels and have a wonderful time! Looking forward to your report when you return home and get settled back in.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> You may say that you don't post often, but think of it as quality over quantity. [emoji6]
> 
> Safe travels and have a wonderful time! Looking forward to your report when you return home and get settled back in.




+1!!!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Not sure if there is another MIA thread but,

I have noticed that Florida married couple CraigC and, I believe Medtran, have not posted in a while.

I hope they are well.


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Medtran has a new job that is keeping her very busy.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Medtran has a new job that is keeping her very busy.



Thank you. 

Knowing they are ok is good enough.  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having computer problems since I let it have a cup of coffee. Had a heck of a time getting here. Will return when I can get it fixed. Probably needs a new coffee portal...


----------



## GinnyPNW

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having computer problems since I let it have a cup of coffee. Had a heck of a time getting here. Will return when I can get it fixed. Probably needs a new coffee portal...



Ya know, Princess, in my experience, computers tend to be wired enough!  They don't need the coffee boost!?  

Hope your computer woes are soon in the rearview mirror!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GinnyPNW said:


> Ya know, Princess, in my experience, computers tend to be wired enough!  They don't need the coffee boost!?
> 
> Hope your computer woes are soon in the rearview mirror!



Generally okay, but can't watch videos, use drop down lists or radio buttons. There are some work arounds but I lose patience.


----------



## GinnyPNW

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Generally okay, but can't watch videos, use drop down lists or radio buttons. There are some work arounds but I lose patience.



I totally get it!  Not fun!


----------



## Just Cooking

Has anyone heard from *K-Girl*?

We PM occasionally but she has not responded to my message of a week ago.

I saw a post on her web site but, no idea if that actually was written on the date stated.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

She hasn't responded to anyones' messages in so far as I know.  I feel all is not well with DH and think of them constantly.  She may not be reading the posts at the moment but I think and hope she can feel all our collective well wishes.


----------



## Just Cooking

All we can do is wait to hear from her. Hope its soon and good news.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After a short internet scavenger hunt, I found our K-Girl. She's been a bit busy playing in a different forum. [emoji2955] And here we are all worried about her.

At least we know she's alive and probably well. [emoji1745]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Yes, I'm here, but not all together.
Both DH and I have Covid, but not Mom.
We have been in quarantine since the 4th, not eating much just loads of water.
I'm hoping that this will pass soon.
We're having difficulty breathing, just going to the bathroom takes the wind out of us.  We're just trying to stay out of the hospital.
Mostly sleeping and then on the Internet watching movies and yes I do belong to other forums as well as DC.

I do appreciate everyone's concern, and I will check in more often.
I can't contribute anything to the discussion mostly because I'm just trying to get by right now, no cooking/baking/grilling, just frozen TV dinners. 
We did one GrubHub delivery from a Chinese joint two towns up and it has inedible!


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry you and DH are down. Hang in.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Kgirl. God bedring (Danish for good bettering) to you and your DH. I'm glad your mum didn't catch it too. Is she staying somewhere else?


----------



## Just Cooking

*K-Girl.*... 

Thank you for bringing us up to date. Heal quickly.   

Ross


----------



## buckytom

K-Girl! 

Is there any way that you can get a doc to prescribe you monoclonal antibodies? They are a miracle for the Delta and Omicron strains. 

The literally dozens of family, friends, and co-workers that I know that contracted Covid, having full on symptoms and really were suffering through it got the anti-bodies. They all felt much better in about 3 days.  

It seems miraculous, but that's just a perspective thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yes, I'm here, but not all together.
> Both DH and I have Covid, but not Mom.
> We have been in quarantine since the 4th, not eating much just loads of water.
> I'm hoping that this will pass soon.
> We're having difficulty breathing, just going to the bathroom takes the wind out of us.  We're just trying to stay out of the hospital.
> Mostly sleeping and then on the Internet watching movies and yes I do belong to other forums as well as DC.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's concern, and I will check in more often.
> I can't contribute anything to the discussion mostly because I'm just trying to get by right now, no cooking/baking/grilling, just frozen TV dinners.
> We did one GrubHub delivery from a Chinese joint two towns up and it has inedible!


Devil of a virus, isn't it, *K-Girl*? Sorry you guys are having such a rough time. Glad your Mom is avoiding it.

I'm pretty sure most of us belong to other forums, but do they worry about the members as much as those of us at DC?  Don't let not having anything to contribute cooking-wise stop you from not poking your head up to let us know you're still alive. That hasn't stopped a lot of us from blathering.  You take care of yourself and get well soon. Miss you posting regular-like.


----------



## taxlady

Well said, CG.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I too hope you and DH get well soon.  You are a bright spot in my universe.  I will keep you in my prayers.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL,* Kgirl,* hang in there! Welcome back. 

and now for something completely different, leaving in about 1/2 an hour to have a bunch of holes punched in my gut for a Sigmoid Resection.  Wheee - fun and games. 

I've had to do a few purges in my life, usually ending with my blood pressure dropping and passing out.  Last night was no exception. 

Absolutely miserable night so thought I'd share and make your mornings misery at least for a second or two.    or even maybe give you a chuckle & hopeful prayer it is not you rushing for and sitting on the can.

Can't take my laptop, am allowed my phone but I don't do well on the internet with that thing.  So guess I'm gone until about Sat and will talk to you all then.  

Hey,* Kgirl,* think of some nice cool soothing yogurt. Maybe with some Meyer Lemon Curd on it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My thoughts are with you Dragn, have let the dragonettes know and they are on their way home. They have been teasing kittens lately. My love and hugs going forth.


----------



## Just Cooking

Wow *dragnlaw.*

Hang in there and come back all better.  

(reminder to myself; stop whining about not feeling well)

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry, dragn. Been there, done that more than a few times. I hope all goes well. Hugs and love from me as well.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Prayers are being sent, Dragn!  Know that you are in our thoughts!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That certainly is a different post from you, dragn. And not a very good one. [emoji3525] Prayers for a successful procedure and a quick recovery.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry you're having to deal with this. Hang in.


----------



## pepperhead212

Sorry to hear about that *dragnlaw*.  Prayers and positive thoughts for you, in the procedure, as well as quick recovery.


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive vibes Dragn. God bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## buckytom

I have tried so hard not to say that I hope everything comes out OK after researching the sigmoid thing, so... I won't.

Just get better, asap. We're in your corner.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well it is 2 am. To the best of my knowledge it has been a success. But it does hurt! LOL less by the minute. Yeah Bucky, I researched it too, even though the doctor explained fully what he was doing I had not looked it up first it would have gone right over my head.
Thanks everyone for the well-wishing, it worked! I think I will pull through.


----------



## dragnlaw

Tarnation Bucky I just caught your joke!. My sister, God bless her soul, asked if they were going to save some to make chitlings. I asked her if she thought I was a pig! [emoji35]
When I asked the OR nurses if they would do that she was disgusted when I explained what chitlins were. And then suggested that maybe cerviche would be better!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well look at you, dragn, not even Saturday and you showed up! It's good to read that everything came out alright. Quick healing.  [emoji813]


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well look at you, dragn, not even Saturday and you showed up! It's good to read that everything came out alright. Quick healing.  [emoji813]



Ditto.. 

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad it went well, *dragnlaw*, and that you haven't lost your sense of humor!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Woo hoo!  So happy to hear that you are on the other side of the "procedure" now and sounds like you are healing well, since you are able to write and to joke too.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that it went well Dragn.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks guys, float in and out of energy.
My nurse put on coat and went to Tim Horton to get me a coffee!
Lol, think she was apologizing for food mis-information.  She had said I would be getting soft food today.
But WOW, really sweet and above and beyond duty.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I too am happy it all worked out for you Dragn.  Chitlins:, but yeh,  that would kinda gross me out too, like animals eating the afterbirth to get proteins and energy.  I know it's all part of nature's way, but....  In any case, you are on the mend.  Now go and stuff some snow down your sister's blouse.  Remind her that your Dragnlaw, not a pig.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ...My nurse put on coat and went to Tim Horton to get me a coffee!...


Now THAT is truly above and beyond duty, dragn! Definitely an angel of a nurse.


----------



## Andy M.

Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## buckytom

*dragnnnn!*

So glad that you're end has a new beginning! 

(it took me a while for that one after CG stole the "everything came out OK" line.)

Butt seriously,...

OK, really, seriously, get your ass in gear and get better soon.

I'm sorry. Can't help it.

Get well soon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yes, I'm here, but not all together.
> Both DH and I have Covid, but not Mom.
> We have been in quarantine since the 4th, not eating much just loads of water.
> I'm hoping that this will pass soon.
> We're having difficulty breathing, just going to the bathroom takes the wind out of us.  We're just trying to stay out of the hospital.
> Mostly sleeping and then on the Internet watching movies and yes I do belong to other forums as well as DC.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's concern, and I will check in more often.
> I can't contribute anything to the discussion mostly because I'm just trying to get by right now, no cooking/baking/grilling, just frozen TV dinners.
> We did one GrubHub delivery from a Chinese joint two towns up and it has inedible!



Both DH and I had our follow up appointments with our doc's and a covid retest.
We are both now covid free but still not 100%.

WE BEAT COVID!

I will be taking a break from DC for a bit, so don't think that anything has happened to either of us.


----------



## buckytom

Glad to hear that you and ypur DH are well, k-girl.

Come back soon. I just got here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

K-Girl, thanks for letting us know that you guys are doing okay. Hopefully you avoid any long-haul issues. You all take care and visit us when you can.


----------



## Kathleen

It's been hard on many for health. Needless to say, it is wonderful to log in and see familiar names. To those who are well, stay healthy! To those recovering, get well soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I managed to stay out of the hospital for two years in a row....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*PF*, we were just reading an article published by a Doctor in Oregon who wound up having his license revoked because he was saying how the only thing you want to do with Covid is STAY OUT OF THE HOSPITAL! You won't come back out!
We managed it so far and that is a huge accomplishment!
Self-care at home, which is what we did.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kathleen said:


> It's been hard on many for health. Needless to say, it is wonderful to log in and see familiar names. To those who are well, stay healthy! To those recovering, get well soon.



+1

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

D, SIL and both their adult sons are in quarantine at the moment.

Worse thing is that no one can see the littlest boys.  

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Got a flu bug that affected my stomach, lower intestines, nose, and throat, all weekend.  Got home from dyalisis abut 2:30 p.m. yesterday, went to take a nap, and didn't wake up until 1 a.m.  Used the bathroom, ate half a bowl of soup, and went back to bed.  I'm still not feeling 100%.  Tummy is still mildly iffy.  I might just go back to bed.  I hate feeling sick, especially for a whole weekend.  I hope everyone else is mending.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Aw, feel better Chief and god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## dragnlaw

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I too am happy it all worked out for you Dragn.  Chitlins:, but yeh,  that would kinda gross me out too, like animals eating the afterbirth to get proteins and energy.  I know it's all part of nature's way, but....  In any case, you are on the mend.  Now go and stuff some snow down your sister's blouse.  Remind her that your Dragnlaw, not a pig.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief - I'd love to stuff some snow down her blouse!  But she lives in FL and OK, probably hasn't seen some real snow in a long time!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to stay out of the hospital for two years in a row....



LOL, I managed several years then hit it with a _Wham_!



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Got a flu bug that affected my stomach, lower intestines, nose, and throat, all weekend.  Got home from dyalisis abut 2:30 p.m. yesterday, went to take a nap, and didn't wake up until 1 a.m.  Used the bathroom, ate half a bowl of soup, and went back to bed.  I'm still not feeling 100%.  Tummy is still mildly iffy.  I might just go back to bed.  I hate feeling sick, especially for a whole weekend.  I hope everyone else is mending.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, that sounds exactly how I always handled bugs, sleep, soup, sleep again. I'm hoping you're feeling better by now. I can send a dragonette to wrap soft warm wings around you, if that would help speed things up?

Looking at dates I think I'm a little behind with responses.  Got home Friday afternoon, yesterday was good, this morning even better.  

*Thanks to all (again 'n again) for all your Well Wishes.  They certainly worked!

*


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Got a flu bug that affected my stomach, lower intestines, nose, and throat, all weekend.  Got home from dyalisis abut 2:30 p.m. yesterday, went to take a nap, and didn't wake up until 1 a.m.  Used the bathroom, ate half a bowl of soup, and went back to bed.  I'm still not feeling 100%.  Tummy is still mildly iffy.  I might just go back to bed.  I hate feeling sick, especially for a whole weekend.  I hope everyone else is mending.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Oh, dear!  Hope you are on the mend!  Sounds like you are doing the best thing!  Rest & fluids.  Don't try to push the healing, it comes in its own time.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Neuropathy - a little FYI for those who suffer*

I've always felt I was a good healer and this last operation was no exception. Laparoscopy, 4 holes, 1 larger incision, I would'a/could'a been dancing in the halls by day 3 and home by day 4, except... 

My neuropathy went into high gear by day 3 & 4.  I could not even walk, one foot so swollen and painful nothing could touch it.  Because of the urgency of the operation I'm guessing my neuropathy was never even discussed.

Physio would not allow me to be discharged until I could walk again which I managed to do late on Thurs and Fri morning (with enough pills in me ) I showed them I could.  So discharged by early afternoon.  10 days instead of 4, .

I also believe I was very instrumental with my own for the pain.  I got crazy looks but insisted they put my washing up tub, on it's side, to create a cave for my feet.  The sheets didn't touch my toes and I was actually able to sleep solidly! 

_Why did I not cotton on to this years ago!_  When I think of all the years spent in pain trying to sleep and I had the solution in my head the whole time.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, dragn, wow!  I'm glad you are home now!!  You know, they do make a metal contraption that goes at the end of the bed to hold the covers up.  If you do a search for "blanket lifter support" you'll find a lot of them.  I've never used one, so I can't vouch for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dragn...Bed cradle on Amazon, but I am sure you could make your own for much less money. https://www.amazon.com/bed-cradle-feet/s?k=bed+cradle+for+feet


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - I only remembered them from movies with amputee's and thought why not!  Never dawned on me to look for them.  So I just brought home the wash bucket from the hospital, which they would have thrown out anyhow.

Always love a free-bee!  Yes, I was told (after) that they were available and I said "Thanks, but got one now!" 

One certain eye opener - If you are an environmentalist - keep your eyes closed in a hospital.   I've never seen so much garbage produced for one patient in a 24 hour window.  Mind boggling.


----------



## taxlady

Has anyone heard from the Chief? His last post was the one in this forum and that was just over a week ago. I hope he's okay.


----------



## taxlady

Dragn, I'm glad you finally got home. Sending more healing vibes so you can eat normal foods again (and feel 100%).


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks taxy, I apprciates. I should be able to eat proper by the end of the week, so no biggy.

Not the eating I'm most concerned about.  It's the neuropathy. I hope it settles back to where it was before, well, if not all the way, at least let me walk more than I can now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief, I hope that you're feeling better. 


Dragn, glad to hear that you're back home. Continueed good healing.





taxlady said:


> Has anyone heard from the Chief? His last post was the one in this forum and that was just over a week ago. I hope he's okay.


I just checked his profile, taxy. He did log in yesterday, so at least we know he's still breathing. [emoji6]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yes, I'm still breathing.  I had a rough time of it until Friday.  It was simply a stomach flue.  Dragn, I'm more worried about you.  And Taxy, you are a true friend.  I have another friend who has been putting me into the prayer rolls every two weeks, in our Temple near where she lives.  I have known, and still know incredible people, who would give their right arms to assist others, truly selfless , if I may call them such, Saints.  D.C. has some, and for that, I am thankful.

There are many of us with physical challenges here.  My prayers go out every night for my family, and all of us, including people who I've never met, who have far greater struggles all over the world.

Thank you all for being you.  Even though we don't see each other face to face, you are part of my family.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Does anyone have any info on PrincessFiona60 ?
She hasn't been around for a month now ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, I went poking around through the list of friends on her Facebook page.  There was a post on the page of her sister saying that PF passed away on March 2nd.   I'm in shock.

I guess we can all take comfort in the thought that she is now reunited with her dear Shrek.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, I went poking around through the list of friends on her Facebook page.  There was a post on the page of her sister saying that PF passed away on March 2nd.   I'm in shock.
> 
> I guess we can all take comfort in the thought that she is now reunited with her dear Shrek.



OH_MY!!!!!!
NOOOOOOOOO!
This is a such a lose to the DC community, truly!

I'm without words.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is the first I've heard about PriFi.  She was amazing, and a wonderful lady.  And yes, her and her loving husband are reunited, as all of us will be.  We are going to have a DC reunion in the afterlife, and all get to meet each other in person.  I'm so looking forward to that.  My prayers go for the living who knew and loved her, that they may be given strength and comfort.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Here is the link to the thread I created in The Back Porch. If I or anyone learns anything else, we can keep track of it here.

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109135


----------



## dragnlaw

I was wondering why  ....  her family and furries must be devasted.

Dear Princess Fiona, Rest in Peace,  miss you but I do have my fond memories. You helped me on so many occasions, thank you again. Hugs and Hugs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone heard/seen hide nor hair of Kayelle and her Souschef?


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Has anyone heard/seen hide nor hair of Kayelle and her Souschef?



No, I have been wondering how they are doing too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Is Buckytom gone again?  He's a great guy, and I'll miss him if he's left DC.  

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wonder where msmofet is right now. She posts something most every day, but she hasn't been here in over a week. I hope it's for something fun like vacation and not that she's not feeling well.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> I wonder where msmofet is right now. She posts something most every day, but she hasn't been here in over a week. I hope it's for something fun like vacation and not that she's not feeling well.



Hmmm...now that you mention it, that's what missing! * msmofet!*  I hope she chimes in soon to tell us all about it...whatever "it" may be!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I wonder where msmofet is right now. She posts something most every day, but she hasn't been here in over a week. I hope it's for something fun like vacation and not that she's not feeling well.





GinnyPNW said:


> Hmmm...now that you mention it, that's what missing! * msmofet!*  I hope she chimes in soon to tell us all about it...whatever "it" may be!



Good news, she just posted her supper in tonight's supper thread.


----------



## larry_stewart

Anyone hear from Pepperhead recently ? He's usually pretty active, especially this time of year with the gardening posts.


----------



## taxlady

larry_stewart said:


> Anyone hear from Pepperhead recently ? He's usually pretty active, especially this time of year with the gardening posts.



No, but now that you mention it, I haven't seen anything from him in a few while. I just checked his profile. It says, "Last Activity: 05-12-2022 03:29 PM". That's a while now. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Silversage

I'd swear I just saw Souschef posting in a thread about translating recipes.  Since I don't think that thread will get the attention that Souschef's appearance deserves, I'm mentioning it here.


Good to see you.  How/where is Kay?


----------



## taxlady

I sure hope we start seeing posts from Souschef and Kayelle again.


----------



## pepperhead212

taxlady said:


> No, but now that you mention it, I haven't seen anything from him in a few while. I just checked his profile. It says, "Last Activity: 05-12-2022 03:29 PM". That's a while now. I hope he is okay.


Thanks - I'm back, I hope.  I was helping some friends and a family member, due to some problems, though I've been spending most of the time outside, believe me!  Seems I always do that at this time of year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm getting worried about Ross, AKA *Just Cooking*. He hasn't posted since 6-26. I sent him a note about a week and a half ago, but no reply. When we've PM'd each other in the past, he's always been quick with a reply. With the medical issues he's been experiencing on and off this year, I hope he's just ignoring us because he had something else going on, and not the "other" reason.  It seemed like he had his heart issues under control after this last round of doctor and hospital visits...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Saying a prayer!


----------



## taxlady

Good catch CG. I feel kinda bad for not noticing. I enjoy his posts. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Does anyone have any information about @Dawgluver ?


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Does anyone have any information about @Dawgluver ?


She seems to being doing well. She has been posting lots of pictures on FB. I guess I should let her know about the Chief.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, no!  What have I missed?  What about the Chief??


----------



## taxlady

GinnyPNW said:


> Oh, no!  What have I missed?  What about the Chief??


Check out this post: https://www.discusscooking.com/threads/good-journey-chief-longwind.134494/unread


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Is @purple.alien.giraffe the son that Chief was living with in Montana?


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Is @purple.alien.giraffe the son that Chief was living with in Montana?


P.A.G., Jess, is the Chief's daughter.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thought I would let those of you who remember @tinlizzie know that she came out the other side of Ian alive and mostly intact. A few trees on her property lost big branches, and flood waters got close to her door, but she and her house are fine. She's not at the coast, living east of Fort Myers property, but hurricane winds pay no attention to municipal lines. I sure was relieved when I heard from her...


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for letting us know CG. It would be nice to "see" her around here once in a while.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Now about Kayelle ... any news on that front?


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Now about Kayelle ... any news on that front?


I was wondering how she and Souschef are doing. I know they have a blog of their travels and the link is somewhere here, but I have no idea where. I was hoping to have a peek at the blog and see if they are updating it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> I was wondering how she and Souschef are doing. I know they have a blog of their travels and the link is somewhere here, but I have no idea where. I was hoping to have a peek at the blog and see if they are updating it.


They ended their travel blog, because the website they were using went ka-putt ... but here's a link:


			About Me
		

I sure hope to "see" @Souschef and @Kayelle (heh! @dragnlaw how come there's no link for Kayelle for a mention? - edit - never mind, it's there, I just couldn't see it)


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> They ended their travel blog, because the website they were using went ka-putt ... but here's a link:
> 
> 
> About Me
> 
> 
> I sure hope to "see" @Souschef and @Kayelle (heh! @dragnlaw how come there's no link for Kayelle for a mention? - edit - never mind, it's there, I just couldn't see it)


Well, the site is up. Their "about" page has a 2018 update that says that they won't be doing any more long trips and imply that they won't be posting after that. But, there are email addies on the contact page.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@taxlady  Souschef mentioned a while ago that the website hosting their travels blog was ceasing operations but everyone's blog would be archived for reading. You can find the blog at stevekathytravels.com


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> @taxlady  Souschef mentioned a while ago that the website hosting their travels blog was ceasing operations but everyone's blog would be archived for reading. You can find the blog at stevekathytravels.com


Yeah, that's the site I was looking at, the one that has email addresses.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We were ordered by the bride to be at the wedding venue by noon...for pictures. So far she's still having her hair styled and we get to watch the finishing touches being put on the dining area.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> We were ordered by the bride to be at the wedding venue by noon...for pictures. So far she's still having her hair styled and we get to watch the finishing touches being put on the dining area.
> View attachment 62121


The bride and groom create a schedule for every activity on their special day. Then just one vendor screws up/is late and the whole thing goes out the window. Enjoy the day.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> We were ordered by the bride to be at the wedding venue by noon...for pictures. So far she's still having her hair styled and we get to watch the finishing touches being put on the dining area.
> View attachment 62121


Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> We were ordered by the bride to be at the wedding venue by noon...for pictures. So far she's still having her hair styled and we get to watch the finishing touches being put on the dining area.
> View attachment 62121


Looks amazing! You must be so excited! Can't wait to hear all about it! Love to Loverly and her fiancé ♥


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> The bride and groom create a schedule for every activity on their special day. Then just one vendor screws up/is late and the whole thing goes out the window. Enjoy the day.


It was more the case of the bride making sure that the father of the bride was there in time.   At least I got to listen to a lot of the Guardians game with the ushers.

It was a beautiful day with a beautiful bride and nothing weird happening. Perfect!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Looks amazing! You must be so excited! Can't wait to hear all about it! Love to Loverly and her fiancé ♥





bethzaring said:


> Have a wonderful time!!!!


It was a great day all around. We're over the moon happy for our dear daughter and very fond of our freshly minted SIL.

Good lord. I'm a Mother-in-law.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> It was a great day all around. We're over the moon happy for our dear daughter and very fond of our freshly minted SIL.
> 
> Good lord. I'm a Mother-in-law.


----------



## taxlady

I'm glad it was a great day.

You're not just a mother in law. You are also a step-granny.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@taxlady  now I know I'm old! 

Near the very end of the night, when everyone but the wedding party and a few close friends had gone, I asked the DJ if he would play a slow song so Himself and I could have one dance. One of the bridesmaids posted a photo of us dancing...and I look like a taller version of my Mom. Gosh I got old, but at least I'm still standing.


----------



## dragnlaw

Holy Catfish - I lost my normal notifications for this and several other threads.     Has taken awhile to read thru them!  Congrats CG, sounds like a fantastic time was had by all!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW! 
What a time it's been for the past two weeks. 
I went out to run some errands on November 3rd and got a text from my husband to come home, “there’s been an issue”. 
I got home to find him in bed, still dressed in his tennis shoes and all. 
My husband has been having dizzy spells for a few months now and kept saying “something doesn’t feel right”, all the while holding his chest. 
Right after I had left, he lost consciousness and fell over from the kitchen table, landing on his shoulder.  I asked him what he wanted to do and the consensus was let’s go to the Emergency Room. 
For whatever the reason, the triage nurse did an EKG and then hooked him up to a heart monitoring device. 
He was in full blown non-sustained Ventricular Tachycardia – not good at all!  A “Crash Cart” and about 15 people rushed into the room ready for action. 
They finally got him semi-stable and was transferred to another hospital in our area that could take better care of him. 
He was in this unit for three days until they could transport him again to Banner University Medical Center in Phoenix.  He stayed another three days there and was doing much better.  The fantastic Cardiologist/Electrophysiologist wanted to do an Ablation of the affected area of my husband’s heart but couldn’t schedule it for 2-3 weeks and sent us home. 
We got a phone call 2 days later to come back and that Doctor would operate, yeah! 
Doctor told us that ever since we left, we’d been on his mind and wanted to give us a solution to all this as soon as he could, so he did some shifting and got us in much sooner than expected.  
The Ablation was a huge success, but Doctor wanted to add an insurance policy of an ICD just to protect him fully.  My poor dear went back into surgery about 3 hours later.  THAT was a long day.  We were in the hospital from 630am and I left at about 9pm, because visiting hours were over.  
Doctor and his team thought it best that he spend the night to monitor to device.  They sprung him this past Tuesday. 
Seeing as we were both utterly exhausted, we spent another night at the hotel that we had booked for the night before surgery. 
I haven’t had a chance to sit down and have a good cry, yet, but I will.


----------



## blissful

@Kaneohegirlinaz I'm so sorry to hear this. It is scary and sad and I will send good thoughts and a prayer your way for you both.


----------



## GinnyPNW

blissful said:


> @Kaneohegirlinaz I'm so sorry to hear this. It is scary and sad and I will send good thoughts and a prayer your way for you both.


+1 - K-Girl!  I'm so sorry to hear this news, but also glad that you were able to get on it!  Here's to a speedy recovery for DH and better updates in the future!!!


----------



## larry_stewart

Add me to the list of +1's.   Hopefully he is in a stable situation going forward and you can enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like a very good outcome from a scary situation. So happy you two are past this.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like a very good outcome from a scary situation. So happy you two are past this.


I second Andy's sentiments.


----------



## pepperhead212

So sorry to hear about this, @Kaneohegirlinaz, but glad it came out well.  Prayers and positive thoughts for both of you, and hope that everything continues to go well for him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@Kaneohegirlinaz, you and your dear DH sure have come through a long trial! I'm so happy for both of you that it ended well. Next time he complains about anything maybe you need to conk him on the head, drag him out to the car, and drive him to the doctor.  I hope the shoulder he landed on wasn't the arm that had been surgically repaired...



> K-Girl said: I haven’t had a chance to sit down and have a good cry, yet, but I will.


Crying can be very cathartic. I hope some of those tears are for joy, though, seeing as how sideways this entire episode could have gone. Big (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thank you all for your kinds words, it's been a time.
@Cooking Goddess , yes that is the arm that he had that Bicep re-attachment surgery on back in 2019 AND it's his dominant hand!  I FINALLY got someone to look at his shoulder (the same ortho guy that did his bicep), the Cardio Doc wanted him to see an Ortho guy... it's a grade 3 A C separation, poor Dear.  Doc said that PT should take care of it though, no more surgery.  DH kept saying "there's something really wrong with my shoulder, it hurts like h---!" and that's sayin' something coming from him! Ortho Doc said the people in ER did a horrible job x-raying it!

This morning as we sat down at the kitchen table for our coffee, DH gave me this



I had my cry!
I bawled my eyes out, all the while hugging him as tight as I could, without hurting him (he's a good foot taller than me).
Poor thing is all busted up!
We got all of his bandages off of him, cleaned up, bathed, shaved, teeth brushed, hair (what there is of it left) combed and shined up like new, well kinda.


----------



## Kathleen

The necklace is beautiful. The card echoes something everyone should have said to them at least once in their life.  He is very fortunate to have you as well.  Am happy to hear that he is home with you.  Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kathleen said:


> The necklace is beautiful. The card echoes something everyone should have said to them at least once in their life.  He is very fortunate to have you as well.  Am happy to hear that he is home with you.  Prayers for a full recovery.


Thank you Kathleen.
I have the necklace on and the card is in our wedding photo on my desk.
Everytime I read the card I cry ... DH is not one for sentiments, but I know that he meant this.
He told me that he really did squeeze this tight to give it all the love he had for me, should I need it in the future... I will treasure this forever....


----------



## GotGarlic

K'girl, I'm sorry to hear about what you and your DH have been through recently. I'm glad he's feeling better. What a beautiful necklace and a wonderful sentiment. Best wishes for good health and healing ♥


----------

